#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 境界時空-幻獸狼 (幻獸少年 復篇)(N-7-4)(0124新增)

## ShadelanJenn

小說頻道專區:
http://www.nch.com.tw/data.php?id=21981&ch=16
龍諦文學專區:
http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48e38481d1a67

能的話光顧一下吧 XD

舊版:
1-0~1-4本頁
1-5~2-1二頁
2-2~2-5三頁
2-6~3-1
3-2~3-4
3-5~3-8
3-9~4-1

新版:
第一章：甦醒Regain Consciousness：《N-D-1~N-1-1》《N-1-2》《N-1-3》《N-1-4》《N-1-5》《N-1-6&EXTRA》

第二章：生活School and Sorcery：《N-2-1》《N-2-2》《N-2-3》《N-2-EXTRA-I》《N-3-1》

第三章：旅行Travle：《N-4-1》《N-4-2》《N-4-3》《N-4-4》《N-4-5》

第四章：新世界New World：《N-5-1抵達》《N-5-2打架》《N-5-3龍山》《N-5-4召喚獸&家族》《N-5-5召喚獸&新世界》《N-5-EXTRA A Group》

第五章：伏諾境遇The Circumstances At Furnor：《N-6-1跳門》《N-6-2狼人村》《N-6-3成年禮》《N-6-4多災多難》

第六章：狼Wolf：《N-7-1另一個我》《N-7-2轉瞬間》《N-7-3救援出現》》《N-7-4人龍大戰二部曲》




RN2301

1-0

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


===============================================
我叫做金夏蘭 (Shadelan Jenn) 名子聽起來很像女生的名子吧...也曾被誤以為過。
原本我是個完完整整個人類，但是之後為什麼會擁有特殊的力量而且擁有變成狼的能力，我並不清楚。我從段雲豪那邊聽來的是，原本的我身體內有兩個靈魂，而在人類的我死掉後，另一個靈魂才醒來，同時另一個我的力量才同時出現。...
但是因為種種我所不知道的原因，就被封印了，而多久，當時的我所知道的是永遠......。




(第一章 : 一切都發生的好快！)

1-1 
===============================================

現在的我，不知道是醒著的，還是睡著了在作夢呢？不知道時間過了多久，只依稀知道自己被封印了的這個事實。在這裡，感覺跟睡覺一樣，

但是卻半睡半醒著。我認為我在現實，我知道我醒著。但是，下一刻卻不知在哪裡，直到我醒來之後，才發現這個事實，卻又再度落入夢境。就這樣反反覆覆，不斷的進行著。
　　在一片的黑暗、寂靜裡。什麼都沒有，什麼都感覺不到，什麼想法都不會有。當我發覺到我在這麼想的時候，表示我已經脫離那認為是虛無的世界了吧。好像有誰的聲音在叫我。在一瞬間，我感覺到一股震動。彷彿是脫離的靈魂，突然地被拉回了身體，再度合而為一。

　　我還想再多睡一下。腦中只有這麼一個想法。我稍微睜開了眼睛，挪動了一下身體。準備再度進入夢鄉的我，卻被一個距離我如此的靠近的陌生的臉龐驚醒。我嚇得整個人從他的懷裡翻出去。

「哈摟！你聽的懂我說的話嗎？你還會說話嗎？」他整個人靠過來，說話的語氣聽起來有種按耐不住的興奮。

　　對於他所問的問題似乎怪怪的，為什麼會問我聽不聽得懂，會不會說話，難道我看起來像啞巴？我不是很喜歡別人在我想睡覺或專心時用任何東西來打擾我，煩。
　　但是他會這樣子問，大概不是別的。我稍微看了一下自己，果然是變成狼的樣子了，不過當時我記得沒錯的話，應該還是人的樣貌才對。
　　反正現在的心情不是很好，對於別人來打攪我這件事情。睡覺時的感覺真好，什麼都不用去想，也沒有任何煩人、令人討厭的事情。

　　我抬頭看了他一眼，實在不想講話，也不想動，反正他應該不會對我做什麼。我趴下去，想繼續多睡一會。看來不管我沉睡了多久，起來時都會想在躺下去，賴床真是我的一大壞習慣，在我還是人的時候的壞習慣。

　　他見我趴下來，不理他，接著他居然就大膽的蹲下來，一邊摸著我的頭，一邊吹口哨，好像把我當成是人類馴養的狗了。在我的認知裡，見到一些有危險性的動物，譬如狼，通常要不是逃跑，就是找尋能夠使用的物品，當作武器，以利自衛。會跟這個不知道是什麼人的傢伙這樣，輕易地靠近還隨便去摸的動物的人，絕對不多。

「你不舒服嗎？」

「......」我繼續保持沉默。

「你餓不餓？」他忽然跑出這句話來。說著同時，他不知道從哪裡拿出一塊肉─生肉─還在滴血。
「這是牛肉喔！」一個很天真，很純潔的笑容，出現在我面前。

　　一定有詭計。不過我哪裡會想這麼多，聽到他講起，我忽然覺得肚子很餓，這是心理作用嗎？

我遲疑的看了一下，味道還滿香的。我驚覺我居然流口水，還滴到我前爪上。我又看了他一眼。這應該沒什麼好忍耐的，我想...就吃了吧。

我直接跳起來咬走他手上的肉，在地上吃了起來。雖然沒什麼味道，不過還是很享受，至少在肚子餓時。我在吃東西的過程中，他只是靜靜的站在旁邊看著我。偶爾會瞄向他幾眼，但是他也只是一直笑。直到我吃完了之後，他突然開口說
「跟我回家吧。」

　　他走近來，抓起我的手，很明顯的果然是有意圖啊。這時不管是誰，都一定會逃跑的吧。我嘗試要逃跑，但身體卻不聽使喚。莫非！他在肉裡下毒？他的笑容是假的，我上當了，我被騙了。果然不該相信他，可是照理說不可能會那麼快啊。

我的眼前開始模糊，接著就不醒狼事。

附注 : 
===============================================

終於打出來了。不過要我自己來講一下的話，大概只能說我自己是「一個會想很多亂七八糟、無關緊要、胡思亂想另外文筆也不太好的奇怪小子。」XD
我總希望能夠有所進步，不過要給很多人看的話，我會害羞...。 但是....下次想到再繼續講...。
(另外，這篇的內容可以說是從第二階段開始。這並不是故事的一開始，因為這邊感覺寫的比較多。感覺，就只是感覺而已XD)

幻獸少年‧初
平凡生活不再，一場車禍意外，揭發真正的他，或牠。

幻獸少年‧復
數十年的封印後，另一個人出現在牠的面前，伴隨著出現另一個想不到的世界。

----------


## 洛思緹

故事充滿疑雲，大大等著我們自己找出答案

究竟那個突然出現在主角人到底是.......?

在牛肉裡下毒，有什麼陰謀?

看來大大已經埋下伏筆了.....?

期待下篇阿XDDD

----------


## 風幻天狼

恩.......有點沒頭沒尾的感覺
不過整體氣氛還不錯
會有讓人看下去的欲望
寫的不錯喔~

-----------吐槽分隔線------------

是說.....
"幻獸少年"這個名子
已經有好多人用了.....
還分別出了好幾集.....= =

----------


## ShadelanJenn

TO 洛思緹 :
應該不能講下毒 XD 我也不太希望毒自己 (自言自語...) 
不過一開始並不是這樣，我實在不知道該怎麼分節比較好。...話說 好像再多一句話也可以。 不過既然來不及了...

TO 風幻天狼 :
沒頭應該還滿正常的 因為他本來就不是頭 不過想說 在第二篇裡面 回億的方式應該也可以吧。

沒錯，原先我倒是不知道，不過後來曾經有突發奇想 在網路上搜尋這個名稱，結果失望的......已經有人用了...怎麼辦...那時候就在想要不要改名稱...不過一時也不知道改什麼比較好...(神啊 救救我吧) 

「境界時空-幻獸狼」 改這個名稱怎麼樣 XD

----------


## ShadelanJenn

1-2
===============================================
這裡是哪裡？

哪裡都不是。

周圍什麼都沒有，只是一白茫茫的一片。

我的心突然震撼了一下。

胸口突然有種奇異的感覺莫名的湧上來。 

好難過，這種莫名的失落感，真的好...難過。 

你是誰？ 在一片迷茫裡好像有一個人影。

我看不清楚他的樣貌，只是他似乎有話要說。

我的胸口變得開始疼痛起來，好刺痛啊。

為什麼？這是什麼感覺？你到底是誰？

●
　　剛才那個短暫的感覺是什麼？我好像忘記了什麼事情，是在作夢嗎？

　　我再次醒過來後，發覺已經不在原本的地方了。雖然我也根本沒去注意我原本在哪裡。

　　我躺在一張床上，這個床，還有毯子，我想絕對不會認錯的，這裡是我的房間。可是我想不通為什麼我會在這裡。

　　我看了一下窗外，天還很亮。所以表示應該沒過多久。（除非過了一整天......）我的視線看回到我的房間。這裡的擺設基本上沒什麼改變。床、桌子、衣櫃，幾個簡單的傢俱，不過好像多了一些奇怪的東西堆在角落。我還來不及去研究，此時門外傳來一些聲音，有人來了。我趕緊倒下去，閉起眼睛，裝作還在睡覺。

　　門被推開了，嘎嘎嘎的聲音。那個門從以前就這樣，如果想要去慢慢推開的話，反而會有很吵的聲音。

　　沒什麼動靜。但是是那個人沒錯，我確定。雖然時間沒有很長，但他的味道我還記得。過了一段時間，開始有腳步聲靠近，聲音很輕，很明顯地他有刻意放輕腳步，可能怕吵醒我。聲音在到了很靠近的地方消失了。我很緊張，擔心他會不會對我做什麼，跟我去剪頭髮時的感覺很像，沒錯。

　　有一隻手，托住了我的下巴，把我略微往上抬。我盡量不動，繼續裝死。不過有點緊張，怕稍為移動一下，就會被他發現我在裝睡。他會發現嗎？應該不會吧...。同時間，有一條繩子還是帶子的東西，從頸子旁邊繞過來。繞了一圈之後，就輕輕的把我的頭放下來。（說的好像我被砍頭了「汗」。）開始做一些我不知道的事情，因為眼睛是閉起來的，所以看不到。不過我這等天資聰穎的人怎會猜想不到他在幹麻。

「這是何等的恥辱。之後如果有機會，我一定要報復你。」我心裡想著。

　　我稍微動了一下，他的動作也停止了一下。但馬上又開始繼續進行，隨之而來的是另一隻手，在摸我的頭。

　　像這樣輕輕的抓頭，特別是讓別人來做，會覺得很舒服。不由得露出滿意的表情，但我不確定別人是不是可以看得出來。，希望能繼續我稍微伸個懶腰讓他抓。當下的我，真的是把之前所有的情緒及想法，通通拋到了九霄雲外去了。

　　真是人間極大的享受。我才剛這麼想，怎麼停了，張開眼睛一看，他人不見了。

　　不只是這樣，原本明亮的青色藍空轉成了帶著許多白色星光的深藍色夜空。房間裡整個是暗的，唯一的光線是那透過窗戶的玻璃照射近來的路燈的光芒。以前在滿月時，月亮的銀白色光芒甚至會跟路燈搶鋒頭，房間也會比其他時刻的夜晚還來得亮。我居然又睡著了。

「還是起來好了。」

　　我打了個大哈欠，跳下床。我站到衣櫃的前面，因為衣櫃的外層就是一面鏡子。

　　有點暗，還是看得蠻清楚的。夜行性動物的驕傲。吸血鬼也是晚上出沒吧，還有一種說法是，狼和吸血鬼是遠親，哈哈哈。扯太多了。

　　果然剛才他給我戴上的東西是項圈。不過看不清楚實際的樣子，等下有機會在看吧。

　　我想離開房間出去看一下。我轉而走向門邊，想要去轉門的把手，但是......我搆不到。我的視線幾乎快要垂直往上看了。我用兩之後腳站立起來，不過還滿難保持平衡的。不過終於可以碰得到了。接著......我真的很想罵髒話，我沒辦法握住門把，因為是圓形的喇叭鎖。雖然前肢有五趾，但還是跟人類的五指差很多，根本沒辦法去握住門把。

　　沒辦法了，只好先變成人的樣貌了。我閉起眼睛，在腦中想著人類的自己的樣子。當我睜開眼睛時，原本預期要去轉把手來開門，不過我看到的是門已經打開了，而且那個傢伙就在門外站著。

　　我跟他就一直對看，雙方都一副錯愕的表情。我還是不知道該怎麼辦，而我注意到他的視線停留的地方。我順著他的目光往下看，發現我沒穿衣服，可以說是完整的裸體。還是在一個不認識的人面前。　

待續......。

----------


## 洛思緹

那個人到現在還不知道身分？

主角完蛋了Zzzz不但裸體還被那個人看到，接下來會發生.......??

在這篇主角被那位謎樣的人抓頭，還戴上項圈，人家也要!(炸

期待下篇XDD

----------


## 風幻天狼

我現在確定了一件事......
那就是.....
主角是白痴不然就是呆子= =(天然呆?)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 我現在確定了一件事......
> 那就是.....
> 主角是白痴不然就是呆子= =(天然呆?)


 嗚嗚嗚。 那這樣講我就是呆子，白痴了。
因為我可能比他還有更多問題XD。 

做事情不先三思，常常做到一半才發現有問題。

不先想清楚，還會被騙...... 

哀......(嘆氣)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

1-3
====================================================
原本預期打開門後就先變回原樣，再出去。但我完全沒有料想到他會在這種時候無預警的出現。我只是顯得很尷尬。

而他一句話都沒講，轉頭往另一個房間的方向走去。

我趕緊變回狼的樣子。一樣都沒有穿衣服，但是為什麼用人的樣子在別人面前赤身露體卻會不好意思。我完全想不透。
不知道他往另一個房間走過去是要做什麼。但是在一切事情都還沒搞清楚前，絕對要小心。之前就是太大意，居然會被他迷昏。

「這次可不會了」我對自己講。

沒多久，他就回來了。他推開半開的門，手裡拿著一件衣服跟褲子。他走進房間來。他把東西放在旁邊的桌子上就逕自走出房間，還順手把門關起來。他這應該是表示要我穿上衣服吧。

沒多久。我穿好衣褲後，就打開門出去。我在出房前，走到鏡子又看了一次。我發現，那個項圈黑色的上面還有一塊小鐵片，那應該是用來刻名子用的吧。看起來很帥，我喜歡。 (異樣的審美觀?)

我看了一下其他的地方。雖然以前東西就不多，不過真的幾乎完全沒有改變。我不知道時間過了多久，這些東西還能夠保持原狀，還滿厲害的。

他就坐在客廳的椅子上。

我一直就不太明白，客廳何必擺這些用不到的家具，我用過的次數手指頭都數得出來。回到家來我通常是直接往房間走過去，帶上門，就窩在自己的房間裡。足不出房。而生活不管過得怎樣，總是會需要錢的。我的錢從哪裡來呢？從一位我不認識的人那裡來，他幾乎都是把錢匯到銀行裡，而且總是很夠用。每次我去銀行領錢出來時，看到剩下的餘額，總是令我大吃一驚。這倒是讓我的日子過的很舒服，以前。或許這真的可以說是呆子的幸福生活。

至今他我只見過幾次。他年紀看起來很大了，滿頭白髮。我想客廳的作用僅在於此，讓他來的時候他有地方可以坐。我就坐在他旁邊。我好幾次想問他，為什麼要對我這麼好，都沒問出口。有一次終於問了，但是他卻避而不答，好像有什麼難言之隱。我也就不再問了。

我最後一次看到他，是在我印象中的昨天。就是那一次。他突然出現在我的面前，我連原因都還不知道，就被他用不知名的方法，封印起來。那時候，很久以前他送給我的一個銀色的手鐲，發起耀眼的亮光來。而他只說了幾句話

「我這是有原因的，請你相信我。現在時間還沒到，所以我必須這麼做，直到終有一天的到來。在那個時刻來臨之前，就只能先讓你沉睡。」

我根本還來不及去明白他講的這幾句莫名奇妙的話是什麼意思。只是有種很想睡覺的感覺，漸漸的眼皮變的好沉重，眼睛不由自主的闔上。他沒說那日子是什麼時候，會等待多久。我當下對他感到很氣憤。但是生氣的感覺只維持了不到幾分鐘，就被強烈的睡意給取代。一切都過的好快。

我倒是很想問自己，為什麼在這種時候會想起來，從我看到他坐在客廳的椅子上？不禁讓我想起...那個老頭子？我只希望接下來，我可以在那個人身上找到答案。

他見我走到客廳便站起來。

「哈摟。我叫葉聖文。你的名子是叫做金夏蘭沒錯吧。我絕對不會認錯的。」

「恩」我只是輕輕的應了一聲。

「沒想到那件事情居然是真的。我自己當時看到的時候都傻眼。」

「什麼？」他現在說的事情我一句也聽不懂。

「不過，我以前好像見過你？」他露出一副煩惱的表情。接著他像突然開竅似的講「啊。對了，在夢裡。」

----------


## 洛思緹

那個人叫葉聖文阿~


「沒想到那件事情居然是真的。我自己當時看到的時候都傻眼。」 

「什麼？」

「不過，我以前好像見過你？啊。對了，在夢裡。」

原來是主角在夢裡遇見葉聖文，被他摸頭XD

----------


## a70701111

一開頭比我想像的還要短阿。
不過形容方面，也算多了吧……
第二篇的話……
西方設定多多少少都有影響，所以才出現門把的問題。
而且變身之後最大的缺點也一樣阿XD
一路看到第三篇。
因為有過懷疑，我還以為會劈頭就問問題。
沒想到……
怎麼會變成自我介紹？(炸)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

1-4
===============================================

夢中？這是怎麼回事，只是夢裡見過就可以確定不會認錯人。我想到今天的那個短暫的夢，裡面有一個人影。不過時間點好像不太對。應該不會是他吧。

「反正我好像看過你，就是你現在的這個樣子。但是好像名子不太一樣，我想不起來叫什麼了，就只是這個樣子。」

「那個......」

「很好看喔，你脖子上那個。」他用手指指著我脖子上的東西。

他擅自給我戴上的居然還可以這樣子講...。

「那個...關於我...」

我都還沒講完我想要問的事情，他卻已經"開始"了。

「喔？我還以為你不會問呢，我就跟你說一下吧。我幾年前來到這裡，因為轉到這裡的學校。因為這裡已經有一段時間沒人住了吧，那個時候看到這裡滿亂的，就想應該要打掃一下。那個時候就找到一封信，跟幾捆書卷。裡面的內容，當然就是提到關於你的事情啦。不過那個時候也不以為意，但是最近呢，因為突然想到，就打算把那些東西看完一遍。而且我發現，把你藏起來的那個地方，就在這裡附近。不過當然，為了怕別人靠近，一定會有設下什麼措施，防止他人進入。而這個...」

他舉起他的右手，甩了甩手上戴的一個手環。看到他手上的銀色手環，我趕緊轉頭往手上看去，忽然間，我很緊張，因為我之前完全沒有去注意，手環還在不在我手上。幸好還在，我心臟整個都噗通噗通的跳。接著我看到，他的手環有跟我戴的類似的花紋在上面。

在聽他繼續講的時候，我開始打量他，用詞不知道有沒有正確，從頭看到尾。這樣不太好吧，心中的一個聲音講。他皮膚看起來滿黑的，跟我比起來。他的嘴角右側有一道「Y」型的疤痕，有點想問那是怎麼造成的，不過現在時機不太好，有機會再問。他身高不怎麼高的說，大概只比我高一點點吧，但是卻看起來有點老，是因為它的黑頭髮中夾雜的一些白頭髮的關係嗎？


「這個是我們家的契約物。我在某一年生日的時候，收到的禮物。而家裡的每一位幾乎都有，花紋也都一樣。我想既然那個地方是...我想一下喔。對了，是我的曾曾祖父弄的。而且依照信上講的，我猜一定只有某些條件才能解除封印。不過家人好像都沒有人發現關於你的事情。就連寫下這些的曾曾祖父也都未曾向大家提起過。」

他講的很開心，滿臉的笑容。我也不知道該如何打斷他，所以他就一直講，過程中沒有停頓超過1秒。

「後來我進到裡面去之後，看到的是一個很大的空間，上面還有光從很高的地方照下來。接著看到你躺在裡面的一塊石頭上。不過那個時候你整個人，啊，那時候是狼的樣子，摸起來好冰啊，像個死人似的。接著我就試試看各種方法，但是都沒有辦法叫醒你。之後我看到你手上的手環後，我就用我的手環去觸碰你手上戴的。頓時兩個銀環開始發光。然後你突然動了一下。我想是不是你醒了。接著就像之前你自己所看到的啦。我想帶你回來，不過我擔心你不會跟我走，就拿出我預先準備好的肉，不過我也沒想到你居然一點戒心也沒有啊，馬上跳過來搶走。哈哈哈。然後如我所預期的，裡面放的藥馬上讓你睡著。原來對動物也有用，那時候的新發現。之後呢，我就一路把你拖回來，不過如果一直在地板上磨，擔心你會突然醒來，雖然應該不會。後來決定整個用抱的抱回來。你很重嘛，雖然看起來體型不大。」

他終於停下來了。不過馬上又蹦出一個問題。我真的有點快不行了。

「對了，想問一下，你眼睛看到的是黑白的嗎？還是彩色的？」

「彩色的...。」

我看到他從衣服的口袋裡拿出一本小本子跟一隻筆，他馬上在上面寫下一些東西。第二個問題又出來了...。

「那塊生肉吃起來味道怎麼樣？好吃嗎？」

「還好...。」

我不知道該怎麼辦。

「嗯...能接受的程度。」他嘴裡喃喃的道。

他在接下來的幾十分鐘內，全部都在問問題。像是變成狼的感覺，吃不吃水果青菜，你會不會嗥叫，睡幾個小時，諸如此類等等，而我也全都回答。他也一直在寫一些東西，是打算要做成資料嗎。我有一個奇怪的預感浮現在腦海裡，「他是在做養寵物的事前準備嗎？」

在他終於問完後，我已經忘記當初我想要問他什麼了，腦袋一片空白。原來一連串不斷的問題也有洗腦的功用啊。我完全處於被動狀態，只是

接受他不斷提出的一堆問題並回答。

「啊，對了，差不多該吃晚餐了。」他看到時鐘後講。

我也看了一下那個一直掛在客廳的時鐘，它又會走了！！ 顯示著「6:43分」。

我以前從未替它換過一次電池，反正我只待在房間裡，所以沒必要去換。

----------


## 小火龍

馬上就可以寫到獸與人相處的場景，讓火龍好羨幕啊！

火龍還有個問題

是不是想變成獸的人，都會喜歡「項圈」呢？

老實說，火龍蠻喜歡的＠＠

只是人類戴項圈實在不怎麼好看。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

TO a70701111 :
也許 之後可以把一些小節直接合併起來...不過一次都不會打太多。
之前曾經有過一天就打好幾千字 不過...撐不久 常常會不知道該怎麼接下去。
一次少一點的話， 感覺比較不會有壓力。一小節結束後 可以慢慢想。
(以往我都不知道可以這樣做。都是以一"章"為目標 可是好難一次寫完)

TO 小火龍 :

當時寫到這裡突然想到 遊戲王 它頸上有戴 (我不知道是啥的)一個東西。

看起來也很帥啊~ XD 
大概是這樣吧。 而且我平常有戴一條 (什麼也沒有的) 項鍊 跟手環
(兩個都戴習慣了...24H全天候陪伴) 

======================================
不知道那算不算獸與人相處 因為都才見面不久 。
...而且...(突然忘記我想講啥...只是打字都可以這樣子...)

如果能的話 我還滿希望能給意見 因為想知道有沒有哪裏寫的不好 
XD 


TO 洛思緹 :
你要不要也找人給你抱抱。 冏

看到回覆後 果然那邊可能會有人誤會 所以加上了是誰講的。 希望有用...

個人想法 : 夢 影響很大~ 而那個世界裡做的夢 會連到真實世界 SO ...之後的結果 (消除) 就是這樣啦

----------


## 小火龍

> 如果能的話 我還滿希望能給意見 因為想知道有沒有哪裏寫的不好 
> XD


文筆方面，火龍自認不如您，所以並沒有可以給予建議之處，這不是謙遜的說法，而是火龍的文筆真的很爛，幾乎都是白話文，也沒有華麗的詞句，這點您就比火龍好太多了。

真的要給火龍給意見的話，火龍只能給予設定方面的意見吧！

火龍認知的獸化有三種：
第一種是人變獸、獸變人，隨心所欲。
第二種是人變獸後，就再也無法成為人，或是條件嚴苛。
第三種是在某種情況下，人會變成獸，一段時間後或是再達成某條件又會恢復為人。

很明顯的，您的設定是屬於第一種，而且還是在到處都是人的世界（目前看來是這樣），用了這種設定後，你會發現，你在走主線劇情時，幾乎都是用人型，而什麼時後才會變成獸型？戰鬥時？獨處時？寫久了你會發現，你寫人比寫獸多，火龍看過不少這樣的文章，但這種文章通常不是太監就是爛尾。

如果您很擅長寫戰鬥文，那這種方法很好，但你的故事舞台最好別在人間界，不然就是讓你的主角在獸型時還會魔法什麼的。

別忘了人類為什麼可以在人間界稱霸，因為他們的武器比尖牙利爪來的強勢太多。

當然，如果您的故事舞台只是暫時在人間界，又或是您有什麼不一樣的故事能脫離俗套，那這樣這部作品會很有可看性的。

最後要說的話，除了加油還是加油，多寫就會變強的，火龍在說頻有個專欄，裡面有放了一些寫作教學文，滿經典的，有空可以去看看，會有不少收獲唷！

還有，千萬別把您的故事後續發展用正文以外的方式和讀者說，捏太多，有時會讓自己沒有後路，簡單來說就是，別讓讀者來引導作者。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 文筆方面，火龍自認不如您，所以並沒有可以給予建議之處，這不是謙遜的說法，而是火龍的文筆真的很爛，幾乎都是白話文，也沒有華麗的詞句，這點您就比火龍好太多了。


我真的會覺得自己的文筆很爛，是詞彙以及文法都不夠好吧(也許我應該要樂觀有自信一點...啊，突然認為，感覺之類的描述很難寫，因為無法找到能夠完全表達自己感覺或感想的形容詞)，雖然講不太出來，但是看到一些別人的作品時，總是會驚嘆他們的寫法，自己當下根本就想不到，寫一些事情時通常都會侷限在一些描繪的方法。

而且(個人的其他問題 XD)自己心裡所想的跟打出來(或手寫)的字會少打...但是還是很順的過去...直到我回頭看過一遍。

關於劇情的部份，有時候會擔心它的合理性。不過另外想，小說的作者是自己，想怎麼寫就怎麼寫吧~XD 




> 你寫人比寫獸多，火龍看過不少這樣的文章，但這種文章通常不是太監就是爛尾。


這部份聽不太懂啊，タスケテ...。太監?爛尾?? 

其實小說 這算是我的初作 。以前從未寫過，當然更沒有戰鬥文，我也不知道自己擅不擅長。

後面大概都決定好要怎麼繼續了，(只擔心到時候會突然忘記...)不過我不講XD。

謝謝小火龍的建議。 期待都能進步，不論年紀...呵呵(沒有特別的意思 XD 怕誤會)。
我倒是看小火龍的"人龍紀元" 看的很入迷~ 加油加油加油。

----------


## 小火龍

> 這部份聽不太懂啊，タスケテ...。太監?爛尾??


太監就是指沒有下面，下面就是文章的後續，太監文就是指作者不寫、或寫不下去的文章。

爛尾就是指下面很爛，結局很爛，作者寫到後面不能自圓其說，或是草草了結。

----------


## 洛思緹

阿...葉聖文難道有企圖把主角當自己的寵物養?!

主角可能有危險了....加油~



的確，獸人戴項圈顯得好可愛的感覺呀>/////<(燦

----------


## 蒼心

呼呼~

我覺得你寫的不錯耶~

你的開頭我還滿喜歡的,要怎麼說呢?

我還滿喜歡ㄧ開始出現沒頭每腦的開頭~

感覺怪刺激的XDDDDDDDD

呼呼~覺得後面也寫的不錯,不過進展的速度好像有點快(葉聖文那裡)

期待你的下一章喔~

----------


## ShadelanJenn

1-5
===============================================

不怎麼餓的說，感覺還有點飽。我反而是比較想看，他會弄出什麼東西來吃。

他往餐廳的方向走去，我原以為他要做菜，但是我完全猜錯了。他經過冰箱時並沒有停下來，反而往旁邊走。我仍在客廳看著他，看他彎下腰去，在拿什麼東西。接著，我瞪大了眼，他拿出來的東西是...

「兩包泡麵」

他說的晚餐就是泡麵？吃那個當晚餐？我內心好多問號，雖然泡麵真的很好吃...。我站起身來走過去，我打開冰箱的門往裡面一看，空空如也！除了冰箱門旁邊的架子上放了一些飲料，裡面完全沒有任何東西。我接著打開冷凍庫，如我所想，一樣是空的。在我看冰箱的時候，他已經默默的走到了爐子那邊，準備燒水。

我開始懷疑，他該不會三餐全都吃泡麵，在看過冰箱後，我已經不敢去面對櫃子裏面的事實。但是，他應該也有可能是叫外賣吧，不可能全都吃這種東西。

「葉聖文？」他是叫這個名子吧，希望沒記錯。

「嗯？」他在拿鍋子裝好水後，開始煮水時，應了我一聲。

「你，關於泡麵的事情...」

「放心啦，我有拿你的份喔。」

「不是，我想問的是...」

「你不吃這種的泡麵嗎？我很喜歡喔」他向我揮揮手上拿著的『維祈炸醬麵』。

「不是的，我真正想要問的事情是...」

「不然是什麼？你說吧。」

「你該不會三餐都吃泡麵吧？」

「怎麼會，當然不可能阿。」 聽到這個，我稍微放心了一點。也許是擔心我接下來的未來會不會也都只能吃泡麵的關係。「如果有上課的話，我還是學生啦。我早餐都是去買便利商店的便當吃，中午的話，學校也有販賣熟食。晚餐的話，平日晚上我有在一家店打工，他那裡就有晚餐可以吃，不過吃不吃都一樣算在薪水裡，還不便宜...。」

都是外食，不比泡麵好多少嘛...感到非常的"窘"。

「你都沒有自己做來吃過嗎？」我想問這句話是多餘的。我去檢查一些用具的時候發現，上面都是灰塵，表示他根本都沒在用。

「有啦，很少而已。」

看的出來。

沒多久水煮好之後，他就把水加到泡麵裡面，靜待三分鐘後就開動。他打開電視機，一樣是我幾乎沒在用的傢俱之一，轉到跟體育相關的頻道來看。我個人對體育方面沒什麼興趣。說到這個，我一些運動項目很爛，我可能是班上的學生裡倒數前幾名。比較好的只有身體的柔軟度能贏過班上的其他人，一樣是在我沉睡前的事情。

我好像忘了什麼事情？

「你不吃嗎？」他問我。

學校！

如果我都不知道沉睡了多久，那學校會是怎樣，其他人呢？雖然要上學時會覺得很煩，不過想到不能上學還是怪怪的。

「現在到底是幾年？」

「創世年曆2093年吧。怎麼了嗎？」

我居然就莫名奇妙的，晃過了75年的時間？或者該講，我睡了75年！被封印了75年！那我應該算幾歲，91歲嗎？

「你不吃喔，還是要我去買肉給你吃？」他吃完麵了後，看我一口都還沒吃，就問我。

事情好像比我想像中還嚴重，我居然到現在才驚覺到。

「我，那個，就是，關於學校，還有就是...」

「喔，明天是禮拜一，我要去學校喔。你想要一起去嗎？」

「喔，恩，不對啦！如果過了七十多年，那法律上我是不是失蹤人口啊，我還能去學校嗎，況且我現在的樣子，根本不像是九十歲的人，而且我根本就不知道這七十幾年到底發生了什麼事情。我要怎麼辦啦，你說阿！」我終於一口氣說完我想講的話。

「不是啦。我記得沒錯的話，失蹤超過五十年，他會直接判你死了吧，所以不用擔心你會變成失蹤人口的問題。」

我讀了好幾年的公民，怎麼不記得法律有這樣規定？而且那根本不是問題的所在！

「問題不在這裡吧！那所有的東西怎麼辦？還有學校啊，學校，剛才你講的。」我越講越激動。

「你那麼想去學校嗎？我還真不知道呢。這裡所有的東西，如果主人失蹤或死亡的話，不就會傳給親屬保管？目前這裡的話是屬於我爸爸的房子。所以不用去擔心，放心啦。哈哈哈。」

他是腦子有問題嗎？不，我看我自己也有問題。好混亂啊，這一堆事情，怎麼突然覺得很複雜，頭好像快炸掉了。

冷靜。要冷靜。冷靜。冷靜。冷靜。

「那我要怎麼跟你去學校，就直接走進去嗎？」我試著隨便問一下，我放棄去思考那一堆複雜的問題了。

「你不是會變成狗嗎？就變成狗的樣子跟我一起去上學吧。」

「是狼，不是狗。」我糾正他。我情緒好像好很多了，就在我把剛才那些煩人的記憶都扔掉的這麼一瞬間。

「反正就跟著去吧，我想應該不會有事情吧。不然你待在家哩，你不會無聊嗎？」

是很無聊，因為在家裡的話沒什麼事情好做，頂多就是發呆，發呆，還是發呆。

「是啊。喔。還有，你為什麼要給我帶上這種東西。」我生氣的問關於我脖子上的項圈。

「因為很好看啊，不覺得嗎？而且寵物不都應該按照規定攜戴項圈？」他很自然的講。

「原來如此。我終於懂了。」


......。

「喂！你...」

「總之沒事的話乾脆早點睡吧，明天還要上學。」

他把桌上吃完的泡麵的碗拿去扔掉了，我才注意到。

「我還沒吃耶！」

 (第一章結束)

================================================

因為從明天起，夏蘭我要去參加營隊~ 台北的醫學營，所以小說暫停4天。
我也希望去的時候還是會寫。不過我想我可能會因為不想用手寫，而放棄...。(真懶啊...)
禮拜二的晚上會回來。那天應該是寫不成了...。



個人看法可不看



故事情節，跳好快啊，好像是真的。
而主角對於一些事情的反應...以及與葉聖文之間的對話，
有點想替它命名 「腦殘境界」的欲望 XD

 對於小說內 夏蘭的評論 : 想法有時候既簡單又單純，有時候卻又很複雜想到一堆事情。心情轉變很快，簡直可以說是神經大條還是怎樣。
葉聖文 : 這樣是叫樂天，還是...我不好意思講了 這段刪除。

比爾 : 「以下內容因雜亂無章，且沒有意義，固整段刪除，謝謝。」

----------


## 洛思緹

嘎阿阿

葉聖文的舉動嚇到主角了..(原來葉聖文很常吃泡麵

主角被葉聖文牽著鼻子走了...帶他去學校上課OwO

還叫他變成狼的樣子，當他的寵物嗎?!

進展速度真快OwO

期待下篇XDD


給夏蘭~

    原來夏蘭要去台北參加醫學營阿，小心一點喔.....
要是你發生什麼萬一，我會難過好幾天.....加油!我昨天聽說你要參加醫學營，今天早上沒能跟你說再見，心中有點遺憾....    
    


隱藏文要看也可以ˇˇ

----------


## ShadelanJenn

突然面有難色的走到我面前。

「怎麼了嗎？」 

「原來你要去台北參加醫學營阿，小心一點喔.....
要是你發生什麼萬一，我會難過好幾天.....加油!我昨天聽說你要參加醫學營，今天早上沒能跟你說再見，心中有點遺憾.... 」

「白痴，你是在咒我死嗎？」

蒼心好像聽到我的心聲，往洛思緹後腦袋上捶了一拳。

「不行，我不能讓你這麼講。」

聽我這麼說，洛思緹皺了一下眉頭。

「因為我會平安回來，續繼跟你用即時通聊天的。」

這時，洛思緹才終於露出笑容。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

2-1 
=================================================
再一次。

之前的那個人又出現了。

我看不見他的臉，只是看到個身影，但是，我好像知道就是他。

沒有原因，沒有理由。

同一個夢，同一個沒有場景的地方。

我知道。

胸口再度感到刺痛，同樣的難過，同樣的悲傷。

一切都不知道該怎麼去形容。

●

我被一陣聲音喚醒，原本還在睡覺的我。我突然想起，今天是星期一，上學的日子。我揚起頭，稍微往房門外看，正好見聖文走進浴室，而且他身上的衣服全部都濕了，到底是怎麼回事？

房間裡好像沒有時鐘，不清楚現在是幾點鐘，但往窗外看的話，天色仍然很暗，我猜大概還沒五點吧，以我以往的經驗看。還很早嘛。在他還在洗澡時，我又躺平了，不知不覺中又睡著了一次。

「起床摟！夏蘭」

我稍微坐起來，又躺下去了。還好想睡啊。

「快點起來，不然上學會遲到啊！」

我心想，遲到的是你吧，反正我想我已經不用上學了。

我睡覺前跟睡覺後的想法跟性格，可以說是完全不一樣，連我自己都可以發現。不管睡覺前想什麼，明天要做什麼，睡一覺起來後，就完全變樣了。而且心情的好壞，跟做的夢也有關係，不過今天到底是做什麼夢啊，不記得了。拼命去回想的話，反而會搞到頭很痛，不如就放掉吧。

現在整個人，不對，整個狼可以說是用側躺的躺在地上，因為床是聖文在睡，昨天還問我要不要一起睡，變成狼的話，體積會小很多，床應該夠大。這點在某種意義上，不太合理。不管是人變狼，還是狼變人，體積想來應該是不會有太大的差異。但是也沒有聽過或知道其他的例子，就連牠們─狼部分的我的兄弟們─他們變成人的樣子跟狼的樣子時，體型並沒有差太多，都很「大」。想到這裡，不知道他們現在怎麼樣，應該還活著吧。如果是一般的動物，應該不會活到這麼久。但是牠們不是一般的狼，還跟我說可以活幾百年，聽到時很驚訝，某種程度上也很高興，可以活好久。但也很悲慘吧，如果不知道怎麼生活，之後要做什麼的話，我就是這樣。

在腦中想法的時間流逝，與現實差異好大啊。我沒看時間，但是回過神回到現實來，都沒有過太久。至於怎麼知道，直覺猜的。

「快點喔，你應該不用準備什麼吧，快點起床要出門摟。」他已經換好衣服，背起背包準備好要出門了，當我終於掙開眼睛看他時。

我起身來，往浴室走過去。關起門來，二話不說直接打開水龍頭洗澡，這是我每天的習慣，早上若不洗澡的話，感覺出門的話一天都會很難過。當然這時候一定要先變成人才行，如果毛都濕掉的話，一時很難乾，雖說我不是很在意這部份，頭髮也是。而且這樣才能打開水龍頭，用手去拿東西抹身體跟洗頭。

可不能洗太久，我頭髮迅速的抓一抓後，就抓起肥皂抹一抹，沖水。全程大概不到五分鐘。一樣是直覺。然而基於種種奇異、不符合常理、很麻煩去想的問題，我是先擦乾身體後才又變回狼的樣子。

至今我仍沒看過，自己變身的過程。因為我都是先閉起眼睛，想像人跟狼的樣子，之後在看的時候就已經變身完成了。完全沒有大家認知、想像中狼人那樣，又痛苦，時間又長的變身過程，還有月亮什麼的時間限定。



出門後，經過了幾十分鐘的步行，到了他的學校。看著到達的地方，原來一切都這麼巧，世界就這麼小，他的學校同時也是我讀的學校。

「建功高中」

真是的，我太會聯想了，我不禁馬上想到我的同學，他們一定不在了吧，突然有點難過的心情。就算他們還活著，一定也變成近乎百歲的高齡老人了。一切都發生的好快，我都不清楚我到底算不算是接受了這一切。只是只要有別的事情能讓我分心，那個時刻還真的是完全不會去管這種奇異的事情，如同昨天我居然還能睡的好好的，整個下午到晚上也是。

「走吧，應該沒關係吧，反正你帶著項圈，警衛也認識，不要緊。」他邊進校門邊向我招手，要我進去。

我居然還有點緊張起來，進去時不知道要怎麼辦，明明是自己就讀的學校。

我一路都跟著他走，還好都沒碰到別人，果然來的太早了，這時候學校人都還不多，通常要等到七點多以後才會漸漸有人─我以前也是這樣，應該講不久前...比較正確─直到走到了他的班級，教室外班牌上面寫「307」。

那他就是十七、八歲摟？我看到後才驚覺，沒想到他的身高與他的年紀，差這麼多，原先還以為他才初中的說。

我與他進到教室裡，他逕自走到了其中一個座位，之後便坐下並從包包裡拿出書本來看，還真是個乖學生啊。

「你有沒有小說？」我走到他旁邊問他，用狼的樣子，反正現在沒人。

「喔！有，拿去吧，最近才從圖書館借的。」他拿出了一本小說，遞給我。

「還有，咬的時候，口水不要弄濕書本，到時候還要還。」我咬過書本，想到後面去看的時候，他對我講。我自己想了一下，到比較懷疑，位什麼他不會是要說不要讓別人看見你看書，或是啥之類的，卻是講不要弄濕書本。(這確也是實話啦。)

我到後面之後，看了一下小說的封面。上面畫了一隻藍色的龍，還帶著手套。書名叫做「人龍紀元」。這種類型的小說，我還是第一次看到，也許只是我都不去注意看有哪些書吧。厚度不是很厚，但是側面跟封面都有寫一，表示還會有二、三、四吧，我還是比較喜歡長篇的，內容太短我不是很喜歡，如果很短表示我很快就會見到結局了，到時候一定又會難過半天。

然我看了沒幾頁就沒看了，因為除了我們以外的第一個人進到教室裏了，而且翻頁時不太好翻。用鼻尖去推，翻一次就要翻個好幾秒，這樣還不如回去再看。

(2-1待續...)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

TO 巴薩查

真早到學校啊=+
以前5點多起來是要撘校車
後來高中都睡到6點快7點
到校都早自習了 
那是以前...不過因為都要很早起 所以現在...沒有了 XD 
而且太早到的話 教室裡都是空無一人 自己的話不知道做什麼 大多是又趴下去睡了
那還不如不要太早走

不過這所學校也真猛
過了九十幾年還在
好的學校會留存很久~ 不過...真正的我所就讀的學校，會不會過了近百年還在...不得而知

其實小說時間是距今不久的的未來吧?
火龍大的書都已經出第一集的時候XD
另外我有認識的朋友也叫做葉--嗯

不錯啊...= =?
那個時候 火龍先生幾歲了?...

另外...葉XX是真實人名..(小說中有寫道真名)
不知道會不會是同一人(應該不可能) 不過我搜尋過葉XX 發現找到好多同名的人啊
目前我人在新竹 而@^%也是(自己猜) 而他幾歲勒? 自己猜~~ 冏

----------


## ShadelanJenn

(接續2-1)
=================================================
那個進來的人，似乎沒有注意到我的存在，外加他的頭髮剪的很短，幾乎快可以稱之為光頭先生了，讓我認為他是一個又乖又呆的人。

雖然我並不期待會看到認識的人，因為如果真的已經過了近百年的時間，又有多少人還在，只是還是有種希望是能看到熟悉的面孔。短短的幾天內，我就遇到這種事情，整個時間都不同了，而我居然還沒有什麼特別的感覺，是我的感覺有問題，還是我整個人本身就很奇怪。

他們兩個人互相打招呼後，那個人也跟聖文一樣，從包包裡拿出書來看。跟我截然不同，我那麼早來的話不是趴下去補眠，便是拿出小說出來看，絕對不會看到我拿出來的是課本。

我靜靜的趴在後面，頭靠在前腳上，不小心打了個哈欠，這樣下去一定會很無聊，聖文就算了，他不是一般人。可不能連其他人都讓他們知道我的身分，後果一定不會有好事。

我不知道是我角度不好，還是那個進來的同學眼睛有問題。我就這樣大刺刺的待在後面，他還會沒發覺。說不定直到我靜靜上前，跳起來去咬他的脖子，他才會發現有一匹狼的存在。

當然，不是所有人都是瞎子。在第五個人走進門來時，不包含我的話四個，那人馬上尖叫起來。她是女生，看得出來，有著一頭過肩的長髮，身材普通，沒什麼好講的。她看起來是很文靜的那一型，遇到一些東西就會開始放聲狂叫的那種。用外表來判定一個人，是不太好，不過很多時候很適用。

當然當她一尖叫，用手比著我時，另外三個人也轉過頭來往我這邊看。

「有狗啊！」那尖叫的女生首先說。

「真的耶！怎麼進來的，看起來好像狼啊。」另一個短髮女同學講。

「要不要把它趕出去？」光頭先生說。

「它應該沒有危險性吧。」短髮女聲說。

「我怕死狗了！」長髮女生說話的聲音有點發抖。

「不過看起來還滿可愛的啊，這種深褐色的顏色。」

就在他們不斷的討論時，只有聖文一個人靜靜的坐在座位上，沒有說話。直等到他們討論到一個階段停頓下來時才講

「牠是我帶來的啦，放心牠不會傷害別人的，應該。」他放下書本站起來，向這邊走過來。

「牠是你養的寵物嗎？我怎麼都不知道，你還會養狗。真令人意外。」短髮的女生說。

「不管怎麼樣我還是很怕狗啦！」

「那你要怎麼辦？把它留在這裡嗎？」那男同學問。

「把牠留在家裡的話，牠會很無聊吧，所以就帶過來啦。放心啦牠很乖，習慣也很好。喔，還有，牠不是狗，是狼喔。牠好像很強調這點。」聖文不禁笑著說。

「他很強調？你是指說動物的牠嗎？牠會說話？」女同學問。

我忙向聖文使眼色，不過不知道他看不看的出來我的表情以及眼神的變化，我很懷疑。

「我有查過很多資料，牠應該是狼沒錯。像是牠喜歡吃什麼，會不會叫之類的。」

明明就是你自己親口問我的，不過又不能開口講話吐嘈，只好憋在心裡。

「你養狼？牠不會咬人嗎！你居然還敢把它帶來這裡！」那尖叫的女生用幾乎高八度的音調講。

「牠很乖啦，像我剛才講的，牠不會咬人啦，就算是真的狼，遇到人應該也不會隨便攻擊的。」

「你們在看什麼？」又多了一個人的聲音。

就這樣就在他們不斷的討論時，人也越來越多，他們怎不像一開始時，乖乖拿出書來看，沒事討論這種事情做什麼，居然還可以討論這麼久。我看見了掛在後面的時鐘，已經七點半了，他們至少討論了超過三十分鐘了吧！被討論的我一開始覺得有點不好意思，但一直聽下去，開始覺得很無聊。我乾脆出去好了，應該會比較輕鬆一點，還不會被一堆人所散發出的氣味與熱氣悶死。

我一起身，有些人往後退了一步，好似深怕我會攻擊他們一樣。我往人較稀疏的地方鑽出去，我回頭看了一下，大部分的人居然還在討論，有幾個倒是跟了過來。

我一路往操場的方向走去，我記得以前曾經在這裡見過有狗出沒，雖然沒幾次。這樣的話我待在那邊應該會自然點。跟著我的人在走到教室的棟樓的一樓時就停住了，他們應該是注意到時間了吧，就沒有跟著我走到操場。

我望向天空看去，一片藍藍的，少有幾片雲在。太陽還不是很大，所以感覺很舒服，不是很熱，在操場的草地上躺著，感覺真的很棒。這好像是我第一次躺在這裡，以前都沒有過。像這樣沒事情的時候，又會開始一個人想事情，只怕又會越想越難過，越想越悲情之類的，這種時候還是睡覺最棒了。不管遇到什麼樣的事情，不管心情怎麼樣，睡著的話就沒事了。

逃避。

(2-1完)
===============================================

最近一直出遠門去玩，還跑到台北去，感覺好像玩瘋了，寫小說的感覺總覺得消失了。不知道該怎麼辦，寫的好少啊，內容連自己看了都不對勁...雖然平常可以也沒有寫的多好，不過在這種時候就是會怪怪的。 禮拜一又要開學了，不知道會不會更糟糕 XD

還是找機會從頭看一遍，順便修改內容好了...。

----------


## 狼舞

一口氣從頭看到尾,蠻爽啊~
不過,話說那誰(光速忘記名字啦~XD）開始的時候不是不知道項圈是他給主角帶上的嗎，怎麽後來……
倒是開始也沒有明確的說出來哈……
另外，那誰（……）真敢把主角帶到學校去啊，要是在大陸的學校，那誰（！）準死定了……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 一口氣從頭看到尾,蠻爽啊~
> 不過,話說那誰(光速忘記名字啦~XD）開始的時候不是不知道項圈是他給主角帶上的嗎，怎麽後來……
> 倒是開始也沒有明確的說出來哈……
> 另外，那誰（……）真敢把主角帶到學校去啊，要是在大陸的學校，那誰（！）準死定了……


進展的速度超快的 應該能這樣講吧。

給夏蘭戴上的是聖文 我還以為看的出來...我再自己去看一下好了. 冏

我不清楚情況 不過建功應該也是不會允許帶進去吧 只是偶爾還是會看到 他們到處晃

還曾經晃到我們教室裡面來 XD 哈哈哈 (牠還會爬樓梯根下樓梯啊)

----------


## 狼舞

冏...
我的意思是,項圈是聖文給夏蘭戴上的沒有錯,後來夏蘭在問聖文的時候,聖文的意思似乎是對此不知情;可是後來,聖文又說主角戴項圈很好看,表明自己對給夏蘭戴項圈的事情是知道的...
在我的學校,門口就立一個牌子寫著:嚴禁攜帶犬只,寵物入內!....冏
話說很喜歡這篇文章的,泣等下文啦~

----------


## ShadelanJenn

2-2
=================================================

那人沒有出現，一樣的白色場景。

這次卻只有空蕩蕩的一片。

但胸口的疼痛依舊，如同前幾次一樣。

○

我知道，我在害怕，這與我緊張時候的心情有些類似。

但是為什麼，在現在這個時候發生？

我好想知道，如何才能解除那隱藏在內心深處不願表露的難過心情，那不舒服的感受。

我想隱藏自己，不要讓別人知道自己真正的害怕。

●

有什麼東西在戳我，一個尖尖的東西。

「起來摟！」

聖文的味道，還有他的聲音。

「現在已經上完第一節課摟，剛才你怎麼突然就離開教室呢？還跑到這裡來睡覺。」

這裡很舒服啊，在教室又沒事情可做，還要被一堆人圍觀。我還是躺著，我心裡想著。在草地上躺著多舒服，還會有風吹過。

一陣微微的風裡面，多了幾股不同人的味道，這時我才張開眼睛去看。有剛才最初的幾個人之一的短髮女生，以及另一個可能見過一次但完全沒印象的人。

「現在是下課時間，快點趁現在，回去教室吧。」

「牠聽的懂你講話嗎？」那個女生看著聖文問。

如同第一次的見面，我絲毫不動，躺在地上，不知道會不會再上演一次當時的情況。

「可以啦。」他先是對她說之後又看著我講。「快起來啦！」

聖文邊講邊牽起我的手─前腳，把我拉起來。我馬上吃痛，精神頓時大振。我用後腳跳起來，毫不客氣的往他的手咬過去。他見到這情況，馬上鬆手並把手收回去，免得被咬到。

「這不就起來了。」他還嗤嗤的笑著。

「你差點被咬了耶。你還笑的出來？」那女生講。

「唉唷，沒事啦。牠不會真的對我怎麼樣的，對吧？夏蘭。」

「你把牠取名叫夏蘭嗎？」

「不是我取的，應該是我曾曾祖父的兄弟取的。」

「你們家的人很長壽嗎？」她表情有點驚訝。

「沒有，如果我曾曾祖父還活著，沒算錯的話至少超過一百三十歲了吧。」

聖文話畢，就兩手伸過來把我整個抱起來。我不知道我體重多重，但是還能這樣整個抱起來真不簡單。

「哇！你居然敢這樣把牠抱起來，你不怕牠就往你的頸子咬去嗎？」

聖文只是笑一笑，並不答話。

我被他抱起來，他的技術很熟練，我並沒有不舒服的感覺。他以前應該有抱過其他的動物的經驗吧。這時的我就更靠近他了。他身上的味道總覺得能放我放心一樣，不知道為什麼，不會想要去掙札跳離他。我頭靠在他的肩膀上，用吻部去摩擦他的脖子，同時也任由他一路把我抱回教室。

他的這個舉動，絕對可以替他招來其他人的目光以及驚嘆聲。其它在走廊上走動的同學，在看到他這樣抱起我來的動作時，都會停下腳步，往我們這邊看。聖文應該發現了吧，不過仍繼續抱著我走，並沒有要放下我讓我自己走的跡象。跟著我們一起走的另外兩位同學，反倒顯得有點不好意思的樣子。即使進到教室也不例外，甚至連歡呼聲都出現了。一進教室門口，裡面的同學們就全部往門口看，由幾個人開始歡呼拍手後，全部人都一起跟進。這就是認識與不認識，熟與不熟之間同學的差別吧。

他們也真的太熱情了吧！如果是以前班上的同學，大多只有幾各會往狗那邊看去，會這樣全體圍觀，是我所料想不到的反應。

「居然敢這樣子把牠抱回來，有勇氣喔！」我不知道這是誰所講的話，因為人太多了。

這是一種諷刺嗎，還是單純的讚美？我聽不出來。

「你真的打算要每天把牠帶到學校來嗎？」

「恩，應該吧。牠以後一定也會願意跟我一起來的，只是剛才人太多不好意思吧。哈哈哈，才跑走了。」聖文笑著說。

還不趕快把我放下，我心裡這樣想，卻又希望他繼續抱著。

在聖文一直抱著我的同時，同樣的，他們之間仍不斷的在對話。我不太想去注意他們在講什麼，就讓我自己陶醉吧，好久沒有被這樣抱起來的感覺。


上課的鐘聲響了。

聖文才走到後面，把我放下。不要啦，真想要再讓他多抱一會，不過又不想親口去要求，好像很奇怪。同學們紛紛回到各自的座位上，等待著
上課的老師進來。老師的反應應該是最重要的吧，要是老師很反感，那就絕對沒機會待在教室裏了，反正我無所謂。

鐘響沒多久，就有一個人走進教室，他應該是老師吧。他的身高滿高的，身材也很好，感覺肌肉線條很有型，年齡看起來很年輕，約莫不過二十歲吧。不知道是不是我的錯覺，我總覺得他很眼熟以及他所給人的感覺很熟悉。

「那就準備開始來上課了。」

那人走上講台放下課本說，接著他便往我這邊看。他注意到我了。

不知道他的想法是喜歡還是討厭，他並沒有說話，只是看著我幾秒鍾。聖文這時便站起來舉手開口講話。

「老師，牠是我帶來的。」

「恩。」

那人只是簡單的應一聲，便繼續看著我。突然，他笑了起來，不過並沒有笑出聲音。搞什麼？

「恩，他叫做夏蘭吧？聖文。」

我聽到當場嚇到，他怎麼會知道我，難道是我認識的人？不可能啊！

「是的，老師，你怎麼知道？」

「因為我以前就認識他了。」

全班當場「喔」了一聲

他說他認識我？可是我又不認識他。

他走下講來，往後面這裡走過來。他接近時我聞到了他身上的味道，難道他會是？

「『我等你很久了呢？』你還記得我以前對你講過的這句話嗎？」他走到我身邊時蹲下來對我講。

(2-2待續)

----------


## 芬里尔

唔 懸念發現~
覺得有種會向意想不到的結果發展的趨向……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

(2-2接續)
=================================================
聽到這句話，我立刻抬起頭，深深的盯著他看，同時我也想到我曾以為只是在作夢的那個時候，第一個出現在教室裏的他。

那個時候，我走在回家的路上，卻因為漫不經心，被迎面而來的車撞到，醒來後以為是在作夢。我就跟平時一樣，準備好之後上學去。進到教室裡才發現，居然有人比我還早到，還說我已經死了，要帶我去死後的世界，而那人便是段雲豪！不過後來我還是醒了，在醫院裡痛苦了好久。出院後，生活也稍微變的不太一樣，因為有一些奇怪的感覺浮現，是以往所沒有過的奇異感覺以及覺醒的力量。

現在他居然還在這裡，還成了這所學校的老師，令我驚訝不已。想一想他的年紀應該已經九十歲了吧，卻還這麼年輕，還真不愧是死神─那還帶領我前往另一個世界的人。不過如果那時候人類的我已經死了，為什麼現在的我會記得當時的情況，我還不知道。

「想起來了嗎？」

他淡淡的一笑。在兩側斜斜看到他笑容的同學好像感到很訝異，開始迸出許多聲音。

「你看到了嗎？平時有如沉默死神的老師，現在居然在對一隻狼笑？世界末日到了還是天要塌下來了？」

「就是啊！真難以想像。該不會那其實是老師養的寵物吧？」

「怎麼可能？！」

「原本還想說那個看似冷漠少言的老師，看到後面的狼之後會有什麼特殊的反應，沒想到卻是這麼令人驚訝！」

「......」

後面傳來不大但是卻足以聽得很清楚的談話聲，還是當著他的面...不對，在他背後這樣講才對。

「就先這樣子。」

說完他就轉過身去走回台上，而他的表情則變回如同那些學生們所形容的那樣，看起來有點沉默無趣。

「那就先開始上課！大家先把生物課本拿出來，翻到上次結束的地方。在第183頁......」

這節課的氣氛就從段雲豪開始上課開始，逐漸變的死寂一片。講話時，好像可以不帶有任何情感，雖然聲音有高低重輕不同的語調，卻仍帶有某種催眠的氣息。沒想到他當老師後居然會這麼有影響力，把他以往的沉默寡言感染到班上所有的人，原本以為他從那次以後有變的比較開朗，或是看似開朗，真是沒想到。

話說連課本也沒有，只是單單坐在最後面的地板上，無趣的感覺已經整個滿溢出來了。身體好想出去動一動，不過教室的門是關著的，門把的類型同樣是討厭的喇叭鎖。就整節課跟剛才在外面時沒兩樣，頭靠在前腳上，睡覺。

下課鐘聲響了，聽到鐘聲的我，也許是學生的本能反應，馬上就醒來了。不過變成狼之後，或許睡太多了，不論是被迷昏，爽到睡著或是無聊到睡著都一樣，身體好不對勁，超累的，身體也有點不靈活的感覺。

而段雲豪在下課後，並沒有再度過來，就離開教室去了。我還有問題也想問他，不過沒膽去問，更沒辦法去問，現在的我是不應該會開口說話的身分。

每堂課的老師，反應或多或少有點不同，但好像都能接受我在上課時待在教室的後面，睡覺。只要我不出聲就沒什麼關係，這是一些老師對聖文講的話，在老師一進來之時就對老師說明之後。

如果這就是以狼的身分，所度過的學校生活，那我還是不來的好。畢竟實在太無趣，除了睡覺我想不到別的事情好做，難不成去找狗玩？在那邊跟牠們在那邊跑來跑去，不過我還怕會被狗攻擊勒，這樣的我實在太沒用了。如果狼哥在的話，一定會教訓我吧，脾氣較火爆的那位。他現在應該還在那個世界活著吧，但是過了這麼久不知道他們還再不在同一個地方，住的地方隨時都會遷移吧。有空應該可以在去找牠們。還是不要好了，去的話說不定又要被牠們強迫要教我怎麼過狼的生活，之前的那幾個禮拜，就已經快不行了。還好是另外一個，對人類很有興趣的哥哥，說讓我回來好了，我才回來的。

啊，那個門，只要我想出去，只要利用可以通往別的世界的門，就不會有被關住的問題了，之前怎麼都沒想到要這麼利用特殊的能力之一。不過如果真的要，把那些門直接弄壞也不是不可以，只是會有更多問題衍生。


相信這個道理適用於任何地方。無聊的時光總是過的特別漫長，好不容易才終於到了一個階段的休息時間，也是我最愛的─午餐時間。

這時候，都會有人是負責去抬菜，相信這個制度應該沒有改變才對。不久，便有幾位男同學抬著全部人的午餐，回到班上。所有的人也都拿出餐具，走到與我同樣位在後面餐車的位置開始排隊。菜的味道很香，整個香味傳遍的整個教室，不過味道感覺濃的過頭了，讓現在的我有點噁心。比起那個，還是大塊帶血的生肉比較好。我開始想著。啊！那種咬下去後把肉撕裂的快感，還有鮮血的味道，這都是烹煮過以及加了一堆莫名的香料的料理所沒有的，光是想像就令我興奮不已。

不過回過神來後，這裡並沒有那種東西可以吃，又不可能自己去找動物來吃，憑著我那半吊子的狩獵技巧，加上這裡是文明世界裏的校園，又不是在賣場裡。不過商店、賣場的肉大部分都是冷凍過的吧，那樣子口感會差很多。啊，上次聖文拿的那塊，就是冷凍過的吧，只是已經解凍了。

那這裡現場唯一有的新鮮肉源只有...人類？

我在想什麼，不可能吃人吧。就算是真正的野生動物也不會平白無故，明目張膽的在人類的範圍內輕易攻擊人類吧，更別說是吃了。想吃某種東西的欲望很強烈，卻又吃不到不能吃的時候，真難受啊。

我在進入自我思想的裡面時，聖文他拿出了幾片鮮紅的肉出來。那該不會是從早上就帶過來，一直放在包包理直到現在才拿出來吧。他好像知道我所想的，就說

「我早上時有去借用老師的冰箱放喔。再用微波爐解凍，怎麼樣，我很聰明吧。哈哈哈。不過好像有點微波過頭了，摸起來有點溫度。」

「你真是什麼都敢做，養狼，還把牠帶來學校，甚至會去抱他，現在又用手拿肉，你是想要餵牠吃嗎？聖文。」一位旁邊的男同學講。

「是啊。」

「嗯。根據我對狼的了解，他們疑心病很重，不可能會在你面前吃你給的東西的！」他一副學問淵博的樣子講，還用手去撥弄他的眼鏡，欠打的氣息整個飄散出來了。

「可是我之前就曾經餵過啦，牠還搶去吃。何況他都肯讓我抱了，你看連像圈也都有戴。」聖文一派天真的講，用手比著我。

「怎麼可能！牠跟你是什麼關係，從小開始養的嗎？」

「不是，是我昨天在外面找到的。」他實話實說。

他難道不會想一想這樣會跟他之前所講過的話有矛盾嗎，而且一般哪會有動物，認識一天就能到這種程度的關係。

(2-2待續)
===============================================
這一小節好像有點多，不知道怎麼斷點比較好啊= =。

----------


## 洛思緹

同學們開始懷疑夏蘭跟葉聖文之間的關係了

居然不懷疑為什麼跟動物認識一天就能到這種程度的關係?

老師認識夏蘭?   該不會是.........

----------


## 小火龍

懶洋洋的好幸福啊！

聖文好像比主角還搶眼，以第一人稱的作品來看的話，這是非常好的安排唷！

嗚、嗚、嗚哇哇
嗚、嗚、嗚哇哇

----------


## 芬里尔

嗯 如火龍所所說 果然懶懶的很舒服……
出現了一位異能老師……不會是指明方向的那種吧……
聖文不會多一事不如少一事麽？那個可以不用解釋的吧……或者說這才是他的可愛之處？
果然還是芬太懶了這樣……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

(2-2接續)
===============================================
「真的嗎？這真是太不可思議了。」

「快吃吧。還是你要吃一般的飯？」

飯跟肉兩個選的話，無庸置疑，當然先吃肉在說。

而我開始吃他手上的肉之後，那個男同學以一種觀察的眼神看著我吃東西。被他這樣看著胃口都會變不好的。我就叼著肉往教室內較沒有人的地方走去，他到是很識相並沒有跟著過來，也跟著所有人一起排隊吃午餐。

這時有一個同學在教室後門叫著聖文的名子。

聖文就走過去。我往那邊看，依稀聽到他們的對話。

「等下段雲豪老師說，等你吃完午飯後，去找他一下，有事情跟你講......。」

(2-2完)

2-3
===============================================
午飯過後就是休息時間了。在所有人井然有序的整理過吃飯後的環境後，大家就都準備午休了。原本從早上每個人都圍觀的程度，到現在已經完全恢復他們原本在學校的型態，速率也是超級快。對於我的存在，就好像是從以往就一直待在這裡一樣，只有幾個經過時會稍微看我一下，有一些比較大膽的還會主動摸我。但還是有一些應該是比較怕動物的人，到是完全沒有接近我，像是那個尖叫過的女生，從一開始。這樣我反而高興，不用去太在意他們。

一些人在黑板上記下號碼跟事情後，就走出教室去了。聖文也是，應該是剛才過來找他的同學所講的那件事情吧。我有點好奇，就偷偷跟再他的後面一起去。

首先到了老師們的辦公室，聖文打開門後喊了聲〝報告！〞就走進去，還立刻把門帶上。

我看著門上貼著的一張紙上面寫「進入辦公室要有禮貌，並隨手關門」。

這樣我就進不去了，可惡。

我在門口不斷來回踱步，只想要快點進去偷聽他們在講什麼。

對了！我看了看周圍，沒有人！這樣的話應該可以使用能力才對，打開通往別的世界的門的能力。不知道在被封印了一段時間之後，會不會忘記使用時的感覺。

這是從我原本的世界過來找我的兄弟，所教我的，他們同樣也會使用，表示只要是那個世界的狼族都會使用吧，其他的生物我就清楚了，不過好像只有狼族比較特殊，變的比其他的生物還擁有更高的智慧，以及這種特殊的能力。不過牠們到是跟我講，不管是門的能力或是創造想像的能力，平時基本上是完全不會用，生活與一般的動物無異，我只覺得可惜，有這麼強的力量卻不用，只是浪費。

而既然它可以通往別的世界的任何地方，那麼只要在到達別的世界後，同時開往這個世界某處的門，就可以瞬間移動了。這是我在不久前所想到的，之前用過的時候，就成功過一次，不過並不是一個通道便直接到我想要的地方，這有點失敗。

我把爪子貼在門上，在腦子裡面想著門打開的畫面。接著便感覺牆壁變的跟水一樣的觸感，整個可以往牆壁裡面伸進去，我就開始往前走，之後我便穿過了整面牆進到了辦公室的裡面。

我看到葉聖文的臉以及段雲豪的背影，這時的我身在段雲豪辦公桌的後面，我趕緊往後退一步，退到他們看不到的地方，聽他們在講什麼。

「...大概就是這樣子，這是我的一些建議。」

「知道了。那件事情我回去之後會偷偷的做的，盡量先不讓牠發現。」聖文回答。

已經講完了嗎？這麼快，都沒聽到。

「還有另一件事，就是看他要不要上課。」

「嗯？是要讓牠變成人的樣子上課嗎？」

「牠在後面不是都覺得很無聊嗎？他的心情整個表露出來了，應該講牠的靈魂直接表現出了他的感受。」段雲豪說。

死神的能力嗎，看得出我的心情，要是連想法都看得到，那就慘了。靈魂？！那他以前在班上，總是默默的在座位上不知道在做什麼，該不會就是這樣一直觀察著別人的內心吧。偷窺狂啊！

「我倒是不知道，只是見他一直在後面睡覺。」

「你要不要叫牠出來？牠就躲在桌子後面。」

段雲豪突然講出這句話讓我嚇到，難道我一進來時他就知道了？

「啊，真的耶。夏蘭你在偷聽嗎？」他繞到桌角走到我旁邊對著我說。

「沒什麼，只是好奇。」想說不要緊就開口講話了。「你到底跟他討論什麼，郝爾得(他的英文名子)」

「到時候你就知道了。」他把頭轉向聖文，還笑了出來。「如果牠真的反抗你就用你第一次用的方法也無所謂，應該會很有趣。」

「這倒是我第一次看到老師你這樣笑。」

「那就先這樣啦，你可以先回去了。葉聖文。」他向我們兩個揮揮手說「金夏蘭，你也是。」

「快點講啦。段雲豪。」

他眼睛不正視我還往旁邊看，只是笑笑不講話。再問下去應該也問不出什麼，我知道的，我放棄。我好像很容易放棄，可我是因為確定他一定不會講才算了，但有機會還是要再問他，一定。

出了辦公室，聖文也不忘記禮節，喊〝報告完畢〞。他們談話的時間沒有很久，目前還在午休的時間內，所以沒甚麼人，就邊走回教室邊講話。

「你知道他是誰嗎？」

「不就是死神？」

「你知道難道不會驚訝？」

「這世界上還有許多想不到的種族以及世界同時存在，有甚麼好驚訝的。像我就有魔法師的血統啊。如果你還留有人類的身體的話，那你也是魔法師了啊。」

「我怎都不知道。」

「那我又怎麼會知道，哈哈哈。你沒用過一次魔法嗎？你那個手環同時也是契約物吧。我們家的人好像都會替每個人訂做一個，應該是太有錢了，所以就都是用純銀的去製作的。」

「我知道。」隨便看到那時給我的生活費，就知道大概有多有錢了。

「那你有定下契約了嗎？」

「我連我自己是魔法師都不知道，還有可能會用嗎？」

「那倒也是。回去再告訴你怎麼做吧。」

「到底你們在討論甚麼？」我問他。

「秘密。不是甚麼壞事啦。哈哈哈」他迅速的回答我。

通常要隱瞞又講不是壞事的，對你的話，不知道，或許不是壞事，對我而言一定是最壞的事。

----------


## 芬里尔

噢噢 變成一天一更了啊~
夏蘭大加油~
內心被直視了……這樣的老師真的很恐怖……
不過有個可以帶動物的學校也蠻好的這樣……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 噢噢 變成一天一更了啊~
> 夏蘭大加油~
> 內心被直視了……這樣的老師真的很恐怖……
> 不過有個可以帶動物的學校也蠻好的這樣……


一開始本來就是一天更新一次。不過最近暑假快結束了，想到處去玩，從醫學營開始到我自己又跑去台北晃，因為少了電腦以及網路而那幾天又已經完全脫離了我所想像的小說世界，感覺也很不一樣...，就沒有寫了。


內心想法


(不過從一開始到現在，我的描述方法好像開始趨於簡單，沒內涵...真糟糕。個人自己這樣覺得。)

----------


## 芬里尔

文章並不一定要文辭華麗 也許簡單幾筆也能勾勒出自己想要的世界~
千萬不要勉強自己去寫的多麽漂亮 芬的親身經驗 勉強的文章 就算華麗的言語再多 也不會有好評 因爲跟文章脫節了……
照現在這樣溫馨的家庭和校園生活 也許就是要簡單~
一點淺見罷了 還請夏蘭自己定奪~

----------


## ShadelanJenn

2-4

下午，課程只上到三點便結束了。在放學之前，我終因不耐教室內的無趣，就跑到操場去玩。說是玩，也沒甚麼能玩的，頂多就是在操場上奔跑，不斷的跑，想是該減肥了，就這樣運動也不錯。

不知何時，時操場上多了一隻狗，在風中的味道裡它告訴了我。在我跑操場時，牠只是在坐在後腿上，兩支前爪交疊著在遠處看著我，並沒有靠近。牠是在觀察我嗎？

我停了下來，同樣在原地望著牠。我和牠就這樣不斷對視著，對峙著，應該可以這麼講。這是他的領土嗎？應該不會吧。

牠與我一樣有著褐色的毛髮，牠看起來已經發育完了。牠頸上有戴著一個項圈，表示是有人養的吧。

我對狗並沒有研究，不知道他是哪種種類的狗，但是我還看的出來牠是母狗。我目前還是無法只靠味道分辨到底牠是公是母，因為在我眼裡，總覺得狗不論雄雌怎麼都長得很像，除了一些真的太明顯了，我的直覺就直接告訴我牠的性別。

就這樣持續了一段時間，終於牠先有了動作。牠小心翼翼的靠了過來，我仍不太了解牠的想法，因為牠又不會講話，但似乎沒有惡意。牠戰戰兢兢的向我靠攏，我不知道該怎麼辦，但也許是出自於本能，我注意到了牠身上散發出來的特殊氣味，牠該不會正處於發情期吧。

牠用牠那溼漉漉的鼻子在我身上嗅了嗅，這應該是表示親密吧，那我是不是應該給予回應？我搖了搖尾巴，用鼻子與牠相觸。當我發覺我對牠的動作給予回應時，我的心猛地震了一下，我怎麼會這麼做？對自己的行為感到疑惑。難不成這就是心動的感覺？不過牠可是狗啊，我是人，不可能......，不過現在是狼，難到這就是身體自然作出的行為嗎，甚至會超越意識、精神。

我悚然一驚，害怕似的趕緊跑開，總不可能真的去愛上一隻狗吧，雖然我很喜歡。她朝我叫了一聲，我沒有回頭去看，迅速地跑上階梯，往聖文的班上跑去，並不時回頭看，所幸牠沒有跟著跑過來。也許會很奇怪，對於自己所做出的反應大驚小怪，甚至害怕一隻母狗。教室的門是關著的，我就只好呆在教室外面，順便在無人的走廊平復一下自己的心情。

之後因怕再看到牠，剩下的一節課，就在教室裡度過，但心裡卻好似還念念不忘牠，滿腦子都是當時牠在我身邊的動作的畫面。

鐘聲又一次響起，這次是代表著放學的意思。所有人都收拾著書包，準備回家。在聖文收拾的時候，我就先行走到牠身旁等著他。

「我馬上就收好了。等我一下喔。」他把一本一本的書收進包包裡。

我看見早上我在他椅子旁邊的小說，他也許沒注意到，所以我就咬起來遞給他，想著回去就可以看小說了，把剛才的想法跟畫面給擠掉。他接手把小說放進包包裡面去。

收拾完畢後，就一起走出教室，離開學校往回家的方向走。

「下午你出去有做甚麼事情嗎？」走在路上時他問我。

被他一問，我馬上又想到那隻母狗的事情。

「你很高興嗎？還甩著尾巴在那邊搖。哈哈。」

我怎麼都沒注意到，我現在到底是高興還是在害怕，誰來告訴我。

「不...要...你...你管...。我沒事...沒事...」講話都不住的抖，講的很沒說服力。

「是嗎？對了，你在操場有遇見嗎？」

「誰？」

「學校管理員養的狗阿，有戴著一個黑色的項圈，你應該認得出來吧。」

項圈...學校操場...狗...，該不會就是牠吧。

「你如果覺得無聊可以去找牠啊，牠平常應該會在正門口那邊，偶爾也會在操場上見到。」

「不用了，我...對狗...沒興趣...。對了，你到底跟段雲豪，討論甚麼，事情？」我換個事情講。

「真的嗎？算了。你應該聽到了吧，如果你真的那麼無聊，那就回到學校上課吧。」

「可是，你不是講過我在法律上我算死了，這樣還能去學校嗎？」

「段雲豪老師說，要的話全部交給他去辦就行了，不用擔心。老師他看起來好像很開心，因為我鮮少見他那樣笑。你跟段雲豪到底是甚麼關係啊？」

「同班同學。」

「那他當初早就知道你的身分摟？」

「應該是吧，反而還是他跟我講的。不過也是在我被車撞以後，我看他根本就是故意的！死神！」

「噓！有人。」

我馬上閉嘴。我完全忘了，不應該在可能有人的地方跟他講話，但是根本都是他先開頭的，怎能怪我。

「對了，要不你乾脆變成人好了，其實我有帶要給你穿的衣服。就在包包裡。」他用手拍拍包包說。

有衣服怎不早拿出來，變成人的話也可以比較自由的到處晃了。

「你就去那邊巷子換一下衣服吧。」他用手指了街道旁的一條小巷子。

我用最快的速度變身後，趕緊穿上衣服，怕被別人看到。聖文則是在巷口幫我把風。

「喔，我還有事情想問你，你今天是怎麼進到辦公室的？我記得有鎖啊，段雲豪老師叫我要先鎖上門的。」

「門的能力。」簡短的講，不太想全部說明，太麻煩。

「它能到任何地方嗎？像瞬間移動一樣？」

他是用猜的還是他本來就知道了？我應該沒有在之前使用過吧。

「你怎麼會這麼想？」

「因為有一本書上面有提過。關於幻獸狼的事情，你應該就是書上所講的狼吧，一些事情都符合他所描述的。」

這是怎麼回事？還有書本有提到，這到底是怎樣。

「那本書在哪裡？是甚麼？」

「那是一本禁書，我看到的是手抄本，就一同藏在家裡的某處，被我找到的。至於為甚麼會被列為禁書，聽說是裡面寫的內容的事物，可能造成的影響很大，甚至可能有目前為止全世界都想要的力量。」

「是甚麼？」

「通往別的世界的能力。」

----------


## 芬里尔

出現啦~
作爲狼 夏蘭很胖麽……
噢噢 好萌啊~ 一只狗 會成爲準夫妻麽？（被夏蘭斷頸）

----------


## 狼舞

雷...雷到了...
被你的情節吸引了哈...
不可避免的事情終於出現了...很想知道夏蘭接下來的故事

----------


## ShadelanJenn

2-5
因為已經有了一天的體驗，我決定白天就自行到處去亂晃，當然不可能之呆在學校裡頭。中午再回去學校吃午餐，因為我現在身上可以說是身無分文，又或者只能在外面自個兒找東西吃了，除了去翻垃圾桶以外，其他就看著辦吧。下午的時間比較短，回學校也沒關係，要睡覺或運動隨我高興，這樣的生活由我個人來評斷的話，只能說是樂翻天了。而又我想起那在學校裡的母狗，也許，留在教室裡就好。

關於段雲豪的提議，還是算了吧。雖然這不是我最初的希望，接著又想好不容易有這樣的機會可以脫離學校的生活，又有誰能有幾次這樣的經歷，又不是世界末日，身體也都沒事，沒有斷手斷腳，沒有被像狗一樣的鍊子束縛。不管是怎樣的能力，不管是怎樣的事情，這都已經很不平凡了，超乎了最早以前我所期望的不平凡的生活。被封印的時間，過去的一切，我只能當作是我所想要的不平凡所必須付上的代價了吧。

世界上的我既然被認為已經死亡了，我就沒有了身為人的壓力了。那狼的身分呢？遇到的時候再去想吧，目前只要還有得吃，有自由，就都可以了。我明白這可能是很沒有意義的生活，但現在這樣就好。現在的我，可以稱得上是完全接了當下所有的一切了，看破了，我想是的！之後應該還要時時刻刻這樣告訴自己，以免自己忘記。

學校沒甚麼改變，只是變的更舊了，和幾處有翻修過的痕跡。來學校的路上也是。不過幾十年的時間可不能說短，一般人又有多少年可以活，光是我小時候到我現在，當然是被封印前，附近街道、房子的樣貌都已經有很大的改變了，啊，可是我家那邊好像還是一樣。外面一定有很多地方變了，說不定會有很多以前沒有的高樓大廈，在市區那邊。

若從家裡出發用走路的方式，大約要半個小時左右才會到市區，有公共的交通工具─巴士可以坐，不過既然沒錢，那就一律免談。而學校卻又剛好跟市區的方向是完全相反的兩邊，大概還要加上十幾分鐘的時間，四十幾分鐘才會到。如果慢慢走慢慢拖的話，到五十快一小時說不定可能喔！

自從想起自身的能力後，總會想不用白不用，多可惜的想法。若用門的能力的話，那近乎可以稱為瞬間移動的方式，將花我不到十秒的時間吧，用與不用之間，時間差好多。不過現在最好沒事別亂用比較好，就算沒有別人在場，也不代表沒有人在看。我在回家後跟聖文聊完話之後，總算有點了解，為甚麼會被封印的理由了。



「通往別的世界的能力？」

「是啊。我之前不是有講過，有一本禁書，裡面寫了很多事情，但是那只是一部分。雖然被稱為秘密，但大多數人都知道，甚至還有許多手抄本在到處流傳，像我之前看到的就是其中一捲。其實還有不知道多少本的分本，其內容都不太一樣。至於為甚麼要分成好幾本，其作者又是誰就不得而知，而留在書後面的一個謎樣的文字，有人猜想那是作者的名子。其中關於書的內容裡，唯一被提到過好幾次的，就是幻獸狼一族的記載。」

「所以？」我想我現在只要乖乖聽就好，對於完全不熟悉的我，講太多也是白講。

「其中，最讓人感興趣的就是，牠們─就是你們吧─擁有被稱為幻想之力的能力，而那個能力，與目前這世界中所有被運用、運行的力量不同，有人甚至說它是與造物主同等級的能力。」

這麼棒？那我是不是擁有跟神一樣的力量？

「當然，這些雖然同樣很吸引人，但最多人注意的還是上面提到，可以打開通往異世界的門的能力。這可是目前世界上所有人，不管是人類、魔法師甚至獸人的夢想，就算講最渴求的事物也不為過。」

「所以，你看到我穿越我打開的門進去時，你就這麼想？」

「我到沒看到，看到的其實是老師，是他跟我講的。」

又是段雲豪，他到底還知道多少秘密啊！

「可是不能這樣又確定我就是上面所講的幻獸狼啊。」

「上面一部份有講說，幻獸狼與一般動物不同，雖是狼卻有著比其他動物更高的智慧與情感，還擁有能夠變身的能力，依照他們的意識、他們的想像可以變換身形。」

幻想、想像？所以想著人或狼的樣貌時就可以變身了，但是又是誰能夠知道這些，又把它寫下來。

「你就這麼確定我能變身成狼的樣子，我就是幻獸狼？」我故意反問他。

「如果是真的，那應該講說是你變成人的樣子，但是情況好像不太一樣，因為曾曾祖父到底是用甚麼方法，可以把你跟人合而為一的我仍然不知道，因為你應該從小時候開始就一直是人的樣子吧。如果是靠著自我的意志想像變成人的樣子，除非你一出生就可以變身，這樣我所說的才可以成立。你是甚麼時候開始會變成狼的？」

「死掉後。」

「死掉？」換他出現疑問句了。

「我還沒對你講過吧。原本我一直都是普通人，生活過得超無聊的啦，我一直希望生活能夠有趣些，一直到我讀高一的某一天。我回家的路上，心不在焉，結果好像被車撞。之後我突然發現我在家裡的床上，我還以為我在作夢，但當我到了學校後才發覺不對勁。一路上都沒有人，但在教室裡我卻看到了一位平常都沒那麼早來的人，你猜我遇到了誰？」

「段雲豪。」他這次沒稱呼他為老師啊。

「你怎麼猜得到？」

「如果你死了，那死神出場很正常啊。不是嗎？哈哈哈。」

「好啦，反正我就見到他了。他還說『我等你很久了呢？』。在學校第一次見到他時，他走到後面就對我說這一句話，我才會想到會是他。」

「恩......。」

難得換成我跟他講這麼多話，原來有事情可以講可以講的這麼開心，他會滔滔不絕我想我可以體會了，哈。

「後來他好像要帶我去甚麼地方，接著我便不太記得後面的事情了。只是再次醒來後，發覺我在醫院裡。全身疼痛不已，那段時間好慘啊，超不想去回想。聽護士講說，我曾有短短的一段時間，在手術時心臟曾停過一段時間，只是後來搶救後又活了過來。在那痛苦的時候，想說乾脆掛點比較好，就不用難過那麼久了。後來出院了，回到學校後有一段時間，曾像跟你來學校的今天一樣，最初被眾人給包圍。漸漸的對一些事情的感覺有點改變，說不上來是怎樣，但就是不太一樣。總之在一段時間之後，不知何時突然變成狼，第一次的時候，有點嚇到，但是很有趣。」

我試著簡短的講，這樣應該夠短了吧，不必要的都沒講，哈哈。

見他聽的很專心，我很驚訝，因為我講的時候，都沒有那麼認真的講，只是用輕鬆的語氣帶過，他則是像要把我所講的事情都聽到一字不漏一樣。

「反正，可以確定。你應該是幻獸狼沒錯。」他堅定的說，眼神又閃爍著某種光輝。那眼眸中閃耀的代表甚麼意思，我只希望不是我所預想的那樣。


總之。我想在經過那些對話後，為甚麼他─那個老頭─說那個時候，必須這麼作，也許是他已經發現了我可能就是所謂的幻獸狼吧。如果全世界的眾人都想要，那不難想像他們有可能會做出甚麼事情。但這樣子，難道現在就沒事了嗎？也許還是有被發現的可能，那到時候怎麼辦？

〝逃跑〞。

但是到後來，繼續討論的結果是......。


「那來做個測試吧。你試著想像有一把鑰匙。」

「為甚麼？」

「哎呀！照做就是了啦。」

是要測試能否創造出某種東西嗎？

我照著他講的，隨便想了一種我所知道的鑰匙的形狀。慢慢的，接著

「夏蘭！」

「幹麻？我還在想啊。」

「鑰匙！」

「我知道啊，你不是要我想像一把鑰匙。」

「你手上！」

我往手上看去，一個與我所想的鑰匙一模一樣的物體，出現在我掌心。喔屋！幻獸狼這真是太神奇了。

「接著，你想像一個是這把鑰匙專用的鎖，快點！」他語調提高了不少。

可是我又不知道，鎖的結構，鑰匙也是隨便亂想的，難道只要想著是它專用的就可以了嗎？這已經超越想像了吧。

同樣地，又出現了一個鎖在我手上，而他把鑰匙插進去轉開時，鎖竟然就開了！

「你聽過紗納嗎？」

「甚麼東西？」

「在一個故事裡面一把可以放出火焰的刀，快點想像一把可以變出火焰的刀！」

太誇張了吧，這種超現實的東西。但我還是照做了，我腦袋裡拼命的想。我好像在想像東西時都會閉起眼睛，這次我想看看到底是怎樣子出現的，就張著眼睛想。

原本手上空無一物，就在我不斷重複想著〝可以放出火焰的刀〞之後，手上出現了一條淡淡的顏色的物體，之後逐漸變不透明，整個的樣子越來越清楚，最終出現了一把樣貌平凡的小刀，也許是沒有認真想刀的樣子吧，看起來有點醜。我向前比，發現居然有點彎。

那，可以放出火燄，要怎樣讓這把莫名奇妙的刀子放出火...，就在我想到這裡時，刀身像是火焰槍一樣，爆出一陣火燄。我的頭髮差點被燒到，我整個人尚驚魂未定，他就把刀子搶過去。

「要怎麼放出火...」他話未畢，就跟我想的時候一樣，冒出了火燄，還好他沒有把刀子對準我或旁邊而是上方，不然差點就被噴到，家中的家具也得以倖免，天花板高度夠，所以沒事。

「太讚了，哈哈哈，你的能力真強。不過以後還是小心點為妙。」前面還笑的很大，後面突然換個嚴肅的語氣講，超沒說服力，我看他自己明明就很樂。

而變出來的東西怎麼辦，不可能就放在這裡吧。而有一天我做夢時，我想到一部卡通，多啦A夢，奇怪？我有看過嗎？腦中怎麼會閃過這種東西。牠好像有一個神奇的口袋，可以把東西都放進去四次元。還好這次沒有出現奇怪的感覺，之前好像都會夢到奇怪的場景，好像還會不舒服？我醒來後，就拿著那把刀，想讓它暫時消失不見，他就像被分解了一樣，變成一道光消失了。我再度想著那把亂想的刀子時，他又出現了，這次速度很快，光線瞬間就聚集起來，整個就變成那把小刀。

超酷！我就像是戰士一樣，可以召喚武器，不用時就讓他消失。

=====================幕後花絮=====================
夏蘭 : 導演！故事會不會太奇怪了？怎麼會要我講出去玩，之後又跳回昨天講的話，批哩啪啦講一大堆！！還有，如果現在想像會出現東西，為甚麼以前我胡思亂想也不會有用！

導演 : 因為你不認為你有這個能力，只要相信......。

聖文 : 不要破壞我的形象！我怎麼可能會那樣的口氣講話！快停止！

導演 : 只要我喜歡，有甚麼不可以！

段雲豪 : (在旁邊偷笑)......

夏蘭 : 你在笑什麼，段雲豪！

段雲豪 : 沒甚麼，只是覺得很好笑。 (哈哈哈哈哈...)

出現在夢中的影子導演 : ...... (沉默)

----------


## 芬里尔

呃呃 凄……凄い 靠想象的……那不是想要什麽就有什麽了麽……
凄い…… 感覺像折紙戰士 只不過連折紙也不需要了……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

TO 芬里爾
如果真的有那種只要想像，就能夠創造出任何東西的能力 (如果真的出現死亡筆記本...)
又被我給得到的話 我一定會惡作劇吧！ XD
稿的天翻地覆。

我第一個想要的是百寶袋 (不過好像也不需要了 還有可能被偷)
第二個 時光機 
第三個我要 ... 很多錢...
第N個... 各式各樣的寶貝、 威力強大的武器、特殊能力的道具、長生不老藥、魔杖、長大後的哈莉菠特(搞啥...).......還要還要... 

啊！對了！最重要的， 把 Fantastic World 給實現化... 重點是裡面的魔法師跟獸人...
人類的話這個世界已經有了...

----------


## 芬里尔

哈哈 很好很好~ 真的很好（遭滅）
話說 芬第一個想要的是不動手就能寫文……（懶）
第二個是 不動手就能繪圖……（懶到一定極限）
第三個是 把芬也撞死吧 芬也要變狼（炸）
說到這裏 芬打算把自己寫的 小白文也放出來（純廣告）（遭滅）
哈哈 歡迎夏蘭支持（炸）

----------


## ShadelanJenn

明天明明有考試(話說 自從國中以來好像每天都有一定會有考試，或多或少。)
我還花那麼多時間寫...自尋死路啊我！ 冏
寫完2-5後 繼續寫明天要發的部份...眼見2-6已經快要寫完了...(OMG)

TO 芬里爾



> 哈哈 很好很好~ 真的很好（遭滅）
> 話說 芬第一個想要的是不動手就能寫文……（懶）
> 第二個是 不動手就能繪圖……（懶到一定極限）
> 第三個是 把芬也撞死吧 芬也要變狼（炸）
> 說到這裏 芬打算把自己寫的 小白文也放出來（純廣告）（遭滅）
> 哈哈 歡迎夏蘭支持（炸）


夏蘭 : 多啦A夢先生 你在嗎？
不好意思 雷歐桑 能不能請你叫一下多啦A夢

(一分鐘後 多啦A夢從一方走來)

能不能請你給我一隻電腦鉛筆 芬里爾想要自動寫文又會畫圖的筆
另外月光燈也借用一下 (送我好了 XD) 他也想要變成狼 

多啦A夢 : 你不是會幻想 夏蘭 幹麻還要跟我借道具
夏蘭 : 因為那個段雲豪跑來掃我的興 我現在不能使用能力了
多啦A夢 : 喔，不要給我像大雄一樣拿去惡作劇啊！

夏蘭心想 : 要惡作劇還有誰能管我？要不是有被威脅，我改天就先把你打爛...再拿光你的道具，你還能管我？

(旁白在旁邊念著夏藍的心聲 而同樣在演戲的多啦A夢 則是雙腳不停的顫抖)

導演 : 卡！夏藍！不要想一些不該想的事情。給我專心想我寫的腳本！

==========2-6預告================================
在知道了，除了可以打開門之外，竟然還可以沒有任何條件，隨意的創造任何東西的能力之後，我忽然覺得很開心，那這樣不是連黃金，珠寶

都能創造出來了，也能不廢吹灰之力變成億萬富翁。

當我這麼想時，意外的訪客降臨了，家門口外傳來敲門聲。

聖文起身去應門，接著把門開著讓那敲門的人近來。

進來的不是別人，卻是段雲豪這號人物。......

===============================================
來發個預告好了 XD

----------


## 狼舞

這樣的能力,使用起來應該會有一些條件來限制吧...估計限制會在接下來出現?不然就太神拉......(話說如果能神一樣,我們大家都不會介意的哈...逃...

----------


## ShadelanJenn

2-6

===============================================
在知道了，除了可以打開門之外，竟然還可以沒有任何條件，隨意的創造任何東西的能力之後，我忽然覺得很開心，那這樣不是連黃金，珠寶都能創造出來了，也能不廢吹灰之力變成億萬富翁。

當我這麼想時，意外的訪客降臨了，家門口外傳來敲門聲。

聖文起身去應門，接著把門開著讓那敲門的人近來。

進來的不是別人，卻是段雲豪這號人物。

「打擾了」他打聲招呼後就進來了，往我的方向走來「夏蘭。」

「幹麻？」

「因為我想時機到了，我有事情要跟你講，以及有一個東西要給聖文。」他走過來後，就往沙發坐下去。

「甚麼事情？」我說。

「有東西要給我？」聖文說。

「我先講要給聖文的東西好了。聖文，能不能找個地方說話。」

「喔，可以啊。」

聖文便領著雲豪往房間走去。段雲豪起身前還對我說

「不要想要來偷聽，我會發現的。」

「又不是每次...好啦！」我在看到他的表情後忙補上一句。

段雲豪又怎會沒事剛好在這種時候出現，難道他連在這個家裡的舉動都能發現？有沒有搞錯啊！

我很好奇他們到底在講什麼，不過還是乖乖的坐在客廳等待。他們講了不到五分鐘後就出來了。

「夏蘭，我相信你已經發現，而且會用你的族類最主要，也是最強大的力量了。但是我要告訴你，不要輕易使用，這是我衷心的建議。除非你還想再經歷一次被封印的過程。」

「搞甚麼？那次，是你做的？是你把我封印的！？」聽到那句話，我心中似乎出現了一點變化，但我刻意的不太去注意。

「不是！這是哈納要我轉達給你的，也就是你的伯父。」

「為甚麼你什麼都知道，卻都完全不說？」我有點壓抑不住那心情的變化。

「因為時刻還沒到，像現在，因為有必要，我才會過來跟你講。」他平靜的說「你伯父也知道我的存在，就拜託我在之後要像你轉達，因為幻獸狼一族，雖擁有很強大的力量，牠們卻不會隨意使用，相信你哥哥也有跟你講過。但是你不一樣，你人性的部份，卻有可能隨意的使用那股力量。」

「那當初為什麼又會讓我跟那個人類合而為一，就是現在我所以為的我。為什麼？你說啊。」

「那倒是因為他認為這麼做，可以救回曾經頻死的你，或者該講說是他的姪子，人類部分的你。以及另一個意志的希望，若要達成的話這是必須的過程。」

「另一個意志？甚麼必須的過程？」

「這部分不是現在應該講的事情。我要講的是，若你隨意的使用那股力量，那麼就一定會嚴重的影響這個世界的秩序。因此，該是時候發揮你手上所戴的手環的功能了。聖文。」

聖文走上前來，舉起他手上的手環。

「因為，哈納已經離開了，所以接著便要讓聖文，成為你的管理者。他必須監督你的能力與行為，不致讓你隨意行事。因此...」

兩個銀手環開始發出光芒，閃耀了幾秒鐘之後，那光漸漸又黯淡了下來。

就這樣？甚麼事情都沒發生嘛。

「根本甚麼都沒有啊。而且我根本沒同意要讓他來做我的什麼管理者。」

「不，已經完成了沒錯。相信到時候一定會有用處的，只是不希望會有真的用上的一天。」

「到時候如果真的要的話，就只要照你剛才說的做嗎？」聖文問段雲豪。

「恩。但除了那部份之外，你也可以限制他能力的使用，只要你還在他的身邊。」

我馬上就想再試試看，看是不是真的會有什麼事情發生。我想著剛才無聊所創造的小刀，他一樣被召喚出來了，也沒有特別的事情發生。

「根本就沒用嘛。」我說

「因為這是在可容許的範圍內。」段雲豪說。

如果召喚是在可容許的範圍內的話，那創造、門跟變身的部份呢？

我依序先開始想著一個新的東西。隨便甚麼都好，一個硬幣好了。

我想著硬幣的樣子，心裡想著硬幣出現的畫面時，頭有種莫名的暈眩感，但又跟頭暈不太像。有種說不出的厭惡感，我的身體有點不聽使喚的感覺。沒有原因的，我站起來走走，那感覺才漸漸消除。

「知道了嗎？但其實你要繼續使用那股力量一樣是可以的，只是會很難過。因此才會需要聖文再必要時使用另一個功能，我就先不告訴你了。不過你還是能夠自由變回狼的樣子以及人的樣貌，以及召喚已有的東西，因為其實那個是身為人類的你，魔法師天生具備的能力。詳細的情形你問聖文應該會比較清楚。還有，這把刀子就算了，但也不要隨便拿出來使用，因為還是有危險性在。」

這樣不就沒趣了，才剛知道沒多久，馬上就被要求禁止使用。連目前唯一一個好玩的道具都被限定，我看你才是真正的管理者吧，段雲豪！

「那今晚我就先離開了，雖然今天來的時間沒有很長，講的也很少，但我還是希望你能自重。就算你真的要使用你的能力，現在也還不是時候。謝謝你，聖文。再見，夏蘭。」

他起身往門的方向走去，聖文則送段雲豪到門口，看著他離開。

「再見，段雲豪老師。」聖文揮著手跟老師道再見。

也對，如果依照我的個性，我應該會開始毫不節制的亂用，我還是沒辦法像牠們一樣，平時完全不用。但是連門都被禁止，為什麼？到時候我有機會一定要再試試看，說不定會有漏洞，而且他說是聖文在身邊時才會有限制的作用，那我可要找機會遠離他，這也就是為什麼白天我會想要到處去玩的原因之一，中午再回去學校找他就行了。

感覺這個世界，從不太一樣的平凡生活─只會變身的狼，迅速地進入了奇幻無比的境界─誇張到足以創造任何東西，卻又在轉瞬間恢復成原來的樣子。這對我無異又是一次的打擊，雖然不足以上我灰心喪志，難過到想死的程度。我如果真的如我自己所知道的，大概不久之後就會厭煩這種無聊的生活。


最後終於回到現在。我走在前往市區的路上，在我跟聖文一起到學校後，我就獨自離開前往我想去的地方。聖文還問我要去哪裡，我只是裝傻，像條真正的狗一樣搖著尾巴，以輕快的小跑步離開教室，往我的目的地出發！




==================幕後花絮========================
聖文便領著雲豪往房間走去。

段雲豪 : 大概要講多久比較正常？

聖文 : 隨便啦，不過腳本也寫的太隨便了吧，「自己看著辦」是甚麼意思。

雲豪 : 那來聊關於夏蘭的事情吧。

聖文 : 我不知道講甚麼比較好耶，只是接下去的故事我看了有點傻眼。

雲豪 : 沒辦法啊，誰叫說導演是(嚴禁事項)。被限定了，講不出來。

聖文 : 當然，如果講了他是(嚴禁事項)，...，後面的故事也就曝光了。

雲豪 : 等下呢，先給你這個，他等下一定會禁不住想再用一次能力，你就看他專心時，這個針就給牠打下去，牠就會頭暈了，放心，上面塗有麻藥，牠不會感覺到你扎牠的。

聖文 : 好......。

過了 "約" 五分鐘後......

----------


## 小火龍

2-6的排版出現問題了，一直斷行唷。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

沒想到被回覆的內容是被提醒排版問題...
因為都是用筆記本打的，我都有按自動換行，不過以前怎麼好像沒有事情？

哀...(小說頻道發現了 有改 我還以為狼論也沒是怎想到...)

----------


## 小火龍

> 沒想到被回覆的內容是被提醒排版問題...
> 因為都是用筆記本打的，我都有按自動換行，不過以前怎麼好像沒有事情？
> 
> 哀...(小說頻道發現了 有改 我還以為狼論也沒是怎想到...)


嘿嘿，夏蘭在說頻也開專區啦，說頻的系統很好用吧，那是N個小說網站中，火龍最甲意的系統，管理很簡單，閱覽也很方便。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

2-7
===============================================
一個禮拜，迅速的過去，週末眼看即將到了，就是明天。

以往的話，總是很期待著週末的到來，因為可以睡很晚，之後出去到處晃，不過好像現在我已經是這樣了。但是那期待的心情是不會變的，聖文還對我說，週末要帶我去一個地方，我問他，可是不願告訴我，說是秘密。今天晚上，我甚至連晚餐都沒吃，就直接去睡覺，期盼著明天的到來。

而一個禮拜之間，那個夢還是不斷的繼續，從最初的一次開始，至今，除了神秘的多啦A夢之外，從沒有停過。通常醒來後，過一段時間就會忘記了，但是它出現的頻率已經高到讓我印象深刻，那種感覺也是。內容卻一直沒有什麼進展，一直都是停留在一個人影的階段，他好像一直想要對我表達什麼，可是我卻完全聽不見他想要說的，只有強烈卻又不明確的想法是我所能感受到的。我有嚐試過呼喚他，但仍沒有絲毫改變。段雲豪說的一個人的意志，也許就是指他吧，夢中出現的人影。他到底和我是什麼關係？我所發生的一切又是他成就的嗎？

我想到後，當然有考慮要跟聖文講，段雲豪就算了吧，他應該早就知道一切了，但是不願意告訴我，只是講時間還沒到。我跟他講之後，他馬上跟我說「那麼等到暑假的時候，正好我也畢業了，就先回去一次吧。也許可以去找目前世界上被譽為有先知能力的魔法師，見他的方法我想過了，只是可能還是要先準備一段時間，那段時間你就順便去見識看看你未曾看過的世界吧。」

聽到這麼講，我當然很高興，我對於我所不知道的事情，都會有想要完全了解的欲望，只要我想到。但是主要還是因為我總是把想法跟問題埋在心裡，以往總是這樣。



●
如我所想，現在是作夢吧。

我通常都不會去意識到哪個是作夢，哪個是現實，但現在我都能發現，表示已經深刻在我心裡了吧。

我嘗試想要在什麼都沒有的白色世界裡找尋那人影。

找尋了許久，但這次他沒有出現。

這是一個階段嗎？

我不自覺抓住了自己的胸口，疼痛好像已經成了一種習慣。

想要。我想要知道你到底是誰。

最好不要有期待，因為往往出現的是失望。

我等待，因為仍空無一物，只有疼痛的感覺陪著我。

不知道這是不是，從我的腦裡浮現文字，如同我的想像，我的靈感，最後成為我的想法。

我所擁有的。

我所賦予你們的。

為了能夠見......

●

一陣強烈的搖動，晃醒了我，在我還清楚記得當時我所想的時候。

我一陣惱怒，在這種時刻，偏偏會發生這種事情中斷我，我說不定差點就能夠更了解這一切的原因。

但是以後還有機會吧，我告訴自己，反正每天都會做夢。這不是他的錯，因為他不知道。

我在這樣一段短短的自我對話後，心情好多了。雖然是我自己對自己講，但是總會認為有人願意聽我說，也願意對我講我的問題何在。

「早安。」我看著剛叫醒我聖文，對他講。但話語裡好像還是聽起來有點在生氣？

「不早摟。今天沒有上學，你竟然睡到了九點鐘！會不會睡太多了啊。等下要帶你去的地方可能會遲到，快點準備吧。看你是要洗澡還是怎樣。」講完就往房門外走去，出去後又講了一聲「我有幫你準備早餐，不過這次不是肉喔！」

我照他講的，拿了衣服後，走進浴室裡才從狼便成人。我現在睡覺都習慣變成狼躺在地上，雖然很硬，但是還是很舒服。我迅速的洗了個澡，這次動作又特別快，只花了兩分多鐘。好像會洗不乾淨啊。

我走到客廳，看到桌上擺的早餐。火腿三明治，跟一杯牛奶。這是買的吧，想不太可能是聖文親手做的。我拿起來同樣地只花了不到三分鐘，狼吞虎嚥的吃完，只因著我對於他所說的秘密的期待。

「準備好了就出門吧，不過這次你要變成狼的樣子才行喔。」

「為什麼？」

「就別問了，還有衣服的話，你等下可以給我，我放在包包裡面。」

我仍照著他所說的做。之後便出門去，他到底會帶我去哪裡呢。

我們往市區的方向走去，沿途我看著四處周圍的建築，看哪一個是我們要去的。走了幾十分鐘都還沒走到，我有點想問他到底是要去哪哩，我側頭去看他，他好像一直在注意時間，不停的看著手錶，會有時間限制嗎？是有預約的嗎？

之後又過了好幾條街道，我還在往前走，因為這附近沒有看到我認為可能的地方。但聖文叫住我了。

「恩，時間還有一點，也剛好到了。」

「到底要去哪裡啊，這附近我沒看到什麼特別的店或建築啊。」我仍在觀望尋找可能的地方。

「就是這裡。」

他舉起一根手指往天上比，我往上看，沒看到什麼東西。那就是他身後的房子嗎？我看過去，發現是一家醫院。而且還不是人看的，是獸醫院！

我停頓了一下，才講

「你是在開玩笑嗎？聖文。這裡是動物醫院耶。」

他的臉告訴我不是在開玩笑，還有他早上要求我要變成狼的樣子，一切我都想明白了。

「進去吧。」他掛著一副他一貫的笑容講。

我即刻轉身就想跑。正當我調頭想回去時，被他一把抱住，強制的抱進醫院裡。我對醫院完全沒有好印象啊！不是開刀，就是打針，個個都是超痛的事情啊！

(2-7待續)
===============================================

對於主線幾乎沒什麼進展，這問題好像有點急迫啊。
我想說結束了第二章後，再開始吧。順便調整一下寫的內容跟心情，希望能寫的更好...。當然...前面寫的內容已經寫了...看起來劇情有點搞笑還是可以講惡搞的感覺啊，只能想辦法後面寫好一點。

就先讓我高興一下吧，醫院...(應該是好怕...)

----------


## 芬里尔

死神級禁制……
不過不限制的話 社會秩序就完全亂了
話說 一開始覺得聖文很萌…… 現在……
好邪惡好邪惡 聖文好邪惡~（遭滅）
難道這就是傳說中的腹黑？（光速被夏斷頸）
應該是打狂犬疫苗？

----------


## 狼舞

這樣的限制啊...我要是聖文,我就會睜一只眼閉一只眼,讓夏蘭把世界搞得一團糟好拉~~~(唯恐天下不亂的家夥!逃~

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 這樣的限制啊...我要是聖文,我就會睜一只眼閉一只眼,讓夏蘭把世界搞得一團糟好拉~~~(唯恐天下不亂的家夥!逃~


有興趣的話可以看 境界時空-門 (新的 不過也還沒寫多少..)
如果不嫌棄我寫的

裡面的時間點比較後面(主要開始之後)
不過那個換成第三人稱 想要改變..只有不斷的改變才能進步(沒什麼.."我"想)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

(2-7接續)
===============================================
我不斷的掙扎，想要遠離我所害怕的事情。但是他也死都不放手，雙臂抓的緊緊的，他的腳步仍在前行，一步一步的把我帶往他所設計好的陷阱。

「醫生，就是牠。很抱歉今天有點遲到了，因為我得要把牠哄出來。」

他進到診察室後，對坐在桌子後邊椅子上穿白色衣服的醫生解釋。

「並沒有，你來的剛剛好，並沒有遲到。」

「不過牠到了醫院門口後一直掙扎，牠好像知道了要做什麼了似的。」

「也許是這裡的味道有點特殊吧。總之，先把牠抱到隔壁的手術室吧。」醫生起身來，指示聖文跟著醫生走。

我仍然不放棄，用盡最大的力量，不斷的亂動，並配上最悽厲的哀嗥，只希望還能夠在最後一刻能夠掙脫。

聖文把我抱到一個桌上，那桌子冰冷的感覺從肚子傳過來，但也無法冷靜我的情緒。

「有沒有辦法能夠讓牠不要亂動？醫生。」他臉上出現了少有的不耐煩的表情。

「要不要先打一針鎮靜劑，應該會讓他安靜一點，雖然不是很建議，不過這樣等下也會比較容易進行。」

「好。」

我沒有同意啊！不要隨便自作主張，你不是我的主人！你不是我的主人！你不是我的主人！......。

醫生走到旁邊的位子，從櫃子上拿了一瓶藥下來，用針筒抽起來後往我這裡走過來。他手上拿著針筒，還押一下把空氣擠出來，但也看到那白色的透明液體噴灑出來了一些。

在觀看時，同時也因為掙扎的有點累了，就稍微停下來。但看到醫生接近，我馬上繼續反抗。

我想起我小時候，要打疫苗時，那天我總是會裝病在家不去學校。結果一次也沒打過，至少我有印象時一次也沒有。還有一次在醫院要抽血時，醫生要我躺在旁邊的床上，直到他都替我手綁好帶子後，我大聲哭著說不要，拼命的掙扎，之後還跑下床，從門診室裡逃走，在醫院裏到處跑。但還是被護士強迫性的抓回去，在哭鬧中抽完了血。也許是鬧的太厲害，腎上腺分泌，加上注意力分散了，整個過程都感覺不到痛。

看到醫生的手向我接近，我就想要去咬他。醫生見狀，急忙收手，而按住我的聖文，以及在旁的護士都過來壓住我的身體和嘴巴。這下真如囚犯一樣，身體絲毫動彈不得。醫生在確定我被壓住後，才又走過來，替我打了一針。

過了一段時間，我頭感到暈眩，全身肌肉除了因為被壓住不能動之外，有種無力的感覺。心情逐漸沉澱了下來，總有一股奇怪的感覺在影響著我的想法。最後，我不耐那種莫名奇妙*的感受，不知不覺中陷入了昏迷。

●
我又在作夢了嗎？

剛才發生了什麼事情？為什麼現在會到這裡。

那在我腦裡的聲音又出現了。

我所擁有的。

我所賦予你們的。

為了能夠見到你，只...著的...自...慾望...現...在...可能。

那聲音在講到了之前所沒有想到過的地方，忽然地開始斷斷續續的。

等下...要注意...現在...牠...夢...所以...。

這是什麼意思？

牠還好嗎？...為什麼會出現...現象。

牠是誰？

鎮靜...可能就...出現這種現象。是正常的情況。

對了！我在醫院！他們......。

●
我眼前的畫面，回到了醫院的手術室裏。我想要動，但是卻覺得很無力，全身都在不自主的顫抖著。好難過。

「牠現在這樣算醒了嗎？剛才還不斷的低聲嚎叫，這是怎麼回事？」聖文有點擔心的問著醫生。

「牠應該是比較清醒了。不過鎮靜劑以及麻醉葯的副作用可能還會持續一段時間。」醫生向聖文解釋。

「是嗎？還好。那我抱著牠回去好了。牠這樣走的了嗎？」

「不知道，你們要不要在醫院待一段時間，看牠會不會好一點，不過要正常行走，可能沒那麼快。不過現在醫院也沒什麼人，所以不用擔心。不然的話，這附近就有公車站牌，你們是怎麼來的？」

「我們是走來的，不過回去的話也許可以搭公車回去。」

「如果要走的話，小心一點喔。以及注意一下傷口，最好不要去碰水。」

「好的。謝謝。

到底，過了多久，他們又對我做了什麼？

聖文把我抱起來，走出醫院，到了路的另一邊的站牌等著回去的公車。

「把我...放下來...。」我無力的講。

「既然你連講話都快講不出來了，那我繼續抱著也沒關係啊。而且是我帶你來的。」

「既然你...幹麻還要騙我...帶我來...。」

等了一段時間後，我感覺到我背上右邊近似於肩膀的地方，有點疼痛，這就是他所說的傷口所在嗎？到底他們是做什麼？若回去的話，我想要問聖文。

這時公車也來了，一切都很剛好。疼痛與車子，都在這時候來。

===============================================
*莫名奇妙。
無法形容其間的奧妙，或做現在的用法為指事情稀奇古怪，說不出個道理來。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-1
===============================================
每天一貫的模式，同樣的一切。時間總是過去的很快，在不注意的時候，就快要到了六月，聖文就要畢業了。而如果是其他年級的話還要上到七月吧。而關於我的封印被解除到現在，大概已經過了四個月了。但是是哪一天，我已經忘記了。


另外他在之前曾經告訴過我，等到暑假的時候，就要回去看看。我再度期待，他所說的回去是指說哪裡，但是我也同時抱持著一定的警戒心，避免又被他欺騙。事不過三，從最初的一次，醫院的一次，已經被騙過兩次了，我可不願意再來個第三次。


「怎麼了嗎？」葉聖文在旁邊問我。

「沒什麼，做了個夢。不過這次不是那個白色的場景，難得出現一次別的。」

「動物也會做夢的嗎？不過你好像又不能算是一般的動物。那，你做了什麼樣的夢呢？」

「不是記得很清楚......。我好像夢見了一個人，不，我好像就是那個人吧。那裡的世界，與這裡不一樣，但是我卻好像很熟悉似的。」

「是嗎？另一個世界啊，說不定真的存在喔。只是平常沒辦法相通霸了。」他用很確定的口吻講。

「在那裡的時候，我完全不覺得我在作夢，我就跟以前一樣，白天去上學，下午就回到家裡。不過還是很混啦。」我的心情在回想那個夢時挾帶著一些悲傷。「我在那裡的時候，好像反而在幻想這裡的事情呢，你知道嗎。」

這應該又是一個新的進展，原本都只是霧濛濛的場景，以及一個白色的人影，加上一些片斷的句子，根本就搞不清楚到底想要表達什麼，也無法溝通。但是這次我卻做了一個不一樣的夢，我還差點真的以為我就是夢裡的那個人。不過應該不可能吧。

「你應該可以吧，如果你想要，就去見他吧。用你的力量，去你所夢見的世界，另一個境界。」他又笑著對我說。

「才說呢，有你在不是就不能使用能力，你根本的故意說給我聽的。」我反駁說。

「你在那之後，有開啟過門嗎？段雲豪老師他講說不能用的，不就是創造嗎？而且那只是會很難過，又不是不能用。再說，『就算你真的要使用你的能力，現在也還不是時候。』這句話的言下之意，不就表示你一定有必需要使用它的時候？」

「沒想到你居然會想到這裡，真讓我大開眼界。我到沒有試過，因為那感覺真的很不舒服，要不然你也體驗看看啊！不要只有說的。」

在這部份的問題結束後，聖文又突然問我

「你覺得當狼的感覺怎樣？」

「你問我我又怎麼會知道，況且應該不能講是當狼，而是本來就是狼，但是卻擁有著人類的記憶。我有過一段時間還滿苦惱的說，想著這樣的自己到底還存不存在。我知道那個時候的我就已經離開這個世界了，但是留下來的我卻仍然有著他的記憶，而不是真正原本的我。這樣子又能怎樣。許多時候，還會有股莫名的衝動，總想要做點什麼，卻不清楚要幹麻。」

「是喔？那你有沒有想過，之後要做什麼嗎？」

「還真虧你問的出來，好不容易才完全忘記那個時候的感覺，你卻又提出來。而且把我的封印解除的不就是你！而且就人類的我來看，輩分還比你大。叫你臭小子應該不惟過吧。」

「反正都已經做了，在去計較也沒什麼幫助啊。而且能自由變身成狼跟人那樣也不錯啊，但是記得變身之後要穿衣服啊，哈哈哈！」他伸出手來摸我的頭。

雖然很不想接受，但是我還滿喜歡被人摸頭的感覺，真的很舒服。不過如果是以人的樣貌給他這樣摸的話，一定會很不好意思。啊，滿方便的，我想。

「對了，等到我畢業之後的暑假，就去一個地方吧。」

「哪裡？不要又是給我搞去醫院或是去哪裡之類的地方」

「在官方的地圖上所隱藏的另一個國度，跟現在這裡不一樣，他們不是藉著科技的力量，而是有著魔法的國家，據說那邊獸人也有獨立出一個國家喔。如果以你的身分過去應該會很有趣。」

「有這樣的國家嗎?」聽到時不免有些許的驚訝。但是馬上就鎮定下來，畢竟遇過的怪事還不少。以前我學校裡的同學，居然就有死神、惡魔甚至也有魔法師的存在。不過當時我倒是並不知道還有另一個國家存在。

「因為魔法以及其他的非人生物的存在，若被一般的人類知道，一定會有很多問題吧。可想而知瞜。」

「那你又怎麼會知道？」

「我？因為我們家族(包括你摟~)也有魔法師的血統啊，之前也都提過啊，你的記性真差耶。還想說為什麼你不會用魔法，原來你連自己身世都不知道啊，還是忘記了？哈哈哈。反正知道有魔法國度事情的人類，只有在政府組織裡面的高層吧。而曾曾祖父(也就是你伯父-口-)他則是魔法外交官吧。」

「......」啞口無言。

「那就先這樣決定吧，距離暑假還有一段時間，你就跟平常一樣和我去學校吧。大家好像也都很喜歡你。不過你看起來真的跟狗很像耶，脾氣個性都完全不像狼。哈哈哈。乖狗狗。」

由得他去說吧，我不想管了。只要能夠繼續下去，並且如果能知道那個人究竟是誰的話就好。 


我順便提一件事情，就在我們即將離開前的一個月，那在學校裏的母狗，我終於知道牠的名子了，不過真的像極了是寵物的名子─拉拉─生下了幾隻小狗。樣貌一開始還看不出來，看起來覺得只是一堆肉球。但是後來，漸漸變得跟牠媽媽越來越像，應該幾乎都是遺傳自媽媽的樣子。

但是相信我，牠們絕對不是我生的，就算我對牠的恐懼漸漸消失，有時候會跟牠處在一起，但也不代表我會願意......。

既然我跟牠沒什麼關係，在那之後，我也不可能靠得太近。牠好像都不准其他人接近，連管理員好像也愛莫能助，我也只是遠遠的看著牠在照顧牠的小狗仔們，卻也從未見過牠們真正的父親是誰。



===================幕後花絮=======================
夏蘭 : 我確定牠們絕對不是我的小孩。

聖文 : 你何必如此堅持的說不是，沒有人會怪你啊。明明在那幾隻當中，就有一隻很像狼，說不定比你還像呢。

夏蘭 : 這種事情怎可亂說，我看是有人故意去哪裡隨便抱來的，為了要陷害我！

雲豪 : (哈哈哈)

聖文 : 這附近又有哪裡有狼可以抓，動物園也沒有小狼啊。你就不要硬「ㄍㄧㄥ」了啦。

夏蘭 : (啞口無言)

----------


## 芬里尔

囧 作業突然多了……
很好 聖文越來越腹黑了~（炸）
現在有時一天兩更？唔 加油……（寫完作文而詞窮）

----------


## 狼舞

> ===================幕後花絮=======================
> 夏蘭 : 我確定牠們絕對不是我的小孩。
> 
> 聖文 : 你何必如此堅持的說不是，沒有人會怪你啊。明明在那幾隻當中，就有一隻很像狼，說不定比你還像呢。
> 
> 夏蘭 : 這種事情怎可亂說，我看是有人故意去哪裡隨便抱來的，為了要陷害我！
> 
> 雲豪 : (哈哈哈)
> 
> ...


啞口無言...

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 囧 作業突然多了……
> 很好 聖文越來越腹黑了~（炸）
> 現在有時一天兩更？唔 加油……（寫完作文而詞窮）


阿拉?聖文 越來越腹黑了
這是什麼意思呢? 

XD

芬里爾的作業變多了啊..加油.. 
作業是指作文嗎~ 我們最近倒是要寫跨校網路讀書心得寫作比賽
一篇要給老師 一篇要上傳學校 另外如果有可能還要上傳跨校的...唉唷為丫...
我作文又不太好 ... ~"~ 學測(國中叫作學測還是基測啊? 忘了 冏)也才8分...
低空飛過入學標準...

----------


## 芬里尔

腹黑是指表面上很純潔 其實內心很難以捉摸~（炸炸炸）
不覺得麽 聖文最近把夏折磨得很慘？（炸）
啊 作業不只是作文啊…… 所以芬的自娛自樂文和一部分PS需要放一邊了……（爆）
啊啊~ 好痛苦啊……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-2
===============================================
畢業典禮，我至今只有參加過兩次，一次國小，一次國中。

這次我要參加的不是我的，而是聖文的，卻也是我第一次用人的身份和他去學校。

在那裡，有人哭，有人笑，只弄得我莫名奇妙。明明就還有機會再見面，又不是生離死別，為什麼有人就是會哭的天翻地覆。要的話也要是像我這樣，一過七十年，說不定我認識的人都死光了。(我知道還沒，像是段雲豪這種不是人的人。)我完完全全無法理解這樣的行徑。一貫的唱歌，一貫的活動，一貫的送別。我對這些都沒有興趣，唯一有的，只有在過了今晚之後的他的假期，可以開始一段旅程。

想必大家都有參加過畢業典禮，不論是自己的，或是學長姐的，內容也大概都差不多吧，所以也沒什麼好講的，我也不太想講。

結束後，已經十一、二點了，我和他準備要回家時，我問他的第一個問題就是

「要什麼時候走？」

「走？喔！明天。」他聽到後，停頓了一下，好像不清楚我問的是什麼。

沒辦法，我只講出這幾個字，不過應該不難猜我想問的是什麼吧？對吧？

嗯...明天啊。

「明天！？」

換我講不出話來了。我想到一段長假開始，可能他會先在這裡再留幾天，或是要做什麼準備之類的，但沒想到他居然講明天就走。

「你很驚訝嗎？」他摸著他的下巴，淡淡的講。

「那要怎麼去那個被隱藏的國家？難不成使用魔法嗎？或是在這個國家裡到處都有秘密的通道可以過去？」

「坐火車啊。先坐到距離入口最近的地方後，要先驗證身份，之後再轉搭諾蘭的火車。」

「諾蘭是什麼？等一下，身分？我不是根本就沒有身分？」

「我有講過，這塊大陸上，分為三個國家吧。一塊是目前所待的這裡，普通的人類的國家。另外兩個，一個是魔法─瑪法國，一個是半獸─伏諾國。諾蘭則是位於三國的交界處，一塊中立，恩...講中立好像有點奇怪，又沒有敵我之分。反正，就是處理三國之間所有事物的地方。但是通常都是另外兩國會到人類的國家來，因為另外兩國的事實，普通人並不知道。到時候去那邊的話，你就照實跟那邊的處理機關講名你的狀況，他們會幫你判斷要如何處理。」

「那麼難到現在就有魔法師跟獸人混在人群中？還有難不成就直接跟他們講我被封印了近百年，現在法律上的我已經死了？」

「你這是什麼問題，你自己不就不是人嗎？哈哈哈。嗯...不要講被封印好了，你就講你是有魔法師血統的半獸就好了。他們應該就會接受了。」

「這麼隨便？那半獸又是甚麼？」

「以後有機會再講吧。等下回家後先收拾行李，搭明天早上的火車去。預計從中央國的這裡到達諾蘭要好幾天。」

「那錢怎麼辦？要多少錢？」很現實的問題。

「坐最便宜的話大概一人要七、八千偌基吧。」

「這麼貴？！」

「要坐好幾天啊，還有吃的跟睡的地方。如果還要坐高級包廂跟比較好的旅館的話，可能還要好幾倍。」

「你錢哪裡來？」

「去銀行領就好了啊，反正家裡有很多錢，而且我也有我打工存下來的錢。」

我忘了，他們...不對，我們家很有錢，好像都是從那個外交官老頭那邊留下來的錢，不過居然夠過了好幾代都還有一堆，到底總資產有多少？該不會他那些錢，全部都是「A」來的吧。不然一個外交官又能有錢到什麼程度。

「既然有花不完的錢，你幹麻還要打工？」

「家裡的人雖然有錢，不過每個人都還是有工作啊。...好像也都是政府官員耶，我們家。反正，我的話是想要多賺些零用錢，不想要老是拿家裡的。不過房租水電學費還是都拿銀行的錢。哈哈哈。」

「那兩個人的話大概要多少？」

「不知道耶，看能找到多便宜的摟。還是火車的話你就變成狼，買貨物車廂的票啊？哈哈哈。這樣應該能便宜很多。」

「鬼才願意去啦！」我笑罵道。


回到家後，就見聖文獨自一人在收拾著行李，因為我根本就沒什麼東西要帶，是沒東西可帶。不過他準備的東西好像不多，就幾件衣服跟重要的物品。

「反正，就白天坐火車，晚上就找附近的地方住宿，隔天在啟程。我想到了之後，可以先回家一趟，是在龍山的家啦。想一想，好久沒回去了，從高中到現在。順便跟家人介紹一下你，之後就看要去哪裡再做決定吧。」

「他們知道那件事情嗎？」

「應該不知道，不過曾曾祖父可能知道。」

「你是說哈納？他還活著？有沒有搞錯。你上次不是講說，如果他還活著還有你說他留下來的捲軸...那些是...」

「因為普通人應該不會活那麼久吧，要對一般人講的話，就當他已經死了吧。這樣講會不會不太禮貌啊？也許，他認為你的封印不會那麼快解開吧，所以才會留下來那種東西，可能是給更久之後的你，或是其他人吧。我忘了跟你講了，魔力較強的魔法師跟半獸的壽命都比普通人略微長一點。不過你，說不定幻獸的力量和魔法師的魔力能夠讓你活超過一千歲喔。我猜的。」

「一千歲？別開玩笑了。要是真的活那麼久，鐵定會無聊死，你想活那麼久嗎？」

「應該不會。不過要是真的能的話，也無不可阿，凡事都可以慢慢來。那你要不要問看看死神能活多久啊？哈哈哈。」

「那段雲豪他說是替哈納轉達給我的話，該不會他已經知道了吧？」

我現在可不太希望再一次被封印啊，下一次，不知道要等多久，雖然我沉睡時對時間根本沒感覺，醒來後就只是像睡一覺一樣。但是下次如果遇到比葉聖文還可怕的人，那可就慘了。

「誰知道。」他聳聳肩膀。


隔天，搭了最早一班出發的公車前往市區要搭火車。我一開始是變成人形跟著他去，坐上火車後，我先四處逛逛。車子內比想像中的好多了，聽他講說要找便宜的，我還認為會糟到車子還會伊伊哦哦的發出噪音，或是連廁所都沒有之類的。看著那車內除了椅子以外銀色的一切，牆壁、門、或是地板，讓我覺得有種冷冽的感覺。看過大概的位置以及前後車廂後，我就先到盥洗室變成狼的樣子，至於衣服呢，我就用跟之前把刀子變不見的方法，依樣畫葫蘆也讓衣服先消失。當然，凡事最好都先測試過。我在家的時候就試過好幾次，這樣子的話，在外面就可以隨時變成狼跟人而不會有不方便了，前提是有地方可以讓我有時間穿上衣服。

變成狼之後，我就回到我們的位子上，用奇怪的動作坐在椅子上。因為尾巴不太方便，就調整了好久，才坐到我覺得舒服的姿勢。

「當心等下別人看到會嚇到。」聖文看到之後說。

「沒差啦，反正你是坐走道，我靠窗式，又是在這節車廂的最後一排。大不了拿一件衣服蓋著就好了啊，我就躺在椅子上睡覺算了。」

「隨便你。不要害我們被趕下車就好。」

「對了，先給你。不然的話，有人要檢查時，沒有票。」我遞給他一張印有通往諾蘭的全程車票。

他收下後，我就先弄出一件剛剛脫掉的衣服來。

「你其他的衣褲確定有收好吧？」

「當然，不然我昨天是練習假的嗎？我已經可以自由拿出我想要的東西了。」我自負的說「倒是你，為什麼不也用那個方法，這樣不就不用拿著行李，多方便。」

「我滿驚訝你沒有訂下契約也可以用的這麼好，也許是你本來的能力就很強了吧。我的專長不在那部份的魔法，而是混合藥學跟操縱轉換的魔法。」

「是嗎？」

「我先睡覺啦，好累啊。」他把坐位的椅背往後仰，便閉上眼睛睡覺了。

「喔。」

我就維持著剛才的坐姿，靜靜的看著車窗外的風景許久，一路上先是許多房子，在之後逐漸的變少，取而代之的是許多高聳的山巒。

不知道，要多久以後才會到目的地。不知道又要多久，才會回到這裡。我反覆的想著，想到累了。我才把衣服蓋上，躺在座位上，靜靜的睡著了。
==================幕後花絮========================
導演 : 痾，礙於經費不足，夏蘭，在拍完坐在椅子上的戲之後，馬上把座位還給別人。然後你就先到貨櫃車廂去睡吧。反正你不是不在意睡硬的地板？

夏蘭 : 搞什麼？這太過分了吧。這什麼鳥待遇！

聖文 : 小心不要被貨物壓死了喔。(他向我揮揮手道再見)

夏蘭 : 他為甚麼就可以繼續坐在這裡！

導演 : 他有自己付錢啊，不然你現在身上有錢可以付嗎？

夏蘭 : (啞口無言)

導演 : 夏蘭啊，你每次都講不出話來，好好認清自己的身分吧。又想當主角，又沒有錢，這樣對待你已經不錯了。

----------


## 芬里尔

又沒錢 有想當主角……
呃呃 那麽芬應該慶幸有籠子給芬住已經很不錯了？ 呃……
以上請無視……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-3
===============================================
很快的，沒睡多久我就醒了。我想找尋時間，我看著聖文手上攜帶的手錶，快要中午了。原以為不過才睡了一下子，一轉眼便又過了好幾個小時。

我跳下座位，用雙腳站著走出去。在這輛列車上，我之前逛的時候都沒有半個人，只有我們兩個人在車上，難道前往諾蘭的列車竟是這樣空的嗎？我大膽的在我認為無人列車的走道上，嘗試著用雙腳走路，一步一步的慢慢跨。當我就這樣走到了前面幾排之後，從我旁邊傳來「哦」的一聲。應該是在我們睡覺時上車的吧，但我為什麼我居然沒有聞到有人的味道，真是太不警醒了，只是專注於自己的世界中。

「你好，你是剛才躺在椅子上的那位吧。不過你應該聽不懂我說的話才對。呵呵。」那人年紀看起來不大，好像不過才國中生的年紀，我看見他的臉旁有一個印記，看起來好像是刺青，刺著一個倒三角的圖樣。

他知道我？

「牠應該是召喚獸吧，看他有戴著一個手環，應該是剛才在睡覺的魔法師的吧。」在那有著三角形刺青旁邊還有另一個人，他在旁邊探出頭來看著我，對著他說。這下又多了一個人了。

他們到底是誰？連魔法師都知道，召喚獸又是什麼？我心中的疑問，又開始不斷的增加。沒辦法，我就是如此好奇，卻又很容易驚訝。

「應該是吧，不過他會雙腳走路我倒是不知道，牠們跟魔法師訂下契約後就會有這樣的能力嗎？」他顧頭去問另一個坐在靠窗的人。

「請問，你們是誰？為什麼會知道......」我不知道這樣問好不好，但還是說出來了。想他們一定也不是一般人吧，不過這裡不是在人類國家的境內嗎，還是他們就是聖文所講的，從另外兩個國家前往人類國家的魔法師或半獸？

「原來你是完獸啊，我還以為你是那位魔法師的召喚獸，因為你既沒有印記，然後又戴著那個銀色的手環。真是失禮啊。」他們兩人都道歉著說。

「完獸是什麼？你們又是什麼人？」我不假思索的又問了出來。

「嗯？難道你不是嗎？這就奇怪了，我可不記得有魔法師會變身成動物啊。還是你真的是他的召喚獸？不過連語言都會還真讓我驚訝。」

「痾......。」

「抱歉。打擾了。」後面有個聲音傳過來，是聖文。

剛才不是還在睡覺嗎？他什麼時候醒的，我怎麼都不知道。

「啊。您好，初次見面，我是蒼心，半獸。請問他是你的召喚獸嗎？」

「我是葉聖文，魔法師。他不是我的召喚獸，他是我們家族的人，牠應該算是有半獸跟魔法師的血統。」

他真的照講了啊，那準備之後在諾蘭要說的一套說詞。

「真是神奇，你們家族應該很開放吧，還會願意跟獸人通婚。那麼你也是嗎？」

「我就不是了，只是單純的魔法師。」

「我能不能插個話，聖文，在這輛車上能夠這樣表明身分嗎？你不是說小心不要被人發現，不然會被趕下去。」我表達出我的疑惑。

「你不知道嗎？因為這輛列車，前面的幾節車廂，是專為獸人或魔法師預備的。後面的話才是一般的人類，後面可就比這邊擠多了，不過那也是現在，等下應該會開始有人，等經過了中央國的首都後。」替我解惑的是蒼心旁邊的那個人，他年紀看起來比較大，至少已經三十歲的吧，我猜想。「我真是失禮，竟然忘了做自我介紹。我叫做渥雷卡，渥雷卡‧諾頓。我是從北國來的。

「莫非是龍族嗎？」

「是的，真沒想到會那麼快就傳到了那麼遠的地方。不過我們一族少部分的龍是在我一百六十歲左右時從你們稱之為未知大陸的地方來到這裡的，在那之後便在北國生活了一段時間。現今我大概快兩百歲了。」

「原來傳聞是真的啊。」

我越聽越迷糊了，不只是魔法師跟獸人，連龍族這種只存在於想像中的生物都出現了，他年紀好大啊，卻依然才三十幾歲的樣子，龍族的壽命又是多長啊。還有什麼未知大陸，那到底又是哪裡。才剛搭上要前往另一個世界的火車不久，就已經先見識到了所謂的半獸跟龍人了，他們的真面目又會是怎樣。

他們的對話表現的好似這一切都很平常，為什麼只有我一直處在狀況外，從一開始。我是不是應該要裝作這一切都是很平常的事情，我不是早就知道這世界上許多地方並不如想像的那麼普通嗎，在為這種事情驚訝實在是太奇怪了。我趕緊做個自我介紹應該會比較好。

「我叫作夏蘭。那個，很抱歉，我不是很知道，剛才你們所講的事情。」我不知道之後還要說什麼比較好，聖文他都已經對他們講說我是一半獸人一半魔法師了，可是卻又完全不了解，除了人類國家以外的所有事情。

「啊，真抱歉，因為他以前都一直住在人類的國家，這次是我帶他第一次回去。」聖文見他們臉上的表情有點驚訝，替我解釋道。

「那麼你也就沒有參加過任何的成年禮了嗎？」蒼心問。

「沒有，我只聽過一些國家的某些地方，會在成年之時舉辦。不過我住的地方好像沒有。」我無奈的講。

「那你成年了嗎？」

「還沒，我目前才十五歲。還沒到法定的成年歲數。」

「我今年十四歲，小你一歲呢。獸人的話十二歲以上就大概被認定成年了呢。像這個」他指著他臉上我認為是刺青的印記「這是再我十二歲時參加成年禮後得到的印記，不過我還沒找到他的意義。那你要不要去參加半獸成年禮呢？對了，你能變成人形或半獸的型態嗎？因為我倒是第一次聽說跟見到真的會有魔法師跟獸人的混血，一般都沒有人會這麼做的。我認為你可能是第一個例外喔。」

「不知道，在看看吧。因為這次會去另外兩個國家，是有目的的。」不過真的問我的話，我也講不出來明確的目的跟目的地。

「中午了，要不要坐下來，這樣講話比較方便。」諾頓......龍先生突然開口問。

「這個座位，可以翻轉方向，這樣就可以面對面講話了。稍等一下。」他彎下腰去，用手去調弄了一個在椅子下面的踏板，之後坐位便整個一百八十度大翻轉了過來！我還是第一次看到火車的椅子可以這樣做！

「我們方便嗎？」等到座位轉過來後，聖文問他們。

怎麼變的這麼謙虛，跟我講話都還沒到這種程度，龍就這麼偉大？

「別在意。等下去前面的餐廳車廂吃個東西吧，大家要吃什麼嗎？小火龍我請客。」

諾頓先生好像突然換了個人一樣，講話的風格突然變了。小火龍難不成是他的綽號？不要跟我講說他還會噴火！

「我自己付錢就可以了，謝謝。」蒼心講。

「車上有什麼好吃的嗎？」我聽到食物就急切的問，整個眼神就變了，早餐都還沒吃，可餓死我了。

「我以前在北國所搭的火車上，都是一些生食，大概是因為那邊比較寒冷，幾乎都是直接食用生肉，鮮少有較精緻的料理。不過個人倒是很喜歡。」

「生肉啊，這我可吃不太習慣呢。我還是叫一般的食物吃好了。」聖文搔搔自己的後腦杓，笑著講。

「好棒啊！」我和蒼心異口同聲的說。

我們兩個聽到後，互相笑了出來。

「那就走吧。」諾頓先生講。

「嗯嗯嗯！」

在這車廂內的所有人─不過就只有一個是魔法師的人類，其他三個都是非人類的人形動物吧？！─就起身前往位於前面車廂的餐廳，單獨留下幾個行李在這空無一人的車廂內。認識他們的速度，真是超級快的！
======================幕後花絮====================
導演 : 真是感謝啊，大老遠從別的世界趕到這裡。

小火龍 : 沒關係，不過沒想到在這哩，居然是可以自由變換人跟龍的樣子。原來還是有世界是人跟龍可以和平共存啊，雖然有點不太一樣。

蒼心 : 導演，還是不要好了。到時候能不能剪掉關於我出場的畫面。

導演 : 想要的話在多待一段時間吧，到時候我再送你們回去原本的世界。畢竟我也是(嚴禁事項)，喔，差點忘了不能先暴露我自己的身分。但是你們應該都聽到了吧，就是這樣啦。

夏蘭 : 你......原來(嚴禁事項)，才害(嚴禁事項)，真是(嚴禁事項)。

聖文 : 放棄吧，你講那麼多都沒用的。對你而言，這可以講說是上了賊船了吧。不然就是...嗯...騎虎難下。都已經確定要演了，可不能中途說不要啊。

夏蘭 : (啞口無言←這是第三次...) 

導演 : 你真是了解我啊，聖文，改天我送你個禮物吧。

----------


## 小火龍

夏蘭你讓火龍修練成新的絕招「水鐵砲」了。

剛剛正在喝水的時後，看到這一段：

「我真是失禮了，我竟然忘了做自我介紹了。我叫做渥雷卡，渥雷卡‧諾頓。我是從北國來的。」

好樣的，火龍給你個大姆爪，要用就用「沃」，不然小沃會生氣唷=ω=

小沃說話幾乎不會用贅字「的、了」之類的。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

這還真是我的疏失，沒有更仔細的去觀察。
這真的很重要呢 XD~ 
修改修改修改中 ...請稍候！

Changeing! Please wait !

而沃的話...就讓小賽去叫吧...XD (何不乾脆把諾頓家族的所有人都召集過來)
順便把人類次元的一夥人全部拉過來作客？

----------


## 芬里尔

冒著被解體的危險等到了文 結果看到之後生體模式維持係統立刻報廢……
這……這是…… 不僅蒼心大出現了 小沃和火龍也出現了？
啊啊 要怎麽發展 猜不出啊~
CPU需要升級了……預測能力低下……（炸）

----------


## 小火龍

> 冒著被解體的危險等到了文 結果看到之後生體模式維持係統立刻報廢……
> 這……這是…… 不僅蒼心大出現了 小沃和火龍也出現了？
> 啊啊 要怎麽發展 猜不出啊~
> CPU需要升級了……預測能力低下……（炸）


火龍也被嚇到了，原來幻獸少年是人龍紀元的同人文家族文！

----------


## 小火龍

> 而沃的話...就讓小賽去叫吧...XD (何不乾脆把諾頓家族的所有人都召集過來)
> 順便把人類次元的一夥人全部拉過來作客？


你要這樣玩，火龍是不反對啦XD

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-4
===============================================
我們一夥穿過一道一道間隔兩節車廂之間的門，我們走過每節車廂時我都有注意去看，果真沒什麼人。一輛車箱裡大概也都像我們一樣，只做了四、五個人，就算稱之為VIP包廂，我想也不為過。

走過了一節又一節的車廂，終於走到了前方牌子寫著「餐廳」的一道門。當那門打開時，只怕是我看錯了，或是我真的餓昏頭了，不同於之前的幾節車廂，裡面的地板是由大理石做成的，雖然不知道是不是真的，但是那個花紋就讓我覺得這裡很高級。整條走道上面的天花板，都是由不知道是玻璃還是水晶做成的吊燈，散發著微微的光線，打在整節車廂的四周。這裡面有一處看起來應該是廚房的地方，在他外面是一個酒吧吧檯，裡面有著一位先生在那邊擦著杯子。其他地方則是有好幾個方形的桌子，以及高級的皮製椅子，讓我覺得這裡真是奇妙的幻境，這裡真的是在火車裡面嗎。

我好像看的太入神了，完全沒有注意到他們已經到了不遠處的桌子坐下來了。

「夏蘭，快過來啊。」聖文對我說。

我走到那邊的桌子，跳上椅子蹲坐在那顯然極其高級的皮椅上。

「這真的是在火車上面嗎？怎麼等級跟前面的車廂完全不同？這裡看起來好漂亮啊。」我繼續張望的這裡面的一切。

「這裡還好呢，不過也就是因為這樣，我才會挑有分屬的火車坐。不過你別看這裡這樣，其實再過去的話，才是真正的VIP高級餐廳跟包廂座位，可是比這裡更好呢。」

「我這樣坐在這邊應該沒事吧，既然已經知道了這前面都是魔法師跟獸人專屬的車廂。」

「別擔心啦，因為我有在，他們可能會認為你是召喚獸吧，就跟剛才的他們一樣。」他把頭靠過來，輕聲的對我講。

接著，從廚房那邊走過來一位女服務生，在發給我們一人一份菜單後─除了我以外，就親切的問

「請看一下我們的菜單吧。」

因為我沒有菜單可以看，所以只好往聖文那邊探頭過去看他手上拿的清單。還真是琳瑯滿目，上面真是什麼樣的料理都有，吃的食物從我生活周邊經常見到的一些小吃、快炒、肉排等。光是肉的部份，裡面還寫有我很愛吃的牛肉、豬肉、雞肉等平常就吃的到的，到我連聽都沒聽過的蝙蝠肉、蛙肉還有......龍肉？我頭不禁看了一下自稱是龍族的諾頓先生，就是吃他身上的肉嗎......？

我看到諾頓先生，表情有異，不知道到底是怎麼了，只依稀聽見他口里喃喃的道

「芷...伶...？」

芷伶？我怎麼覺得這名子好像在哪裡聽過。

「嗨，蕭、國、榮、先、生，好久不見。」他笑的很甜蜜的樣子。

「這...怎麼可能...？」他征征的看著那位女服務生，莫非他們認識嗎？

「老大！」從前面的車廂門口那邊傳來一聲叫喚的聲音。

「沃！怎麼丟下我們，就獨自來到這裡。」

看見三個人往這邊走來，一個看起來如孩童般的天真，看著他的笑容，好像有種想要吃了他的欲望...，他身後好像還揹著一個大鎚子。另外兩個人，則看起來比那剛才背著鐵槌的人成熟多了。其中一個人他的臉上還帶著一個黑色的眼罩，整個人打扮的酷酷的。

「哈薩德...賽西魯...艾克薩斯...你們...怎麼會來到這裡...我不是...」諾頓先生好像又變了很多，一副不可置信的表情出現在臉上。

這些名子我好耳熟啊，好似曾在哪裡聽過的樣子。

「是我帶他們來的！」這次是從我們的身後，餐廳入口的門那邊傳來的聲音。

我回過頭去看，卻發現一個與我對面所做的諾頓先生，一模一樣的人，只是他手還帶著一個黑色的皮製手套。不過我卻覺得他的手套有種說不出來的奇怪感覺。

「沃雷卡？不是在那之後，世界就恢復了嗎？現在你又為什麼...還有他們也是...這到底是怎麼回事？」他站起身來急切的說。

等一下...我好像快想起來了...。

「哼！要不是自稱為神的使者的那個傢伙的命令，我也才不要做這種麻煩的事情！」在後面的他，一副不屑的表情。

對了！他們就是人龍紀元裡面的那些人！那本之前看過的小說，這現在發生在我面前的這些事情，究竟是怎麼回事？到底有誰能夠告訴我一下，難不成這世界也面臨毀滅了嗎？不要啊！

====================幕後花絮=====================


這又是一個分歧點 幻獸少年會在此分為兩個紀元嗎？ 

敬請期待！



點擊以顯示隱藏內容



別擔心...這絕對不是幻獸少年真正的劇情...只是無聊打了一下...哈哈哈
想說就依照之前所講的，讓他們都來客串一下吧...也許可以考慮...同步進行兩邊的劇情..

==============================================

3-4
==============================================
我們一夥穿過一道一道間隔兩節車廂之間的門，我們走過每節車廂時我都有注意去看，果真沒什麼人。一輛車箱裡大概也都像我們一樣，只做了四、五個人，就算稱之為VIP包廂，我想也不為過。

走過了一節又一節的車廂，終於走到了前方牌子寫著「餐廳」的一道門。當那門打開時，只怕是我看錯了，或是我真的餓昏頭了，不同於之前的幾節車廂，裡面的地板是由大理石做成的，雖然不知道是不是真的，但是那個花紋就讓我覺得這裡很高級。整條走道上面的天花板，都是由不知道是玻璃還是水晶做成的吊燈，散發著微微的光線，打在整節車廂的四周。這裡面有一處看起來應該是廚房的地方，在他外面是一個酒吧吧檯，裡面有著一位先生在那邊擦著杯子。其他地方則是有好幾個方形的桌子，以及高級的皮製椅子，讓我覺得這裡真是奇妙的幻境，這裡真的是在火車裡面嗎。

我好像看的太入神了，完全沒有注意到他們已經到了不遠處的桌子坐下來了。

「夏蘭，快過來啊。」聖文對我說。

我走到那邊的桌子，跳上椅子蹲坐在那顯然極其高級的皮椅上。

「這真的是在火車上面嗎？怎麼等級跟前面的車廂完全不同？這裡看起來好漂亮啊。」我繼續張望的這裡面的一切。

「這裡還好呢，不過也就是因為這樣，我才會挑有分屬的火車坐。不過你別看這裡這樣，其實再過去的話，才是真正的VIP高級餐廳跟包廂座位，可是比這裡更好呢。」

「我這樣坐在這邊應該沒事吧，既然已經知道了這前面都是魔法師跟獸人專屬的車廂。」

「別擔心啦，因為我有在，他們可能會認為你是召喚獸吧，就跟剛才的他們一樣。」他把頭靠過來，輕聲的對我講。

這時從那廚房旁邊，走過來一位服務生。他拿了三份菜單過來，分別發給了諾頓先生，蒼心以及聖文，就是沒有我的？！

「這是菜單，請您參考一下。」他滿臉笑容親切的說。

因為我沒有菜單可以看，所以只好往聖文那邊探頭過去看他手上拿的清單。還真是琳瑯滿目，上面真是什麼樣的料理都有，吃的食物從我生活周邊經常見到的一些小吃、快炒、肉排等。光是肉的部份，裡面還寫有我很愛吃的牛肉、豬肉、雞肉等平常就吃的到的，到我連聽都沒聽過的蝙蝠肉、蛙肉還有......龍肉？我頭不禁看了一下自稱是龍族的諾頓先生，就是吃他身上的肉嗎......？不敢想像。

「那個，龍肉是什麼？」我低聲的問了一下聖文。

「那個喔，所謂的龍肉，其實是指蛇肉啦，因為這個世界裡並沒有龍。」他同樣也小聲的對我說。

沒有龍？那諾頓先生是怎麼回事？他不就是龍嗎，怎麼聖文現在又說沒有龍。

稍微過了一段時間後，服務生開口問說

「請問要開始點餐了嗎？」

服務生拿出紙筆，微笑著向我們詢問。 

諾頓先生搶先出擊，便客氣地向服務生講

「這個、這個、這個、這個、還有這個。」

諾頓先生在菜單上點了五樣東西，接著又道：

「除了這五樣，其它這頁的食物全部幫我送四人份來，還有，肉類的話通通都要生的。謝謝。」 

我想目前在場的人包括服務生，聽到後無不驚訝，，只見服務生張大了嘴，不過還是迅速的恢復鎮靜，我想他應該是以為這是我們所有人要吃的吧。不過到底他的胃口有多大，這些東西的量可不是開玩笑的，我想都能夠疊滿這張桌子了。

「請問點這些就好了嗎？」他的表情好像不是這樣問的。

「抱歉，我們都還沒點。」這次換聖文開攻，不過他就沒有像諾頓先生一樣，點那麼多東西。「我要一份牛排，七分熟，另外這個湯要一份，謝謝。對了，幫牠來一份大塊的牛肉，生的。謝謝你。」

我看著菜單的後面好像還有甜點跟飲料之類的，我也好想要吃吃看啊，不要只是吃肉啊，難得讓我看到這麼棒的地方。

「好的。那請問您呢？」服務生轉向蒼心那邊訊問。

「我只要一份上面寫的這個套餐就好，謝謝你。」

「容我重複一下剛才您點的餐點，......。」

真是太多了，那位服務生，起初好像打算一口氣講完，但是發現這根本不可能，就開始越講越急。過程中不得以還換了好幾次氣，等到他講完已經過了至少一分鐘以上了吧，還見他有點喘不過氣來似的。

「請稍...候...謝謝...，您點的...餐點...馬上就...為您送來...。祝您用餐...愉快...。」

他收回剛才發的菜單後就一副剛跑完操場似的，整個人看起來有點在發抖的樣子。

我們就稍微等了幾分鐘，剛才點的菜就開始一份份送上來。我真慶幸我們點的有先送上來。他送完一份，又一份接著上來，只見諾頓先生，好不從容的一份又一份的吃光了。服務生在他吃完一份之後，便收走完的盤子，下一次過來時又拿著新的料理上來。

我看到，原來這餐廳裡還有別的客人，他們桌上擺著吃完的盤子跟碗，我想服務生應該是來不及去收拾他們桌上的東西吧。雖然人不多，但在別桌的客人們紛紛都轉頭過來，看向我們這桌。這應該能去參加比賽了吧，以這種驚人的食量，不，以驚人這個詞來描述，還不能完整的表達我心中的驚訝。

蒼心跟聖文，已經默默的吃完他們點的餐點了，只剩我還在癡癡的看著諾頓先生吃他桌上未完的食物。

「夏蘭，快點吃啊。」聖文催促道。

聽到他這麼說，我才趕緊顧回在我面前的食物，大口大口的吃著，沒多久就吃完了。

我想繼續看著別人吃好像不太好，我就向聖文問說有沒有書可以看，他說在原本的車廂，我就自己離開座位跑回去拿。

在拿之前，我事先想到了一件事情。我就先去了車上的盥洗室，拿了衣服就變成人的樣子，這樣等下在看書的時候，會比較方便。我去聖文的包包裡面，翻了翻，我找到一本小說，就是之前的那本小說。我忽然想起，那本小說中的人物，以及那位龍先生，不都叫做沃雷卡‧諾頓？

----------


## a70701111

1-4
夢境跟現實本來就會有分別。
項圈的戴與不戴，似乎不是問題點XD
不過在裡面有小簿子寫東西？好像有點研究的意味。
(關於那個時鐘，我懷疑那應該是上發條的。)

1-5
吃太多泡麵，小心變成木乃伊。
不過還是煮下去了……
呃……好長的時間之後，竟然還承認自己是寵物哪。
這點就不得不佩服一下了。
還是說那是個怨念？(邪)

2-1
變化之後，似乎都會巨大化阿……囧。
只是那學校的名子，會讓人有點傻眼就是了。
這位學生的成績應該很好吧……
把書本拿來咬？！
小心會生病阿……
看到這樣的生物，不嚇到也難吧？
只是有些人怕狗的原因，我怎麼想都想不到。
不過把這樣的動物帶來帶去，校方沒管，也算是奇蹟了。

2-2
信任就是由此產生的吧？
不過一隻狼的重量真的不小耶，好像會閃到腰XD
汗顏……
老師的驚爆點，似乎令人驚訝。
那樣的言詞意義果然令人在意阿……只是又好像故意迴避過的樣子。
養一隻不知何物的動物，需要的勇氣真的很大哪……

2-3
怎麼談話的部分，都直接隱藏住了阿。
對話很明顯的變多，動作的描述也就變少了……
這樣看起來似乎挺正常的。
但最後面像是玩笑話的地方，反而更像真實。

2-4
嗯……有這樣感覺得人不在少數吧？
可是想法可能就是天差地遠了。
禁書上寫的似乎就是他們對話中的事實阿……
通往別的世界的能力？！
好像已經超過現實的範疇了(驚)

2-5
愈來愈覺得，這個老師知道的事情似乎都是安排好的。
似乎在後面有著更大的黑手在操控著……
呃呃呃呃呃呃……
犯規的能力阿！！
這樣的話，連很恐怖的東西都能夠想像出來了阿……
能力的話就不容忽視了……

2-6
開始引導其力量使用……
好像跟陰陽大戰記的正辰很像阿……
這根本就不是老師了吧？
正常的課都不教，專教一些奇怪的東西(指)。
(被打XD)

2-7
汗顏……放任果然是有玄機的。
不過這應該不是普通的動物醫院才對吧？
咦？是身上有什麼病嗎？
不然怎麼會帶過來又帶過去，中間去出現斷層？
這篇真的是很謎的一篇阿。

3-1
使用能力前的啟動程式已經完成了吧？
就只差沒有使用而已XD
不過在最後面倒是有種愈描愈黑的感覺。
還是說那段只是跳過去了呢？(邪)

3-2
果然要旅行就要錢阿……
只是花用的方式和不合乎使用標準而已。
嗯……這篇多了景物的描述阿。
這樣就容易想像的多了。
不過他們在火車上，應該會發生更有趣的事情吧(思)。
(不然這麼長的時間跳過，可能會怪怪的。)

3-3
交通工具上出現的種族，就好像別的角色初入的情況一樣。
呃……我跌入陷阱裡面了。
怎麼突然蹦出小火龍阿？
如果我沒有想錯的話，應該就是那一隻。
所以說，後面會有更多奇怪的事情會發生？

3-4
不要一直騙人拉……
我又被騙了一次XD
汗顏……一口氣點這麼多？
好能吃阿，囧。
苦了服務生……雖然是服務的一環，可是真的很累吧。

看完了這麼多篇，出現了很多的獸，不過其中認識的卻只有幾個。
接下來的劇情，是不是會延續呢？
這就要看作者拉……

BY.小迪 2008/9/10

----------


## 小火龍

難道幻獸少年的主線也是

創造理想世界嗎？

現在火龍知道為啥徵角文人氣都會高到誇張了，因為看到自己的人物被別人寫出來的感覺，實在只有好字能形容！

看完3-4後，火龍又餓了(記得二小時前才吃完一個便當不是？)

來去我家牛排吃一分熟沙朗好了，還有沙拉吧可以吃到飽

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-5
===============================================
「抱歉，請問一下，你剛才在這裡有看到一匹狼嗎？」有一隻手從我背後拍了我肩膀一下，只差沒有嚇到叫出聲來。

我顧頭去看，想是誰，還好只是蒼心。不過我好像沒什麼理由要怕別人在這時候出現吧，怪了。

「是蒼心啊。」我看到他後說。

「你是？」他露出疑惑的神情，頭就如刻板印象中迷惑時那樣，整個向右傾斜了小小的十度。

我舉起右手，甩了甩我手上的那個手環。

「啊！夏蘭啊！」他恍然大悟「這就是你變化成人類的姿態嗎，......比我矮？」他在停頓幾秒後補上一句。

謝謝，我之前就注意到了，用不著這時候再提醒一次。為什麼，連年紀比我小的身高都比我高，我又做錯了什麼。

「我知道......。你們都吃完了嗎？我過來這裡只是想要拿一本小說，我現在就過去。」

我拿著那本小說，準備走往餐廳時，就被蒼心叫住

「不用了，剛才那位魔法師，聖...文...聖文吧，說請我先來找你，他們有事情要講，要我們等一下，他們講完後就會回來。」

「是嗎？...那」

要跟他講嗎？剛才我發現的事情。

「嗯？」

「這個，這本小說你知道嗎？」我伸出拿著書的那隻手，把小說的封面朝上給他看。

「人龍紀元？沒有耶，怎麼了嗎？」他在看了之後搖搖頭講。

「我能先問你一個問題嗎？」

「喔，可以啊。」

「你跟諾頓先生是什麼關係？」

如果他還要想一下才能講的話，我看事情就應該不單純才對，這可能又是另一個令我好奇、疑惑的事件。

「就，只是在同一個車站上車的，我認為就這樣坐在一起也沒關係才對。嗯，不過剛才倒是有點驚訝，因為我還是第一次聽到有龍的存在，還是在人類國家境內的北國。之前我跟他聊天時，他只是講一些他在人類國家時的一些事情。

「這樣啊，你要不要看一下這本書，看完之後，我有事情想跟你講。」

「好啊。」他接過那本小說，靜靜的看了起來。

偶有幾次他看到一些地方時，哦的一聲。

「所以，你想說的事情是？」等到他看到一個階段以後，開口問我。

「你有沒有發現？人名的部份。」

「有啊，沃雷卡‧諾頓，還有他跟我提到過的一位朋友，叫做芷伶吧，還有其他的人，我是指人類啦。」

不出所料，不過倒是多知道連小說裏面其他的一些人物，也有可能是真的了的事情。

「還有，你應該也知道吧，這個世界被某種不知道的界線侷限在這塊大陸以及周圍的海洋跟一些洲，而未知大陸是所有的陸地裡唯一一個是處於界內與界外的一塊大陸。」

一部份是從聖文那邊聽過的，但一部份是在人類的國家就聽過的，這世界，不知道為什麼，被不知名的事物或是力量給限制住。在看不見的界線外，究竟有什麼，沒有人知道。就算科技的力量已經足以讓人上了宇宙，但是對於這個地球被限定的範圍外到底有什麼，仍然一無所知。所以現在才會有種說法，說只要通過那條線，就是另外一個世界，許多人也就開始不斷的研究。不過，研究的內容是什麼，我也不知道。

「是啊，我知道。」

「那諾頓先生，該不會就是從另一個世界來的吧。他不是說他是從未知大陸過來的。」我指著那本小說「說不定，小說裏面的世界，就是未知大陸另一邊的世界。只是他怎麼過來的，我現在還不知道。」

「這我不清楚耶。不過，如果他真的能從另外一邊過來的話，那是不是表示也有可能從這裡過去？」

「誰知道。」

我的能力，不是可以打開通往別的世界的門嗎？雖然我至今為止只有打開過我原來的那個世界─幻獸狼世界的門，但是若能打開的話，那是不是就可以再打開一個通往新的世界的通道？

「你看完了嗎？這本書。」

「沒有，我只有看到第二章結束。而且這本書，應該不會只有到第七章吧。」我接過來他手上的小說，翻到目錄的地方「他的內容似乎還有繼續下去，應該還有續集。你想，會不會他就是作者？他剛才不是有提到說『小火龍我請客』嗎？」

我看著小說側面的作者名稱，寫著小火龍。

我翻回到正面時發現，下面不知道何時多了一行奇怪文字，是我多心了嗎。那奇怪的文字的寫法看起來很像是簽名，不過完全看不懂是什麼意思。

我想起這本書是圖書館的書吧，聖文完蛋了，逾期這麼久沒還，他一定會被記過。他畢業了......。我看這本書不用還了吧。

「等一下他們回來時問本人不就好了嗎？」

我腦海中突然浮現一個影像，是一本書的樣子。我現在是在作白日夢嗎？怎麼覺得周圍的景象開始溶解，沉入由下而上出現的黑暗之中。跟在夢裡有同樣的感覺。

「幻想紀錄？」

「你有講什麼嗎？」蒼心茫然的問我。

「沒什麼，我剛有開口講話嗎？」

「你講什麼幻想的...紀錄，是這個嗎？」

「好像叫做幻想紀錄吧，啊！那本書，那本書上也有一個類似於這本書上的奇怪簽名。同樣也跟聖文提到過的禁書一樣！」

「禁書？」他重複唸道。「你講的是在各國政府中都有收藏的一本無名的秘密書籍嗎？」

果然如聖文講的，除了人類的國家外，是另外兩國的普通居民都眾所皆知的事情。不過如果所有人都知道那本書的事情，還能夠被稱為秘密的書籍嗎？我可對此抱持著相當程度的懷疑。

「你知道那本書的內容嗎？」我問他。

「沒有，要見到真本是不可能的，現在連手抄本都近乎不復存在了，所以都是口耳相傳吧，這一部分的內容還成了我們村子的秘密。而且每本書內容都不盡相同，因此我知道的跟你知道的也可能不一樣。」

「你能說你知道的部份嗎？」我問他。

「這不能隨便跟外人講吧，因為......。」

他在困惑吧，畢竟如果是村子口耳相傳的秘密，想也知道不可能隨便告訴外人。

「你知道的一部份中，有幻獸狼嗎？」

我猜對了。

「你怎麼會知道？我們知道的兩段內容其中一段就有幻獸狼的一小段記載。」

因為那是唯一一個，在每本分本裡面都有記載的吧。可見那真的是非常重要，這是聖文講過的事情，我還記得。

「那你應該知道，幻獸狼中，也是許多人一直以來都夢寐以求的一個能力─門的力量嗎？」

「你真的都知道啊，我還以為在人類的國家哩，這是最高機密，沒想到連一般人都知道。啊，抱歉，我忘記了那件事情。」

「這部份先講到這裡好了。我現在還是很好奇，關於諾頓先生跟人龍紀元小說的事情。我好想快點問清楚到底是怎麼回事，如果還能藉此到達另外一個世界，那真是太棒了。」

「是啊。」

關於那本書的事情，既然知道了一些村莊的人可能都知道一部份的事情，而其中又有關於幻獸狼的事情，那要繼續問下去應該不難吧，我是這麼認為著。

所以現在還是先關注另一個，吸引我的問題，新的世界─人龍紀元。

在我如此考慮時，有一個東西從小說裡掉了出來。是一封信。

「你的東西掉了。」蒼心好心的幫我撿了起來。

「謝謝。」

在信封的上面沒有寫任何東西，我打開，取出裡面的一張紙，我看了一下最底下一行的一個簽名。這封信......又是他！陰魂不散的段雲豪！

我回到上面開始讀他所寫的東西


　　給夏蘭：

　　這封信是我在很久之前夾在小說裏面給你的，因為我確信你一定會看這本小說，就跟你即將發生車禍的第一次死亡一樣確定。

　　相信你的旅途，一定會遇到兩個人，跟你在同一節車廂的人。

　　他們跟你未來的旅程，的確有一點關係，但是你所要做的，

　　只要依從你們最初決定的就好，不要過分干預其他的事情。

　　我會這麼講，是因為我知道你一定會想把所有事情搞清楚。

　　只要時間到了，所有你應該知道的事情自然會全部明瞭。

　　不要操之過急，還有不要問我為什麼會知道你與他們相遇的時間。

　　因為我知道，你只要看到上面那行的最後一句，一定會想問我為什麼。

　　我不會講的。因為，時間還沒到。

　　另外，不要隨便使用你的能力，因為現在，還不是時候。

　　該使用的時候，你自己的心也會知道的。不要只是依從你表面的想法。

　　我再提醒你一次而已，因為你也很健忘。從以前到現在。

　　PS : 為了心智年齡還停留在幾十歲的你，我特地把信的內容簡單化了。

　　希望這樣子你會比較容易能去理解我想講的話。


　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　神的使者，死神段雲豪。


我很快的看完這封信的內容。

段雲豪啊，我到底還小看了你哪裡，這次居然還自稱是神的使者，未免太多狂妄了吧。這是間接透露這一切的一切，都是神的旨意嗎？如果是真的，我還真是哭笑不得啊。

還有。時間還沒到，時間未到，我看到這個我就滿腔怒火，為什麼每個傢伙，都要說時間沒到時間沒到，到底怎樣才是時間到了。難道非要等到我老了我死了我看時間才真的是到了！

「怎麼了？」蒼心在旁問我。

「沒什麼，只是有個癡呆死神寫給我一封信。跟我說時間還沒到，我還可以多活一段時間。」我生氣的胡亂抹黑他。

「死神？真的存在嗎？」

「沒什麼，當我沒說。呵呵呵......。」


「我回來了。」是聖文的聲音。

聖文和諾頓先生一同回來了，他們剛才到底在討論什麼事情，不論段雲豪怎麼說，我還是很想現在就搞清楚，就算這不是我最終想要知道的事情，我一直想要知道的真相。但我還是要一件一件、一絲一絲的把所有未知事情的真相給剝出來。

我立刻上前，想要問他一個我想知道的事情。

「諾頓先生，我能問你一個問題嗎？」

「喔，可以啊，你想問什麼事情？」

「你要怎麼回去你的世界？」

那一瞬間，他的表情告訴了我。那小說，是真實的。那世界，真的存在。

=================幕後花絮=========================
導演 : 很抱歉啊，上次的惡搞...3-4 
不知道還要不要繼續惡搞下去...3-5 3-6....(冏)

夏蘭 : 如果還要來這套，乾脆讓我去把人龍紀元給毀了吧。我可要好好發洩一下情緒。哈哈哈。

沃雷卡 : (大口吸氣中)

夏蘭 : 你在做深呼吸嗎？哈哈哈。

(沃雷卡的身體漸漸的，開始有了變化。只見他身高開始便高，雙手五指逐漸退成三趾。衣服因為不耐那劇烈的變化，整個被撕裂。他的身體表面開始長出藍色的鱗片，背後還逐漸長出了一對翅膀。不到十秒，整個人已經不見了，換成了一條龍出現在他們面前。)

賽西魯 : 沃，不要啊，你在這邊放龍息，所有人都會遭殃的！

薩納德 : (忽然哭的不成樣子)不要啊，老爸...不對...老大！

艾克薩斯 : 老大...不論...你...做什麼...我都...支持..你...

芷伶 : 好棒啊，第一次親眼看到龍的樣子耶。(瘋了...)

夏蘭 : 龍息？那是什麼東西。(拿出小說來，拼命的翻。)

聖文 : ......

雲豪 : 有誰等下需要我幫他帶路嗎？我可以把你平安的送到另一個世界。 (笑的很燦爛)

導演 : 等一下！不要衝動啊！

沃雷卡 : (心想 : 來不及了...)

眾人 : ......

===================幕後花絮II======================
導演 : 在此先跟看的所有人說聲抱歉...因為...因為...我根本沒有想過劇情的走向...雖然已經想好結局...但是中間的過程...想大家一定從3-3 3-4看出來了
很多都是臨時想的... 

另外 在小迪先生的回覆後 ... 我注意到...很久以前提過的事情 都尚未完全交代...
不過我有些打算在往後 慢慢的 無意中的 去提到 XD 

另外(第二次...真的詞窮了...)感謝...在我夢中的那位巫師 ...是你給了我 境界時空的架構 
是你 給了我那在現實中我從未有過的感覺 

夏蘭、聖文、雲豪、以及眾(非)人們 : ......

----------


## 小火龍

火龍已經不知道該回些什麼了

暴走+傻笑中……

啊！閉鎖空間……

----------


## VARARA

> 火龍已經不知道該回些什麼了
> 
> 暴走+傻笑中……
> 
> 啊！閉鎖空間……


老大，有看到嗎?
那個小孩臉的太陽公公在微笑耶。

vara vara vara vara……\0口0/

------------------------------------------
(正在規劃每天固定要看哪些作品中....打勾XD)

VARARA

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 老大，有看到嗎?
> 那個小孩臉的太陽公公在微笑耶。
> 
> vara vara vara vara……\0口0/
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> (正在規劃每天固定要看哪些作品中....打勾XD)
> 
> VARARA


夏蘭 : (恢復冷靜後) 老大是諾頓先生嗎？

VARARA : (......)

夏蘭 : 你說的太陽公公是指天線寶寶裡的小孩子嗎？

VARARA : (......)

夏蘭 : 為什麼要一直VARA VARA VARA ?

VARARA : VARA VARA VARA

夏蘭 : (三秒後......) Shala Shala Shala Shala

旁白 : 共鳴x 2

----------


## a70701111

真的要將其它的設定扯進來嗎？
這樣子希望不會太混亂哪……
汗顏……詭異的老師果然有詭異的情況。
不過照這樣看下去的話，在別的小說曾經出現過的武器也會在裡面出現瞜？

PS.上面三樓的回文，似乎有點離題了。

----------


## 芬里尔

看了以後 抽了…… 笑抽的……（被拍飛）
原來可以這麽……玩?
對夏的能力膜拜 臨時想的也可以銜接的不錯……
PS VARARA 應該是翻譯成哇啦啦？（炸炸炸 順帶被VA大拍飛）

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-6
============================================
那一刻，他的眼神有點詫異。

他沒有回答我的問題，卻轉頭看向聖文。聖文沒有答話，也只是單單的看著諾頓先生。他沒辦法，只好看回來說了句

「真的很抱歉，恕我現在無可奉告。」

我這次換一個方法。我拿出那本小說，呈到了他的面前，問了句

「請問這是你寫的嗎？」

雖然我還沒全部看完，對於他的世界及其架構尚未明瞭。但是我想直接拿出來，看他的反應是最快的。

他一看到封面，便張大了嘴，就好像有什麼即將發生似的，看起來很驚訝。

對於這種類似於掌握他人一部份想法，並加以玩弄的行為，有種有趣的快感，也許以後有機會我該去找一些跟心理學有關的東西學習一下。但這還不是我現在最需要的，我現在優先想要知道的是關於他以及他的世界的事情。

「這書是怎麼回事？」他把書本搶去，翻開書頁看了裡面的內容「怎麼可能？」

接下來，要怎樣才能夠繼續挖出他的想法呢？總覺得我現在的想法好像很邪惡，很不應該啊。

「沒辦法了。」忽然，站在諾頓先生後面的聖文講「只能希望這樣不會有太大的問題。」

他走向前來，漸漸向我靠近，手上好像握著什麼東西。

「聖文，你們剛才......」

一瞬間，這感覺！？

「夏蘭，原諒我吧。」

他持續的靠近，我不自覺的跟著後退。

「你說什麼原諒你？我聽不懂！」

不是真的吧！？

在旁邊的蒼心終於開口了，他問聖文說：「你要做什麼？」

「因為，事情好像進展的太快了，現在還不是他該知道這些事情的時候。這是最快的方法，相信我。」

不要！這種說話的口氣以及那種感覺......。

「聖文？」我驚問

「放心，馬上就過去了。」

不要！不要是我所想的那樣，我只是想要知道......。

「不要......，你要做什麼？......聖文？」

我發現我已經退到了牆邊。

他的手伸向我，那周圍似乎還散發著白色的光芒。

我想起了那天的事情！不要！

他面露難色沒有再說話。

我看著那白光繼續的靠近。明明是短短的幾秒，我現在卻覺得時間拖的好長。

「為甚麼？我沒有使用...那...。」

你希望嗎？

什麼？ 內心響起一個聲音。

你不是希望那個感覺再一次發生嗎？

不！

我現在只是......只是......為甚麼......

忽然有種睡意湧上來，我的視線，便得模糊。

為甚麼......，我只是.....

只是想要什麼？

我想要......我想要什麼？之後......怎麼了......嗎？


===================幕後花絮(廣告時間)=================

夏蘭 : 我...好像忘了什麼事情...我...是誰啊...

沃雷卡 : 你不記得了，你不記得了，這本小說不存在，這本小說不存在
(沃雷卡拿著人龍紀元的小說在夏蘭面前揮來揮去)

==============================================

「夏蘭，起來了。」

好像聽見聖文的聲音。

「快點起來了！」

「吃飯了嗎？」我無意間脫口而出。

「是啊！準備要吃晚餐了！再不快點起來，我們就要離開丟下你在火車上了。」

不要！我趕緊起來，奇怪。聖文後面有兩個人。我想到我現在的樣子會不會被他們看見了

「他們是誰？我現在的樣子被他們看到了......」我忽然住嘴，我現在是狼的樣子，不應該會講話的才對。

「你睡的可真久啊，現在都已經是晚上了，快點起來，我們準備要前往今晚要住宿的地方。」他已經拿好行李，在走道上等著我。「他們是同車廂的人，放心，他們不是一般人，是半獸。這邊這位是沃雷卡‧諾頓，旁邊這位則是蒼心。他們也都知道你的身分。在我們到達諾蘭之前，他們也都會跟我們一起住。」

「喔......，你好，初次見面，我叫作金夏蘭。」我看著那兩位明明人類樣貌的人，這就是半獸？

「嗯」他們回了一聲，是我的錯覺還是他們有點緊張的樣子。我還以為會緊張的只有我。

我注意到，車窗外的火車都停了下來，上面的燈都還亮著，就像這輛一樣。

我們一行人就跟著聖文，下了火車離開了月台。

沒想到我會睡這麼久，從早上......我是什麼時候上車的？怎麼好像沒什麼印象。算了，是我睡迷糊了吧。


===============================================
抱歉這次有點短...才不到兩千字
因為還沒寫完......今天應該是趕不完了...只好把已經寫好的部份先打出來...之後在補上...

----------


## 小火龍

疑，真是出乎預料之外的發展啊！

不過那本小說到底有什麼殺傷力，為什麼非得讓夏蘭失去記憶不可呢？

期待後續！

3-6有點短唷

對了，夏蘭吶，說頻那篇「風雪雲幻」的留言，可以麻煩你刪掉嗎，那個人是神經病！

----------


## ShadelanJenn

我注意到了...
我沒看到討論區還不知道...

火龍的朋友嗎...

怎樣可以刪掉? 作家管理區裏面嗎...

(PS :我應該再後面加一個 ...待續...比較好... 等待繼續?)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

續3-6
===============================================
我們走到了出入口的地方，我驚訝的發現，一走出火車站的大門，我的目光已經徹底的被這城市抓住了，整個都市的風格，與先前的地方明顯的不一樣。石頭鋪著的道路，左右完全對稱的房子，整整齊齊的排列於在我前面的道路上。我回頭一看，看著那用石頭堆砌起來如教堂般碩大而古舊的大門，同樣是完全的對稱。這一站是哪裡啊，連火車站都這麼巨大，剛才在裡面卻完全感覺不出來。

「聖文。這裡是哪裡啊，好漂亮啊。」

雖然一樣有是使用汽油的車子，但是連樣子都不太一樣，外觀像馬車的樣子，以及那油燈形狀的路燈，讓我覺得這裡有種復古的感覺。

「這裡還是人類的國家裡，剛才是因為在火車上，現在你先不要說話。等到了旅館再說。」他沒有轉過頭來看我，只是像是對空氣講話般說話。

「喔......。」我有點失望的講，不知道為甚麼，我好像突然對於他現在這樣的態度，好像有點難過，以往有過這樣的情況嗎？

我走在隊伍的中間，後面則是那第一次見面的諾頓先生，跟蒼心吧。我回頭看他們，卻發現他們也一直在注視我，我緊張的把頭回過來。啊，不知道講什麼比較好，我對不太熟的人又不是很會講話。

約五分鐘後，我們走到了一條小巷子裡。這裡的人並不像外面的馬路一樣多，一樣熱鬧。我看著一個這條巷子裡唯一的一個較大的招牌，名稱叫做國賓大飯店？

走到了那飯店的正門口，我只覺得，這真的可以稱為大飯店嗎？高度好像只有五層樓，外觀有點破舊而不是陳舊，我想不出這兩個形容詞的差別在哪哩，不過算了。

我們走進飯店裡，那冷氣的味道撲鼻而來，有點冷。而裡面的裝潢，還好，至少不像建築外觀那樣的可怕。一進去便看到牆上的燈，散發著橘黃色的火光，白色的牆壁也顯得很溫馨。地板鋪著一個紅棕色的地毯，很像每個傳統旅館都會有的樣子。我心裡這樣認為。

「等我一下，我去登記我預約的房間。」

聖文拿著一張單子，一人走到了右前方的櫃檯，去辦理入房程序，我們就兩個人外加一隻狼在門口等著。

「要不要去坐在那邊的椅子？」我小聲的對他們說。

「喔...好啊。」蒼心好像嚇一跳似的。

「嗯，就去那邊坐著等一下好了。」諾頓先生也講。

他們便把行李放在椅子旁邊，坐了下來，不過我並沒有坐上去，就在旁邊的地板上坐了下去。

沒多久，聖文就拿著房間的鑰匙向我們走過來。

「走吧，房間是在二樓的206號房。要坐電梯嗎？還是走這邊的樓梯就好？」

「走樓梯就好。」諾頓先生講。

「嗯。」蒼心說。

總覺得蒼心好像講的話不多，又有點內向的感覺。我似乎沒資格說別人，內心想也是。


聖文推開房門，我往裡面看到的是一個很大的客廳，牆壁上面還有著一台冷氣。客廳裡有幾張沙發椅，一個長桌，在角落還有一個冰箱以及超大的電視螢幕！我搶先衝了進去，看到在電視後面的兩張雙人床，以及巨大的浴室。四個人住的，就這麼大，這樣的房間，要多少錢一晚啊。

「夏蘭，你先去變成人的樣子吧，我們現在要去吃飯。」他們都已經在我觀察房間時，在床邊放下行李，在門口等著我了。

「這麼快？」我回應他。

即刻，準備好後，所有人就一樣跟著聖文，下樓前往這家旅館裡的餐廳。我則是期待著，晚餐。 

===============================================
雖然心裡是那麼想，不過果然還是會拖到這部份...。506寫的時候實在是太興奮了= =...因為都邊寫邊笑...想著他們的個性...以及講話的口氣...

啊...不是講這個的時候。

TO 小火龍 :
那本書沒有什麼殺傷力...除非會因為夏蘭的幻想...導致人龍紀元和幻想之境融合在一起...

聖文 : 現在不是時候，所以讓他忘記最好，雖然好像有副作用......。

沃雷卡 : 是誰寫了這種書......為什麼我的事情都會被知道...難道是神？

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-7
===============================================
晚餐，吃東西時總是我最快樂的時候。

這裡的餐廳不大，大小可能跟剛才我們看到的房間大小差不多，只是在更長一點。地板則是米白色的的石版吧，我不清楚這種石頭叫做什麼名子，但是就跟大理石地板那樣很漂亮。我們四人坐在一個小圓桌子旁，聽著音響放出來的古典音樂，這氣氛真好。

「大家要吃什麼？」聖文拿著菜單，上面寫著一些簡單的料理。

「我好像吃不太下，來個蔬菜湯就好，有點不舒服。」蒼心在旁邊，好像心神不寧。

我注意到他好像偶爾就會偷偷看我幾眼，，而我只要注意到的時候看過去，他又會裝作沒有在看我。難道我臉上有什麼東西？

「小ㄏㄨ...我也是，只要幾份肉排就好，還有......。」諾頓先生有氣無力的講。

怎麼他們兩個人好像都怪怪的，打從火車上第一次見到他們開始，好像心裡在想什麼事情似的，那種眼神。有時候我的確很多疑，但是我不相信如果換成是別人，就不會看出來他們的怪異之處。畢竟今天是跟他們第一次見面吧，我又跟他們才認識不到一小時，我對他們的了解實在有限。不過聖文例外吧，不知道為甚麼，當初好像就是很喜歡他的味道，覺得可以信任他，雖然帶來了幾次慘痛的經驗......。

「怎麼了嗎？你們是不是不舒服啊？」

「痾，我想我真的沒事，沒什麼。」蒼心揮著手說。

「是嗎，那我要一份......。」我把心思回到晚餐上面，看著上面寫的一些食物。好難抉擇啊，如果能的話真想每個都吃一點。「我要一份牛排，還有玉米濃湯。」

「我要一份這個，謝謝。」最後換聖文講他要的東西。

那穿著打扮的好像女僕的服務生，在記完我們點的餐後，就走去廚房的地方。

等待的時候，我不知道要做什麼，我就開口問

「聖文，可不可以給我房間的鑰匙一下。」

「你要做什麼？」聖文簡單的問。

「沒什麼，你有沒有帶什麼書，我想看，不然現在等著也是無聊。」

諾頓先生突然倒抽一口氣，我看向他，他隨即便又裝成深呼吸的樣子。

這樣實在是太做作了，我又是說了什麼很令人訝異的話嗎？會驚訝到或是該講驚嚇到這種程度。他們該不會是壞人吧，想要從我們這裡拿走什麼東西，雖然聖文平時似乎很穩重─不過他對我的方式我就不敢多說了，但聖文會不會並不知情，而呆呆的受騙吧。如果真的是這樣，那我就一定要阻止。

「我沒有帶什麼書耶，你要不要去大廳看看，就是旅館近來的地方，那邊好像有書可以拿來看。」他搔著臉旁的疤痕笑著說。

好奇怪，他們。

這種感覺就好像是有什麼事情瞞著我的樣子。我好像有什麼事情想要問啊，問什麼呢？頭忽然有點痛，想不起來，就好像用腦過度時的情況一樣，雖然我已經很久都沒動什麼腦了，整天都在混。

我推開椅子，起身往大廳走去。在櫃子那邊挑了好久，都沒看到我喜歡的小說，只好隨手拿了幾本，看是什麼就讀什麼吧。我沒有看我拿起來的書名是什麼，當作是一種驚喜，到了餐廳再看。

我坐下來，拿起書本來看，第一本是「傲慢與偏見」？這本書我以前在圖書館有看過，不過內容我連翻都不想翻。我放下來拿了第二本，好像在雜貨店完抽當。「獨狼」，看到這個名稱，我就覺得很有興趣，拿起來便先翻到目錄的地方看了一下。是動物小說啊，這種類型的我還沒有看過，不過應該會很好看，至少比第一本好多了，我覺得。

看了沒多久，食物就送上來了，我記下看到的頁碼後把書本放了下來。

熱騰騰的牛排，味道很香，我好像很久都沒吃過熟食了，從什麼時候開始......。不過那牛排不是放在鐵板上，而是在白色的盤子哩，旁邊放了一根像是烤過的綠色筍子，還沒有剝皮。整個上面淋著的是顏色看起來不像黑胡椒的黑胡椒醬料，但是香味可以證明它是。

我在吃完的時候注意到，有人居然可以吃的下那麼多東西。就看著諾頓先生的盤子裡是好幾層不知道是什麼的肉，這樣的食量是吃不下的時候，那他如果情況很好，到底能吃多少？我還真想看一看。不對，他們有可能是壞人，我可沒空去管這個。

我們吃完之後便是直接回房間，我把書本放回去原本的櫃子，以後有機會應該還可以再看，不過現在回到房間裡的話，我也可能只是把它丟在一旁。

我一回到房間裡，二話不說便又變回狼的樣子，把衣服收起來後，就躺在那大的不得了的客廳，我按開電視機的電源，這種不知道做什麼的時刻就看著那被電視台限定節目流程的影像內容，至少不用像電腦一樣，要做什麼要自己去找，不過我好像都是非法下載。

我才注意到，以前房間裡的一台筆記型電腦不見了，我真懷疑我日子到底是怎麼過的，過了好幾個月的現在才想起來，我腦袋真的有問題啊。

另外兩個人他們說要出去一下，等下就會回來，還希望聖文一起跟去，我馬上就說我也要去，但是卻出乎意料的被拒絕了。

「你先留在這裡看電視吧，我們等下就回來。」

「那你們要去哪裡？」

「無可奉告。」這次是諾頓先生講說。

去你的無可奉告，搞甚麼神秘。

接著便只剩下我一個在房間裡。

我忽然很想去搜看看聖文的行李，沒有原因地。我走到了他的包包旁邊，看到裡面就是一些衣服，什麼都沒有，就在我這麼想的同時，我看到了有一封信，在邊緣的地方。

信封上沒有寫是給誰的，但是要用現在的姿態看實在不方便，正好房間裡沒人，我就直接變成人的樣子，衣服也不穿就直接拿出信來看。


　　給夏蘭：

　　這封信是我在很久之前夾在小說裏面給你的，因為我確信你一定會看這本小說，就跟你即將發生車禍的第一次死亡一樣確定。

　　.......
　　.......
　　.......

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　神的使者，死神段雲豪。

　　PS :  之後發生的事情是你自己自作孽，誰叫你要沒事去管太多閒事，到時候如果逼不得已又要再一次，你就自己看著辦吧。
　　　　　還有，如果你覺得無聊，可以把聖文包包側邊的第二個拉鍊打開，裡面會有一本有趣的小說。
　　　　　要不要看在於你，但是後果請自負。
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　好心的使者，死神段雲豪。

這是什麼鳥信件？看完了之後的第一個感想。

不過最後一行跟上面為甚麼要用不一樣的顏色寫，就好像不是同時寫的。之後會發生什麼事情嗎？可是看起來描述的又不像是未來將會發生，就好像是已經......發生過了。為甚麼，上了火車後，問題又這麼多。

還有一本小說，既然連段雲豪都說有趣的書，那我想應該真的會很好看。我伸手便拉開側邊的拉鍊......。
===============幕後花絮===========================
沃雷卡 : 啊，這裡的燒烤店真好吃，在那個餐廳李，我不知道為甚麼就是沒什麼胃口啊。

(桌上堆著好幾座盤子山)

蒼心 : 我也是......。

聖文 : 那，要再去下一攤嗎？
(眾人點頭稱是)

●

(在飯店裡)
夏蘭 : 我又餓了.....他們什麼時候回來 ......

----------


## 小火龍

愈來愈猜不透接下來的劇情發展了呢
段雲豪給夏蘭看的小說，難道還會是同一本
他想一直做到夏蘭有他預期中的感想為止嗎？

----------


## 芬里尔

發現大家的文章都很創新 根本沒法猜測下面的發展……
發現斷還真是那啥…… 自稱“好心的使者” 感覺很怪異……
加油吧……（詞窮中……）

----------


## ShadelanJenn

3-8
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
我獨自一人被留在房間裡，他們回來的時候都已經十點多了。

「你們到底去了哪裡？」

「討論事情。」聖文平淡的說。

「為什麼都不願意跟我講，我也想知道啊。」

「你剛剛翻過我的包包嗎？」他在電視的後面講。

「是啊。」我走到他旁邊回道。

「喔。快點睡吧你，明天早上六點就要到火車站，跟今天早上一樣。」他把包包內的東西整理了一下後，就拿著衣服去洗澡。

也許是因為信裡面有提到吧，我注意到他唯一沒有整理的就是側邊的袋子。

我就直接躺在地板上，我還是比較習慣睡硬的地方，那床實在是太軟了，讓我覺得很難過。不過我並沒有真的睡著，而是在試著想要知道他們之間的互動。

起初等的很無聊，而且也真的很想睡了，就撐的好辛苦，讓自己不要睡著的方法就是不斷的在心裡想事情，想什麼都好，或是聽他們發出的任何聲音。

他們好像都沒什麼事情要做，除了電視機的聲音外，他們好像也沒什麼講話。只是終於等了很久很久，再我已經不耐煩的時候終於聽到了一句話

「沃雷卡，你想，為甚麼聖文中午時要那麼做？」是蒼心的聲音，我想應該是。

「那是他們之間的事情，我們也沒什麼理由去管，不要讓他知道最好。如果真要講的話，說不定在背後有這個世界的神在引導。而我也有自己必須要去做的事情，同樣也不能對別人說。」

「我認為啊，如果這個世界真的有神，那麼祂一定是很奇怪的神。但是他真的就什麼都忘記了耶，看他見到我們時的樣子，我真的很驚訝。」

我忘記了什麼？我怎麼全都沒感覺，今天中午又發生了什麼事情，我好想知道。刺痛，好像腦袋突然被扎了一下，我到底在想什麼啊。

「剛才在外面所講的那些事情，希望你不要對別人說，這些事情講出去，我想對......。」

「起來了。」

奇怪，怎麼話講到一半聲音好像變了。

「快點起來了啦。」怎麼聽起來好像是聖文的聲音。

我應該要繼續裝睡吧，不然的話他們一定不會在我耳前說出心裡的話。

「夏蘭！」我的耳朵！

「真是的，快點起來，要是趕不上火車，就完蛋了！」真的是聖文的聲音啊。

果然是這樣，我睡著了。已經早上了，只是這房間若沒有開燈的話，看起來就很昏暗，這應該是這超大房間的唯一一個缺憾，不過也才住一晚，好沒感覺。

哀，讓人等的人又是我，這樣好像對他們都有點不太好意思了。我記得沒錯的話，單從他們幾句的對話來看，應該不是壞人吧，不過我又忘記了什麼事情呢，是聖文又對我做了什麼嗎。我看了看自己前腳上帶著的手環，必須要向我隱瞞的原因又是什麼？一切的一切，我都好想搞清楚啊。神，若這真的是你的旨意，為什麼不明白的對我說，卻要我遇到這種事情。我實在是不明白啊。


雖然這好像是只有卡通或是童話才會講的話，不過......。

就這樣，我們白天啟程搭火車，中午就在火車上的餐廳吃飯，到了晚上，就在附近的旅館住宿。過著漫長卻又驚奇那每個城市的不同的生活。

雖然我注意到他們是真的有事情瞞著我，而聖文似乎也知道，不過還是算了吧，面對信上所說的奇異風險，我可不敢去挑戰，因為還有什麼不可能發生。除了被封印，現在我又疑似因為聖文喪失記憶，那下次會不會就死了。死亡的感覺，我好害怕啊，我還這麼年輕，要是就這樣走了，真不划算。

終於，在第三天的下午一點，到了諾蘭。總共花了約三十個小時。我對於這種晚上會停駛的作法，不是很贊同，畢竟，按照所花的時間，如果整天行駛的話，應該不到兩天就能到了才對。這應該是這個世界中的其中一個不合理存在。但是晚上能看到各種城市也不錯，只是也沒什麼機會仔細去看，因為都留在旅館裡，他們除了第一天晚上出去外，之後再沒有過。


「到了嗎？」我吃著火車上的食物，這該不會是最後一餐了吧。

「等下就要進站了。」聖文講。

「喔，車上的食物不知道為什麼真好吃，好不想下去啊。」我裝可憐哀求道。

「那你就留在車上好啦。」

沒想到完全沒有用。我意識到我這樣就好像白痴一樣低能。

下了火車，我原本期待說會見到一堆奇裝異服的魔法師，或是獸人樣貌的人，但確不是如此。一樣都是很平凡的人類在火車站裡走來走去。

「為什麼，你不是說諾蘭這裡有三個國境的人嗎？怎麼全都是人類？」我問聖文。

「正因為這裡有一般的人類，所以才都要打扮的跟常人一樣。不過魔法師也是人類啦，主要就是半獸要變身成人的樣貌。走吧，先去我說的地方登記，不然可不能搭前往另外兩個國境的火車。」

我們全都跟著聖文前往登記處，原來諾頓先生跟蒼心也都要一起先經過登記。

這裡的火車站，真是最大的一個，簡直跟去過一次的中央國北城不相上下，甚至可以說比他還大。我們走了好久，繞了一堆電梯，還有走到，才終於找到一個位於地下大廳的一個入境登記兌換處。

在櫃檯的人，我見過！但是想不起來是誰。

「你好，我們有兩個人要進行初次登記，另外兩個人則是要分別辦理前往瑪拉以及伏諾的入境。」聖文替我們講了。

「想必是夏蘭跟諾頓先生吧。你們果然來了，我已經優先替你們處理好身分的事情了，請拿去吧。」那櫃檯的服務員講。

「你是誰？我有見過你是嗎？」我靠在櫃檯上問。

「真是的，難道忘記我是誰了。沒想到你不只記憶出了問題，連你的天賦都如此喪失，我還真是難過啊。」他露出有點難過的表情。「那個，拉多，能不能麻煩妳一下，我有事情要離開一下，拜託啦。」

他透過櫃檯的玻璃窗看著聖文說：「你一定是聖文了吧，請允許我這麼做，因為我想試試看第一個身為幻獸狼的主人的人類，到底有何能耐。」

接著他居然就直接從那櫃檯裡面穿了出來。這是門嗎？以及，他既然知道幻獸狼，不要又出現一個我認識的熟人了吧。

我們的四周突然變的一片黑暗，接著出現的地方，竟然處在一個大草原上。而我們面前的那個人消失了，取而代之的是一匹巨大的狼在我們面前。

「雖然我本身不是很喜歡，但是來決鬥吧！」那狼在我們面前說。

----------


## 芬里尔

隨時被人控制記憶和行動能力很可怕啊……
剛來就要打 很沒有禮貌哦~（炸）
不過還是蠻期待怎麽打的~（炸炸炸）

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 隨時被人控制記憶和行動能力很可怕啊……
> 剛來就要打 很沒有禮貌哦~（炸）
> 不過還是蠻期待怎麽打的~（炸炸炸）


隨時被人控制記憶和行動能力，此話怎講？
啊。想起來了。

因為我經常會不知道自己在做什麼，或是做過了什麼。(事實...)
總絕得記憶的片斷間，都會有空隙，我拼命回想，卻只是越想越頭痛，仍想不起來。

真糟糕啊我。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

那匹狼即刻便衝向聖文，沒有任何預告的。

聖文的反應也很迅速，扔下行李後，隨即向右跳開，閃過了牠的初擊。

他們誰也沒有停下來向對方解釋，只是不斷的攻擊及閃避。

看到牠的樣子以及動作，已經讓我有了八九成的把握牠究竟是誰了。他除了不斷的撲擊、揮爪之外，尚未使用牙齒去攻擊，是在手下留情嗎？若這真的事牠們的決鬥，我想絕對不止於此。

這還是我第一次看到聖文跟別人，狼打架，不知道他以前有沒有過這樣的經驗。但我不應該這樣講，畢竟我也沒有過多少次，唯一的幾次只有在回到另一個世界時的幾個月內而已。

而聖文是怎麼搞的，至今仍未主動攻擊一次，只是東閃西避。我們其餘三者也都只是靜靜的在一旁觀戰。見他們看著狼與聖文決鬥的樣子，好似已經對這種決鬥習以為常，只是看他們的表情，應該也是想知道事情的緣由吧。我想我目前擔心的就是為什麼牠要主動挑起戰鬥，以及若是聖文只守不攻的方式使得他戰敗，會不會有什麼可怕的後果。只希望不要是最慘的結果。

從他們開始到現在，少說也已經過了十分鐘了，誰也沒有說話。我只是目不轉睛的盯著他們你來我往。兩者目前連大氣也不喘一下，讓我開始佩服起聖文的體力原來這麼好，不愧他每天早上都去慢跑的努力。

我在先前見到他每天早上都會滿身大汗的回來，於是便問他原因，他竟然是每天早上都四點起床，去晨跑好幾十公里。要我這麼做，我絕對做不來。我在否定自己，但這卻也是不爭的事實。


「體力不錯，就一個人類來說。」這是決鬥開始後牠講的第一句話。「你是魔法師吧，為什麼不用你們擁有的力量，用魔法來決鬥？」

「彼此彼此，因為我確定你不會在決鬥上使用你那一族的強大力量。」聖文笑著說。「不是嗎？」

「你知道的很清楚嘛。」牠嗤嗤的笑著。「這次就當作我輸了好了。要能夠判斷敵我之間的差距以及能力也是很重要的。」

怎麼會事情就這樣發展到一半中途停止。會不會有點太誇張了？

「你的體力、速度跟力量接不僅止於此吧。一些事情若不到最後是不會知道真正的結果的。雖然一些事情的發生事可能可以猜測到的，但也是要看主導的人，他怎麼做了。」聖文整個人坐了下來。最後一句話，說話的口氣好像帶有很深長的意味。

「我在人類世界太久，很久沒有去挑戰了，能力一定早就下降了。雖說是因著興趣來到這裡，不過我好像也有點厭煩了。」那狼也坐了下來。

「那，話題稍微切過來吧。為什麼要找我決鬥，現在卻又停止了。如果真的要測試我的實力，這樣可還沒完全顯露喔。」

牠停頓了一會才道：「完全是因為我想要有人來讓我運動一下，就是這個自私簡單的願望。

「夏蘭，你不也很久都沒有真正的動過了，沒想到你的能力會變的如此的差，連我的味道都聞不出來，我可老遠就知道你來了。」牠坐在那邊，悠閒的像是剛才什麼都不曾發生過一樣，輕鬆自在的講。

果然。

「你為什麼會知道我們會來？」我直接的問。

「因為我也是關係人。而且我也在來到這個世界時，有問過這個世界的先知。」牠起身來，變成了人的樣子，像我們這邊走來。「沃雷卡‧諾頓，當然也知道關於你的事情。只是相信我，這句話你們應該也聽了很多遍了，時間還沒到。一切的事情都有它發生的程序，現在的我有許多事情還不能告訴你。」

我看見諾頓先生點了點頭。可是我現在就想要知道一切事情的原因，一切事情發生的真相，所有的一切，所有的意義，真的，我好想現在就知道。

「聖文，你應該有對牠用過了那個吧。雖然這是有可能的過程，但是還是因為他自己的希望所造成的。」

「我知道。」

不要又好像我不在這裡了一樣，自顧自的講的好自然。我的臉上就像是掛了三條線。

「要不要回去了呢。雖然我還想待在這裡一段時間，但是可以先送你們回去，至於火車票，我已經拜託拉多了。你們找剛才那位小姐就可以了。」

這裡是另外一個世界嗎？門，也能夠這樣子用啊。

「能否告訴我你的名子？」聖文問。

「這是人類的習慣吧。我叫做祈。請多指教。」牠跟聖文握起手來了。

「夏蘭，你未來的路可長著呢。」牠向我拋出一個東西。

我用嘴巴去接，啊！卻沒想到直接吞進去了。

「算了，吃了也不會有害處。加油吧，去完成那個人的希望。」

「誰的希望？算了。你應該不會講吧，所有知情的人都一樣。」我脫口而出，但是我也知道不可能。我已經逐漸明白了一些事情。

我沒理由的看了一下這裡的天空，好藍。我試著讓別的事物暫時蓋掉我的疑問。

「那，告訴我一件事情就好，為什麼你會到人類的世界來，那另外一個也來了嗎？哥。」

----------


## 芬里尔

哥……哥哥？
咦咦 有親屬關係？
聖文好像很老練的樣子啊 他知道什麽麽？
另一只又是哪位？
這章留下的懸念好多……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

TO 芬里爾

懸念很多，的確是這樣沒錯。

我好像每一小節都會留下一堆莫名奇妙的疑惑。

或說，另外一隻是在問誰呢？我怎麼沒發覺……。

另外。

啊，其實考慮好久。

我有想過要把文章全部重寫。

也想過這篇就先到此告一個段落，把整篇文章全部重新開始。

不過這樣好像很累，而且重寫不一定會比較好，我知道。

只是這篇在寫的過程中，好像有什麼東西不見了。

不過內容大致上應該差不多，我好像把這個當成草稿了。

如果我真的決定，(不是已經決定好了嗎？)那我應該之後會先開始重寫的部份，直到我再度回到目前的地方。

順便讓每次段落的地方，能夠分明一點，好像有時候就不知道這小節在講什麼。

大概就是這樣吧。

小說，我應該要再多練習才是。不過火龍說的沒錯，現在是學生，應該還是要用功一點比較好。學到的東西很多都是小說也能夠寫、能夠用的知識。

啊。我自顧自的在講什麼……，每次都會這樣，這篇回復好像流水帳。(我真的知道流水帳的意思嗎？)[不要你管。]

抱歉啦。不過因為我也不知道，就別人來看的話，這個小說寫的怎麼樣。我還是希望能夠寫的好一點。(你又切回最初講的嗎。)[煩い……]所以要重寫，應該是這樣。(超不肯定的語氣啊。)[我好想扁我自己……]

如果目前這篇覺得寫的還可以，我或許會先繼續寫，不過仍不放棄要重寫的心願啊。

啊，芬里爾さん ごめんね。

----------


## 芬里尔

無所謂啊 這麽多話藏在心底會很難受的……
其實 寫文章最主要使自己的感受 如果只在意他人就會讓自己很累（被衆讀者咬死） 寫文章的初衷 是要自己快樂 不是麽？
突然發現芬沒有資格說別人……
那麽 夏蘭加油~

----------


## ShadelanJenn

> 無所謂啊 這麽多話藏在心底會很難受的……
> 其實 寫文章最主要使自己的感受 如果只在意他人就會讓自己很累（被衆讀者咬死） 寫文章的初衷 是要自己快樂 不是麽？
> 突然發現芬沒有資格說別人……
> 那麽 夏蘭加油~


藏在心裡的話，相信我，絕對不止於此，只是我真正說出口的(這是網站吧?又不真人面對面。)[該死...]很少，只是目前唯一對我如此說過的只有一個人，而我這時忽然想起另一個經歷。內心的想法被人(這樣稱呼他好嗎？人家畢竟是牧師耶。)[……]一針見血的說出來。其實那時候心裡滿害怕的。

我時常會沒有講出心裡的話，因為我認為講了也沒用。或許出自於我跟我家人的互動關係便是如此，在家裡其實都太說話，而且很多時候，我講了好像也沒用，一些事情我試著去解釋，但是最終還是被罵，那乾脆不要講好了，反正結果都一樣。

(這也就是為什麼我存在的原因。)[少囉唆]

啊，連帶的，有點快要接近負面情緒的臨界點。還是不要繼續想比較好，事情大概就是這樣子。

(要不要我加油添醋一番啊。)

----------


## 芬里尔

這就是青春啊~（炸） 
其實有的時候 芬也是這樣 因爲知道解釋了以後會更麻煩 就幹脆不解釋了這樣……
所以有什麽話都對芬說吧~（炸炸炸）
老是想這些 對身體不好哦~ 開心起來 開心起來~
需不需要（冷）笑話？（核爆）

----------


## ShadelanJenn

「你不是早就知道我對人類的世界很有興趣了嗎。」

「我的確是忘了，忘的一乾二淨。剛才你給的那個是什麼？」

「那個啊，是實驗用的覺醒劑，是用這個世界裡獸人的理論及研究所做出來的能力強化劑。應該能夠幫助你那近乎喪失的本能覺醒吧，不過凡是都有副作用，希望沒事。」他講的一派輕鬆的樣子。

副作用？有副作用還給我吃，我對我從以前到現在就一直是能夠被別人實驗或是虐待的對象感到光榮，才怪。

「有什麼副作用？」我平靜的問。

「不知道，也許等你真的有什麼事情之後，我會知道有什麼副作用的。」

我到底還有什麼事情勢不可能發生在我身上的，我的生活充滿著與別人不一樣的坎坷。

「再見。祝你們旅行愉快。」

下一刻，當我一眨眼的下一個畫面，我們已經回到了剛才來到的登記處。不過祈卻不在，他真的還沒回來，仍留在另一片藍色天空下的大地上。

週圍的人好像也沒有注意到什麼不對勁，若幾個人憑空消失又冒然憑空出現，所有看到的人都會大吃一驚吧。

或許有機會的話，我應該回去找看看另外一位兄弟，不過那也真的是要做好心理準備才能去，說不定一過去馬上就會被他打，應該是被咬才對，因為他好像不怎麼欣賞所有跟人類有關的一切，項圈當然包括其中。

「現在要去哪？」

「走吧，牠不是說要去找剛才櫃檯隔壁的那位拿票。」聖文放下行李在我們旁邊，走向登記處的地方，我也跟著他去。

「您好，應該是葉勝文先生吧。這是您訂的車票，三張成人票，兩張是前往瑪法的龍山，一張是前往伏諾的塔巴克，請確認一下沒有錯吧。並請在此付款，謝謝，一共是一萬一千偌基整。」

他在付了錢之後就往回走去，把票發給了蒼心及諾頓，我接著在等待他把我的票給我。

「你沒票。」聖文說。

「什麼？」

「你沒票，你自己看吧。」

他拿出一張卡片，是剛才祈給聖文的卡。上面有著一張狼的照片，下方還有著幾個大大的字「召喚獸」以及寫了種族及特徵的幾行字。

「這是什麼？」我發問。

「就是你。召喚獸在諾蘭之後，前往瑪法或伏諾都是免費的，只要有契約的魔法師陪同即可。」

「召喚獸是什麼？那諾頓拿到的卡片是寫什麼？」

「你自己去問他吧，我已經把他的登記卡給他了。反正你免費就對了。」

我走到他的身邊，請求他給我看他的卡片。

上面一樣貼有他的照片，但是下面卻是寫著半獸，種族是龍族。顏色也跟我的卡片不太一樣，他的是綠色的，而我的是藍色的卡。

「這世界還有龍的存在嗎？」

我小聲的問聖文。世上真的有龍的存在啊，我好像有在哪裡看過什麼東西，不過想不起來。

「龍族在這裡指的都是類似爬蟲類的半獸，不過目前屬龍族的半獸為數不多，僅能算少數。目前最多的半獸大概最常看到的就是狼、虎、豹、熊、牛等。不過數量最多的是犬屬的半獸，幾乎有一半以上的半獸全都是狼族的。但是除了半獸之外，其實還有完獸跟全獸。」聖文轉頭向蒼心講「我說的應該沒錯吧。」

蒼心馬上就回答了一聲「嗯」。

「蒼心的話，我不清楚他的種族，不過也是半獸。半獸就是能自由變化成半獸半人跟人類樣貌的獸人。另外兩個的話比較特殊，並不常見。」

「那我要分類的話算哪一個？」打破沙鍋問到底。

「全獸能夠自由變成動物、人形以及獸形三種型態。你應該是算這個吧。」

全獸啊，我又是少數的奇異份子。這讓我有種優越感，不過希望全獸不會是比較不好的特殊族群，既然能自由變換那應該就是比較好的吧。

我們全部都前往月台準備搭火車，不過我們三個，我、聖文還有諾頓先生是要前往瑪法國，而蒼心則是要回到伏諾，所以就只能在不同的月台分手了。到頭來，我還是沒問他問什麼不舒服的原因，聽祈所說的，好像又是因為我的原因，只希望他沒事情。

聖文在月台上的販賣機前買了幾罐飲料，也分給諾頓先生。他說這次的火車晚上不會停了，會一路直駛首都瑪法，途中會經過龍山。

除了我們之外，不遠處的每個椅子也有人在坐著等待。不過這次我終於親眼見到一次所謂的半獸是什麼了，或許是因為這裡已經是一般人所不會到的地方的關係吧。

有一些人，看起來是人的體格，不過卻有著似於動物的外觀，而我見到的幾乎都是狼不然就是虎。耳朵是長在頭上，全身都毛茸茸的，但是一樣有穿衣服。我還以為跟動物一樣，既然有毛髮就乾脆不穿算了。

而沒有普通人類的話，我就算這時候講話應該也不會引起注目吧。

「諾頓先生，你也要去龍山嗎？」就在我們等著火車時，我問他。

「喔，對。要的話尼可以叫握沃雷卡就好，先生不用加了。」他喝了一口飲料後，停頓了一下回答道。

「喔，沃。」這是哪裡來的感動，我忽然覺得這樣的叫法好像很親密。

他聽到後差點沒把飲料噴出來，我當場嚇到，他怎麼會反應這麼激動。

「沒事吧，沃......沃雷卡先生。」我擔心再這樣叫一次他會不會下次整罐打翻。

「沒事......。」

我除了跟他聊天之外也問了他很多問題，看聖文不管，只是坐在旁邊吹著口哨，我也很高興。現在的諾頓先生看起來好多了，之前聽他說不太舒服時，有點擔心。不過那也是確定他不是壞人之後。

「火車來了，是這班。」

在等了幾十分鐘後，火車終於出現了。每個人都站起來排隊準備上車，我們也是。這次到達目的地的時間，是明天早上。

新的一天，同時也是能見到不同的世界的開始，希望今晚能夠睡的著，不要因為太興奮而失眠。

=================幕後花絮=========================
夏蘭 : 沃......我......能不能抱你......我好冷......(夢話中!!)

聖文 : 他是夢到什麼了，聲音感覺好娘啊......。

沃雷卡 : 也許是賽西魯( 心想 : 難不成你靈魂出竅了？)

聖文 : 賽西魯是什麼？

沃雷卡 : 沒什麼......。

----------


## 芬里尔

聊得很開心 似乎忘記了時間 直到你說下線 才不舍地離開……
今日又遇你上線 只是時過境遷 那邊 已然不是從前的你……
原來 每個人都有心情低潮啊……
突然覺得 可以真正傾訴的朋友很少……
往往是自己真心說話 而對方在極力掩飾……
很壓抑……
啊啊 是來評論文章的啊 別介意……
夏蘭不知不覺地被實驗了啊……
好……邪惡……
芬 想要快點見到那個兄弟……

----------


## ShadelanJenn

序章Introduction：

　之一　沉睡的封印-Sunk Asleep
===============================================
我是一個人類，我是這麼認為，而最初或許也的確是，但是現在我的立場似乎不怎麼堅定。

一開始，我的確是貨真價實的普通人類，生活也平凡的可以，同時也很無趣。每天早上起床後，我會習慣性的洗澡，準備完畢後揹著書包上學。上完課後，放學回家之後的第一件事情，就是打開電腦開始無聊。為什麼會無聊？因為我根本就只是漫無目的的在網路上閒逛。我連我要做什麼都不知道。

我獨自一人住在一間公寓的房子裡，沒有人管我。或許對許多學生而言，這是很愉快的事情，沒有父母撈叨。不過真的過習慣之後，其實也還好，就只是一個人，這樣的事實而已。我沒有父母，就我所知是這樣，但是我還有一位伯父，我的生活所需的錢都是從他來的。這樣的我，好像日子過的很糜爛，確實如此。

我的生活中充滿著幻想，想像著我有著特殊的能力，能夠使用超能力瞬間移動，巨大的力氣能夠打爆牆壁，鋼鐵般的身體讓我能夠被車輾過也沒關西。但是一切的一切，都只是幻想，不可能會成真。因為目前我的生活周圍，就是一個現實到不行的人類世界。什麼都沒有，只有人類。

就這樣從我有意識以來，就一直過著短暫生命的人類生活，時光飛逝，一瞬間已經過了十幾年，現實就是現實，不可能會有幻想成真的一天。但是某一日，我對此改觀了，因為我出了車禍，而那個意外還讓我真正的遇見了第一個碰到的非人類種族，不過我卻沒有想像中的高興，因為他是死神，還是我的同學！

不過要是我就這樣死了，那麼我就已經再見了，不可能還有什麼事情是值得講的。

我在之後，回到了世界上。原以為生活又要回到幾近無聊的日子，不過卻有許多事情開始不一樣，也絕對讓超愛活在自己的世界中的我，開始覺得人生真美好。

不過我錯了，事情總是要付出代價的。

因為我的個性很懶，要一下子講完所有事情發生的經過，我會瘋掉。所以如果要省略掉冗長的故事，直接講明結果的話，我會說：「我發現了我不是人類，是匹狼，是從另一個世界來的我的兄弟告訴我的，而且我們是擁有神奇力量的狼一族。但是不知道是不是正因為如此，我才被我的伯父封印了。」

但是我的感受絕對不可能只用這樣的一段話輕描淡寫的帶過。



「為什麼？我不知道你要做什麼，但是為什麼這樣對我。我又做錯了什麼嗎？哈納。」我退到房子的角落，身體不斷的顫抖。而哈納，正是我伯父的名子。

「夏蘭，很抱歉這樣子做，但是我目前只想的到這個方法，若不這麼做，你真正身分的力量，可能會替這個世界引來戰爭。」他手裡的一個銀手鐲正在發著亮光。「放心，只是像睡覺一樣簡單，也許未來有一天，時機到了，你會再醒來的。」

我不要你向哄小孩一樣的用那種口氣對我說話，這也不是說像睡覺一樣簡單就能解決的。

「我還是不明白，為什麼……」

我的話已經講不下去了，因為身體忽然不聽使喚。有種強烈的睡意充斥著我，整個人覺得好無力，視線也開始模糊，接下來會發生的事情不難想像。

「我不要這樣，我不要！」講不出話來的我只是在心裡想著，強烈的恐懼感在我心裡緊緊包圍著我。

我貼著牆壁努力的想要撐住，但是不論我怎麼想要去反抗那種感覺，它仍在短短的幾秒內將我征服。最後我記得的印象，只有支持不住身體而整個人往旁邊倒下去的模糊影像。

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　（序完）
第一章甦醒Regain Consciousness：

　之一　短夢初醒Image
==============================================
不知從何時開始，我走在一條柏油馬路上，好像沒有任何的目的地，只是一直走著。日頭在上方不斷的照耀著，現在是白天。一片藍藍的天空，有著幾朵雲不斷的飄浮著。兩旁的建築對我來說，就好像無關緊要的裝飾品。

我穿過一條一條的路，經過無數個轉角，我完全不知道我為什麼要往這邊走，只是知到著某個地方正在等我過去。我嘗試著讓腦中的記憶影像更清晰，讓要走的路線浮現。

我走了好久，真的好久，不知道經過了多少時間。但是我不覺得累、不覺得熱，也不覺得渴，還是一直走著，前往我想要去的地方。

我稍微停了下來，看了看周圍，仍然有房子，不過在不知不覺中，周圍已經杳無人煙。但是這裡卻有著一個花園，在一個巨大的廣場中。我走到廣場中的草地上，整個人躺了下來，看著那同樣一望無際的藍空。甚麼聲音都沒有，就連蟲鳴鳥叫都沒有，只有細微的空氣在流動著，一股淡淡的味道，飄過我的嗅覺。

好寧靜。

「我還要去嗎？」我不自覺的問了出來，在空無一人的地方對著自己說。

「應該要吧。」心裡的我回答了。

「好安靜，好想睡一下。」

我閉起眼睛，想要好好享受著現在的這種感覺。周圍的風吹草動，我感覺的到。

「要不要起來？要不要走了？」

「可是我想睡。」

「颬」

一個微小的聲音突然閃過，好像有種被人召喚的感覺，心裡的一個空間，突然被某個人或某件事給佔據了。我的一個想法閃過

有誰，在呼喚我嗎？

我忽然覺得，周圍的一切都消失了，原有的氣息全都不見了，所有的事物彷彿都在下墜，無聲無息的離去，包括我。

我感到一陣恐懼，害怕的感覺不斷的充實自己。我沒有叫出聲來，不知道是不想叫，還是叫不出來，但是心裡確實有種緊張的壓迫感。

「叮」

我的手好像碰到了什麼東西，剛才伸出去時，好像有一瞬間抓到了什麼，但是卻又給溜走了。我握了握拳頭，嘗試去想像剛才在手中的觸感。

我仍在不斷的下降，我看不見任何東西，我聽不到任何聲音，但是我卻感覺的到我在落下，在一片能夠稱得上是無限的黑暗之中。

「碰。」

我好像從空中突然墜入了地上，就如同隕石落至地球那般，深深的震撼了地表，但是我卻沒有任何疼痛，只是單純的感受到，我進入了某個地方，或者可以說是一個實質的領域。

那個有如身在無重力中的空虛感消失了。我似乎躺在地板上，下面一個硬實的感覺傳上來。我感覺到一股原本所似乎沒有的溫度，空氣忽然變的熱了起來。聲音，窸窸窣窣的聲音出現在我耳中，與原本的寂靜成了完全的對比。

我張開眼睛，一到強烈的光登時打在我的眼睛，一瞬間我什麼都看不到了，直到我逐漸適應的那光線。我看著上面，是灰色的天花板，正頭頂上有著一個洞，光線似乎是從那裡打進來的。

好熱，我怎麼覺得全身發燙，胸口還撲通撲通劇烈的跳著，心臟跳動的好快，只怕再快一點點便要停止了，我沒有意識的張著嘴巴大口大口的喘氣。就像是剛跑完千六，只是有的只是除了疲累痠痛以外的症狀。

現在的這種情況，以及剛才那印象深刻的畫面以及感覺，是在作夢嗎？每次當我做夢醒來時，某一些特殊的夢總會帶給我近似於這樣的感受。是如此的真實，所有的一切都讓我覺得好像是親身經歷過的一樣。

我閉起眼睛，把所有的事情先擱置一旁，想要先讓自己冷靜一下，就在我再度掙開眼睛時，忽然有一個人的臉出現在我的面前，我一見到便因為驚嚇而失聲叫了出來。

「啊！」

「嗨......。」

我爬起來便往反方向跑，直到這個空間的盡頭，一面牆壁擋在我面前，使我無法再繼續往前，才轉過頭來看看到底是怎麼回事。

「嗨，你聽的懂我說的話嗎？」他站在那穿過洞口的光線直射的地方朝著我的方向說話。

他是在對我說話嗎，我微微向左向右一看，在看的出來是在石洞裡的這裡，除了我和他之外再無一人。

「我沒有惡意喔。」他蹲了下來，在那邊朝著我揮揮手，嘴裡還吹著口哨，像是在召喚小狗那樣。

光是這樣的一個陌生人突然的出現，就已經夠讓我震驚的了，他的一個奇怪的問句以及舉動，更是讓我產生了莫大的疑問。難道我看起來像是白痴，還是一個失智的老人？

接著我馬上就理解他會這麼問的原因，不是別的，正是我已經變成了一匹狼的外貌。或許是因為剛才才從夢裡醒來，又或者是因為急忙逃跑的關係，使得我沒有注意到自己的改變。但是我不記得我睡前的時候有變成狼的樣子啊，這究竟是怎麼回事，還有這個地方到底是哪裡？

那人身高目測起來並不高，不過要與現在四隻腳站立的我相比的話，還是高出了三、四個頭。我不確定他的皮膚顏色是不是褐色，因為在光線的照射下顯得比較接近金黃色。

他逐漸向我靠近，緩緩的一步一步的走過來，離開了那塊受陽光照耀的地板。我表示警告，便低下身來，喉嚨滾動著一個低沉的聲音，企圖嚇阻他繼續前進。

依稀感覺起來似乎他並沒有惡意，但是畢竟是不認識的陌生人，何況現在他見到的不是一個人類，而是一匹可能被認為有危險性的狼，他會做出什麼舉動來我還不知道。

他不知道從何處拿出了一塊肉，一股血肉的香味像是被解放了一樣，不久散逸到了我這裡，激起了我的食慾。我的肚子咕咕作響，像是旬日都沒吃過東西一樣的飢餓。他拿著那塊肉，好像在期待著我會過去一樣，停在那裡。我卻試著忍耐飢餓的感覺，我知道，他一定有什麼企圖，所以千萬不能過去。

他沒有說話，他決定改變方式。他把肉放在地上後逕自退去，退到了十呎之外，留下一個不斷誘惑著我的食物在地上。

「吃吧。」心裡的一個聲音說著。

不行......。

「好餓啊。」一個幾近哀求的聲音，對著我的心說話。

現在不行。

「那人退的那麼遠，不會有事的吧。」一個聲音不斷的慫恿著我。

我看著那人退在遠處，沒有再有任何動靜。

要忍耐......嗎？

我還是不要忍好了，想大不了還會發生什麼事情，或許這樣有欠考慮，但是我決定什麼都不管了，先滿足自己的飽腹之欲再說。

我走上前去，聞了聞肉的味道，想就算真的有問題應該也聞不出來的。我舔了舔，味道還可以，應該是牛肉吧。我稍微等待了一下，看似沒有問題之後才開始大快朵頤，狠狠的撕咬著那我最喜歡的食物之一，狼吞虎嚥的吃食著。我吃的時候仍不忘記注意那人的動靜，他一直蹲在不遠處的地方，直到我把整塊美味的肉都吃完，他才站起身來。

他站起來後，並沒有再說什麼或做什麼，只是站在那裡看著我。

我眼前的畫面忽然閃一下，是我的錯覺還是剛才一陣暈眩。我感覺到我的手腳似乎不太聽使喚，暈乎乎的感覺散了開來。他在肉裡下藥嗎？我馬上把舌頭疊起來去舔著喉嚨深處，試著讓自己剛才吃下去的東西吐出來。

不妙！已經越來越晃了，整個世界好像都在搖，怎麼好像喝了一大桶的酒一樣。我頂不住後，一不小心就往旁邊倒下去。沒有感覺，連痛都感覺不到了，身體好像麻木了。我無法動彈，我只能乾乾的看著那開始走近的人，在我旁邊站立著看著我，我的頭不能動，只能微微看到在我視力範圍內的雙腳，他似是要對我做什麼事情的樣子。

不過我不知道該是有幸還是不幸，沒能看到最後，我在不知不覺中昏睡了過去。

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　（甦醒待續）

======================預告=======================
序章-Extra：夢遊奇境-The Nether World　（預告）

這裡是哪裡？我看著人來人往的街道，不知道是什麼時候到這裡的。

我隨便向著一個地方走著，在眾多的人群中，看到了一個認識的人，我馬上跑過去

「段雲豪，這裡究竟是哪裡？」

===============================================
(善變的傢伙)
我還是發了 冏啊。希望這樣看到的人不會因為出現兩個版本而混亂......衷心希望......。

另外如果可以的話，希望有看的人....獸們，能夠表示一下，哪一個寫的比較好。
我實在不知道該怎麼辦啊 冏。
我果然還是很在意別人的看法。哈哈......。

嗯...。話說話說話說回來，我很愛用重複的一些字眼...應該說根本只會用這些簡單的言語(XD)，好像每次寫，都會有不同的想法，不過要寫下去畢竟只能有一個劇情吧，除非像遊戲一樣...讓讀者們可以選擇觀看的劇情...把每個可能的結果都分別隱藏...。

不過這樣分支會越來越多啊，應該是不可行的吧......，雖然確實有想過。我幻想能夠想一下就迸出一本寫好的小說。這樣就輕鬆多了。 而且最好劇情自己能夠不知道，這樣我也能看的很高興 冏。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

理解現況-Realization(I)
===============================================
好累，我好想繼續睡，反正就算現在醒來，我一定還會再繼續睡到七點。我張開眼睛，睡眼惺忪的看了看周圍以及窗外，天色還很暗，都一片黑鴉鴉的。

又做了奇怪的夢，這次好像是遇到某個不認識的人，算了，不過是個夢罷了。

我趴在硬硬的床上繼續睡，但是不久後又醒來了，這次不是自然醒，而是被某個聲音給吵醒了。

有腳步聲。但是應該是聽錯了吧，這個家裡又沒住別人，只有我一個人在啊。

忽然有個味道傳過來，雖然現在不是很清醒，但是不會錯的，有人在外面。

門忽然被推開，發出嘰嘰哦哦的聲音。

我馬上抬起頭來，雖然房間內黑漆漆的，但還是可以看到那個人的樣貌。他就是夢裡面，不對那應該不是夢，我注意到我現在就是狼的樣子，但是剛才明明是在一個巨大的石洞裏啊，怎麼可能莫名奇妙的回到了我的房間？還是這裡其實並不是我的房間而是一個在同樣位置有床、有窗子的地方？

「你醒了嗎？」

那人站在房門的地方，「咖」的一聲，房間一亮，天花板的燈被打開了，強烈的白光又使尚未適應的我眼睛一痛，迅速地閉起眼睛。

「你應該是叫做夏蘭沒錯吧。」

我睜開一隻眼睛，看著那個人，他究竟是誰，居然知道我的名子，我跟他應該是第一次見面吧。啊！我想起來剛才發生的過程，我被他給用不知名的藥給迷昏了，難道就被他不知不覺的給抱走，他又是怎麼知道我家的位置？

「怎麼了嗎？」他笑著臉看著我。

笑容，有時候很可怕，因為這種人在笑臉之下都不知道藏著什麼，我是這麼認為的。

我沒有答話。這次距離較近，我從上而下一眼掃過，他的身高確實不怎麼高，大概和我人的樣貌時差不多，因為我也很矮。他的臉上嘴角有一道疤，我想那是他最醒目的特徵了。

我沒有說話，只是觀察著他。

「算了。你要不要吃飯？已經晚上了喔，要的話就等下出來吧。」他走出去，把門帶上，離開時好像還聽到他講：「不知道牠是不是真的能聽懂我說的話。」

只剩下我一個人留在房間裡，不知道該如何反應。沒想到已經晚上了，我還當作是天還沒亮。

這裡確實是我的房間吧，我下床來稍微看了看這小小的房間。一些擺設的位置都沒有改變，不過一夕之間，看起來這些家具好像更老舊了，原本的桌子上還多了好多我沒見過的教科書，而原本放在旁邊的電腦也不見了。

我忽然想起一件事情！我的手環呢？我舉起右手來看，不見了！那個對我而言很重要的銀手環不見了！我心情變得很緊張，到底跑到哪裡去了？

我當場傻住，因為我往左邊看看卻發現它就好好的戴在左手上。我真是神智不清了，到底戴在哪隻手都會忘記。逐漸加速的心跳才又緩和下來。

就這樣呆呆的看了房間數分鐘後，想這樣下去也不是辦法，還是出去好了。

我走到門邊，不過以現在的樣子根本搆不到，碰到了也不可能去轉開把手。我就閉起眼睛想著人的樣子，我再度張開時，我看著手把的視線已經從抬頭高望變成由上往下看。

我轉開門把，把門打開，這時正好看見聖文在門外，似乎也正好想打開門的說。

「要不要出來......果然沒錯。」他在門外講。停頓了幾秒後手指指著我道：「你要不要先拿件衣服穿？」

我看了一下自己，發現我赤身露體的站在別人的面前。我好像一下子忘記很多事情。

「喔。」我靜靜的答道。不過這應該不是現在的重點，我會出去是因為想了解一下現在的情況。

不知道換作是別人，會不會臉紅，我知道沒穿衣服裸體在別人面前好像很失禮，但是我也沒什麼感覺，就像是這是一件很正常的事情一樣。

自從第一次變成狼之後，我好像對很多事情的感覺以及觀點都逐漸的在改變。起初因著一些人類時的價值觀以及記憶而有點不適應，但是也慢慢能接受這個變化，還樂在其中，不過現在的我好像仍介在人和動物之間，這讓我確信，就算靈魂是人類，但身體變化後，心境也會不一樣，不過還是要顛倒過來，有人的身體卻是狼的靈魂這樣講比較恰當？變成人跟變成狼的時候，多少還是有點不一樣，但是差在哪裡我也不知道。

我也不是真的變得沒感情，或是腦袋變的跟一般的動物一樣。我一樣會高興，一樣會生氣，這就是另一個世界的狼本來就有的吧，又或許這個世界的動物其實也都有豐富的情感，只是我以前不是很了解。更重要的是，我還是跟以前的我一樣，嚴重的喜歡幻想，沉浸於自己的世界中。

我沒來由的在這個時候想起我哥─不是人類的好兄弟，而是另一個世界的狼講過的一句話：「你本來就不是人，或許你的情況特殊，但是你現在已經不是人了。或許一開始你還會覺得自己是人類，不過別擔心，會漸漸適應的。當人要學做人，當鬼要學做鬼。那你應該變成狼之後要學習怎麼做狼才是。」只是我還是一樣的爛，半吊子做不好。

他走到了隔壁的房間，不久便拿著一些衣服跟褲子回來。

「衣服先放在這裡，穿好的話先出來吃個飯吧。」他講話的口氣還是一樣，不因為我這樣站在他面前而有所改變。

我想著等下想要問的問題，到底為什麼我會突然出現在那個奇怪的石洞，還有他對我這麼做的動機是什麼，我想還是先搞清楚比較好。

我走進客廳......不，走出房間立即便聞到一種很香的味道，那香味有點濃的過頭了，我反而覺得有點噁心。那強烈的香氣，根本是泡麵特有的強烈氣息，不難想出一包泡麵裡到底放了多少味精、鹽跟其他不知道多少種的調味料。雖然我以前很愛吃，因為方便又美味，不過那是在我的嗅覺變得較人類靈敏以後─若是跟另一個世界的狼兄弟相比的話，我絕對還遜色很多，只能說是我已經處在都市太久，能力都退化了─我第一個讓我聞了很反胃的食物。如果真要吃的話，我也不會把調味粉包全部倒下去，頂多加一點就好，這樣也不會鹹到爆。

他正在吃著泡麵，看著電視。我很訝異原本在客廳的一個高到天花板，放著傳統電視的巨大褐色木櫃不見了，取而代之的是一個小小黃色小櫃子，上面還放著液晶的電視機。其他部分看起來就沒有太大的改變，不過怎麼能在短時間內就變化這個大？

「你要吃嗎？」他比了比桌上旁邊的另一碗泡麵。

他見我沒有答話，就說了：「還是你真的比較喜歡吃肉？」

「你是誰？」簡短的第一個問題。

他接著好像恍然大悟一樣，放下了拿在手中的泡麵道：「我叫葉聖文，今年在這裡的話是準備升大一，不過現在還是高三，畢業典禮還要再過幾個月才會舉行。喔對了，夏蘭，這裡是我家。不過不知道原本住的是不是你。」

「是啊！為什麼你會突然出現在這裡？還有當初那個地方究竟是哪裡？是你帶我去的嗎？你的動機是什麼？」我批哩啪拉的一次講完我的問題，我好像有點激動，我看到他右手手上也有一個跟我的很相似的手環又補上一個：「你到底是什麼人？那個手環又是怎麼回事？」

「你真的什麼都不知道啊？還好有先把你給帶回來，不過又擔心你會不肯跟我走，在那邊的時候你看起來又好兇啊，只好把你給迷昏啦。」他摸著下巴好像在想著什麼事情。「話說回來，你挺重的，不過還算可以。」

這不是目前事情的重點吧，我想要知道的他一個都還沒提到。

背後的電視機正爆出一陣歡呼聲，不知道在吵什麼東西。

「我現在會住在這裡，是因為我從高中開始在這附近的學校就讀，而這裡是我親戚的家，現在空著，所以就搬進來住......」

我打斷了他的話，急忙問道：「這裡是你親戚的家？你親戚是誰？這裡明明是我家。」

「應該是你家吧，不過在你被認定死掉以後，所有者就轉移啦。畢竟你莫名奇妙消失了快一百年的時間......」

一百年？我有沒有聽錯！怎麼會突然就過了一百年？

心頭湧上一股不安，記憶裡浮現出一些片段，哈納、封印、昏迷，還有什麼？到底是怎麼回事？難道我就莫名奇妙的睡了一百年，會不會太誇張了一點。

「我是最近在找到了某個卷軸之後，才知道你的存在，就依照上面寫的地方去找，就找到了你，那個地方距離這裡並不遠，不過它好像藏的很隱密，不用魔法一般人好像不能進去，而且還要有這個東西才可以。」他晃了晃手上戴的手環「不過看到的卻不是如上面寫的是人的樣子，而是一匹狼躺在地上，你摸起來全身冰冷啊，看起來又沒什麼呼吸，看起來像極了是在冬眠，不過狼不會冬眠吧，這樣就更讓人以為你掛點了。

「不過話說回來，你現在的樣子，我好像在哪裡見過你啊。總覺得有種熟悉的感覺，就好像我認識你一樣，不過說不太上來呢。」他忽然吹了個口哨「好像有在夢中夢見過你吧。」

夢中？那個像是呼喚的聲音，是他嗎？可是感覺不太像，好像有誰在找我，希望我去找他的感覺。

「你剛剛說魔法？那種東西真的存在嗎？」

「真的完全不知情啊。要怎麼跟你解釋比較好呢......。」

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　（上完）

----------


## ShadelanJenn

理解現況-Realization II (於09:03分修改)
===============================================
雖然奇幻的事情，不是不可能，我想對於我本身的存在就是一個例子，但是我還是很需要有人能跟我解釋一下現在的情況。要現在的我去自己去明白這些事情，我腦袋大概會爆掉。

「既然如此你應該也不知道你自己也是魔法師吧？為什麼要向你隱瞞我不知道，而封印你的應該也是魔法的一種。如果要講的話，我跟你應該也算親戚吧，不過至少差了四代吧。」他又停下來，想著接著要講什麼「啊，你現在好多了，看起來沒那麼兇了。」

為什麼要沒事多加一句這種沒意義的話。

「魔法確實存在，不過既然你一直都待在人類的國家內的話，本人不知道，那我想應該是沒機會知道了。因為他不被一般人許可認知，除非是政府高層的一些組織人物吧，我聽說是這樣子。我們家人中許多人都是在魔法界的政府工作，其中封印你的曾祖父還是魔法外交官，所以家裡才會很有錢。」

大腦開始回想當時的畫面，還有那時候的害怕以及發抖的身體，頭就開始發疼。

哈納居然還是魔法外交官？我竟然毫不知情，就被蒙在鼓裡這麼久，就在昨天......認知上的昨天，被他給莫名奇妙的封印了，一覺就是百年，要是他沒有去找我的話，我又會繼續睡到什麼時候，我不敢去想。

「你還好吧，怎麼突然就流淚了，啊，狼也會哭啊。」他歪著頭看著我。「你很難過嗎？」

廢話，要是一夕之間就隔了對人而言絕對不能說短的好幾十年，又有誰能夠接受，雖然聽說另一個世界狼的壽命可以活到好幾百年，但是我的認知可還沒全部接受啊。不過我發覺，我好像也沒什麼事情需要難過的，我是在哭爽的嗎，現在的心情好複雜。

但是我大致上應該算接受了，我不否認對於遇到這種事情，一開始或許會很震驚，但是習慣的速度也很快，因為以往的我總是抱怨生活太平凡。人總是說必須要有同理心，那換作是別人，碰到這種事到底會如何表現，我也很想知道。

「沒事，不要你管。」都哭了，就繼續給他流到爽在說。

「你要不要吃東西？」他轉換了一個話題，是想要讓我心情好一點嗎？也許他其實是好人，不過印象中的好人是不應該會隨便亂下藥抱走別人的人。

「想。」我直話直說，我確實想，如果說那個時候是中午或下午的話，到現在晚上也過了好幾個小時。

我看著他走到廚房，打開冰箱拿出了一堆東西。

「我一個人住，不過也不太會做菜，所以大概就是泡麵或是這些東西吧。」他放到桌上的除了一些我知道的牌子的飲料之外，還有一些看起來像是從外面買來的速食食品，其中有很多都是我沒見過的品牌。

「到底現在是幾年？」

「2099年，現在是三月，也快要二十二世紀了。」他拿起泡麵又開始吃。

那不就睡了九十一年了，我這樣應該算幾歲？十五加上九一的話......一百零六歲。我這樣可真老，也難怪會被認為死了，一般人哪有可能活這麼久。但是我的樣子還是跟原本的我一樣，絲毫沒有變老的跡象，被封印的期間身體不會老化啊，這樣應該可以用來實現某些人想穿越時空到未來的願望，不過必須要有人能夠喚醒他們吧，不然可能睡到世界末日都不知道。以前一直被認為不可能的生物科技，要是能夠用魔法，不就都解決了。不知道現在癌症跟愛滋病在這個時代能不能治療的好。

我從桌上一堆的食物當中找尋我比較喜歡吃的東西，不過很多都是沒見過奇怪口味，這時代的人味覺又進步了，竟然還有寫著泡麵口味的糖果，或是寫著香草巧克力的餅乾。不過還是有正常一點的，我很喜歡吃辣味的馬鈴薯片，據說喜歡吃辣的人可以說是有自虐傾向的人，因為辣的感覺就是一種痛覺。

我拿著薯片吃著，又辣又爽。整包都吃完了，肚子還是很餓。

「你說，哪個捲軸上面寫說我是人，那你怎麼會帶一塊肉去？」我順手拿起另一包零食。「我還是想吃肉。」

「沒了，我就只有買那塊。那個是臨時想到，有種莫名的感動，好像我知道會有用上的時候。」他的表情好玄啊，眼睛不知道看向何方。

「要的話我明天再去買，不過明天是星期一，我還要上課的說。」

「喔，那你那個手環。」

「就跟你的一樣啊，是我七歲時拿到的生日禮物，同時也是契約物。魔法師要使用魔法通常都會有一個契約物，才能夠發揮出比較強的力量。要用既有的例子來說明的話，大概就像是哈利波特小說裡的魔杖的功能。看你應該沒使用過，不過卻能變成狼的樣子啊，真是奇特的能力。」

他不知道我的真實身分嗎？不過我自己也不是很了解，就連我為什麼會跟人合而為一都不知道，還是在第一次車禍掛點時，死神跟我講我才會知道的。我有兩個靈魂，一個是人類的一個是狼的。但是身體死了，照理說兩個靈魂應該都會離開才對，沒想到狼的靈魂卻沒有離開，還因而讓我復活，躺在醫院裡受苦好久。

如果跟他講明，不知道會不會有什麼事情。

「如果我跟你說，現在的我不是人類，你相信嗎？」我故作表情嚴肅的講。

「那你是獸人摟？」他卻沒有如我所意料中的那樣，沒有認為我在開玩笑而大笑，或是懷疑我所說的事情。

他不以為意的講：「那你是完獸吧，能變人又變動物。」

這回除了以往我知道的死神加上現在知道的魔法師，又多了一個奇異的物種名詞了。看來世界上確實並不如表現上看起來的平凡，只是我完全不知道罷了。

「我哪知道。但是為什麼一般人都不會知道這些事情？」

「應該是認為沒有必要讓所有人都知道還有另外兩個國家的存在吧，魔法師跟半獸的國家。」

「還有國家存在？」

「他們在一般的地圖上找不到的，政府也有刻意隱藏，不讓普通人知道。只有魔法師跟獸人單方面的還知道人類的存在吧。」

「那你為什麼不留在魔法師的國家內就讀，應該會有正規的魔法教育存在吧？反而到人類的學校就讀。」

我這樣應該算是很正常的思考模式吧，既然有比較酷的事情可以學，為什麼還要學一堆感覺起來不一定用得上的事情。我覺得學校的教育有許多事情我都不知道哪裡用的到，歷史的話，去明白過去那些死掉的人有意義嗎，難不成生活中沒事就在那邊背誦？而數學跟物理化學，一般人也不可能用的太深吧，頂多有一些職業用得上，所以不能講完全用不到，只是我認為還是很沒意義。

「因為，魔法學校的話並不強迫就讀。魔法的使用，其實要的話可以自讀，而另一部份的魔藥學，用的知識其實跟化學差不多，所以可以到一般人的國家的學校去就讀。而且不只魔法師，好像也有許多半獸也有出現在這裡。」他比了比地上，應該是指這個國家吧。

「你的意思是說，我的周圍，從以前就有可能有魔法師或獸人存在，只是我不知道？」

「應該就是這樣。」

「喔，好吧。」我暫時沒有什麼事情好問了，想來以後一定還會有機會知道更多事情。

但是哈納封印我的原因是什麼，又說我的能力會引來戰爭是怎麼回事，應該不會是指變成人跟狼的能力吧，既然這個世界上有獸人的存在。那麼是指能夠開啟門的能力？還是我們其實還有其他未知的力量？但是這些事情應該不可能得知了，想他應該死了，如果現在活著就已經超過......我不知道他幾歲，但是絕對不可能少於一百五十歲吧。

「你不吃了嗎？」

「大概吧。那我之後的生活怎麼辦？」現實面的問題該考慮了。

他收拾他吃完的泡麵以及桌上的食物，走到一半時講：「說的也是，對了，你要不要乾脆以狼的去學校，如果要取得身分證明的話，至少要去諾蘭才拿的到，但是現在我還要上學，六月才高中畢業。在畢業的暑假前，你就乾脆陪我去學校上課吧。」





　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(甦醒-理解現況完）

----------


## ShadelanJenn

我自己看完之後，發現我有口頭禪ＸＤ 超嚴重的......

不過我卻在今天早上得知 在小說頻道的今日新作中算15名 XD 有點高興的感覺

但是本月的話則是172 (比昨天看的時候進步了)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

一大早，我在火車上，看著以亮的窗外，尚未高掛的太陽，以一種舒服的光線，表達著他的升起。

我看了看坐在對面的諾頓以及旁邊的聖文，他們也都起來了，聖文用手撐著脖子而諾頓先生則是把手交叉在胸前，同樣的看著窗外不斷閃過的景物。

「早安。」我說。

「早。」

「早安。」

「火車要到了嗎？那個龍山。」

「應該快要了，下一站就是，因為剛剛好像經過了柯園。」聖文說。

我巡視著車廂內，有一些人也已經起來，有一些則還抱胸熟睡。起來的應該就是要在這一站下車的人吧，不然就是都很早起的人，因為現在也不過才七點，我看著聖文的手錶。

我下了椅子，挺直了身子，拉拉筋，伸伸懶腰，打著大大的哈欠。

不久，火車的音響，廣播著應該是車長的聲音：「本列車即將到達龍山，要下車的旅客請準備，並下車時不忘記隨身的行李及重要物品。」

聖文跟諾頓先生早已拿著為數不多的行李，準備好下車了。

直到火車逐漸停了下來，車子好像微微晃了一下，火車的車門打開了。

我們在離開火車站後，我的想像中，既然是魔法都市，應該會有很奇怪的建築，或是一堆城堡豎立在街上，結果看起來跟原本住的地方沒什麼兩樣嘛，說不定比之前去過的一個古老石頭都市還顯得現代化。

我們找了個旅館吃早餐，看著菜單上面的菜以及他們送餐點的方式，我才稍微認可這個地方或許真的可以跟魔法或其他奇異生物扯上關係。

「我要一份這個牛肉！請問可以生的嗎？整份。」諾頓先生離開座位去到櫃檯叫了食物，不過距離沒有很遠，稍微仔細聽還是聽得到。

「我要一般的馬鈴薯沙拉，以及蕃茄湯。順便給他來一份。」

「那邊的是你的召喚獸嗎？那牛肉要不要切一部份給牠，因為很大。這位先生，你確定吃的完嗎？我記得上面有標明整份是......而且確定要生的？」那人問道。

「恩。」

「好。那在這邊先跟您結帳，這樣要六千三百五十諾基，零頭就算了，算您六千就好，只是只有你們兩個人真的確定要點這個？」

「沒錯。」

不久，那老闆會一而再再而三的問，不是沒原因，我也開始對這裡的一些飯館或旅館感到興趣，不知道是不是所有的地方都會有可以讓人要求要生食料理，召喚獸跟半獸都可以進來這種店面，還可以要求食物要生的。不知道半獸是不是都是肉食性，而且是生肉。我看到剛才那個人走到我們這裡的桌子來，手一揮，好像有個在他衣服的飾品發了光，接著桌上就出現一大塊血淋淋的肉，以及聖文點的較平凡的食物。如果要把那牛肉跟印象中還活著的牛比的話，大概就像是直接把牛的頭跟四肢砍下來，剩餘的整份送到我們面前，我現在比較想要看，如果是點熟的會是怎樣楚哩，難道同樣是這樣一整塊，只是是烤熟的嗎？

「這是點的生......牛肉，還有另外的餐點，祝您用餐愉快。」

諾頓先生拿起刀叉開始支解那隻疑似剛殺完的巨大牛體，他還分了我一塊，之後就開始用驚人的方式吃，我實在無法想像人類能夠用這種方法，至少他現在的外表是人類，這又在一次打破我對於諾頓先生的印象，不知道該說是變的好還是不好。

他直接徒手扯下肉塊，開始吃了起來，他的手未免過度有力，或是能夠尖銳到類似於用刀子把肉割下來的程度。我也許要盡量讓自己習慣這種畫面，我不知道其他所謂的半獸是不是也都是這樣，而且一直盯著別人吃東西好像不太好，我的這個舉動好像不斷的重複出現。

就在稍為吃過之後，我們要搭公車前往龍山聖文的家，諾頓先生也要一起去，說是要找人。

就在到達了聖文的家後，我才赫然明白，之前住的房子是多麼普通、多麼的小。在我眼前的，根本可以說是夢想中的別墅，這整棟應該是算透天的吧，光是他的寬度大概就是一般房子的四五倍大，也比我之前大伯所帶我去看的房子還要大，因為這裡的長，無法觀看。

原本心情都還不錯的，不過現在卻莫名的害怕進去，就在他們都走進門了，我一個狼坐在門外，要是一進去，就又不明不白的給封印了，該怎麼辦。我想我要不要在這個時候逃跑呢。

===============================================
不...我對這個好像有點......
難過啊......真是抱歉......又短又粗操......

----------


## ShadelanJenn

重返學校-Back to School

===============================================
一陣聲音吵醒了我，我抬起頭來看旁邊，聖文已經不在床上原本的位置了。我往門外看，正巧看到聖文拿著衣服走進浴室，準備洗澡。看他的衣服都濕濕的，是做了什麼事情嗎？

昨天聖文好像還問我要不要一起睡，不過那張床是單人床，一起睡的話實在是太擠了，而且睡在地板上我發現感覺還不錯，變成狼的話躺的倒是很舒服。

我想起今天是禮拜一，上學的日子。如同昨天所講的，我應該要起來了，但是整個人身體好無力啊，好像力量都被抽乾似的，腦袋變的好渾沌。這就是所謂的星期一症候群嗎？我又趴回地上，無力的閉起眼睛又睡了下去，不知不覺中再度進入夢鄉打轉。

「夏蘭，起床了。今天要上學啊，你忘了嗎？」我整個人晃啊晃的，被一個近在咫尺的聲音的主人給搖醒。

我當然還記得，只是在讓我睡一下嘛，去學校又不用多久的時間。

「嗚」不情願的叫了一聲。

「快點起床了，不然會遲到啊。」他的聲音逐漸遠去，離開了房間。

我心不甘情不願的伸了伸四肢，站起來。我習慣性的往浴室走去，變成人的樣子，眼睛張也不張的直接打開水龍頭，讓上方的蓮蓬頭把水沖到自己的身上。「唰」整個人瞬間被未熱的一陣冷水給沖個清醒。

我開始洗的時候發現，脖子上不知道何時多了一個項圈，都沒有發覺。該不會早上頭昏昏沉沉的又是被聖文給下藥了，偷偷給我戴上這種東西，不過看起來還滿好看的，也許是我的審美觀異於常人。恩，反正我本來就不是人，這樣想我會覺得好一點。藍色的項圈，上面還掛著一個小小的裝飾品，上面還刻著夏蘭兩個字。他什麼時候去弄了一個這種東西來的，不會是昨天晚上跑出去買的吧？

熱水出來的很快，想是聖文剛洗完沒多久吧，我迅速的洗了個簡單的澡，把身體稍微弄乾。因為沒有拿衣服，一走出浴室的瞬間，冷颼颼的感覺席捲而來，我趕緊變回狼的型態，多了一層毛皮後，感覺好多了。像這樣的身體跟能力就要懂得隨機應用，方便的很。

然我目前為止仍沒有看過自己的變身過程，因我總是習慣在想事情時閉起眼睛，想著人跟狼的樣子，當再度張開眼睛時，都已經變身完成，全然沒有如一些電影或小說中描述的那樣，必須在月圓之夜照射到月光，然後一連串痛苦的變身，不過那好像是狼人吧，也許該找機會試試看，看能不能變成半人半狼的樣子。

「夏蘭，快點喔，走了。」聖文已經穿好鞋子背起背包在門口等了。

我走到他的旁邊坐下來，變成狼之後其實還是可以說話，我也不知道為什麼，不過既然還沒在他面前講過話，那就當作我不會講，這樣以後一定有比較方便的時候。我伸出腳掌比了比我頸上的項圈，表達我想要問這個東西是什麼意思。

「喔，那個啊，這樣才知道夏蘭你是有主人的啊，不然普通一隻狗這樣在路上亂晃可能會被抓吧。恩，說不定還會需要那個......。」

狗？我才不是狗！而且我也不要有什麼主人，你居然擅自把我當成寵物了，搞什麼鬼？

他用手摸了摸我的頭，恐怕旁人看到了還真的會把我當成是一隻乖乖狗。不過不得不承認，也許可以說是我的癖好，這樣被人摸著頭的感覺好舒服，我個人很喜歡這種感覺，尤其是聖文。我之前聞到他身上的味道時，就覺得有一部分跟我很相似，而跟他在一起會有種能夠放心的感覺，這只是我在心裡的一個小小的感覺。

一路走在通往學校之路，因為時間還早，我瞄向聖文左手的手錶，六點半左右，這時候路上都沒什麼人。我自己有時候也會發瘋似的，六點多就去學校，不過路上跟學校半個人都沒有，有的大概只有路上早餐店跟學校裡的警衛吧。進到教室哩，第一件事情就是往桌上趴下去補眠，睡到七點半鐘聲響起，有考試的考試，有集合的話集合，這樣早去的意義就完全喪失了，只是可以確定不會遲到。而聖文居然也都這麼早出門，我還真想要知道早上瞄到他時，全身都溼答答的原因。

不知道以前那些同學還在不在，想必不是翹了就是老的在家不能動了，一百零六歲，亨。不過我想到，長命的幾乎都是女生，我到目前為止還沒見過年紀超過八十歲的老公公，都是超過九十幾歲的老太太，還真是人類男女不公平事情的其中一項。

但是我現在還活著，哈哈哈，我想了想，這沒什麼值得高興的吧，而且根據我聽到的我們一族的壽命，還可以活幾百年，而我現在才十五歲，未來的日子要怎麼過啊。我已經開始進行聯想中的胡思亂想，往悲哀的方面去了。

「要不要吃什麼？」走到一半時聖文忽然停下來問我。

我先是看了看他，再看看我眼前的一輛車子─建功早餐車。這是在我們學校附近的一輛早餐車店，以前我都會在上學前來這裡買個東西吃，因為順路，而且根據時間的早晚，人數會從幾乎沒有到達某種顛峰時刻，就是七點半左右，之後在逐漸下降，現在正好是沒什麼人的時候。我很訝異，他竟然到現在還有開，我記得沒錯的話，大概是從我國中時開始有的，大概再過五年，就可以名符其實給它掛上百年老店的名號了。

我悠閒的看了看掛在車子旁邊的清單，內容倒是沒什麼改變，如同以往一樣。我不知道吃什麼比較好，雖然不是由我付帳，我還是看了快一分鐘我才要求了一個火腿蛋餅。就算真的要我自己買，我現在身無分文，也沒有錢去買東西吃，我的隨身小包包跟錢都不知道哪去了，真有點難過。而聖文自己則點了一份玉米蛋餅跟一杯豆漿。

買完早餐之後，根據他走的路線，往左邊的話就是我的學校，往右邊的話可以搭公車，我預想會是去搭車到別的地方上學，不過聖文卻是走左邊這條路，一直往位於這條路「Y」字型交叉路口的學校。

「建功高中。」我不知所措的看著校門口的牆上掛上的幾個已經有點退色的金黃色字體，整體外觀上看起來完全沒有改變，只是更破舊了。相信如果是我的同學，跟我一同來到九十一年後的未來，看著更破爛的建功，一定會跟我一樣這樣去形容，我想有一些人更可能會把廢墟的名號冠上。

真不敢相信，我跟他還是同一所學校的學生，這應該可以講是某個國家所說的緣分吧，或是講難聽一點，孽緣。我真壞。

進入校園後，一樣，半個人影都沒有，一般而言，大概都要到七點以後，才會陸續有學生到學校來，甚至一些遲到的學生還會被學校的老師給攔下，在門口登記遲到。

我們繞過穿堂，爬上樓梯，爬到三樓後，我跟著他往教室走去，到了他的教室門口，上面所掛的牌子寫著「607」。因為建功是完全中學，所以有國中部跟高中部的存在，高中部是從40X開始到60X。不過我們當時高中部每個年級都一律只有六個班，看來在這段期間內，建功也是有改變的。

走進黑暗的教室裡，聖文先是到教室前面去開燈，之後逕自到他的座位上坐下來，拿出書本來看，就暫時都沒有再跟我說任何一句話。

看著他，還真是個用功的學生，跟馬上趴下去睡覺的我不同。

接著我要想要如何度過漫長的一天，如果很無聊的話，時間可是會被心理給拉長好幾倍。我心裡想了好一陣子，其實現實才不到三分鐘，在想了許多想要做的事情後，卻沒有一個是現在可以做的，我放棄。既然那麼早起來，我就依循著我之前的傳統，我頭趴在手─前腳上睡覺，不過這次不是睡桌子而是地板。

夢啊，不知道這次會不會記得我所做的夢。在夢裡的話無論真實與否，我都不會覺得奇怪，也因此我很喜歡沉浸在夢中的世界甚至超越幻想，只是內容實在太不固定了，很難去控制，有時候也會有一些很莫名奇妙的惡夢。夢境，我來了。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

老同學，老師-The Teacher(I)
===============================================
高掛頭頂的的橘黃色太陽，蔚藍清澈的廣大天空，如棉花糖般存在的雲朵飄過，看著這些總是存在的事物，卻怎麼都不會厭煩。但是這麼久以來，我怎麼都未曾見過月亮出現，是因為夜晚時總是待在高樓滿佈的城市裡嗎？

我躺在一片草地上，這裡還開滿了許多的花朵，那香味使我深深入迷。這裡就是我之前來過的廣場花園，在這裡整個人都好放鬆。剛才好像做了個夢一樣，醒來卻還在這裡。

對了，我還要趕路，要去一個地方。

對於要離開這裡我感到不捨，但是我深深知道我所要去的地方的重要性，所以必須要出發。

我離開這片巨大的廣場，踏上了道路。

我往前走著，背後卻突然一陣劇痛，我還來不及轉頭，但是我卻已經看到了一輛剛才沒看見的車子撞過來，撞在我的感覺上。

「啊......嗚」我忍不住叫出來。我的尾巴好痛！

我現在是人吧，哪裡來的尾巴會痛？我的雙手反射性的想去抓住，讓自己的疼痛減輕，卻也抓不到......。

我整個人痛到醒來了，尾巴似乎被誰重重的踩到，那疼痛真的是人的時候所不能體會的。怒氣不知從何處為了什麼事情冒出來，就像是被侵犯了一樣，不能忍受那種感覺。

我立刻轉過頭去，想看到底是誰在那裡，只想要狠狠的給他咬一口下去，完全忽視其實是我自己不好，睡在走道上的問題。

「啊！這裡怎麼會有狗！」

狗，疼痛，這兩者加在一起不只是單純的加減法，根本是次方倍的怒火往上燒。

我露出尖銳的牙齒，恨不得直接咬這在我面前的男生。他急忙後退，手還在我面前揮來揮去，只惹得我有種更想攻擊他的衝動。

「啊，夏蘭！不要！」

就在我已經撲過去的同時，聖文急忙從座位上離開，擋在我跟那個人的中間喊道。

中途實在停不下來，我整個撞上聖文，他因此而倒地。攻擊錯對象了，但是我不知道在堅持什麼，仍然不想放棄，就從聖文身上爬下去，準備要對那個傢伙發動第二次攻擊。

聖文從旁邊爬起來，突然從我的後方抓住我的頸子，把我壓在地上，我嘗試掙脫他的壓制，不過卻沒有用，只好不再反抗任由他來主導。但是我可不是因此就完全順從他，我可沒有承認他是我的主人之類的。

「快停，夏蘭。」聖文講。

我看著那個同學往後退，一直退到教室的後面，面露驚恐的表情。

就這樣給他抓住過了快一分鐘，他才逐漸鬆手，站起來走去後面跟那個同學說話，我則是留在原地，有點錯愕的思考著剛才的情緒。我是不是太過火了？

不知道聖文是對他講了甚麼，還帶著他向我走過來，我馬上繃緊身子，做好隨時行動的樣子。這樣的舉動讓那個似乎驚嚇的同學又縮了回去，我只覺得這樣很有趣，現在作弄的成分大於生氣的感覺。如果講說我現在沒有在生氣了，他們絕對不會相信的吧。

「沒事的啦，我想他應該沒事了。」他靠到我旁邊，用手摸著我的頭。

你又怎麼知道我現在有沒有事，要不然你也給人採一下你的腳看看。

「啊，對了，剛才買的早餐還沒給你吃吧。」聖文走回到座位上拿了之前買的早餐給我。

在這短暫的時間內，我雙眼直瞪著那個散發出恐懼氣息的人，他不自覺的又後退了，這讓我認定他是一個怕動物、分不清狼跟狗的差別，被攻擊的話還會迅速退避逃跑的人。也許以後有機會可以捉弄他。

我不認為我有很嚴重的階級觀念，不過看到他面對如此程度的驚嚇就會退走，我認定了他就是如此程度的人。

「聖文，那隻狗是怎麼回事，怎麼會在這裡？」聽著那個男生的聲音講。

「他是跟著我來的，放心啦，表面上很兇其實還好，剛才只是意外。哈哈哈。」講的有些勉強。話說回來，難道我真的看起來很兇？我還以為那都算正常的範圍內勒。

我吃起那個蛋餅，邊想著連我自己都不知道的事情。簡單的說，這就是恍神吧。

沒幾口就吃完了，只是這次我可不想再被人給踐踏到，我就咬著吃完的袋子走到教室後面，把垃圾給扔進垃圾桶，就在附近趴了下來。

「你那狗......。」那人講話尾音還上揚，聽起來好像很驚訝。很明顯的，他一直注視著我，我丟垃圾的畫面都給他看去了。

我忘了，還是我應該把東西留在原地就好，讓別人替我丟，這樣才是標準正常的樣子。

我看了他一眼，他仍不斷的看著我，一秒都不間斷，是怕我會再去襲擊你嗎？我閉起眼睛想要再休息一下，卻越來越不可能。

教室裡人越來越多，聲音越來越吵，這還不是重點，因為看到我的人─少部分除外，不是開始圍到我身邊來觀察著我，就是在別的地方議論著我，講的實在是太大聲，不想聽到都難。這種備受矚目的感覺，我不是很喜歡，以前也是，反而會很緊張。

直到今天第一個鐘聲響起，他們才乖乖坐回到座位上，全體都拿起書來看，我才得以鬆一口氣。

要是今天所有的下課時間都會是這種情況，我可會受不了，還是變成人比較輕鬆自在。可是現在我沒衣服可以穿，總不能光著身子在校園內跑來跑去，這絕對也會成為眾人觀注的焦點。

我感覺到有東西在戳我，我才驚覺我又睡著了，我打了個大大的哈欠，今天怎麼這麼奇怪，又不是特別累卻這麼好睡，還是這又是什麼事情即將發生的預兆。

「牠是你養的狗嗎？」

有幾個女生跟聖文站在我的旁邊。

「牠是狼，不是狗。應該......算吧，叫做夏蘭。」聖文說。

「你怎麼會把牠帶到學校來？」

「反正沒關係啦，現在老師不都很開放。」聖文回答道。

「我能摸嗎？」其中一個頭髮不算長的女生看著聖文問說。

為什麼是問他而不是問我，你要摸的不是我嗎。要是能的話我應該會做出很窘的表情。

「毛摸起來好舒服啊。啊，上課了。」

他們二話不說的衝回座位上，現在是第一節吧，到底老師看到的結果是怎樣，這應該是影響最大的。

看著教室的門口，在後面其實不怎麼看的到，只是有人走進來應該還是可以見到上半身的。看著那近來的人走上講台，那面容似曾相似，我聞了聞味道，也許這裡人太多，不是很容易分辨，但是裡面確實有一股我所記得的味道。這還真是令人驚豔，我想起了有可能還活著的同學，而他竟然還當了老師，可真是跌破眼鏡。而他就是那個我認為策劃害死我的主謀─索命死神段雲豪。

講的有點誇張，因為是我胡亂污蔑的，會被車撞應該是我自己的問題，不過說要帶我走的是他，還是要用祂？所以最後的原因應該可以怪他。我現在可是在心裡把握機會懷念尚在的同學，雖然我好像沒有講的很開心或是很興奮的樣子，但這可是一種高興的表現。

他的年紀看起來很年輕，大概只比我知道的他還要再大個幾歲，壽命可真夠長的。一樣的髮型，一樣的身材，身高又變高了不少，我真想叫他當場來個後空翻或是表演一段街舞，如果我沒搞錯人的話。

「各位同學，把課本拿出來，我想我已經講過了，雖然大考已經結束了，不過因為還是要來上課，所以還是要上一些以後可能會用到的東西，相信大家也都知道......。」疑似段雲豪的人在講桌前講。他的聲音比以前感覺再略為低沉一點，但是卻比較有精神。

他難道沒有注意到我嗎？他該不會故意裝傻還是視而不見吧。

「恩，還有，坐在後面的狼，能不能過來一下。」一句很平常的話─有人會對動物這樣說話嗎？─卻有著勁爆的效果。

全班登時都轉頭過來看著我「喔」了一聲，這究竟有什麼特別的嗎，需要來這一下。

「老師，他是我帶來的。」聖文舉起手，站起來說。

「我想這堂課大家就先自習十分鐘，聖文你帶著牠來一下。」段雲豪對聖文說，之後對著全班講「老師等一下就回來。」

確實是他了，除了認識的人，有誰會這樣對狼說話，但是他找我跟聖文又有什麼事情，這樣在別人面前公開的召喚，不會造成什麼麻煩的問題嗎？

----------


## ShadelanJenn

新增圖片一張，拙作請見諒。

動作不太會畫啊，只好自拍(XD)。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

老同學，老師-The Teacher(II)
===============================================
「各位同學，回去坐好，不要在窗邊看。」段雲豪眼睛都不看就知道有人在窗戶邊偷看。

好奇心，沒辦法。

我轉過頭去看了看，真的有人在看，段雲豪明明就背對著窗戶，怎麼會看的到，真厲害，或是這就是死神的能力。

確定沒有學生在看或偷聽之後，段雲豪才接著說：「聖文，是你叫醒他的嗎？」

「是啊，你怎麼知道？」聖文也回問。

老師跟學生的對話語氣與字眼，怎麼會是這種模式，而沉默是金的段雲豪，變化這麼大嗎？我還當他跟以前一樣，也想過他如果當上老師會是怎樣的情況，說不定課堂的溫度，會靜靜的、漸漸的上到變成絕對零度。我只是在旁邊看得有趣。

「我是他的同學，你相信嗎？哈哈。」他忽然向我吐了吐舌頭，我可被他突如其來的舉動嚇到了。

差點就說出話來了。

「夏蘭啊，我對你的事情雖然有一定程度的了解了，但是目前還不能說啊。只能告訴你，會跟之前那樣有趣。」他低下頭來看著我，還笑的開心的說。

「聖文啊，或許你可以給牠看跟魔法有關的書籍，我想以後一定會用到的。另外，現在應該是時機給你這個東西了，你應該有見過類似的才對，這跟以後的發展關係很大。」他恢復成稍微正常的語氣，轉為跟聖文說。

段雲豪，死神。我之前認為人的壽命可能是註定的，因此死神才能知道那個人什麼時候死，不過段雲豪卻跟我說，通常會死純粹是意外不然就是因為身體年老而死，死神只是負責將一些靈魂帶往另一個地方。但是如果是這樣，段雲豪又怎麼會講的好像知道之後會發生什麼事情似的。

「老師你也是嗎？」聖文問。


「不，我兩者都不是，我是這個世界上的另一種存在，只是就算是魔法師或獸人的你們，應該也只有傳說或聽說，卻不會知道我們的存在，除非那個時刻到來。」

講的好謎語，但是我卻知道他指的存在跟時刻是什麼。我想一些死而復生的人也可能會有機會知道。

「喔。」聖文回答的好像小孩子那樣可愛的語氣，讓我有點想笑。

「聖文，我要先跟你說，在學校，我和你同樣是老師和學生的身分，但是也許之後，會有一些事情發生，詳細的情形我之後認為恰當後再跟你說。」他忽然又笑了笑「對了，跟你說，夏蘭牠會說話，只是想隱瞞而已。」

真有你的，是聽到我的心聲才故意這麼說的是嗎？！

「哼！那又怎樣。」我沒好氣的說，但是也沒有講的很大聲，怕給別人見著，那可真是會在人類的國家內鬧出新聞來。說不定還會被抓去研究。不過想聖文所說的，別的國家有所謂的半獸，應該就不會有事，只會當我也是其中一個，把我的存在在一般人之中消掉。

我繼續想著：『在世界上的某個高中，出現了會講人話的狼！狼人傳說難道是真的？本記者在此......。』

「喔，那也沒關係吧。」聖文說。

「那就先進去教室吧。」他恢復了老師應有的姿態，不過我仍然還是對於他成為老師的這件事，覺得很有趣，不，應該是講好笑。

一進到教室裡就有同學問：「老師，那隻狗會留在班上嗎？你是要趕他走嗎？」

「不，我想趁這個機會向大家介紹一下課外的東西，不過這也算生物的範疇，不能講課外才對。牠，是狼，並非狗。」他向我招手要我過去。「相信大家都看到了，牠的吻部比較長，耳朵挺立，以及尾巴是垂著的，這幾點大家應該都大概知道才對。」

「他不會攻擊人嗎？」一個同學舉手發問，就是剛才那個被我攻擊的傢伙。

「正常而言，狼是不會隨便攻擊人的，不過牠也很特殊，跟一般的狼不太一樣，大家說的話牠都聽的懂。而且可能的話最近班上將會有一個短期的同學加入我們班上。」

段雲豪原來是教授生物啊，果然是以前的生物組。聽他說的話，他難道也是這個班級的導師嗎？還有他這麼講，會不會太露骨了。不過我真的知道露骨的意思嗎？隨便亂用可不好。

「狼聽的懂人說的話？還有說有新同學是指那隻狼的主人嗎？」這次是別的同學問。

「其實狼跟狗牠們都有著大家所想像不到的智慧、記憶力跟理解力，而狗的話大家應該都知道，只要加以訓練，都能夠成為人類的幫手。恩，對，要說是牠的主人並沒有錯，雖然可能待的時間不長，不過也有可能會留到大家畢業為止。」

言下之意是要我回到學校上課嗎？雖沒有不好，不過我倒要看看他要怎麼處理這種事情，有多大的權利可以這樣亂搞。像這種我認為無傷大雅的胡作非為，我還滿喜歡的。

段雲豪上完課後，我仍一直留在教室裡，接受著四面八方接踵而至的言語，班上的同學們輪流不斷的對我說話，好似在期待我會不會有什麼回應。段雲豪，這根本是你的那句話害的，說什麼狼能夠理解人的鬼話。我看只要我任由他們這樣玩弄，不表現出生氣的樣子，鐵定沒完沒了。我只好在一次忍無可忍之後，朝著一個抓著我毛皮的人咆嘯，露出牙齒裝出凶狠的樣子，之後大家也就安份了一點，果然要讓他們知道誰才是主人！

午餐的時間我最愛了，不過我吃的東西還是肉，是聖文不知道打哪來、憑空冒出來的肉。我就想，這會不會就是魔法的一種，哈利波特的「消消藏」。既然我也有魔法師的血統，至少另一個身體的型態是，我也應該會用魔法才對，不過我還不知道要怎麼使用才行，之後一定要好好學，有機會的話。

而本身的力量也是，我除了會打開門之外，還能做什麼事情，我還真想試試看，不然單單一個能夠到別的世界的能力又怎麼會足以引起哈納所說的戰爭。只是我萬萬沒想到，光是門的能力就已經不得了了，原因也是在之後才知道的。

給我吃完東西後，聖文被外面來的某個同學叫去找老師。我不以為意的繼續留在班上，但是我那時也絕對不會想到，這是聖文跟段雲豪的另一個陰謀！這讓我知道，聖文加雲豪等於邪惡又幼稚的陰謀，絕對不要在不知道他們私下討論的事情的情況下，隨便相信他們。

總之，我就這樣在迅速又奇怪的發展下，將要回到正常人的生活......也可能不算，誰知道。

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　（第一章甦醒完）

Extra-Hospital
===============================================
某個禮拜的週末，想來平日要跟著聖文去上學，重回我突然中斷的課業，雖然上課大多都沒怎麼在聽，因為我大部分都聽不懂，而且必須要先適應與新同學的相處，這部分我覺得很困難，光是一開始我所戴的項圈以及我的頭髮顏色還是褐色的，光這兩點就已經抓住了眾人奇異的目光。

對了，忘了講，我的頭髮並非一開始就是這種顏色，最初的時候我也是跟這裡大部分的同學差不多，是黑色的，除了一些人有染頭髮，但大多都是染金色不然就是紅色，只有我一個是這種深褐色。在那個關鍵的事件後，我除了精神上的改變外，身體的其中一個改變就是髮色，想來是跟我狼的時候的毛色一樣，只是人類時是顯現在頭髮上。

回過來。因為聖文在某一天跟我說這個周末要帶我去一個地方，而且要以狼的樣貌去，我就很好奇到底他是要帶我去哪裡，抱著期待的心情。

今天連早餐都還沒吃就出門了，我跟著聖文一直走，走到了搭公車的地方，看著要搭的方向應該是要去市區，我對於市區會不會有什麼大改變也異常興奮，只是不要迷路就好。

我們要搭的公車來了，樣子還是跟以前一樣是長方形的，但是我注意到那個車子外身是一片的黑色，近看的話很像是以前見過的太陽能板。

我跟著聖文走上去時，司機看了看我並沒有說什麼，動物被允許也能搭交通工具啊，這我都不知道。

聖文拿出一張卡片在一個類似感應器的地方晃了晃，機器就發出「嗶」的一聲，還顯示出一個數字。這是什麼神奇的東西啊？是類似CASH卡的東西嗎？現在坐公車都要用這樣的卡片了嗎，真是先進啊。

「這是太陽能車嗎？還有那個卡片，是什麼？」我在上車後，小聲的在旁邊問聖文。

「是啊，已經很久了，至少在我來到這裡時就有了。這是交通卡，可以儲值錢在裡面，搭乘交通工具都可以刷。」

我們就坐著公車，悠閒的前往神秘的目的地，因為聖文都不肯先告訴我要去哪裡。但是還沒到市區的終點站就下車了，我不知道這附近有什麼，就一句話也不說的跟著他走，直到他停下來之後我才看了看在我們旁邊的建築，不可能吧。

我四處觀望了一番，也沒看到什麼特別的店。「聖文，是要去哪裡？這附近又沒什麼東西。」

他不答話，只是笑的很開心，我也知道這代表了什麼。

不會吧！我不要！這是在搞什麼飛機！我轉身想跑卻被他一把抓住，甚至還拿出了終極至寶─狗鍊扣住項圈不讓我跑，一路給他拖進醫院─「小花動物醫院」。

不要！這是什麼恐怖的東西，居然要我看獸醫，我又沒生什麼病，再說要看也可以看普通的醫院，會來這裡的理由我目前只想的到幾個，不是預防針就是結紮！

如果只是打針還好，但這是什麼蠢事，要是就這樣被閹了我該怎麼辦，不，不管是哪個都不好！我拼命的想要逃離我的恐懼，不斷的掙扎，但他仍一步步走向櫃檯，接著往診察室的方向走去。

「希望沒有遲到。」聖文對著坐在後面椅子上的白袍惡魔講。

「不會，時間差不多。」他以一種很職業的口吻說。

「他到了這裡後就拼命掙扎，好像知道了一切似的。」聖文還是緊緊的抓著鍊子，笑著講。

「也許是因為費洛蒙的關係吧，有時候動物能夠察覺到一些人類不能發現的感覺。先把牠抱到這邊吧。」醫生走過來，比著一個像是手術檯的桌子。

聖文把我整個抱起來抬到桌上，但是我仍不願放棄最後一絲希望，還有時間，還有機會，我認為。

「有沒有辦法能夠讓牠不要亂動？醫生。」

「要不要先打一針鎮靜劑，應該會讓他安靜一點，雖然不是很建議，不過這樣等下也會比較容易進行。」醫生對著在旁邊的護士招手，示意他去拿某個東西。

「好。」

我可沒同意啊，我不知道你們到底要做什麼，但這可不是我期待的事情啊！放我走，放我走！

我除了嘗試逃脫外，開始用上了新的武器，哀號！我不斷的嚎叫，只希望他能夠了解我的不願意，然後放我離開。

醫生走到旁邊的位子，從護士那邊接過一瓶不知名的液體，用針筒抽起來後往我這裡走過來。他手上拿著大大、閃著詭異光芒的針筒，把多餘的空氣給幾出來，同時也把那透明的液體給噴了些許出來。

我想起了我小時候，學校要施打疫苗的時候，我都會故意裝病不去學校，為的只是逃避恐怖的打針，所以至今有印象以來，我都還沒打過。還有一次在醫院生重病，要抽血時，我整個人像是瘋了似的，拼命逃跑，還跑出門診在醫院裡面給護士追，最後被像是挾制犯人那般給護士架回來壓住。或許是因為哭鬧的實在太厲害，腎上腺分泌，或是注意力分散了，我反而沒有感覺到任何疼痛。

那些畫面一個個浮現在我的腦海，強化了我對於醫院的害怕。

看到醫生的手向我接近，我逃跑不得只好改用攻擊的方式，直接去咬他身過來的手。醫生見狀，急忙收手，而按住我的聖文，以及在旁的護士都一同過來壓住我的身體和嘴巴。這下真如囚犯一樣，身體絲毫動彈不得。醫生在確定我被壓住後，才又走過來，把長長的針頭刺進皮下，替我打了一針。

過了一段時間後，我開始覺得渾身不對勁，不單單只是身體被壓住的關係，全身的力氣都不知道流瀉到哪裡去了。心情逐漸的沉澱下來，天搖地動，整個腦袋都在晃，好像快要神智不清了。這次的時間拖的比之前聖文給我吃藥時還要久，好痛苦。但結果還是一樣，耐不住那莫名奇妙的感覺而陷入昏迷。

在我醒過來之後，發覺自己仍躺在那個檯子上，憶起了剛才的事情，無力的叫了幾聲，身體還不住的顫抖。

「他醒了嗎？這樣子的叫聲算正常嗎？」在我面前的聖文的神情看起來有點擔心。

「他也有可能還在作夢，鎮靜劑以及麻醉葯的副作用可能還會持續一段時間，但是大致上應該是沒什麼問題了。」醫生向聖文解釋。

我是被做了什麼事情嗎？

「雖然沒什麼傷口，但還是要注意一下，最近最好不要碰水。」

「好。」

我根本站不起來，正嚴重的在抖腳，好像有句話叫做男抖窮女抖賤，我沒事怎麼會想到這個。聖文把我抱起來離開了醫院，走到了等待公車的地方，附近沒有別人

「聖文......你......。」

「你醒了啊，感覺還好嗎？原本只是想帶你來打個預防針，你卻一直反抗，這可是不得已的事情。」

「你沒事......搞甚麼......飛機。」

「是段雲豪跟我提議的，而我最初也有想過，就帶你來了。」

公車在這個時候來了。原本是充滿著期待的一天，卻在瞬間就破滅了，碎在醫院的惡夢裡。

啊，真是悲慘的一天，聖文跟段雲豪，兩個在一起對我而言絕不會有好事，我記住了......。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

魔法-Magic

　　魔法，同樣是在這個世界上力量的一種表現型態。它的存在，沒有人可以解釋，只是魔法也是遵守的這個世界中被認為是真理的其中一項

，所有的一切都必須付上代價。

　　心靈力量，可以說是魔法的基本，每個人都擁有，只是大小、多寡或者是操控能力的程度差異，也因此人類或獸人之中，也有少部份可以

使用魔法，甚至是在沒有契約的情況化，有意或者無意的發動。

　　魔法的使用，必須要有契約物，與之訂定建立名為契約的連結，用以強化表現本身的力量，達到明顯的效果。就如同電吉他需要音箱來增

大音量一樣。

　　而使用魔法，必須要支付一定的代價，通常為被稱為魔力或精神力的能量，但也有一些種類的魔法必須要付上其他的物質作為交換。

　　魔法的發展至今時間甚短，真正被稱為魔法或巫術的開始，或是第一位魔法師的出現，並介定人類與法師的差別仍不可考，因此只能推斷

出現的時間為距今五百至一千年的時間。在這麼短暫的時間內能演變出目前所使用的魔法種類，並將之規則寫下已經算是非常迅速。

　　以上的介紹僅只是略微帶過，各相關的細節請查閱後面篇章或至相關魔法單位詢問，瑪法教育機關出版部授權印製。


坐在教室裡，我看著聖文給我的一本簡略介紹魔法的書，或許是因著段雲豪對聖文說過的話，才會讓聖文在當天回家後就拿給我這本書。我打

開第一頁所看到的簡短的介紹，竟如此奇怪，完全不像是教科書的感覺，反到比較像是雜誌或是故事書的感覺。

今天同樣一大清早就出發，但是我卻是以人的樣貌到學校，因著段雲豪所講的那件事情。在沒有事先討論過的情況下，就被段雲豪叫到學校來

，他也馬上會替我處理好這一切的手續，所以不用擔心。

只有我跟聖文的冷清教室裡，為了打發時間而跟聖文要來的書「魔法概論」，我隨便翻了翻後面內容，怪不得聖文說這個自讀就可以了，因為

感覺好雜亂，它的分類方式讓我看的頭昏眼花，東一句西一句，大概只能像是在看短篇故事一樣的來讀，我實在懷疑這本書真的是課本嗎，還

是這真的只是一本故事書？

「那個的作者聽說是一個小孩子，真正的課本不是長這個樣子。如果真的想要學魔法的話，也有正常的學校可以讀，會藉由上跟目前這裡學校

的課程的方式教授，在其中參雜著魔法的知識跟應用。像是語文課跟美術課的內容就有提到符紋法陣之類的，而音樂也會教咒語的吟唱之類的

，分散到很多個科目。當然那個是在瑪法境內的學校才是這樣，這裡的話就真的只是一般的學科。」聖文坐在我隔壁的座位上對我說。

不過內容倒是很吸引我，魔法嘛，沒見過的新鮮事。而且他寫的方法也很簡單，除了一些是邏輯或思想上完全不能理解的語文辭句外，讓人在

那個部份可以看的很輕鬆。我真的好想要上看看真正的魔法學校的上課內容是怎樣，同樣想著一堆人在上課時使用魔法的樣子，但最好不要有

考試，這樣我會更高興。

「不過真正魔法的使用可不是說想用就隨時都可以亂用，其實魔法很消耗精神的，所以才會有必要要找出一定的規律，讓使用上比較方便。」

他手隨便一指，前面講台的粉筆就飄了起來。「不過在這裡當然不能亂用啊，被一般人看到還得了。」

那你還用！惹得我也好想用看看！

我花了一些時間挑我有興趣的部分看，像是契約、封印、符咒、還有咒語詠倡的部份，直接把我連接到了幻想中的魔法世界，不過他也有提到

化學以及生物之類的東西，只是上面都是類似的大概介紹，並沒有很詳細的寫出所有的事情，果然是概論。

他在前面也寫出了最基本的部份，契約的訂定、魔法的系統種類與使用的分類，不過我看的很痛苦，我完全分不出系統跟種類這兩者的差異在

哪裡。

　　魔法的使用系統分為文字系、音樂系、自然系。魔法的種類則分為召喚、操縱、轉變。

　　文字系是由符號、文字、圖像等發動的魔法；音樂系是由聲音、音樂、咒語的詠唱等來發動；自然系則是以上兩者之外的所有使用方式皆

稱為自然系魔法。

而在後面還單獨寫了一個名叫契約系的魔法，不論形式，只要是與自然、生物或其他世界等有關係連結的魔法，都可獨自稱為契約系魔法。

更完整的資訊請看各篇章內的詳細介紹。

我看完這些內容後才回到最前面目錄後面的魔法使用基礎與契約訂定，我也好想用看看。


　　魔法契約論：

　　使用魔法的初步為找尋屬於自己的契約物(通常不限定種類和材質，但必須是能夠與本人產生共鳴的物體，而就種類而言，目前認為銀質的

飾品效果最好)，並與之訂下契約，契約方式依各人而異，所以甚至發動的模式也可能不同，在此不再多說。

這是什麼蠢話，連個大概都沒講，要是因人而異就不寫的話我要怎麼知道訂下契約的方法。

「你現在就想學嗎？」他停了幾秒鐘才又說「要訂定契約的話，只要在心裡跟他許願就好了啊，例如我想要會使用魔法，我就是這樣想。」

就這麼簡單？

「我要會魔法。」我開口對著我手上的手環講。

過了幾秒，什麼事情都沒有發生。

「這樣真的就可以了嗎？什麼事情都沒有啊。」

「應該可以了吧，契約應該可以說是你和契約物的關連性，所以很多人都會在小時候便開始配戴許多飾品，再從中找出最適合自己的契約物。

不然你就試試看隨便讓某個東西漂浮起來，順便講一下，這是自然系，操縱類的魔法，所以你就把它當作是一種念力，在心裡想著要讓他浮起

來。」

我大概了解系統跟分類的意思了。我把書本放在我面前，心裡想著要那本書飛起來，接著，那本書居然浮起來竟自己朝黑板飛過去。

我成功了，這就是魔法嗎，一瞬間心情飆到高點，就跟第一次使用門的時候的感覺差不多。

「啊！」有一個人的聲音尖叫。

書本打到黑板「碰」的一聲，我才注意到有人進到教室裡了。

「早安。」聖文在座位上講。

「抱歉。」我則是馬上離開座位早上前去跟他道歉。

「你是誰？」她不解的問「啊，該不會是昨天老師講的新同學。」

「恩。」

「你好。」她向我握手，之後就走到她的座位上把書包放下又走過來。


「我叫做徐佳琳。你是外國人嗎，還有脖子上的......？」

也許別的國家有不同顏色的頭髮，但是我跟在這裡的人普遍的黑色不同，是深褐色。但可不是真的染頭髮，而是在「那個」意外後變得跟我狼

的樣子時的毛色一樣，原因我不太清楚。

「我頭髮本來就是這個顏色，這個的話......是聖文送我的。對了，我叫做金夏蘭。」

「幸會。你跟聖文認事啊？對喔，昨天你的狼就是他帶來了。呵呵。」她笑了笑。「那就先這樣啦，期待你之後的自我介紹。」

我只是暗暗慶幸他沒有因此而生氣，也沒有發現我剛才在做的事情。

不過好不容易真的用了出來，卻暫時不能繼續使用魔法了，至少在這邊不行，讓我有點失望。但是以前為什麼都不管用勒，魔法要是以前就會

用就好了。

我則坐到聖文旁邊的座位，繼續閱讀著那本書。

班上也陸續有人進來，只要在一個時間點後。有一些會主動打招呼，有一些則是會到了座位上後偷偷看我，我想他們都已經知道了我就是「新

同學」。這些都還算好，至少是好的狀態，除了一個男生。

「你就是昨天那隻『狗』的主人兼新同學嗎？」走過來講話不太友善的就是昨天採到我尾巴，而我也生氣的撲過去的那個男生。

「是啊。」不知怎麼地，我不自覺的摸了一下背後屁股上方的地方。

「你知道他攻擊我嗎？」他現在講話的樣子可不像昨天那樣害怕的感覺，口氣聽起來很生氣。

他在記恨啊？

「是啊，不就是你踩到我......我的狼的尾巴，他才會很生氣的咬你。」我不甘示弱的說，不過差點就講成是我的尾巴。

沒想到才第一天以人的樣子回到學校上學就已經跟人槓上了，看來之後短暫的學校生活會很精采。

他用著奇異的眼光打量著我，轉頭對聖文問說：「他是你的朋友嗎？」

「喔，是啊。」聖文在座位上從書中抬起頭來。

那同學又轉回來看著我：「哼，這次就算了，看在你是聖文的朋友的份上，不過我可不會輕易放過你的。」他隨即便走開去到他的座位上坐好

，用著眼角的餘光死盯著我看，就跟看狼的我的時候一樣。

結下樑子了，可好。

反正我才不怕他，如果真的要動手，雖然我以前沒有過，不過我可不會嘴軟，就直接給他一口一印。我心裡這麼想著。而且我已經會魔法了，

應該算吧？到時候一定有可以捉弄他的方法，我可期待著他真的對我動手的時刻。

噹、噹、噹、噹、噹、噹、噹、噹。

早自習的鐘聲響了，班上全員集體坐下，而我則繼續坐在昨天段雲豪安排在聖文旁邊的空位上，直到這個班的老師出現。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

學習魔法-Learning Magic
===============================================
看個段雲豪在打鐘後才從前門走進教室還真有點不習慣，如今他已是老師的身分，而我居然變成他的學生，這件事也挺荒謬的。

「今天我比較早來不外乎別的，正是因為我昨天提到的新同學，夏蘭你來前面一下。」

我起身往講台走過去。

「稍微自我介紹一下吧。」

我站在講台上，目光由左而右掃過全班，心裡竟然開始緊張起來了，我還是不能習慣這樣在眾人面前說話。

「大家好，我叫做金夏蘭，今年十五歲。我想應該會在這邊留一段時間。」

我只希望沒抖音，簡短的一句話卻徹底讓我緊張到不行。

「請多指教。」

全班在我講完後開始鼓掌，我就走下台去回到座位上坐好。而段雲豪在我下台前把一個紙片交到我的手中。

「好，大家要好好相處，夏蘭年紀比較小，不要隨便打他的主意，也千萬不要有什麼嫌隙，挑釁、對罵或打架的行為是禁止的，相信各位都知道。」段雲豪再說的時候，看了我跟另外那個男同學，就先行離開教室去了。

我打開手中的小紙片，看到裡面寫了幾個字。「不要亂用魔法」

他真的什麼都知道啊，使用魔法跟那個同學之間的事。但是好不容易學會了魔法的使用，總會想要繼續了解學習下去，普通人之常情。

全班在段雲豪走了之後再度竄出了竊竊私語聲，我則是拿起魔法概論繼續研究，想要知道更多事情。

我發覺我真的很入迷這些東西，也許是因為我很愛看小說吧，把文字順順的瀏覽過去，或許一時沒有辦法記住也無所謂，既然這不是真正的課本，我也沒有要考試，只要當做普通的閱讀就好。

但是使用上應該是另外一回事，沒有真正用過也不會知道使用時的感覺跟方法。

別人看到之後不知道會不會說什麼，也許他們會說這是某種動漫或電影的設定集，不然就是哪個異想天開的人寫出來的莫名奇妙的東西。我既然知道這是真的，我就會很想要去了解，但如果是歷史的話，就算了，雖然也是寫真的，不過我絕對不會想去看。心態上就是有如此的不同。

下課的鐘聲響起，我也不知道要做什麼，只是埋頭於書本的世界中。或許太過入迷，我有時後邊看時手還會在空中揮來揮去，像是在畫什麼一樣，甚至連有人跟我說話都沒發現。

「你是在做什麼啊？」一位女同學好奇的問。

「如果說我在畫魔法陣之類的你相信嗎？」

「真有趣啊，你是魔法師嗎？」

聽起來她很像是半開玩笑的問，好像把我當成小孩子一樣。

上課之後，我盡量保持清醒，畢竟剛來到這個班上，雖然我可能年紀比較小，聽不懂是理所當然，當然會覺得無趣。老師們也大概清楚我尚未學過這些，所以在一些比較困難的部份也很熱心的為我多詳解一遍。段雲豪又是怎麼處理這種事情的，如果真的要讓我回學校，也應該讓我去我的程度的年級。

然在語文、數學、自然這些科目上，一般而言不會有什麼有趣的事情，到最後一定會以疲累作為基礎，無聊為輔，促使我的臉往親愛的桌子靠近。

終於到了中午的時候，吃飯的歡樂時光，這大概是我在學校這種場所裡最有精神的時段。但是這個學校是吃營養午餐，而今天的菜色在看到後就沒什麼食慾了。

一個是我不知道名稱的菜，一個是疑似冬瓜的物體，還有白白一大片的未知食物，不知道到底是什麼東西，但是最重要的是，今天居然沒有肉！我馬上跑去找聖文求救，而他好像也早就知道了，已經拿出了一塊生肉排給我。

「哇！國外都是直接吃生肉的嗎？」有人看到後驚問，臉上一副不可置信的表情，嘴巴張的大大的不知道是還要準備說什麼。

「我......。」

我實在不知道要說什麼，雖然別人這樣盯著看會影響胃口，但還是用手抄起那塊肉，直接開始撕咬了起來。

「吃肉的時候是要直接用手抓，嘴巴咬嗎？」

「痾......。」

我咬的肉還有一半還在嘴外，聽到他這麼說我才又發現我的行為失態了。

「這樣吃好帥啊。」

還好他沒說我這樣吃很噁心，不然我應該會自尊心嚴重受創。

但是只要有機會，看來某人真的不願意放過我。

「是野人嗎？啊，對了，你的賤狗是不是也叫夏蘭？你該不會其實也是隻狗吧。」他講話很不客氣，語氣也很欠打，就算旁邊還有別的同學，他也不在意的直說。

但他說的是實話，只是我不是狗，是狼。

我裝做沒聽到的繼續吃著我的午餐，他見我沒有任何反應，只是冷笑一聲便自行離開，只怕還另有陰謀。

「別在意啊，他好像真的被你的寵物嚇壞了，才會這樣生氣。」幾個同學說。「其實他人本來還不錯的。」

我不以為意，反正事情有它發生的原因，我就順其自然，即使真的打起來也沒關係，只要不要把事情鬧的太嚴重就好。我現在的心境不知道算不算進步了。

我吃完午餐後，趁著還沒午休之前的時間，去找段雲豪，有事情想要問他。

「要我回學校到底是要做什麼？」

「反正你短期哪裡也不會去吧，不過放心吧，你要來學校只有到中午而已，下午的話看你要去哪裡都可以。還有，我希望你能夠學會一些魔法跟加以應用你本身就有的能力。」

我聽到這麼說之後，我真的感到驚訝，嘴角浮現笑容。

「但不是要你在學校用。」他立即補充道。

「你應該知道吧，你本身的力量，在這個世界其實很容易引起戰爭，這是哈納對你說過的話。」

他提到我才想起來，為什麼會說我的力量會引起戰爭，至今我會的也只有變身成狼跟打開門而已，扣掉我今天可能學會的魔法的話。

「我哪知道。」

「我想我必須要跟你講，因為這也是某個人的願望。雖然這可能有點早告訴你，在你身邊，奇異的事情還會繼續發生，就連你的死跟被封印，其實也是某個人的願望。」

這不是開玩笑吧，我的死是別人的希望？我自認為對詭異的事情接受度很高，但是聽到我之前的車禍還有被封印的事情是他人的願望，這真是夠荒謬的了。

而關於這部份的事情暫時沒有什麼能說的了。再來，你本身的能力並不只是能打開通往其他世界的門而已，甚至想要的話還可以把這個世界在一瞬間給毀滅或是再造。但是其實打開異世界之門的能力也是這個世界的人所一直渴求的，因為這個世界被某個領域或是可以稱為結界的東西給圍住，沒有人可以知道，到底在這外面有什麼。你應該也知道這點吧，在這個世界的所有人都知道。」

「那我不就跟神一樣了？」

「你要這麼說也可以。反正門是所有人都想要的能力，而你就是幻想紀錄中所寫的幻獸狼，所以要是被人知道的話，你一定會被抓走。」

「就算被發現，逃跑不就好了，既然我會開門的話。」

「如果你真的逃的掉的話，你要逃去哪裡？別的世界嗎？就連聖文第一次見到你，都可以輕鬆把你迷昏帶走了，你還想要怎麼面對這個世界的科技跟魔法，我只能跟你說，目前這個世界中，一些事情是遠超過你的想像的。」

「這樣不是很有趣？」

他嘆了一口氣，又繼續講：「好吧，反正你現在先學魔法吧，看是要你自己學或是叫聖文教你都可以，因為會有用到的時候。只是現在還有一段時間，至少確定在畢業以前不會發生什麼特別的事情。」

「你幹麻要跟我說這種事情，如果我想要學的話我自己就會去學了。話說回來，你怎麼能夠知道這些事情？」

「你現在還不是時候知道這種事情，如同我剛才講的，這是某人的願望，講白一點，你的人生就像是一場戲，你要負責演完你的部份。」

從醒來到現在，不過才過了兩天，卻已經先出現好多這種如同電影一般的劇情。這就某種程度來講，進展真的太快了。

就算真的是如同段雲豪講的那樣，我才不管呢，我還是繼續照我的方法來走，有事情發生，就表示不會無聊。

而且能夠學魔法似乎很帥啊，現在光是看還不夠，非得要真的實際用看看才能滿足。


在那天之後，我就把段雲豪講的那個人跟奇怪的事件拋在腦後，記得的只有我要學習魔法的部份。我好像已經整個踏入了魔法的世界，身陷其中無法自拔了。甚至連所剩不多的狼的生活也銳減一半。

我就繼續讀了其他很多跟魔法有關的書籍，即使是在學校仍在讀，而下午回到家後則是親自操作。

「看來你真的學的很快啊，上面有寫的你全部都一次學會了，我不禁懷疑你真的是在之前完全不知道魔法的存在嗎？而且我更驚訝的是，你能夠不斷的使用呢，一般人的精神力根本不夠支付所需的代價。」

我用了另一種不知道稱為什麼的魔法，隨便把周圍的一個物品變不見，再變出來

「誰知道，也許是因為有抓到感覺吧，就都用的很順。還有，這個魔法不是很簡單又很方便嗎？如果會這種魔法那不是什麼都可以隨時帶在身邊了？」

「話是沒錯，不過魔法在我看來也只是一個會的特殊技能罷了，當然也有人是把這類的魔法當成是職業在生活，不過我倒是覺得沒什麼大不了的。」

不過既然有的話就要好好利用嘛，而且魔法的多變還不止於此，很多事情書本上沒有提到，但是卻都是可以自行延伸運用的，這真的讓我百玩不厭。

符紋，一般會用刻或畫的，但是卻也可以用別的魔法，直接在腦中想像圖案把符紋印在任何地方，這點就比較像是一些卡通裡面的魔法陣。

我手一揮，把書上畫的一個符紋印在牆上。就在我想要繼續它的效果時，聖文忽然大叫

「夏蘭！那是爆炸紋啊，不要發動啊！」

我腦殘了嗎？我居然沒有注意就直接把這種恐怖的符紋給畫了出來。說不定我們差點就會被炸死了，這種恐怖的符紋怎麼會沒有事先警告說不能亂用。

「上面明明就寫了請勿隨意使用，這種具有攻擊性的魔法一般是不能隨便使用的，要是引起騷動，在這個國家中魔法局的人可是會出現的。」

「魔法局是什麼？」

「既然有魔法的存在，那也必須要有管理的機構不是嗎？就像這個國家裏面不也有司法機關一樣，若都能夠讓人隨意的使用的話，一定會秩序大亂。所以有些魔法雖然在書上有寫，但卻不是每個在平時都能夠合法使用。」

「喔。」

而我最初使用過的一個簡單魔法，操控物體漂浮飛行的魔法，如果用在自己本身不就可以讓自己飛起來了。能夠飛翔可也是我的一個夢想，我以前總在想著，要是終有一天能夠發明一些道具，能夠讓人不用搭飛機就能夠飛翔那該有多好，生活會方便很多，還能夠去到很多不能去的地方。我想著我自由自在地在天空飛翔的樣子，想著在白天或夜晚，自己一人獨自飛越環繞這個都市，或是飛到其他地方，反正只要使用門的能力，一瞬間就能夠回來了，所以我並不擔心非太遠會回不來。

「那種事情的確可以辦到，不過實在太消耗精神了，並非所有人都做得到，只有一些魔力夠多的人才能夠長時間的飛行。」

但是我還是想要嘗試，我馬上用同樣的方法，試著讓自己飄起來，聽他講的這好像很困難，我就特別的集中精神去使用魔法。

我覺得有股力量托著自己的身體，腳離開了地板，飛在家中不大的客廳裡。

「你真的很行啊。或許你可能成為這世界上最厲害的魔法師也說不定。」

我聽到後很高興。光是魔法的力量就能夠成為最強的巫師，那如果再配上我本身的力量，那毀滅世界說不定可以很容易的辦到。


幻想學習-Learning Imagination
===============================================

同樣的，如果說魔法都已經進展的很快，雖沒有經過正式的課程講解與教授，但還是利用下午下課後到晚間睡前的空檔，獨自完成了大部分課本的內容(想我或許是魔法的天才，不出一星期，真正的整本魔法契約論的魔法已經學會了一大半，而封印契符學的也都已經熟識，這可讓我心中燃起了自信或者該說是驕傲的火燄。)，而我自己本身的能力當然也要真正的去學如何使用。

目前我會的也只是打開被稱為門的通道，這是我的哥哥來這個世界找我的時候教我的，只要是幻獸狼都具備這些力量，不過他們現在應該是在原本的世界裡吧，也就是說，正常來講目前這個世界中有這種力量的應該只有我，也才構成我的真實身分被發現就會被抓的可能。

段雲豪說幻獸狼還有其他的能力，我想是不會錯的，平常要是能從他口中問出一些事情已是非常了得的事了，他應該也不會沒事來跟我開玩笑。但是先前魔法是因為有看著課本的內容去學，其大部分的魔法都不用自己去想去發現(上面也提到，目前魔法的種類可以說是不斷的在發現，就如同科技不斷的研發一樣。)，現在我卻要自己找出新的能力，這似乎有點困難了，再加上我要如何區別哪個是魔法哪個又是我本來的力量的問題，可棘手了。

我也有去問段雲豪，因為是他叫我練的，但是他卻沒有說，如同我先前講的，如果不是他自己講，很難從他那裡問出事情。

「你要自己想。」他一隻手在那邊拍著自己的胸膛，一邊搖頭發出怪聲音。

好傢伙，這個奇怪的動作還是沒改，就跟以前我偶爾問他時一樣，在那邊裝傻不答。

「我給你個提示，你的能力跟魔法截然不同，並非召喚、操縱與轉換。你的能力能做到的事情可以說更多、更沒有受到限制，是個隨心所欲的能力，沒錯，全賴你的想法與意念。這樣講你清楚了嗎？我可是已經超過提示的範圍了。還是你真的沒發現你用的魔法有什麼不一樣？」

我反覆思索著他講的話，能夠沒有限制、隨心所欲，那到底是要怎樣？

我在想著這番話的同時，使用著已經學過的魔法，是上次差點炸掉自己的那個符紋，我想如果力量能夠控制的小一點的話，就算真的爆了也沒什麼問題才對。

「我問你，你有沒有注意到我用過的魔法，到現在有沒有什麼不一樣？」

「喔，有阿，你學的都很快，還有......，不知道。」

「你這樣有講跟沒講沒什麼差別吧。」

「啊，對了，夏蘭，你支付過代價嗎？」

「什麼意思？」我不解的問。

「代價啊，要使用魔法一定要付上代價，但是你用一些魔法時好像都沒有付過。」他又畫了一個跟剛才爆炸紋一樣的符紋。「你看，不會爆炸吧。」

「你只是沒有發動吧。」

「好吧，這個不明顯。我想看看有沒有什麼比較好解釋的。你試試看在手中發出火燄。」

我照著他說做，也不經思考就在手中發出了一團小火球，我忽然覺得好可愛啊，我腦袋是秀逗了嗎？

「你看，符紋的話或許比較難跟你講，但是要發出火燄或是水之類的，並不是要發都可以的，火焰的話通常都會需要另外用上一些能夠燃燒的物質，並不是能夠無條件的出現的。痾......等我一下。」

他忽然離開客廳網房間走去，等了幾分鐘後他手上拿著一些紙條出來。

「你知道這是什麼吧。」

我拿起他拿過來的符紙，上面好像也有畫一些符紋。

「符紋嗎？」

「不是，夏蘭，這是符文紙。」

我似乎對於文字敘述的知識方面完全沒有什麼了解，只有在使用上面很順利而已。我這樣應該算是實作派吧。

「是用來封印一些東西的，然後你在看我做一次。」

他把他說的符文紙拿在手上，接著那個紙開始變的粉碎，好像是燒過的灰燼一樣。他把手張開，一團火球在他手上出現。

「你有注意到嗎？」

「什麼嗎？那個紙會自己燃燒啊？」

「不是！你沒注意到嗎？我自己也真奇怪，你之前用了那麼多魔法怎麼都沒發覺。代價，代價，這就是所謂的支付代價。」

「所以，你要拿紙去燒？」

「不是！夏蘭！」他終於變的有點激動了。「這張符文紙裡面有封有少量能夠作為燃料的燃燒物，那火並不是無中生有的，它也像瓦斯爐一樣，提供瓦斯才能夠有火，只是在點燃火燄時，是使用封在符文裡面的類似燃料，並控制放出量，不然可就變的跟爆炸紋的效果沒什麼兩樣了。」

他講完一長串的話，我其中聽懂的沒幾句。

「所以，你用在符文裡面的瓦斯點火？」我說。

「不！要講支付代價，就用封在這張符文裡面的物質以及魔力支付，才能夠完成這照換......不能講召喚，發出火焰的魔法。水的也是，你也必須要有水才能夠發動。

「啊，你不是整本書都看完了，怎麼你用的那麼好卻沒有半點知識。」聖文說。

我還真是第一次聽到聖文用這種口氣說話，雖然不是很在意，但還是覺得怪怪的。

「簡單的說，你用魔法，好像不需要支付代價。」

我大概明白了，或許我目前至今用的，除了一些比較簡單的魔法，其他都不是，而是段雲豪說的我本身的力量。

「還是那不叫魔法？」

「啊，我又忘記了，你是幻獸狼？」

不是吧，他是怎麼知道的？我怎麼不記得有跟他講過，算了，我不想去想這麼複雜的事情。

「那回到原點，你現在是有要做什麼嗎？」

「段雲豪要我學魔法跟應用本身有的能力。」

我仍在玩著，這次是用出一些水球在空中飄著，看起來好漂亮啊。

「你試試看，想像創造。」

「幹麻？」

「試試看，隨便想像一個東西，並且想著讓它實體化。」

「為什麼？」我問。

「卷軸上面寫的，你知道芬塔斯堤克大陸的意思嗎？」

「幻想大陸？」

「你就試試看就對了。」

怎麼沒頭沒腦的突然叫我想像，我也不知道想什麼。

「不然我講一個東西你試試看把它具體化，一把鑰匙吧，你試試看想像一把鑰匙。」

我聽從他的話，閉起眼睛，在心裡面想著一把鑰匙的模樣。我勾勒著鑰匙的樣子，接著想要把它實體化。

可是要怎麼做？

我拼命想著，我張開眼睛稍微瞄一下，什麼東西都沒有出現。到底要怎麼做才是正確的？

我想著想著，忽然一個感覺閃過，就好像電路突然通電了一下。並不是真的被電到了，只是就好像這種抽象的感覺。這種感覺，就跟打開門的時候一樣，該不會。

我張眼一看，一把如同我剛才想的模樣的鑰匙出現在我的手上。

「果然是這樣......。」聖文看著我手上的鑰匙，嘴裏面好像在唸著什麼東西。

我並不打算驚訝，只是這還真是太神奇了。要是這樣的話，什麼都可以變出來嗎？

「換個東西試試看好了，你隨便想個別的東西試試看。」

隨便想啊，如果什麼東西都可以靠想像製造出來，那要是有一把像是動畫中那把神奇的緋炎就好了，一把會放出火焰的刀，超帥的。

我不斷的去追尋著在記憶之海中的印象，在動畫裡放出火燄的每一個畫面，揮舞的樣子。但要是把人也給實體化了會怎樣？我不斷的想著那把刀以及門的感覺。

「這是什麼？」聖文從我面前把那把我想出來的刀子拿去。

我滿懷希望的跟他說：「這是緋炎，你有看過嗎？在櫻花國裡面出現過的炎刃，會放出火焰喔。你要嗎？」

「喔，是嗎？因為我沒有去過櫻花國，所以不知道是什麼，那，還真是謝謝啦。」

他真的知道我所講的是什麼嗎？不是現實世界的國家耶，是卡通裡面的世界。

「我想問你，你都不會對這一切感到驚訝嗎？這一切，所有超乎想像又不現實的事情，你真的不會感到驚訝嗎？」

「還好。」他右手抽出刀子，將刀鞘放下。「平常應該不能把這種東西給帶在身邊吧，恩，你說可以放出火焰啊。」

他起身走到客廳中央，手臂伸直平舉著刀子。他眼睛盯著那把刀子，左手又拿起剛才拿出來的符文。一陣火蛇從刀柄的地方沿著刀身繞上整把刀子，就如同我看過的(卡通)那樣。

「真神奇，我還以為這也需要火的代價，但是好像只需要魔力就好了，不過好像也不像想像中的需要那麼多。先還你吧，你不是也很會使用讓物品消藏的魔法。」他走過來把刀子遞給我。「這樣應該算完成了吧，你都能夠變出這種東西了，看來那件事情......。」

這樣就算完成了嗎？那也太簡單了吧。不過話說回來，這種有特殊力量的東西只要想像就都能夠製造出來，那我想把它取名為幻想之力，如同魔法書上寫的心靈之力。有這種力量的話，事情可能還可以更有趣呢，嘿嘿嘿。

我想到了一堆好玩的事情，但是還是不要太明目張膽的做比較好，我也擔心著被別人發現，讓段雲豪那傢伙說的事情成真。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

Extra-Can't Help Fancying
===============================================
一旦我對某件事情產生興趣，短期間內應該都會欲罷不能，直到時間真的讓我玩到不想玩了，我才會停止。

因為有了能夠把想像的東西，隨意且不必付出什麼代價(至少目前看來是這樣)就具現化出來。而製造出來的東西甚至也能夠超越這世界的科技和魔法所能解釋的範疇。譬如我便出來的第一把刀子，他就能夠跟我印象中卡通裡面那樣，靠著主人的意志釋放出火燄。

聖文拿著刀子，瞄準了往放在遠處的瓶子揮去，用火焰擊破，說：「真有趣，幾乎不會消耗什麼力量。」

我跟他在那邊比賽，因為已經把先前的那一把送給聖文了，我則是另外又弄了一把與之相反的，冰刃。

不過不只是這些東西，我還弄了好多好玩的，像是能夠自由飛翔的翅膀，看到是因為只是單純用魔法飛的話不有趣，感覺有翅膀會比較帥氣。還有獸裝，我還變出各種款式，因為我沒見過真正的半獸我也不知道他們大概是怎樣，我就弄出了許多裝扮。最特別的是不論原本的身材、體型如何，不管是不是獸人、或只是人類都可以穿的下，百分之百合身。甚至還會有感覺，如果是鳥獸人的話，翅膀也可以飛，如果是一般的動物的話，有尾巴尾巴還可以隨心所欲的動，就像是自己的一樣。這大概是我目前玩的很樂的一個東西。

我還穿著其中一套狼人的裝扮去學校，它引起的轟動不亞於當時變成一匹狼的時候。

「好帥啊。這是怎麼做的，這麼逼真。」

「啊，毛摸起來好軟啊。抱起來好舒服。」

「天哪，尾巴還會動。」

「去哪裡買的啊。」

大概穿著就被糾纏了好一段時間。

我甩著尾巴，感覺就跟狼的時候沒什麼兩樣，所以很習慣。要是給一般人試試看的話，他們說不定會覺得很新奇。不知道以現在的科技能不能做出這種東西。

我想到了，要是給那傢伙穿看看，再讓我去踩他的尾巴，看他的感受到底是怎樣，我想他應該就會明白我當時的憤怒不是無故而起的。

我還不只是如此，還有許多跟魔法較為類似的物品或是稱之為寶貝。揮動就能控制大氣的寶具「打神鞭」。這靈感同樣來自於一部動畫。

在一些世界觀中被認為是幾種基本元素的風、雷、地、水、火等的，也有變成幾個能夠控制的飾品。

我毫無節制的不斷變出新的東西，大概最巔峰的時刻一天會有三個以上的神奇製品出現，加上弄出來之後，我會先試用一番，如果覺得不對勁的話就會把它修改或是直接把它毀了。我想，反正不用消耗什麼材料，也根本不用動什麼大腦，只要稍微想像，並加以使用力量，馬上就變出來。

我都會把東西用魔法收起來，想要的時候可以隨時拿出來用，不過平時不太會，因為拿出來也沒辦法正正當當的用，這樣根本不暢快。如果之後把所有製造出來的東西陳列在地上，應該會非常可觀。種類及樣式之多，就算要跟賣場或百貨公司相比也決不遜色。

不知道賣掉的話，能賣多少錢？

不過我倒是都沒變過錢或是食物，有時候有想過，但是這麼做的話就好像對不起自己的良心似的，心裡總會有不應該這麼做的感覺。這或許是本來就知道的事情，或許哥哥他們也是如此，才會擁有力量卻不濫用。

我大概只有在這點上面有做到，其他的部分我可是已經濫用到一個程度了。濫用到連段雲豪都出面來警告我。

「雖然我叫你善用你的力量，但是不是叫你如此的濫用。聽好了，你先前做了多少東西我不管，但是沒事的話請不要拿出來亂用。尤其是你居然還穿來學校，這可能會引起大騷動的，除非你想再度被封印。」

我在某日中午，被段雲豪叫去辦公室找他。而他見面的第一句話就是如此。

「耶？你怎麼會知道。等等......，是你指使哈納封印我的？」

「到時候你就會明白了，我現在大部分該講的都講了。反正你不要在隨便使用了，因為你製作出來的許多東西都是不受到這個世界所限制，是有可能打破先前秩序的物品。雖然這個世界某種程度上就不斷的在改變。總之，要是你在隨便亂用，搞出問題的話，我可要替這件事負上某些責任，到時候休怪我無情啊。」

這真是超不像段雲豪會說的話，不過也許真的是太過火，我自己也知道。哀，怎麼會這樣子，這樣應該算被他威脅吧。我不知道到底我被封印是誰的主意，但是回想到當下的心情，我想對我來說就有某種威嚇的作用了，我可不想再經歷一次那種事情。

不過那些東西，我仍然留著，或許有一天會用的上。反正段雲豪也沒說要處理掉，或是完全禁止繼續製造。我興起時仍然會幻想出一些東西，只是頻率較先前而言，略為降低。

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　（第二章結束）
《第三章》學校之一-School-I
===============================================
學校的生活，只持續到中午而已，不用整天都必須要留在學校，這讓我很高興。至於為什麼可以的原因，不重要，我也就不去想了。雖然下午回到家後開始練習魔法後，心情會整個不一樣，異常投入，但是白天的話，我還是跟往常一樣，我終究還是受不了在學校裡乖乖坐在教室上課的感覺，總是會想著別的事情。

一到中午吃完飯後，我馬上跑出教室到處玩，不過不是以人的姿態，而是變回狼的樣子，總覺得這樣會有種說不出的暢快感。

「我先走了。」我向聖文說。

「喔，到時候記得回來啊。」他心不在焉的跟我打招呼。

真是的，他這樣好像是在放縱我的感覺。

我走到廁所，變成狼後，直接把衣服用學會的魔法收起來，這可真是方便，這樣子的話去哪裡都可以隨時換裝。

下午的時光不是很短，幾個小時的時間總不可能只是單純的在校園晃。基於我對於這種事情的規畫實在沒什麼概念，我仍然是想到什麼才會突然去做。

我就都會先在操場上跑，沒有跑很快，但就是不斷的跑，在確定是上課又不是聖文那班級體育課的時間。因為我好幾次發現，不管是我用哪個樣子在校園內晃，只要碰到那傢伙─寰宇，我終於知道他的名子了，他就會用某種奇怪的眼神看著我，我可受不了這種氣氛。

今天卻在旁邊看到了特殊的腳色，我記得牠好像是養在警衛室的狗，名子不明。他就坐在操場邊上，一直看著我。起先是注意到有種奇怪的味道，往味道的來源看去，卻是見到一隻黑色的母狗，他的樣子讓我想起以前我家附近的一隻狗，都叫牠小黑，因為毛是黑色的。我的心理居然起了不知道是想念還是懷念的感覺，因為我跟那隻狗的感情還算不錯。

我靠上前去看牠，但是沒有靠太近，大概距離個幾呎的距離，因為除了比較親近的狗之外，說實在的我可能對一些狗有恐懼感，不知道他會不會突然對我吠叫。就這樣維持了好一段時間的互注觀察，換牠終於有了動作。

牠小心翼翼的在我旁邊繞圈子，逐漸拉近距哩，我則是一直轉頭去看小黑到底在做什麼事情。直到他已經靠到了我身邊，不停的在我身邊聞來聞去，我記得沒錯的話，這算是在打招呼？我真希望狗也會說話，這樣事情應該會簡單一點，但是也可能會讓我很錯愕，不知道該怎麼去跟會講話的動物相處。

我不知道該如何做才好。我發現到牠身上散發出某種味道，稱不上是香味，但我的心情居然受到影響，我同樣的站起來。

我接著被牠的一個舉動給嚇到了，他把臉(或是應該講尖吻比較恰當？)靠過來磨蹭，我搖了搖尾巴，有種臉紅心跳的想法。

我是不是完蛋了？我竟然會對他有感覺，不是先前想念的那種，而是從牠身上有種氣息在吸引著我，讓我有點神魂顛倒的感覺。我驚覺後，當然是馬上離開現場，我可不想跟這種事情扯上關係。

我離開時，心裡還在想著剛才的味道跟感覺，我是不是應該去找醫生檢查一下，我到底是哪根筋不對，會對狗有種莫名的衝動，還是講白一點，就是發情呢？想不到一個單純的氣味會有這麼大的影響。如果可以的話，我絕對不會想在多談這件事。

結果今天就因為這種事情，讓才出來沒多久的我，又走回教室裡去。我也不打算要變成人的樣子，這樣子的話，就可以正大光明的在教室後面躺著休息。

「夏蘭，你怎麼又回來了。」

我是在他們上課時從後門進去的。下課鐘聲響了，聖文就走過來蹲下對我說。

「沒什麼。」我小聲的說。因為周圍沒什麼人，想是對我已經沒有像一開始那樣，大的離譜的興趣，讓他們每節我在教室的下課裡都要進行可怕的圍繞行為。「太無聊了，回來睡覺。」

「是嗎，那你就繼續睡吧你。這樣的生活會不會太無聊了呢。」他摸了摸我的頭。

我很喜歡這種感覺，也讓他給我有種親切感，怪異。

另一個熱情永在女同學理蕙看到聖文這樣的舉動之後，還補給我來更誇張的。我真佩服，她對動物的熱情實在是讓我五體投地。

「喔，我也要。」

他衝過來用雙手繞住我全身，緊緊的擁抱我。其實沒什麼大不了的，只事也許是因為她的身上會有種如炸豬排般的神奇味道，在她如此靠近的情況下，真的會有種想要咬一口的衝動。

目前為止，短短的幾週，我見到有別的生物出現，不論是狗、貓，兔子，只要是出現在她眼前的有毛動物，他就會展現出無比可怕、烈火般燃燒的熱情，使出纏綿擁抱。

某一天，我、聖文，還有幾個同學一起要回我家的時候，路上偶有遇到動物，她就會扔下包包，衝過去擁抱，不管是不是沒有主人的，也不管他這樣的舉動會不會替他招來攻擊。不過我倒是沒有見過他被動物攻擊，這也真神奇，明明身上有種食物的香味，要是咬一口，會不會真的像炸豬排一樣，流出鮮美的肉汁。

我走在旁邊想到時，忽然被聖文提醒。

「你在幹麻啊，夏蘭，居然還流口水。」

「啊，沒什麼。」我趕緊用手抹去在嘴角畫下的水痕。

今天他們好像是要討論什麼學校的報告才會要聚集在一起，而聖文就提議到他家去討論。就在快要到家的時候，我借機說有事情就先離去，到了附近便成狼的樣子，再先行繞到家門口等他們。雖說跟他們講我跟聖文一起住的話，就沒什麼問題，但是要是他們問說親愛的狗狗在哪裡的話，我總不可能變成兩個，一個是人，一個是狼的樣子同時出現在他們面前。

「啊，夏蘭？」那個動物狂愛者理蕙見到我後立刻又衝過來。

我見到她衝過來的氣勢，真該說是怕到無法逃走迴避，甚至也沒有勇氣去攻擊她了，我想這種心情大概，別的狗或貓應該能夠感同身受才對。

「牠怎麼會在你家呢？」理蕙問聖文。

「我沒提過嗎？兩個夏蘭都住在我家，就在不久之前來的。」聖文淺淡的笑了笑。

「耶？夏蘭跟你是什麼關係啊。」其他同學也問。

「親戚。」

「是喔，頭髮的顏色跟膚色完全不像呢。」

那群同學嗤嗤的笑著。

「進去吧。」

聖文領著大家進屋裡去。

他們就開始了長達數小時的討論會議，不過內容也不全然是討論關於他們功課的事情，也有其他的閒話家常，八卦當然也是不可少的。

今天看來是不可能再加練習了，呼。我想這是我目前唯一期待的事情。他們幾個人，坐在客廳的沙發上；我，躺在地板上，不過有一個例外，他同樣也坐在地上陪著我，不用說也知道是誰，理蕙。

我還聽到她說出一句話：「抱起來好軟好舒服啊，感覺尾巴的毛特別膨鬆呢。」

同學，我可不是抱枕啊，能的話也請你不要玩弄我的尾巴。

我表現上裝作生氣的樣子，其實卻享受在其中，我猜她應該也知道吧。只是，有個對我不知情的同學真好，要是知道我是人的話，可就不會有這種事情發生。

===============================================
(第三章的內容有可能會停頓 因為目前想不到寫什麼......所以會先繼續之前的劇情，鮮寫第四章。)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

畢業典禮-Commencement and Commence
===============================================
日子真可謂平淡的過去，雖然也有一些有趣的事情發生，不論是好是壞。幾個月的時間，閃一下就過去了，當你去回想的時候就會發現。我忘記我是什麼時候醒來的，這件事或許很重要，但是我好像完全不重視它，不像一些特殊的日子，人們總是會深深的記在心裡。這樣對我而言最好了，至少表示我已經完全適應新的生活，不會去回想過去。然而在學校就是會見到某個人，就是會想到以前的事，不用講應該也知道是誰。

畢業典禮，一個許多人都會經歷過的儀式。我印象中，每次參加學長姐的、或是我自己國小國中的畢業晚會、典禮，或多或少，總會看到有人就是哭的西哩嘩啦，對於這種他們的這種行徑，我可以說是很不解。我不明白為什麼只是一個簡單的晚會，不過數小時，就能夠讓人滿臉奔淚。又不是說再也見不到面了，這讓我覺得，他們像是在參加喪禮似的，不過這種話最好不要說出來，我想一定會引起眾怒。

我雖然並不能算這裡的學生，但還是一同參加了他們的畢業典禮，和聖文一起坐在畢業生的位置。

晚會的內容可以說是非常經典，學校師長的致詞，同學們的獻花、致詞，或是有的話還會唱歌送別。溫暖的黃色燈光，淡淡的打在活動中心的講台上，配上溫柔且富有告別意味的感傷樂曲。這種場面的感染力真可比擬黑死病傳播的速度，開始時，台下每個人都是鬧哄哄的亂成一團，到了中期初以後，都一個接著一個的，畫出兩道淚痕。

女生們都互相擁抱，以一種似將離世時的悲嘆口吻，互道再見。而男生的話部分則是出口成髒，有的還死辯說是眼睛進沙，才會眼紅。我在旁邊看的都覺得很好笑。

當然也有人(包括我)擁有極強的抗體，免於被具有強烈催淚痛哭，甚至有罵髒話效果的病毒感染。這也是正常的吧，因為我也才在目前的這個班上，待了幾個月而已。雖不算長，還是有了一些感情，但我可不打算將淚水獻給他們，某些對我懷恨在心的人就更不用說了。

結束之後，我可真是累斃了，從晚上吃完晚餐後到現在十二點了，少說也有六個小時。我跟聖文兩人單獨走在校園，準備回家。

聖文忽然說：「要不要明天就走啊？」

「去哪？」我問。

「當然是去看看瑪法跟伏諾摟，你不也想去看看的嗎？」他一手摸著胸前畢業生戴著的花朵，輕鬆的說。

「喔，對喔。」

「我還以為你會很興奮呢。」

「喔，什麼？明天？」我想我注意到了他說的時間了。「會不會太快了，今天都這麼晚了，連行李都還沒準備吧！」

什麼都沒講，這麼突然。不過我也沒什麼行李好收，因為東西早就都不見了，需要的只有衣物吧。真要講的話，我有的大概只有一些我無聊幻想出來的物品，不過也都用魔法隨時收著，根本不需要拿。想來真有趣，我大概一段時間就會因為突然興起，把一些想像的神奇物品給具現化出來，沒事就在那邊把玩。雖然隔幾天或是幾個星期才會做一次，全賴我對事物的興致的程度而定。累積到現在，我想少說也有幾十件了。若把那些東西拿出來給別人看，即使是魔法也沒辦法全然解釋那些物品的力量來源，許多都是超呼這個世界中著名的契約論的存在。

「要擔心什麼，其實也沒什麼東西特別要帶的啊，帶一些簡單的衣物就好。大概只要裝一個小包包就夠了。」

「你要用背的喔，不直接用魔法就好，那樣不是輕鬆的很。」

我想他大概會說，魔法不是生活的一切，不代表所有事情都要用魔法之類的。我問過他好幾遍，大概都差不多是這種回答。

「既然要旅行，當然要自己背一個包包摟，而且我應該算是回家吧，回龍山的家。」

猜錯了。

「所以我也不必帶太多東西，這也是理由之一，大概需要的東西都可以回去拿。你知道龍山在瑪法的哪裡嗎？」

「我怎麼會知道，我又沒去過。要怎麼去，搭飛機嗎？」我好奇的問，既然不在國內，應該搭飛機是最快的，但是我懷疑搭飛機的話應該不可能說走就走。

「搭火車，我已經買好了火車通行證，我預計白天就搭火車，晚上的話就在最近停靠的站下車住旅館，隔天再繼續搭火車。說不定還可以稍微觀光一下。不過第一天我打算就睡通舖就可以了，我想跟旅館比的話算比較便宜了，只是不能洗澡而已。」他突然奇怪的笑了一下，「首先要先去諾蘭，那邊算是人類、魔法師、半獸三大國境的中間點，要來往各國通常也需要先去那邊登記。我想你大概會有機會能夠見識到一些不一樣的事情喔，我不先講是什麼了，你就好好期待一下吧。」


「我不會期待的。」

我絕對不會期待的，儘管我聽到後真的還是心動了一下。但是之前的一個期待，卻是把我騙進了獸醫院，不對，應該講說拖進去才對，還莫名挨了好幾針不知名的鬼東西，我至今仍無法忘記那時候的情況。現在我看到尖尖的東西，就會不住的感到恐懼感，因為總會讓我想起那又長又尖的針頭，咻的插進身體的感覺。

「那，大概要多少錢？你是買幾張票。」

「一張。」他手比了個一給我看。

「只有一張？那我呢，我怎麼辦？」

「你就變成動物就好了啊，坐貨物車廂比買票便宜很多啊，哈哈。」

有沒有搞錯，這真是太誇張了。

「開玩笑的，不過我們要坐的都是有特殊車廂的火車，你只要變成狼的樣子，我想就沒問題了，到時候我再跟你解釋。走快點吧，看看時間都快要明天了。」他看了看手上的手錶，兩根時針即將合併，指向十二點的方向。

我的精神並不因著午夜的到來，變的比剛才還累。我看著高掛在天上的圓月，或許是因為聽到明天就要去旅行了，感到很興奮吧。希望今天晚上能睡的著，不然到時候可是很累的。



旅行-Tour
===============================================
隔天早上，為了要搭七點左右的火車，五點就要起床了。雖然平時就是如此，但昨天睡覺前一直在想事情，想到都睡不著覺，讓我嚴重失眠。現在的精神狀況可以說不是很好。

好在昨天就已經先把要收的東西都收好打包在客廳了，我仍就著習慣，洗了個澡，順便讓自己清醒一點。

我出來後，仍維持著狼的外貌。跟著聖文一起走到最近的巴士站牌，坐著早上第一班的公車到火車站搭車。

「我這樣子真的沒問題吧，」我在公車上問了一下聖文，「會不會被禁止搭火車？」

雖然我已經問了聖文好幾次，從昨天晚上開始。公車的話因為有搭過，不知道是那位司機特別，或是本來就允許。但是因為我還從未這樣子搭過火車。有過的，也只是在中央國內的短程火車。

「沒問題的啦，」聖文只是看了一下手錶，在確認時間，「我不是講過了，會有特別的車廂可以坐的。到時候你就知道我說的是什麼意思了。」

「不要又是給我搞一些奇怪的事情，上次醫院的事我可沒忘記，」我抓了抓自己身上的毛，甩著尾巴，「竟然什麼都不跟我說，就直接把我騙進去。」

「預防注射是一定要的啊，我聽說了，你以前從未打過對吧。而且你既然會變成狗的話，就也要注射疫苗才行，不然我可會罰錢的啊，」他摸著我的背，「至少沒有植入晶片，因為現在倒是沒有強制規定。」

我不予置評。要是連晶片都植入了，那可真是太誇張了。

我們到了火車站後，就進入月台，等著火車。不過到目前為止我並沒有發覺有什麼不同的地方，跟以往搭火車時一樣。進入月台，等著最近一班七點十五還延遲一分鐘的火車。

火車到了，幾個人拿著行李走下火車。我們迅速的上了車，聖文卻帶著我往前面的車廂走。

「要往前面的車廂走，這裡還不是我們要搭的車節。」

我們穿過了好幾個車廂，看著這裡，除了剛才上車的那節是一般所見，一排有著幾個座位的車廂外，之後我看到的是以走道為中心，兩旁都是一間一間的隔間。

不知道裡面是不是就是床，還是什麼。

我們穿過了好幾節車廂，之後來到了一間和上來時相同樣子的車廂。

我看著車廂內，感覺沒有什麼特別的地方。同時，好像也沒什麼人在這裡，有點像是變成我們兩個人專屬的包廂了的感覺。

「好空啊，這裡。」因為沒有人，我也能大膽的在這種公共場所說話。「到底你說的特殊車廂在哪裡？」

「就是這裡了，」他放下背包，走到一個座位，把包包放在上面的置物架，「這裡就是我所說的特殊車廂。」

「這裡？」我狐疑的又四處張望，「看起來沒什麼不同啊。」

「到時候你就會知道了。幾乎每輛火車都會有這種車廂，是給特殊身分的人坐的。」聖文坐了下來。他用手拍了拍旁邊的座位，「你要不要也過來坐下？」

我又看了一遍，仍沒有看出這裏的不同之處。聽他說是身份不同的人坐的，該不會是魔法師或半獸專屬的特殊車廂吧？或是連死神這種身分的人也算在內。

我跳上椅子，看著窗外。火車的鈴聲響了，見窗外的景色開始向後移動。火車繼續加速，車窗外的景物開始飛快的閃過。這裡還是這個城市內吧，我所看到的大多都還是一棟一棟的房子，或高或低，還有許多的馬路跟車子。

火車安靜無聲的前進。要離開這裡了，待了很久的城市，(說的好像我再也不會回來似的)。我的心情不像想像中的那樣興奮。我瞄了一下聖文，不知什麼時候，他已經閉起眼睛睡起覺來了。

我打了個哈欠，嘴巴張的大大的。我看我也來睡覺好了，那麼早起來，昨天又那麼晚睡，不補個眠還真是對不起我自己。

我把頭靠在前肢上，縮起身子，尾巴繞在身旁。沒多久，我就同聖文開始進入夢鄉。


啊，又回來了，應該是這樣吧。看著傲藍的天，臥在輕柔的風裡面。

忘了走，又睡著了是嗎？我用力的用手撐起身體。我突然發現身體好像不太一樣，我往下方看去，卻是白色的肚子以及周邊藍色的皮膚，更正確的講法應該是鱗片吧。這個樣子是什麼呢？

我一隻手撐著地，伸出左手來看了看，一隻有著三根爪子的手呈現在我的眼前。手上同樣覆蓋著和身體相同的鱗片。

這個模樣。我赫然注意到我背後的尾巴，以及不曾有過的翅膀在我的背上。難道是龍嗎？

在這裡沒有鏡子，無法看到自己的模樣。

沃雷卡諾頓。

就像先前所明白的，一切都好像早已知道。這個名子出現在我的心中，不知道為什麼。

「要走了嗎？」一個熟悉的聲音再度出現。「要不要去那裡了？」

「好吧。」我自言自語。

我張開了背後的翅膀，拍了幾下。有翅膀，能飛的話，應該能夠更快到達那個地方吧？

我身體自然的向前壓低，拍動著翅膀。我好像天生就知道要如何飛翔似的，身體逐漸的離開地面。完全不覺神奇。

我飛了起來。在空中上下擺動停留了一段時間，不清楚到底是多久。我開始向前方飛去，朝著我想要的目標邁進。地上的花園漸漸的遠去。

忽然身體開始變的沉重，我竟然開始往下沉，高度不停的下降。我不覺得累，用力的加重翅膀拍動的力道與速度，嘗試想要維持住飛翔。

沒用。我仍不斷的下降。

一瞬間，有股波動飛快的從某處傳來。我感覺到了。一股巨大的氣息掃過，原本沒有去意識的空氣的流動突然改變，把我整個往下壓，壓到了地上。

原以為堅實的土地會承承接住我，卻沒想到大地變的像水一樣，周圍傳出陣陣波紋。我的身體開始下沉，有如無底沼澤般，不停的下沉。

我的手抓不到任何東西。我的眼看著地面像是電梯下樓那樣不斷的上升。我的口說不出話，心裡也很安靜。終至完全深入地底。

「什麼？」我的眼睛明亮了起來。

沒有人說話。聖文仍用手抵著臉在睡覺。不知道睡了多久，感覺不過數分鐘。不知道睡了多久，感覺不過數分鐘。不過剛才那個夢......好新奇啊，我好像變成一頭藍色的龍的樣子，還會飛。非現實的經歷這回又多了一個很不一樣的感受。

我跳下椅子，看了聖文手上攜戴的手錶，已經快中午了。時間過的真是快啊，沒想到睡了這個久，精神充沛。

空氣中傳來一股味道，不太像人類，卻又不是食物的味道。我再走道上循著氣味向前面走去，不斷的嗅著。我走過好幾排座位，這車廂還是沒人，卻忽然聽到一個聲音從我的身旁傳出，

「啊，是剛才躺在椅子上的狼。不知道是不是召喚獸。」

我轉過頭去看，見到有兩個人坐在座位上。坐在靠走道的那個人年紀看起來不過國中生的樣子，他的臉上還有著一個三叉痕的圖案。剛才說話的應該是他吧，只聽他又講，

「看牠還帶著手環。」他看向坐在他旁邊的人說，「我如果沒猜錯的話，應該是剛才那位魔法師的召喚獸吧。」

「應該吧。」靠窗的那人探出頭來，用手搔著臉頰說。手上還戴著皮革手套。

從臉看起來，那個人年紀應該比坐在走道的人大。

他們是在我跟聖文睡著的時候上車的吧。我瞇著眼睛看著他們。他們怎麼會知道聖文是魔法師，又怎麼會知道召喚獸的事情？他們該不會是魔法師或是我尚未見過的半獸吧。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

半獸、龍族Furry and Dragon
===============================================
他的外表顯然是個人類，穿著打扮也很正常。但我仍然覺得不太一樣。我把頭靠近了一點去聞他身上的味道。不知道要怎麼說，或許是因為牠身上的氣味有點不同，或許是因為他的臉上有著明顯的一個刺青或是紋身？又或許是因為心理作用的關係。另外一個人也是，不過年紀就比較大了，至少確定是成人吧。看起來和藹可親，面帶笑容。只是仍帶有點驚訝的氣息在，我的直覺這麼告訴我。

「你們是魔法師還是半獸嗎？」我問。

「啊，原來你是完獸啊。真是抱歉。」他抓的頭，有點不好意思的說，「因為看到你既沒有印記，又戴著跟那位魔法師一樣的手環，我就以為是召喚獸。」

「完獸是什麼？」我不假思索的問了出來。

「難道不是嗎？」他的表情好像有點驚訝。我說了什麼不合宜的話嗎？「難不成你是全獸？」

「真抱歉啊，我並不是很清楚知道完獸跟全獸之類的事情。」我張開雙掌，聳了聳肩。

「真奇怪了，難道兩者都不是嗎？我並不記得有魔法師會有變成獸人的能力啊。召喚獸應該是不會主動跟別人說話的才對啊，還是是那位魔法師叫你過來的？」

「不是。」我不知道該講什麼比較好。我對召喚獸也不甚了解，只是在書上看過一遍時有見過而已，詳細的事情我並不清楚。

「抱歉。打擾了。」我背後突然有個聲音說話。是聖文。

他醒了啊。剛才明明就睡的很熟的樣子。

「我叫作聖文，是個魔法師，如同你所知道的。」他自我介紹，接著把手朝向我，「他是夏蘭，我的家人，他也算是魔法師，不過應該算是有半獸的血統。」

「啊，我忘記了。我叫作蒼心，半獸。」

半獸的外表跟人類一樣嗎，難道不同的只有身上的氣味跟臉上的圖樣？

「我是沃雷卡‧諾頓。」他停了數秒鐘後才又急忙的補充道，「半獸。」

「你們家族應該很開放吧，居然還會跟半獸通婚。」蒼心說。

「應該算吧。」聖文笑了一下。

「這裡真的是魔法師跟半獸的特殊車廂？」我抬起頭來看向聖文，「每一輛車都有？」

「恩。」他簡單的應了一聲。

「要不要一起坐下來？」蒼心話說著，突然彎下腰去壓了一下前面座位旁邊類似把手的東西。他手一推，接著整個椅子一百八十度的轉過來了，變成四個座位面對面的樣子。「這樣講話應該比較方便了。」

我和聖文就在那轉過來的座位坐了下來。

「那麼你應該還沒有參加過成年禮吧？我想只要是獸人都會參加的，不論是半獸、完獸或是全獸都一樣。」蒼心說，「我也沒想到連沃雷卡都沒有成年印記。」

「應該說我連有成年禮都不知道。」我抓著頭，類似尷尬的笑了笑。

「其實我已經參加過成年禮，就在我七十......」沃雷卡小聲的說到一半卻突然收回，「沒什麼。」

「不過成年了應該就會有印記才對啊。」他開始向我說明，「只要是成年的獸人都會參加村子的城鎮舉辦的成年禮。也只有拿到成年的資格才能夠離開村鎮的範圍。

「我在我十二歲那年的就成功拿到的資格跟印記。」他驕傲的指著臉上的三叉痕說，「不過我還沒找到真正的意義。所以才會出來旅行，順便到人類的國家看看。你真的完全不知情嗎？嗯......夏蘭？」

「恩，目前大概知道的只有一些關於魔法的事情。」我說。

聖文在我講完後，替我補充道：「其實他以前一直都住在人類的國家，完全不知道關於另外兩個國家的事情。許多東西也都初學。更直得一提的是他之前一直都在睡覺，應該睡了快滿百年了。呵呵。」

這種事情你也敢隨便向別人說出來。我看他們一定會把這件事當作開玩笑。

蒼心眼睛看著我笑了一下，說：「莫非是在冬眠？我第一次聽到狼還會冬眠的。」

沃雷卡原本看著窗外的頭忽然轉過來，看起來略為驚訝。嘴巴張開，卻欲言又止。該不會把聖文說的話當真的吧。

怎麼可能？

「諾頓先生？怎麼了嗎？」第一次叫，想是大人，我認為稱姓加先生比較不失禮。

「沒什麼。還有叫我沃雷卡就行了。不必稱呼先生。」他的表情恢復了原先的樣子。「要不要一起吃個午餐？去前面的餐車吃飯。」

聽到午餐兩個字，我的肚子馬上接應。飢餓感登時浮現。

「火車上有什麼好吃的嗎？」我聽到食物就急切的問，整個眼神就變了。

「很多種東西啊。」聖文說，「看你是要吃什麼都可以點吧，我記得種類很豐富。」

我們一行人(配上一隻狼)馬上前往餐車的地方，再度穿越車廂間的門。但這次比較快，大概只走了兩節就到了。特殊車廂數量好少啊。

我看著寫著「餐廳」的一道門。當我們走過去，那門打開時，只怕是我看錯了，或是我真的餓昏頭了。裡面整體的感覺又完全不同於之前的車廂。裡面的地板是由大理石做成的，雖然不知道是不是真的，但是那個花紋就讓我覺得這裡很高級。整條走道上面的天花板，掛著幾個不知道是玻璃還是水晶做成的吊燈，散發著微微的光線，打在整節車廂的四周。

在不遠處的地方，還有個像是酒吧的檯子，還有一個人在裡面擦著杯子。

會不會太誇張了。我第一次坐上有餐車的火車，看到的就是這種景象。以前我頂多見到服務員推著小車子，經過時問著「要不要買便當？」之類的話。

「你很驚訝嗎？」聖文問。

「恩......。」

但驚訝似乎不只是我，連沃雷卡也是。眼睛睜大，掃視著餐廳裡面的一切。而蒼心跟聖文就一副習以為常的樣子，直接走到了附近的一個桌子坐下。我注意到了之後，才急忙的趕過去。

這時從那廚房旁邊，走過來一位服務生。他拿了幾份菜單過來，分別發給我們。

服務生不知道是不是見我是狼，還好心的幫我翻開菜單。他見到我時並沒有露出什麼異樣的眼光。表示這裡還真的是特殊車廂啊。不過他又是把我當成什麼呢，召喚獸？還是半獸呢？

我看了一下菜單上寫的食物，這一頁幾乎都是肉類，還琳瑯滿目寫了一大堆。上面什麼樣的食物都有，裡面寫有我很愛吃的牛肉、豬肉、雞肉羊肉等，平常就吃的到的東西。還有一些略有耳聞的蝙蝠肉、蛙肉、鹿肉、鴕鳥肉、兔肉以及......龍肉？

我有沒有看錯！龍肉？世界上真的存在著龍嗎？

我想到不久之前作的夢，我變成龍了的那件事情。龍，沃雷卡，龍，我。等等......，我好像記得說有一個名子叫作沃雷卡，就跟現在一起吃飯的人同名？怎麼這麼剛好，還真是命運的巧合啊。

我們稍微看了一段時間後，服務生手拿著一個板子，臉上帶有微笑的開口問說：「請問要開始點餐了嗎？」

「我要點上面的這個、這個、這個、這個、還有這個，以及這個。」沃雷卡客氣的，先行向服務生點菜。「除了這六樣，其它這頁的食物全部幫我送四人份來，還有，肉類的話全部生的沒關係。」

服務生馬上把沃雷卡所點的東西全部寫了下來，繼續問：「請問點這些就夠了嗎？」

難道服務生認為這樣還不夠多？這些東西的量可不是開玩笑的，我想都能夠疊滿這張桌子了。

「我要一份牛肉蓋飯。」聖文看著菜單說。

「我要牛肉一份。」蒼心說。

「我也是。」我舉起手來說。

「請稍候。」服務生親切的說，「您點的食物馬上為您送來。」

在我們等待的時候，我又環視了一下這節餐車。人並不怎麼多，目前在吃飯的除了我們之外，也就只有三桌有人坐。

因為人少的關係，食物送來的速度很快。先是將我、聖文以及蒼心點的送來後，逐漸一道一道的把沃雷卡所點的龐大料理送過來。

我只是看呆了眼前的情況。沃雷卡從容的把一道道的料理通通吃的一乾二淨，甚至連生肉的可以直接撕咬著吃。服務生就同時進行著收盤以及送菜的動作。據我估計，大概維持這樣的動作至少超過二十分鐘了。

這就是半獸的食量嗎？不過蒼心並沒有如此誇張啊。還是因為他們的種族不同，食量也不一樣？

蒼心跟聖文，已經默默的吃完他們點的食物了，只剩我還在癡癡的看著沃雷卡吃著他桌上未完的食物。

「夏蘭，快點吃啊。」聖文催促道。

聽到他這麼說，我才趕緊顧回在我面前的食物，迅速的吃著，沒多久就吃完了。

我等到沃雷卡也吃完了之後，想現在也沒什麼事情，聖文又已經跟蒼心聊開了，進展真是快。我就問了他一個剛才心裡想的問題。

「沃雷卡。你見過龍嗎？」我小聲的問他。

吃完東西正在喝著水的他，我的話一講出口，他忽然像是受到驚嚇，一不小心就把口中的水像是噴霧器一樣噴了出來。好像還嗆到了。我好似看到空中出現了一道淡淡的彩虹。

「沒事吧？」其餘兩人跟我異口同聲的問。

「沒事......」在咳了好一陣之後，沃雷卡問說，「剛才你說什麼？」

「那個，就是有著藍色鱗片的龍......」我說話的聲音更小了，怕他又再次灑水。

「你怎麼知道我是龍？」他講完後立刻摀上了嘴，好像自己說錯了什麼話。

我的嘴角微微上揚，好像又有什麼有趣的事情出現了。看到他的反應，難道他真的是我夢中所變成的那頭龍？那個夢該不會是預知夢吧。






人龍大戰-Sorcerer,Dragon and Fight
===============================================
「你果然是那個沃雷卡。」我又說了一聲。

「怎麼了嗎？」聖文有些疑惑的看著我。

我想到一個好玩的事情，就對他們說：「我出去一下，去廁所。」

我趕緊離開餐車，走向廁所。我變成人，打開門進去後立刻把門鎖上。回想著當時夢裡面的我的樣子，雖然沒有看到全身，但是我想只要一直想著那個夢裡的龍應該也可以。我閉起眼睛，這可以說是我製造道具時的標準動作，為了讓自己能夠專心。我不斷的想著，接著......，出現了。

那一瞬間的感覺出現我就知道成功了，至少是弄出來了。我看著窄小的廁所裡，又多出了一件龐然大物。這種種類的東西我也有很多其他的樣子。但有鱗片且是藍色的還是第一個。一件龍裝變出來了。

我開始努力的鑽進這件服裝裡面，但是做到一伴我卻發現這裡實在是太小了，我所想的龍根本是這小小廁所的幾倍大。我只好拎著一大塊連我都不知道是算什麼材質做成的類似布料的東西。

我改進到旁邊的一間育嬰室，這裡的空間就大多了。我趕緊穿好之後，看著牆上的一面方鏡子，一個與我夢中一模一樣的龍出現了。藍色的鱗片，白色的肚子。頭上長著兩隻角。手跟腳都有著看似尖銳的爪子。以及龍不可或缺的巨大翅膀！

我就在鏡子前面欣賞我自己穿上龍裝的樣子，持續了好幾分鐘，真是帥斃了。

我接著打開門想要出去，卻又出現一個問題。門太小了，好難出去，背上的翅膀卡的我好痛。穿起來也會有感覺這點，在這個時候就讓我沒什麼好感。

我盡量把翅膀縮著貼著背，身體側著走出去。就在我經過一番折騰之下，終於出來了。我走道餐車的門前，看著與剛才育嬰室差不多大小的門，完蛋了。

沒辦法，雖然會辛苦一點，還是只能做了。我推開餐車的門，這次一口氣，用力擠過那扇門。過去了，卻一個重心不穩「碰」的一聲，倒在地上。

這樣的聲音馬上引來其他人的注意。

「是龍！」

「真的是龍！」

「是真的龍啊！」

所有人都好像看到怪物一樣，急忙從座位上離開，向後退去，嘴裡還不斷的驚呼龍啊龍的。龍難道對於魔法師跟半獸之類的人是如此需要害怕的種族嗎？

除了沃雷卡、聖文跟蒼心三個人還留在原地。聖文應該是知道是我才沒有動。沃雷卡的原因我不清楚，我猜想是因為看到跟他一樣外貌的龍出現，而愣住了。我的目的也達成了。而蒼心好像是因為夾在牆壁與沃雷卡之間，無法出來，才不得已留在原地，看牠的表情似乎有點驚恐。

我爬起來，朝聖文走去。在餐車的盡頭的人又往另外一個角落閃，便是距離我多一公分也好似的。

「怎麼可能？」沃雷卡目瞪口呆的看著我。

我看見左邊有一個穿白色衣服，應該是廚師的人，左右各拿著一把刀子走出來。

「不要怕！各位！」那個廚師大聲的說，「就由我來保護各位！」

看著他修長的身材以及俊俏的臉龐，簡直是傳說中勇者的形象代表。

我在想什麼啊......。

看著廚師以及手上的刀子，我的腦中接著出現的是在菜單上面看過的一道食物名稱「龍肉」。

不會吧，不要跟我說那個廚師真的是想要那麼做，這可是出乎我意料之外的事情。這樣下去應該會出現人龍大戰。

照理說穿上之後也會擁有跟印象中那個種族擁有的能力，但是我又還不知道龍有什麼力量。想的到的只有卡通或遊戲裡面，龍在那邊大吼大叫，還有吐出雷射光之類的東西。可是我總不可能在這邊用啊，要是真的用上了，會一發不可收拾的。

那我應該是只能先逃跑了吧。

我轉身馬上去嘗試開門，離開現場。我已經把門拉開了，準備落跑，卻發現腳被什麼東西抓住了，動彈不得。

我往地上看，見有一個圖案在我的腳旁，而那個廚師身上的一個小東西正在發亮，我馬上就知道了，他用了魔法。這是能夠停止事物動作的符紋！

我想的太單純了，畢竟這裡是魔法師跟半獸的特殊車廂。那些膽小的人撇開不談，一定會有勇敢的人站出來的。只是那人竟是魔法師，還是拿著刀子、用著魔法，想要殺我，把我做成料理的勇者魔法師。

勇者鬥惡龍登場。

我居然還有時間在想這些無聊的東西。真是不要命了我。

我向旁邊瞄了一下，聖文居然在那邊笑著觀看我受苦。氣死我了。

我趕緊也用魔法把地上的痕跡抹滅。眼見他距離我不過數呎，像剛才那樣硬塞過去，時間一定不夠。我只能先向別的地方跑，但是能跑到哪去？不管三七二十一，先跑再說。

我張開嘴，仰天(花板上的水晶吊燈)長嘯一聲，隨即低著頭衝向那個魔法師的方向，他識相的話應該會閃開才對。

就在我即將撞上他時，他雙手交叉護在胸前，就在我感覺到碰到他時，他向後飛去。我笑了出來，原以為是把他撞飛了，但是我錯了。他並沒有因此倒地，而是雙腳穩穩的踏在地上。我馬上明白他是自己向後跳的，就在被我撞到的那一瞬間。

竟然如此厲害，他是學過功夫不成？

算了，既然他都動手了，我也沒理由就這樣坐以待斃、任他宰割。

啊！龍可以噴火不是？

我靈光一閃，雖不知道方法為何，只是大口吸氣。我隨手拿起旁邊桌上別人吃完的鐵板燒的鐵板，用力一吐，火焰從嘴巴裡射出來，把鐵板烤的火熱。我立刻把手上燒燙的鐵板朝廚師扔過去。

一陣尖叫聲爆出來：「啊！」

廚師看到後當然是向旁邊閃開，不然可是會燙傷的，不然就是被砸傷。

鐵板因為沒有擊中目標持續向後飛去，打到對面的牆壁。一陣尖叫聲爆出來：「啊！」

我再度向我後方的門跑去，還特別注意地上是否有出現符紋，以免重蹈覆轍。原以為這次可以成功，卻又被他在一次阻止。

兩張符文紙以比我還快的速度，超越我飛到了門邊，放出了大量黑色的鐵板，行成牆壁堵住的門。我趕緊煞車，以免迎頭撞上。

天哪！有沒有搞錯。他居然還把一堆鐵板燒的板子封進符文裡。但他也真是高明！這才是魔法真正應用的方式吧。

一時驚慌失措，不知道如何是好。我轉頭，卻見那個要命的廚師已經飛奔過來，手上拿的刀子直挺挺的朝我刺過來。

我命休矣！神啊！為什麼，只是一個小玩笑，卻會惹到這種事情。段雲豪，說不定不久又可以見到你了......。我雙手抱著頭閉起眼睛，這次可不是在幻想，而是因為我不敢直視痛苦以及死亡。

「鎗」一聲。這是被刺中時的聲音嗎？

我居然不怎麼痛，還是我聽到的瞬間就死了？可是就算鱗片再怎麼堅硬應該也不會是這種聲音吧。

我微微睜開眼睛，卻看到沃雷卡跟聖文擋在我跟那個廚師之間。而聖文手上拿著之前我送他的刀子─緋炎，彈開了廚師的攻擊。

「聖文......沃雷卡......。」我說。

「真是的，這都是你自己愛玩惹的。」聖文用手撐著頭轉過來對我說。

「你們幹什麼？我就快要可以成功的殺掉龍了。」那廚師手拿著刀子，抱怨的說，「你們幹什麼？」

「這可不行啊，他可是我的召喚獸啊。」聖文拿刀子的手仍架在我跟廚師之間。

「沃雷卡，為什麼你也......？」我問了同樣出來替我擋住攻擊的沃雷卡。這件事情應該跟他沒什麼關係吧，還是這是龍的他出於保護同類的天性？

「我......不知道。」

「什麼？怎麼可能！能夠跟龍定下契約的人......除了......」那個廚師話講到一半突然停止，過了幾秒才又說，「那個手環上的標誌，難道你是？」

「嗯。沒錯。」聖文輕聲應了一下，接著向躲在遠處的人們說，「放心，他不會攻擊你們的。這件事情真是抱歉。」

「啊，真是抱歉啊！應該是我的不對，請原諒我差點攻擊了你的召喚獸。」那個廚師到底是怎麼回事，居然馬上承認這種明顯是我不對的事情是他的錯。到底我跟聖文手環上的標誌又是什麼意思，要是這麼好用，我應該先在穿上龍裝前先把手環脫下再戴上才對。

其他人在聽到聖文這麼說以後，才紛紛從角落逐漸走回到他們的座位上。這件事情也就此平息。大概吧。


那勇者廚師先是去把堆在門口的鐵板，一個不剩的收好了之後，沒有再說什麼，逕自回到廚房去了。其他的乘客有的又繼續吃飯，幾個則是離開餐廳。就好像剛才什麼都沒發生過一樣。但是我仍心有餘悸，想著第一次這樣被人拿著刀子追殺的感覺，著實不好受。

我跟聖文還有沃雷卡則是回到原本的那桌坐好。

「聖文，沒想到你居然有龍的召喚獸。」蒼心在聖文坐回到座位的同時，馬上開口激動的說。

「也不能這樣講啦。」聖文邊說的同時，把刀子用魔法收了起來。「真是的，夏蘭，龍在這世上可是被認為是很兇猛的種族啊。你居然還穿著龍的獸衣。」

「他是夏蘭？還有獸衣是？」沃雷卡不解的問。蒼心也是。

「是啊，他的確就是夏蘭。他能夠做出一些奇怪的東西，像是剛才的刀子也是他送我的。」聖文在座位上，用著眼角的餘光看著我。

「真厲害。我還是第一次聽到，能夠做出這種東西來。」蒼心的眼眸中閃著無比驚奇的光芒。

「難道真的是......。」我好像聽見沃雷卡說了什麼。

「什麼？」我問。

「沒有，我沒講什麼。」他馬上否認。

「喔。」他一定是龍沒錯，我這麼想著。

「對了，沃雷卡，能問你一個問題嗎？」聖文問說。

「嗯？」

「你是半獸龍族嗎？」

----------


## ShadelanJenn

鬧劇-A Farce
===============================================
「對。」沃雷卡沉默片晌，才吐出這樣的一個字。「你要這麼說也可以。」

「夏蘭、沃雷卡，能不能來一下。」聖文一隻手推著我，要我起身出去，「蒼心，能不能先在這邊等一下。」

「喔。」

到了餐車外。我先去了育嬰室，把身上穿的龍裝給脫下來，變回狼的樣子才又出來。

「這件事情我認為還是少一點人知道比較好，你應該也是這麼認為的吧？」聖文這時正在對沃雷卡說話。「我單刀直入的問好了，這樣比較不麻煩。你是從另一個世界來的龍吧？雖然我不清楚你來的目的跟如何來的，但是我想我能對你說你能回去的機會微乎其微。因為這個世界可以說是近的來出不去。至少我知道的是這樣。」聖文說。

這是聖文平時講話的語氣嗎？我完全無法想像聖文講這些話的樣子。但是他說的卻也是眾所皆知的事實。

這個世界，除了以前我並不知道還有魔法師跟半獸的國家外，在芬塔斯提克大陸以及周圍的海域外，好像沒有人知道是什麼。雖然科技讓人能夠知道地球外的宇宙以及其他的星球、星系甚至到銀河系之類的事情。但是即使從外太空看這個地球，仍無法看到除了在被一種未知的界線包圍住的這裡以外的地方。這是就算在我以前還不知道有魔法師跟半獸或是一些奇奇怪怪事物的時候就知道的事實。

想到這哩我忽然明白了。為什麼我所謂的能力有可能引來戰爭的原因。因為我若能打開通往別的世界的門，那麼對於這個範圍之外的地方我也能一探究竟了。這對這個世界的人無不是一個想要的力量。若拋開我還可以隨意創造出任何東西的力量的話。

「你是怎麼知道的？」

「夏蘭也來了，正好。要說的話應該可以講是他讓我知道的，因為夏蘭雖然很愛胡鬧，但做事情總是有動機的，而且沃雷卡你自己也說溜嘴了。」說的好像你是我的誰一樣。「以及我的老師以前曾經給我一個捲軸，裡面就有提到你。夏蘭應該也知道吧，才會做出那樣的舉動。」

不知道這樣講會不會很離譜，因為又有誰會在夢裡面聽到這種事情。不過我也只是知道沃雷卡的名子而已，剩下的是靠我的聰明才智想出來的。

「我不知道。」我無心的說，「不過我倒是想到了為什麼哈納要封印我的原因。」

「你怎麼也知到哈......。」見沃雷卡皺起眉頭。說不定他現在心裡正在想著「一直說錯話。我今天到底是怎麼了？」

我不禁笑了出來。不過哈納是我伯父啊，他會知道，這點也不怎麼尋常。

「那你為什麼會來這裡？」我問。

「恕我現在無可奉告。抱歉，礙於規定我不能說。」

我討厭無可奉告。而且他這樣講豈不是讓人知道他屬於某種組織。

「正所謂天機不可洩露。」聖文在一旁說。「對吧，神的使者？」

我可不認為這是適當的時機講這些話。不好笑。

「你相信這個世界有神嗎？」

「相信。」我跟沃雷卡異口同聲的說。聽到對方講後，我和他互看了一眼。不過我是向上而他是向下看。

「那夏蘭，我問你一個問題。你有沒有想過你為什麼會遇到這些事情？就跟沃雷卡一樣。」

「你怎麼會突然問這個？」

跟沃雷卡一樣，他也遇到了什麼事情嗎？聖文就跟段雲豪一樣，好像知道什麼卻又不肯說。

「沒什麼，只是想問而已。」聖文聳聳肩，「那先不講這個了。沃雷卡，你接下來要不要跟我們一起走？」

沃雷卡低頭沉思了一會。

「恩。」

接下來話題就此暫時告一段落，結束的有點奇怪。我都還沒搞清楚線在這段談話的意義何在。只是聖文跟沃雷卡看起來好像都在想什麼事情似的。惟獨我一狼被排除在外。但是可以確定的是，接下來的旅途會多一個同伴。

但其實不只多一個。不論是要去魔法師或是半獸的國家，都必須要先去諾蘭這個地方。因此蒼心也和我們一同前往。

雖然由我自己來講也許會很奇怪，但是只要有別的事情出現，就能讓我忽視先前的事件。

回去餐車在準備結帳付錢後我才之道，原來一頓飯居然這麼貴。不過最貴的應該是沃雷卡的部份，想也知道。而聖文還說讓他來付帳沒關係。

「沒關係啦，這頓飯就讓我來付吧。」

聖文結帳後我問他多少錢，竟然要五萬多諾基，不過也包含了我扔東西所砸壞的牆壁的修理費。雖然經過了一百年，據我的了解，一些東西的物價上漲。但是一餐就可以吃到對某些人來說是一個月的薪水，這可真是瘋狂。聖文還說這不算什麼，從這一點來看，雖然我以前的生活過的算很奢侈了，我花錢的程度也不低，但和這相比簡直是小巫見大巫。晚餐的事我已經不想去想了。

但是事後沃雷卡和蒼心都堅持說不能讓聖文請，所以還是把錢還給了聖文。而沃雷卡若真的是從別的世界來的又怎麼會有這個世界的錢呢？

「沃雷卡，你的錢是哪來的？」

「我在意外來到這裡之前有攜帶一些黃金，我是用那些黃金換成這個世界的錢。」

我聽到真是傻眼。不是因為他有很多黃金這種高貴的金屬。

「你不是說礙於規定不能說這些事情嗎？怎麼又說是因為意外來到這裡？」

他抿著嘴並不答話。

當天是睡在火車的臥鋪，就是之前經過幾節車廂時看到一間一間隔開的就是臥舖。而好巧不巧，沃雷卡跟蒼心竟然也是同一間。若我確實相信有神的話，那這一定也是神的安排吧。

包廂裡面看李來不怎麼大。裡面的床分成上下舖，左右兩邊各有兩床。中間是可以讓人走動的走道，不過不大。而這裡也有車窗可以看到外面的景色。現在的方向正好可以看到圓圓的月亮。我好不容易爬上上舖，想像著這裡是荒野中的一處峭壁，在月亮之下朝著遠處嗥叫。但是車窗沒有開，聲音就在這間小包廂內迴盪。卻被聖文一把往頭上敲下去，命令我別叫了。

「說出來也許你不相信，但這間已經算不錯了，不過還是請你安靜一點，當心被人抗議。」

「還有更好的是兩人一間的。聽說如果是兩人一間的還會有專人服務。會替旅客準備好個人的拖鞋，盥洗包，還設計了一處掛衣間，而且還有電視可以看，想看什麼節目都隨你挑。但是我覺得太貴了，一個晚上一人就要四千左右。」他講完後補充道。

怎麼可能會有人抗議，看起來都沒人在坐，整節車廂都快成為專屬包廂了。而另外一點，如果吃個飯吃到五萬諾基都不覺得怎樣，就算是住一人四千的應該也不會怎樣吧。不過也沒關係，因為電視我猜也沒什麼好看的。

晚餐的時候，因為我沒什麼胃口，就決定繼續留在這間包廂裡面無聊，趴在床上恍神。聖文跟另外兩個人就一起去吃飯。雖然只是趴著，但不久還是睡著了。最後記得的只有對於窗外月光模糊的印象。


仍然在前進，碰巧我到了一家書店。我停了下來，雖然在這裡我不知道要看什麼東西。

我就在門口翻了很多小說，看免費的白書。直到我看到一本書，不知道為什麼，深深的吸引了我的目光。

「人龍紀元」

就在我要打開來看的那一刻，討厭的事情又來了。每次總是會在特別或重要的時刻醒來。

不過也是在醒來後才知道是在作夢的，對我而言，通常都不會發現自己在作夢。這樣就某種意義上來講也滿有趣的。

「嗚......。」習慣性的悲鳴。

「夏蘭。快起床了。不要再叫了。」每次都是由聖文叫我起床。

我如果以為只是天亮的話就錯了，因為我睡到中午了，而不是早上。

「你們吃完飯回來了嗎？」

「不，已經中午了。早上原本要叫你起床，結果完全沒有用。」

這次睡真久，從晚餐時間到早上。早上睡到中午之後晚餐又開始睡到中午。我睡覺的時間可以說是越來越長了。猜想是心理認知上認為沒有上課了，所以可以睡到這麼晚。我真的越來越愛睡覺了，好像永遠都睡不夠。

「到諾蘭了嗎？」我仍趴在床上，左右翻來翻去。好提振精神。

「怎麼可能，你忘了我跟你說過要到諾蘭要搭三天的火車嗎？我已經問過蒼心跟沃雷卡了，接下來到諾蘭之前都會一起行動。不過也沒有特別要去哪裡啦。就是途中經過一些地方時可能會在那邊附近看看順便住在當地的旅館。睡臥鋪的話只有昨天而已，今明兩天都是住旅館喔。」

「為什麼不乾脆一直睡臥鋪就好，這樣不就可以一直坐下去。不用上車下車的，多麻煩。」

中午了當然要吃飯，再度前往華美的餐車。這次餐車裡的人變多了，應該昨天晚上或是今天早上又有人上車了吧。好在我們來的時機正好，尚有一桌空位。而這也是第二次見到沃雷卡那可怕的食量。我猜想昨天沒有胃口說不定一半是因為看到沃雷卡吃了那麼多的食物造成的視覺反感。

這次我是變成人的樣子去的，因為我有想做的一件事情。

夢裡面所看到的那本未看的小說，我沒聽過也沒看過，但是卻有種吸引我的感覺。這種我沒見過的書籍能否變的出來我還未嘗試過，不過一切只要試過就知道。

在大庭廣眾之下這樣做不知道容不容許，但其他人看到應該也只會認為這是魔法的一種。同以往一樣，我閉起眼睛想著書的名子。但是通常我都是要想著樣子才會有初步的顯現。就算失敗了應該也沒什麼好訝異的。

但最終還是出現了。如果是書本的話，不知道是否存在，但就算只知道名子還是可以變出來。我對著自己說：「早應該要相信自己的能力，不然以前那一堆奇怪的東西是怎麼出來的。」

小說的話我個人是非常有興趣的。狼的話就不知道了。

看著書本的封面就是一頭龍跟一個人站在不知道是哪哩，我猜想是月球吧。雖然很不合邏輯，但是誰又會管呢。這個世界本來就有太多事情無法單純的去解釋了，何況是小說。封面寫著《第一集》夢與真實，那麼就還有第二、第三集吧。這樣的話暫時不會無聊了。依照厚度來看，我應該可以在到達諾蘭前把全套看完。不過如果全套有超過十集以上的話我就可能要重新評估一下看完所需要的時間了。

我迫不及待的馬上翻開書來看，我一邊吃的飯一邊看書。我看完序章的感想，這分明是在講我自己。只不過他是作夢開始，而我是車禍起頭。
我迅速的看過去，看到一個名子時，讓我驚呼了一聲。「沃雷卡」的名子就在這本書裡面。

我從書本中抬起頭來看了沃雷卡一下，還在吃。這本書的作者該不會就是他自己吧，但是主角叫做蕭國榮啊。算了，在這時候問別人不如自己看比較快。而且事情總不會如表面想像的那麼簡單，我如此堅信著。

我整個人投身到了小說裡的世界，主要是因為內容寫的很吸引我，再來就是我真的覺得寫的很棒，至少比我以前寫的小說好多了。實在讓人(或獸)想一看再看。

原本的前幾分鐘因為還要吃東西所以速度比較慢，到了後來就開始全力衝刺，花了不到三十分鐘就看完了第一集。速度之快我想可以跟速讀的有得拼了，但是這又不是在跟別人比賽，看這麼快我說不定會後悔。如果真是這樣的話我會希望他能出到超過二十集，不然的話一天下來可能就看完全套的書了。看到這哩，旁人也許會說有待考證，但是我來講的話絕對百分之百指定他就是書裡面的龍！

而看完第一集當然就要接著看第二集，我馬上繼續看下去。能夠連續看喜歡的小說，這種愉悅的心情絕對遠超過看著電視播的肥皂劇(註：連續劇)。

看完第二集後，我先把書本收起來，以免被他看到。看他吃的很專心，應該是沒有發現我在看書才對。

我學起小說裡面講的一句話對著正在吃肉的沃雷卡說：「小沃，你終於肯吃肉了，感謝伊琳，我好高興......」

這句話的效果有如對著他當頭棒喝一般，他馬上停下拿肉的手來，遲疑的看著我，我又補上一句：「說，你到底是誰！」

我猜是我講話的口吻太像小說中的人......龍了，讓他受到巨大的驚嚇，連叉子都拿不穩掉到地上去了。

接著還有什麼能做呢？如果他問起我來為什麼會講這些的話，我還不能說是看到小說的內容學的。我就故意裝作中邪還是恍神一樣看著前方，接著一頭往桌上貼下去，為了增加可信度，我還刻意不緩衝力道直接用臉往桌上打下去。雖然痛，但是為了好玩、有趣，這點代價我願意付。

當我再抬起頭來時，故意抱著頭，裝出一副很痛苦的樣子問：「為什麼我飛不起來？」停了一下又說，「啊，明明肉很好吃啊。為什麼以前我都不敢吃勒？」

不過沃雷卡應該不可能會答我說什麼「沃雷卡，你從來沒有不敢吃肉過。」或是「因為你一向只愛吃熟食，所以養份不夠你發展背上的翼肌。」之類的話。

「你做白日夢啊？」聖文在旁邊問。

我不理聖文的問題繼續裝，晃著腦袋說：「對了，我認識一個朋友叫哈薩德．佈雷思，其他什麼都不記得了。」

我在停著的時候想著下一個動作要做什麼比較好。忽然我一個動作撲向聖文抱住他：「沃，你能這樣叫我真是太好了，你叫哈薩德都叫的這麼親暱，我有點吃醋呢！」

「你到底怎麼了？你還醒著嗎？夏蘭？」聖文抓著我的肩膀猛搖，「夏蘭？哈摟？夏蘭？」

太讚了，聖文都能夠有這樣的效果，那不知道沃雷卡看到之後有什麼樣的表情。

我想著差不多該結束了。被他搖到一半時我打了個哈欠，還流眼淚，好讓剛才的戲能夠更像是我在作夢之類的。

「早安，聖文。」我看著聖文的臉說。

「早。」蒼心在桌子對面說。這是配合搞笑嗎？

「還早，你剛才不是才吃完午餐的嗎？你忘記啦？」他似乎真的開始擔心我了，事後我應該要向他解釋一下才行。

「喔，對喔。」我講完後接著轉過頭去看沃雷卡，「啊，沃雷卡，我剛才好像夢見我變成龍了耶。就跟昨天一樣......我好像還說了什麼很噁心的話......。」

他竟然沒有在看我！那我不是都白演了，後半段的部份。

「就是昨天那個龍的樣子嗎？」蒼心問。「你昨天也有夢到啊，能夠做同樣的夢啊，真神奇！」

「恩。」沒想到沃雷卡竟然又自顧自的吃了起來。這讓我挺失望的。不過沒關係。如果能夠讓他驚訝，之後又故意裝做沒看到，小說內容可信度早就已經破錶了。我到時候一定要看完所有小說的內容，搞清楚沃雷卡的來歷。


　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　（第四章完）
===============================================
PS : 在說頻以及龍諦文學 原第三章併入第二章以EXTRA表示 並暫時待續......

因此目前的第四張及第五章實際應為第三及第四

----------


## ShadelanJenn

抵達-Arrived in Noran
===============================================
我很想要繼續看小說，但是我能看的時間越來越少了。不只是因為白天有到各處去玩，幾乎都在走，不可能有機會停下來看書。而且我還發覺，偶有幾次我睡覺的時間真的很長。晚上睡覺的話大概就會睡到中午。不只是我的錯覺。雖然醒著的時候並沒有覺得特別累，但是只要一躺下去，就會睡很久。原因的話我目前並不知道。現在是夏天，所以不可能會有所謂的冬眠，而且狼根本不會冬眠。除非我是突變種，這個世界上首個會冬眠的狼。還好我們火車都是坐到下午才需要下車，不然的話又會被聖文抱來抱去的吧。

第二天就當我沒說好了，其實我的確是被聖文給抱上車的，因為又睡過頭了叫不醒。是聖文在我醒來之後告訴我的。

雖然玩的地方不多，時間也不長，如果要跟學校的畢業旅行來比的話也短很多，因為只有下午到晚餐的時間在外面，晚上的話就會待在旅館裡面。但是聖文跟沃雷卡還有蒼心好像晚上也都會一起出去，不知道幾點才回來。因為我都比他們早睡。不這樣的話，若如第一天時那樣睡到中午，那又得勞煩聖文了。不過除了睡臥鋪的第一天以及第二天那天之後的兩天，都比較正常一點，早上就醒了。不過仍不外乎是聖文叫醒我的。

第二天就當我沒說好了。我的確是被聖文給抱上車的，因為又睡過頭了叫不醒。是聖文在我醒來之後告訴我的。

每到一個新的城市，給人的感覺跟風格都截然不同，從火車上面就可以大概看的出來。如果那邊是當天要下車住宿的地方的話，就能看的更仔細。

我記得第一次下車時看到的火車站，裡面真的好像神聖殿堂一樣。牆上都有許多的壁畫以及浮雕看。起來顏色都有點退色了，浮雕也都有一些破損的地方，兩者應該是已經很久了吧。而且看到一個景象之後，讓我覺得像是到了古代一樣。看到的幾乎都是以石頭砌成的，不是我以前看到的那種水泥牆，還有上油漆之類的。不論是火車站裡面或是外面的建築都一樣。

問了之後確定這裡已經不在中央國內。這是我第一次出國耶！好像叫做坡南。

而交通工具看起來很像是電影或卡通中才會出現的奇怪車子。我不知道該怎麼去描述比較好。如果是跟轎車相比的話明顯短很多，前面的部份弧度很大。跟我所見到的交通工具完全不同。或許這裏追求古典吧。

不過看似古老，其實這裡還是很先進的。仍然有一些中央國就隨處可見的店，如藍藍路速食店、肯德基爺爺的炸雞、咖啡館，還有許多餐廳，我怎麼看的盡是些吃的？當然也有網路咖啡廳、或是一些高科技產品的店存在，不過店面外觀或內部可以說全是跟隨著這裡的風格─古典走。某部份來講，這種風格很美沒錯，但是看久了應該會膩吧，漸而對這種樣式的建築麻木。因為全都一個樣。不過我們也只是留半天左右而已，我想暫時都會很新鮮的。

隔天，也就是第三天，又來到一個不一樣的城市。同樣也都是用石頭建造的，只能猜想這個國家應該是出產許多礦石，才會建築都全部用一塊塊的石頭建造。

風格與昨天的那個城市不一樣，顯得比較現代一點。我會這麼講是因為房屋蓋的比之前的高個一兩層吧，屋頂是向兩邊對稱傾斜。車子的形式也比較正常。我的正常是以我較常看到的或是印象中的樣子當作基準來判斷的。

在共一天兩夜的旅行後(扣掉在火車上的時間的話)，終於到了諾蘭的首都。

我們到的時間下午一點左右，差不多吃完了午餐就到達。

下了車之後我心裡期待著會見到許多奇裝異服的魔法師，就像小說或是電影中的那樣、或是有許多毛茸茸的獸人在火車站裡面走。但是卻不是如此。全部都是看似平凡人類的人類。

「怎麼不如你說的那樣，這裡全都是人類？」

「因為這裡有普通人在啊，而且魔法師說穿了就是會用魔法的人類嘛，不是嗎？其他的就是變成人類外貌的半獸。這也是為什麼有一個規定是要求學會變身的獸人才能夠出境。雖然有點不合理，不過也沒辦法，這是共同的規定。走吧，夏蘭還有沃雷卡你應該是第一次來吧，要先去登記才行喔。」

我們就前往聖文所說的登記處，沿途看到的仍是數不盡的人。好無趣啊。

這個火車站裡面，其之大，簡直跟去過一次的中央國北城不相上下，甚至可以說比他還大。當然華麗的程度也絲毫不遜色以往見過的幾個火車站，只是各有各的特色。這裡大概就是我們走了好久，繞了好多路，才終於找到一個位於地下大廳的一個入境登記兌換處。

「你好，我們有兩個人要進行初次登記。」聖文說。

我用雙腳站立，把前肢靠在櫃檯上。頭勉強可以看到那個人的樣子。因為有種似曾相似的感覺。看到他的樣貌我想不起來是誰，但他身上的味道好像跟我有點類似，而且以前好像就有聞到過。

「那麻煩請在這邊填寫一下資料。」那在櫃檯的人遞出兩張表格，交給聖文。

我又試著朝著那個玻璃窗下面的小窗口嗅了嗅。

「夏蘭，你自己先填一填吧。」聖文拿起櫃台上面插著的筆、紙，在我眼前揮來揮去。

「我現在這個樣子你要我怎麼填！」

「是嗎？」他轉身過去，對著旁邊的沃雷卡說，「沃雷卡，來填一下資料吧。」

之後是聖文幫我填的，不過都完全沒有問我就填完了。填完之後拿給我看。

「喂！這什麼東西！年齡填超過一百歲就算了，下面的這個是怎麼回事？」

「啊，這不是事實嗎。呵呵。混種半獸，還有嚴重的幻想症。這些最好都先填在特殊狀況欄上面比較好。」說完馬上就把那張紙交給了櫃檯的人。連讓我改的機會都沒有。「啊，沃雷卡你也好了嗎？」

「請稍候一下。」櫃檯接過那兩張表格後就開始對著電腦把資料批哩啪啦迅速的KEY進去。沒多久就又拿出了兩張卡片來。「已經完成了，這是識別身分用的卡片，請妥善保管。」

我要求聖文給我看一下卡片的樣子。上面放了一張不知道何時被拍，我完全沒有印象的照片。左邊寫著大大的通用身份證。下面除了寫著我的名子之外，還寫了種族─混種半獸。

看到之後真的讓我覺得很困窘。我看到混種兩個字就擔心會被別人歧視，但是最先歧視的好像是我自己的說。

「這樣就好了嗎？不用確認身分或是其他的檢查嗎？那如果亂填種族或是其他資料的話怎麼辦？」

「因為剛才的那個表格，就是契約系魔法的一種，如果隨便亂填的話是會失效的喔。既然並沒有被檢查出有問題，那也真的表示你有幻想症候群啦。哈哈。」

「那如果是死神或是其他奇特的種族呢？」

「就照實填吧。這種先例不是沒有，應該說在過去的歷史上很常發生。因為你沒有讀過你不知道，這個世界裡的一些種族可以說是莫名奇妙就出現的。最早應該還是只有人類沒錯，但是魔法師跟半獸之類的或是吸血鬼這種種族也都在不知不覺中出現。從哪裡來，如何出現這些都有待查證，書上是這麼寫的。」聖文講的同時還稍微對著沃雷卡點了一下頭。「如果你有興趣的話，等到開學了，你就去格蘭的魔法學苑就讀吧。應該是可以的吧。先走吧。」

就在我們準備離開的同時，那在櫃檯的人忽然叫住我們：「能不能請等一下呢。我現在還不能讓你們走。」

「為什麼？」

那人笑了一下，竟從那櫃檯裡直接穿了出來。

「現在你們還不能走。因為我要在這裡打敗你！」

我們的四周突然變的一片黑暗，像是汽車進入了隧道一樣。一道光從我們前方閃過，接著我們所處的地方，竟然換到了一個大草原上。這個情況和我進出門的時候很相像，只是速度沒有那麼快、移動的通常是人而非門像這樣閃過。

我看著前面的人，一瞬間我認為我看眼花了，因為比我還巨大的一匹狼出現在我眼前。但下一刻又變回了人的樣子。

「你有沒有看到一匹狼？」我馬上問聖文。

「沒有啊，只是我不明白怎麼會突然到這裡了。」聖文左顧右盼，就連蒼心跟沃雷卡也是。疑惑的看著現在我們所在的地方。

只有我有看到嗎？但是如果我沒看走眼的話......。

「雖然這樣有點強迫，但是來決鬥吧！」那個人在距離我們數呎的前方，對著聖文喊說。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

打架-Fight (5-2)
===============================================
他不等聖文回答，便向聖文衝過去。在這片廣大的草原上，兩個人開始決鬥，或是打架。

聖文趕緊把包包向旁邊一扔，目不轉睛的看著那人的行動。

一個拳頭馬上向聖文飛過去，聖文縱身向旁邊一躍。明明閃過了那人的攻擊，卻看到一些血飛散了出來。聖文沒有停下來去看是怎麼回事，因為下一個攻擊馬上又到了。

我看到聖文的左臂有著幾道像是被什麼東西抓到的紅色印子，有些地方還滲出血來。明明他就沒有拿任何武器，怎麼會一揮拳頭就對聖文造成這樣的傷口？

沃雷卡跟蒼心也已經卸下了包包，在旁邊看著那人跟聖文之間莫名開始的決鬥。

「你們不去阻止他們嗎？」我問。這是我第一次看到聖文看別人打架。

「這是決鬥吧，那就沒什麼好阻止的。那你又怎麼不去阻止？」沃雷卡靜靜的站在那邊看著這場決鬥。

「決鬥啊，我們村裡也經常會有像這樣的決鬥出現呢。我是認為這樣的程度還好，不過聖文不知道有沒有經驗......。」蒼心說。

我沒有繼續說下去。

我仔細的看著那個人的動作，就在他繞到聖文旁邊對著聖文再次揮出拳頭的一瞬間，我又看到了奇怪的事情。雖然聖文又躲過了他拳頭的攻擊，但是他的手在聖文躲開的時候，竟變成了狼的爪子。

「你們有看到嗎？那個人的手。」我問沃雷卡。

「手？」他雙手交叉在胸前看了我一下，之後又看了那個人一下，「怎麼了嗎？」

「不，沒什麼。」他們真的都看不到嗎？

我最初的那一次應該沒有看錯，加上他的味道讓我想起來了他的身分。也有八九成的把握確信他是誰。只是我不明白他們怎麼都沒看到。

他就這樣不斷的發動攻勢，雖然我看起來只是沒有任何規則的出拳，可是至少看的出來都很有力量。聖文卻只是不斷的閃躲，看起來完全沒有要回擊的意思。這樣下去的結果只會有一個。

「你怎麼不使用你的能力呢？魔法師。」他在決鬥開始後，說了第一句話。說話的同時身體仍然繼續移動著，準備下一次的攻擊。

「那你又怎麼不現出原形呢？狼。」聖文一隻手摸著左臂被抓傷的地方笑著反問。

「你知道啦？」他終於停了下來。「好吧，如果你希望我變回原狀的話。」

話剛講完。就在所有人的注目之下，他直接從人變成狼的樣子。過程之短可以用幻化來解釋。身體就像是在極短的時間內如煙霧般消逝，接著出現狼的身形。

我還聽見了蒼心在旁邊喃喃的道：「難道這就是全獸變身的過程嗎，還是第一次見到。」

我雖然有以人跟狼的樣子在蒼心跟沃雷卡面前出現過，但是都沒有在他們面前變身過。不過就連我也沒有看過自己變身的樣子。

「那麼你也用上你的力量吧。」那狼說，「這樣才公平。但是整體上來講，好像沒有什麼事情是真正公平的。人類真是有趣。」

「真的得要繼續嗎？」聖文說。

我想我忍不住了。我不希望看到聖文受傷。

「能不能先停手啊！哥！」我對著他大喊。

「你終於想起來了嗎？」他一副高興的語氣講，「但是決鬥不能中途停止的，你應該很了解吧。至少你以前還跟我們生活了一段時間。」

這點我還記得。

就這樣，我的制止沒用，他們又開始了。這次是人狼大戰。

有別於之前我跟廚師的人龍大戰，若狼是站在龍的位置上，那聖文就是當時的廚師了。不過聖文沒有如當時廚師那樣使用魔法，還是繼續東躲西藏，不斷的奔跑。

從他們開始到現在，少說也已經過了十分鐘了。我只是目不轉睛的盯著他們你來我往，有點像是貓追老鼠的劇情。兩者至今連大氣也不喘一下，讓我開始佩服起聖文的體力原來這麼好。

「體力不錯，就一個人類來說。」大黑說，「不過你為了什麼仍不用你魔法師的力量？」

在他們第一次來找我時，他們說他們沒有名子，因為沒有必要。但是我仍幫他們取了兩個很像是狗的名子。大黑跟小黑。大黑就是現在在這裡的他，小黑則是我的另一個哥哥。而他們兩兄弟之間，大的就是大黑，小的就是小黑。不過小黑堅持不要我這樣叫他。因為他不是人類養的狗，而是荒野中的狼。

「彼此彼此，那你又為什麼不使用你跟夏蘭那族擁有的力量呢，只是單純的變回狼而已。因為你並不想用，」聖文笑著說，「不是嗎？或者你真的那麼希望的話。」

聖文變出了緋炎，拿在手上。

「你了解的很清楚嘛。」大黑嗤嗤的笑著。「我認輸。這次就當作我輸了，因為我知道你的能力如何。而且夏蘭不希望你受傷，看他一臉擔心的表情，剛才還要我住手呢。」

怎麼會......。我的想法人人皆知嗎？

「大黑。你為什麼會出現在這裡？你不是以前就回去了。」

「怎麼忽然提這個。」大黑一屁股坐到地上，「那已經是很久以前的事情了。因為我對這個世界的人類很有興趣啊，我以前就講過了，你全忘記了嗎？」

「早就忘了。」

「是嗎？」大黑看向聖文。忽然說，「那把劍。夏蘭給的吧？」

「是啊。」

「你怎麼知道？」我問。

「因為那把劍的力量來自於你，所以跟你有著同樣的味道。」大黑說。

「還有味道可以聞啊......。」我試著嗅了一下，完全沒有感覺那把劍有他說的跟我一樣的味道。

「我想到一個重要的問題，如果你是他哥哥，應該也對他比較了解吧。」聖文問大黑，「他有時候都會睡到叫不起來，而且時間都不短，睡很久。」

問他也不可能會知道吧，我只是......只是偶爾......只是什麼？患了五月病、睡懶覺？

他走了過來，在我身邊聞來聞去。我不相信只是這樣聞一聞就能知道些什麼。

「他睡覺比較久的時候，有沒有做什麼事情？例如開門或是你有使用那把劍之類的事情？」

「開門？我不知道門是什麼，但是只是第一天的時候我確實有把劍拿出來用。夏蘭他自己也有弄出一套龍的服裝來穿。」

他片刻不答話，好像在想著什麼。

「我問你，你要認真回答我，這件事情很重要。」他的語氣突然變了，感覺很沉重，「你是不是一直在使用力量？」

「魔法一直都有用啊。還是你是指另外一個？」

「那好，你現在沒事就不要再亂用，除非真的有必要。就先這樣吧。」他忽然舔了我一下，然後用鼻尖點了一下地上。「如果你發現越睡越多的話就先吃這個吧。」

好像有點對不上話的感覺，前面的那句話。

而在我的旁邊不知道何時出現了幾個綠綠小小的丸子，看起來好像大顆的口香糖球。

「這是什麼？」

「能夠讓你覺醒，幫助你恢復力量的東西。不過不是現在，而是在你發現睡很久的情況沒有改善，越來越嚴重的時候。」

「知道是怎麼回事嗎？」聖文問。

「每次叫醒他的都是你嗎？」大黑看向聖文，又問。

「是啊。」

「那你可能要注意一下，夏蘭如果已經睡了很久都還沒有醒。一定要把他叫起來。因為能叫醒他的好像只有你。」

我完全不知道他對於這件事情了解的程度以及他說這些話的根據在哪裡。我只能想著他確實知道一切，以及怎麼處理最好。因為他是一個怎樣的哥哥，我知道。他跟聖文一樣，有種會讓我安心的感覺。不過被聖文整過後，對他好像就不是那麼完全的可以放心了。

之後我把那些口香糖收起來。大黑則是把我們送回了原本的地方。我直到回到火車站裡面時才想起沃雷卡跟蒼心兩個人。因為從某個時候開始就都沒聽到他們講話，就給他熊熊忘了他們的存在。再因為還沒到目的地，當然就要繼續搭火車。在走之前大黑還給了我兩封信，一封說在時機到之前先不能看，還講在之後想起來時才可以開。這句話我有聽沒有懂。

接著還有另外一件事情，就是要和蒼心分手了。因為他是要搭前往伏諾多堤的火車，我們─包括沃雷卡。我之後才知道，沃雷卡竟然還要繼續跟我們一起旅行─是要前往瑪法龍山。一定還有見面的機會吧，只要想要見面的話，一定可以。所以不用特別去感傷什麼。也就在買完票之後就用簡單的道別分開了。

我們來到等車的月台，這次我是如願見到真的半獸了。

當我們還沒爬上樓梯時，就混著普通人跟另一種別於一般人的味道隨著空氣的流動飄了過來。和在火車上遇到蒼心跟沃雷卡時差不多，只是這裡的味道更複雜。我們爬上樓梯，在嗅覺之後是視覺。印入眼簾的就是同樣在等著火車的人。但不只是人類而已，還有許多擁有毛茸茸身體的獸人，各式各樣不同動物的獸人都有。不過最多的還是最常聽見的狼人，第二多的是看起來像是熊的獸人。其他零零稀稀的還有猫、老虎、狗之類的。全部都是有毛的，且都為哺乳類的動物。就沒有如沃雷卡的龍啊、蜥蜴之類的爬蟲類或是其他種類的動物嗎？好比說鳥或是魚（魚類的話應該不可能吧。即使有，這裡也是陸地，應該也見不到）。

「這裡他們就不用以人類的外表示人了嗎？」我們坐在椅子上等火車的時候，我伸爪隨便比了一個人。

「在這裡的都是魔法師跟半獸了，沒有人類。所以沒關係。從剛才通往這個月台的走道開始，就有設有魔法。一般人看的就只是牆壁，而且進不來的。」聖文揚起了眉毛，小聲的說。怕別人聽見啊？

「那魔法師的話，都是這樣的打扮嗎？沒有什麼巫師袍，或是其他像是魔法帽的東西存在嗎？」

「為什麼要那種奇怪的東西？」

奇怪？

「如果只是長袍的話是有啊，像是我以前就讀的那個學校的制服就是。我問過你要不要開學後去讀，怎麼樣，考慮的如何？」

「再說吧。」

等待的同時，我不斷的觀察著各處的獸人。走動的、坐著的、站著的，他們的一舉一動我都細細的觀察。只是觀察許久也不知道有沒有看出什麼心得來，只是腦中多了一堆獸人的畫面。

等待了一段時間，火車來了。這次要做到龍山同樣得要花上數十個小時，因此這天也要睡臥鋪。聖文還說這次他買的是豪華車廂，兩人一間的。但是加上我的話就是三個人了，好吧，的確只能講兩個人。聖文至此時終於如他先前在畢業典禮結束時所說的，解釋了原因。如果是完獸(無法變身為半獸或是人型的獸人)或是召喚獸，搭乘某些交通工具的話可以免費，只要有陪同的人或是魔法師在即可。火車就是其中一種。

召喚獸的話我還能理解因為是魔法師身邊的動物，基本上可以說是代表著那個人的立場。所以上次在火車上那個廚師聽到我是聖文的召喚獸之後，才會有那種反應吧。同時依照召喚的的等級還能判定那個魔法師的能力如何。龍的話應該是目前認為最難簽立契約的動物，能支付龍所想要的代價可不容易。聽說除了要有很多黃金，還要有強大的魔力才可以。而有錢的我們家至少在前面的條件上是達成了。這些算題外話吧。

關於完獸的部份，不由得讓我認為他們是弱勢群體。因為會有這樣的優待是不是表示著他們有著什麼不便的地方。如果是變成狼的話我倒有著一定程度的體會，有些地方的確不太方便。不過因為我能自由變換成人跟狼，所以還是比完獸好一點。

上車之後，我就跟著聖文走。同樣看到許多一間一間的包廂，但在我看到一件事情以後，我簡直不敢相信的說：「你竟然下的了手？！」

這次我們的包廂跟第一天睡的又可以說是天壤之別。外面的門還要跟旅館一樣，刷卡才能進去。而裡面的空間好大，差不多可以跟小間的旅館相比了。除了有床之外，有小間的掛衣間、高級的液晶電視，甚至還有小小的盥洗間。裡面有替每個人準備盥洗包以及拖鞋。而且每一間專屬的包廂都還有專屬的服務人員在旁邊服務，無限量的提供茶或咖啡等飲料。這簡直太享受了，太超過了。

「你不是說很貴嗎？怎麼這次卻是買這種......這種的座位和火車。」我已經語無倫次了。

「反正就剩一天了嘛。在到了龍山的家之前，可能要先讓你適應一下啊。」聖文這時已經拿起雜誌來看，喝起剛才他跟服務人員要的茶飲。

沃雷卡則是做出了一個同樣令我驚訝的動作。其令我瞪大眼睛的效果不亞於他的食量。

他在第一天並沒有這麼做，也許是因為那天的床太小了，沒辦法讓他鋪的如此盡興。沃雷卡從身邊的包包裡面拿出了一袋閃亮亮的東西。一個一個的把那些看起來像硬幣的黃金鋪在那張床的上面，數量之多到能夠把那個雙人床給蓋滿，形成一個像是用黃金打造的床。在他鋪完之後馬上躺了上去，露出滿足的表情。

啊，對了，我有看過。那本小說裡有講到龍很愛金子，和這個世界的龍召喚獸有異曲同工之妙。「想要讓牠成為召喚獸就必須要有大量的黃金」這句話。

聽著聖文說要先適應這種等級的車廂，看著沃雷卡躺在金幣上面。現在我身邊的兩個同伴全都是有錢到不行的人和龍。

現在終於有時間可以看小說了，不過我好像有種害怕的心理。不希望看的時候被沃雷卡看見，這樣一切都毀了。電視或是其他的東西我沒什麼太大的興趣。因此雖然不累，但是我還是爬到床上，在沃雷卡的左邊開始睡覺。

下一刻，我睜開眼睛發現已經是隔天早上了。這次好像沒有做什麼夢，至少自己不記得。醒來後精神感覺很好，很少能夠睡的這麼好，因為通常都會做夢。醒來後都會心跳加速氣喘吁吁的，若是變成人的話，甚至會發現自己滿身大汗。不過這些都限於一些特殊的夢，一些有很深感觸或是印象的夢。

我猜想，會不會睡在黃金上面，有能安定神經的效果。

聖文跟沃雷卡都還在床上睡覺。我看著他們兩個人，一個在我左邊、一個在我右邊，都還在呼呼大睡。這次我竟然是最早起床的？連聖文都輸給我了。

我試著用能夠不驚動到他們兩個就離開的方法，跳下床。著地時特別注意不要發出什麼聲音，不過爪子用到地板，還是喀了一聲。

我走出包廂，看到了一個站在這節車廂尾的一個服務人員就問何時會到龍山。那人跟我說大約要九點才會到，到之前也會有廣播通知。現在大概是早上六點我又吧，這樣就還要三個小時。聖文和沃雷卡既然都在睡覺，那我就可以趁這個機會來看還沒看完的人龍紀元。

我回到我們包廂的門口，赫然發現，我沒有那個用來開門的卡片！我就這樣被關在門外無法進去。

聖文和沃雷卡都還在睡覺，如果吵醒他們來開門，那就沒意義了。我想到能夠開門進去，但是大黑說沒必要最好不要隨便使用。接著，如果要看小說，以現在的樣子絕對沒辦法很方便的看。可是盥洗室在包廂裡面。不可能就在可能會有人經過的地方變身再穿衣服吧。

我就像是守衛一樣，守坐在包廂的門口。不知道等了多久，直到聖文走出來，

「夏蘭，你怎麼坐在這裡？」聖文一打開門看到我就說。

「我沒卡片，進不去。可是又沒有地方可以換衣服，這裡有人。」

「車上別的地方一定還有廁所啊，」他看了一下前後，比著後面一個寫著盥洗室的牌子。「那個不就是了？而且你只要敲門就可以了吧。」

我無言以對。他看到了，我沒看到，就在這麼近的地方。

進了包廂後，看見沃雷卡也已經起床了。床上的一堆金幣也已經不見了，沃雷卡已經收拾好了吧。如果有機會的話，下次乾脆睡看看用銀鋪的床好了，會不會有所謂淨化的效果。如果我是狼人，會不會具有能殺死我的功效呢？

在稍微吃過服務生送來的早餐後，(不是我愛挑剔，但是我覺得有些食物真的是太過精緻了。香料加的好多，有一些東西真的是只能用噁心來形容。)就只剩等待火車到達龍山了。

我到了窗邊，看著外面的景色。一座非常高大的山，佔據了車窗一半以上的視野。但是距離還很遠就如此的大，實際上的大小我已經無法想像。在原本住的地方可沒有見過如果巨大的山。

聖文對我解釋說：「那便是龍山，因為傳說以前那山上有龍居住，因而得名。」

「怎麼是傳說呢？不是說真的有龍存在嗎？」

「是真的有龍存在，但是現在那山上的龍已經不多見了。現在是聽說龍已經遷離至北國或是西方的未知大陸了。」聖文講完後又繼續說，「你一定還會問，龍肉是哪裡來的對不對？因為數量變少，北國又是一般人居住的地方，未知大陸則是因為距離遙遠，加上龍本來就極為兇猛，龍肉的價格可是飆漲呢。順便跟你介紹，我們家就有龍的召喚獸！」

「龍肉好吃嗎？」我換問沃雷卡。

「口感還算可以，並不算太美味，不過非常營養就是了。」沃雷卡很自然的說。

「你吃自己的同類？」我故意說。

「龍的決鬥中失敗的一方就會被吃，另外父母的遺體也會由孩子來吃掉。」

「這種大不孝的事情也做的出來？」我一驚！中央國可是有種被稱為倫常的觀念！至少以前課本上教的是這樣講。

「也許這是龍族的觀念吧。」聖文說。

火車在到站前的十分鐘廣播了一次。聖文就稍微整理了一下包廂內。

到了之後馬上就要前往聖文說的老家。本來也很期待著看那到底是怎樣的房子，聽起來是很豪華的。

原來那個巨大的家就在龍山上。因為說實在是佔地太廣了，只好蓋在山裡面。又開始讓我聯想到獵人裡面奇犽在枯枯戮山海拔高達數千公尺的家。但是其實只在山腳而已。

就在到達了之後，我才赫然明白，之前住的房子是多麼普通、多麼的小。在我眼前的，根本可以說是夢想中的別墅，甚至可以用城堡來敘述那個家飾多麼的壯觀。這整個城，光是他的寬度大概就是一般房子的四五倍大，也比我之前大伯所帶我去看的房子還要大，因為這裡的長，無法觀看。就如同許多事情光是口頭描述，是很難讓人理解那到底有多大、多麼可觀，更何況以我這種表達能力不怎麼好的人來講，更讓人無法想像。

就在那巨大的拱門之下，準備好看裡面的樣子時，聖文提到一句話讓我頓時想要逃跑。

「什麼？！哈納還活著？」

「幹麻大驚小怪的，我可沒說過他死了。」

「我還是不去好了。」

「都已經到了門外了，你再說什麼啊？」聖文像是在表演一樣，還從包包裡拿出一條鍊子。我怎麼都不知道他有帶這種東西在身邊。馬上咖的一聲，扣在那長期以來一直戴著的項圈上面。「快點進去吧，不要讓我得像之前一樣把你拖進去。」

雖然可能沒什麼用，我還是用著乞求的眼神看著一同跟來的沃雷卡。奢望他會幫我，幫我逃離聖文伸出的魔爪，跟鍊子。

我心裡在擔心著見到哈納後的情況會是如何。該不會要重溫當時被封印的那種感覺了吧......。心臟噗通噗通的跳著，反映著我的緊張。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

龍山-Ryusan(5-3)
==============================================
我們來到等車的月台，這次我是如願見到真的半獸了。

當我們還沒爬上樓梯時，就混著普通人跟另一種別於一般人的味道隨著空氣的流動飄了過來。和在火車上遇到蒼心跟沃雷卡時差不多，只是這裡的味道更複雜。我們爬上樓梯，在嗅覺之後是視覺。印入眼簾的就是同樣在等著火車的人。但不只是人類而已，還有許多擁有毛茸茸身體的獸人，各式各樣不同動物的獸人都有。不過最多的還是最常聽見的狼人，第二多的是看起來像是熊的獸人。其他零零稀稀的還有猫、老虎、狗之類的。全部都是有毛的，且都為哺乳類的動物。就沒有如沃雷卡的龍啊、蜥蜴之類的爬蟲類或是其他種類的動物嗎？好比說鳥或是魚（魚類的話應該不可能吧。即使有，這裡也是陸地，應該也見不到）。

「這裡他們就不用以人類的外表示人了嗎？」我們坐在椅子上等火車的時候，我伸爪隨便比了一個人。

「在這裡的都是魔法師跟半獸了，沒有人類。所以沒關係。從剛才通往這個月台的走道開始，就有設有魔法。一般人看的就只是牆壁，而且進不來的。」聖文揚起了眉毛，小聲的說。怕別人聽見啊？

「那魔法師的話，都是這樣的打扮嗎？沒有什麼巫師袍，或是其他像是魔法帽的東西存在嗎？」

「為什麼要那種奇怪的東西？」

奇怪？

「如果只是長袍的話是有啊，像是我以前就讀的那個學校的制服就是。我問過你要不要開學後去讀，怎麼樣，考慮的如何？」

「再說吧。」

等待的同時，我不斷的觀察著各處的獸人。走動的、坐著的、站著的，他們的一舉一動我都細細的觀察。只是觀察許久也不知道有沒有看出什麼心得來，只是腦中多了一堆獸人的畫面。

等待了一段時間，火車來了。這次要做到龍山同樣得要花上數十個小時，因此這天也要睡臥鋪。聖文還說這次他買的是豪華車廂，兩人一間的。但是加上我的話就是三個人了，好吧，的確只能講兩個人。聖文至此時終於如他先前在畢業典禮結束時所說的，解釋了原因。如果是完獸(無法變身為半獸或是人型的獸人)或是召喚獸，搭乘某些交通工具的話可以免費，只要有陪同的人或是魔法師在即可。火車就是其中一種。

召喚獸的話我還能理解因為是魔法師身邊的動物，基本上可以說是代表著那個人的立場。所以上次在火車上那個廚師聽到我是聖文的召喚獸之後，才會有那種反應吧。同時依照召喚的的等級還能判定那個魔法師的能力如何。龍的話應該是目前認為最難簽立契約的動物，能支付龍所想要的代價可不容易。聽說除了要有很多黃金，還要有強大的魔力才可以。而有錢的我們家至少在前面的條件上是達成了。這些算題外話吧。

關於完獸的部份，不由得讓我認為他們是弱勢群體。因為會有這樣的優待是不是表示著他們有著什麼不便的地方。如果是變成狼的話我倒有著一定程度的體會，有些地方的確不太方便。不過因為我能自由變換成人跟狼，所以還是比完獸好一點。

上車之後，我就跟著聖文走。同樣看到許多一間一間的包廂，但在我看到一件事情以後，我簡直不敢相信的說：「你竟然下的了手？！」

這次我們的包廂跟第一天睡的又可以說是天壤之別。外面的門還要跟旅館一樣，刷卡才能進去。而裡面的空間好大，差不多可以跟小間的旅館相比了。除了有床之外，有小間的掛衣間、高級的液晶電視，甚至還有小小的盥洗間。裡面有替每個人準備盥洗包以及拖鞋。而且每一間專屬的包廂都還有專屬的服務人員在旁邊服務，無限量的提供茶或咖啡等飲料。這簡直太享受了，太超過了。

「你不是說很貴嗎？怎麼這次卻是買這種......這種的座位和火車。」我已經語無倫次了。

「反正就剩一天了嘛。在到了龍山的家之前，可能要先讓你適應一下啊。」聖文這時已經拿起雜誌來看，喝起剛才他跟服務人員要的茶飲。

沃雷卡則是做出了一個同樣令我驚訝的動作。其令我瞪大眼睛的效果不亞於他的食量。

他在第一天並沒有這麼做，也許是因為那天的床太小了，沒辦法讓他鋪的如此盡興。沃雷卡從身邊的包包裡面拿出了一袋閃亮亮的東西。一個一個的把那些看起來像硬幣的黃金鋪在那張床的上面，數量之多到能夠把那個雙人床給蓋滿，形成一個像是用黃金打造的床。在他鋪完之後馬上躺了上去，露出滿足的表情。

啊，對了，我有看過。那本小說裡有講到龍很愛金子，和這個世界的龍召喚獸有異曲同工之妙。「想要讓牠成為召喚獸就必須要有大量的黃金」這句話。

聽著聖文說要先適應這種等級的車廂，看著沃雷卡躺在金幣上面。現在我身邊的兩個同伴全都是有錢到不行的人和龍。

現在終於有時間可以看小說了，不過我好像有種害怕的心理。不希望看的時候被沃雷卡看見，這樣一切都毀了。電視或是其他的東西我沒什麼太大的興趣。因此雖然不累，但是我還是爬到床上，在沃雷卡的左邊開始睡覺。

下一刻，我睜開眼睛發現已經是隔天早上了。這次好像沒有做什麼夢，至少自己不記得。醒來後精神感覺很好，很少能夠睡的這麼好，因為通常都會做夢。醒來後都會心跳加速氣喘吁吁的，若是變成人的話，甚至會發現自己滿身大汗。不過這些都限於一些特殊的夢，一些有很深感觸或是印象的夢。

我猜想，會不會睡在黃金上面，有能安定神經的效果。

聖文跟沃雷卡都還在床上睡覺。我看著他們兩個人，一個在我左邊、一個在我右邊，都還在呼呼大睡。這次我竟然是最早起床的？連聖文都輸給我了。

我試著用能夠不驚動到他們兩個就離開的方法，跳下床。著地時特別注意不要發出什麼聲音，不過爪子用到地板，還是喀了一聲。

我走出包廂，看到了一個站在這節車廂尾的一個服務人員就問何時會到龍山。那人跟我說大約要九點才會到，到之前也會有廣播通知。現在大概是早上六點我又吧，這樣就還要三個小時。聖文和沃雷卡既然都在睡覺，那我就可以趁這個機會來看還沒看完的人龍紀元。

我回到我們包廂的門口，赫然發現，我沒有那個用來開門的卡片！我就這樣被關在門外無法進去。

聖文和沃雷卡都還在睡覺，如果吵醒他們來開門，那就沒意義了。我想到能夠開門進去，但是大黑說沒必要最好不要隨便使用。接著，如果要看小說，以現在的樣子絕對沒辦法很方便的看。可是盥洗室在包廂裡面。不可能就在可能會有人經過的地方變身再穿衣服吧。

我就像是守衛一樣，守坐在包廂的門口。不知道等了多久，直到聖文走出來，

「夏蘭，你怎麼坐在這裡？」聖文一打開門看到我就說。

「我沒卡片，進不去。可是又沒有地方可以換衣服，這裡有人。」

「車上別的地方一定還有廁所啊，」他看了一下前後，比著後面一個寫著盥洗室的牌子。「那個不就是了？而且你只要敲門就可以了吧。」

我無言以對。他看到了，我沒看到，就在這麼近的地方。

進了包廂後，看見沃雷卡也已經起床了。床上的一堆金幣也已經不見了，沃雷卡已經收拾好了吧。如果有機會的話，下次乾脆睡看看用銀鋪的床好了，會不會有所謂淨化的效果。如果我是狼人，會不會具有能殺死我的功效呢？

在稍微吃過服務生送來的早餐後，(不是我愛挑剔，但是我覺得有些食物真的是太過精緻了。香料加的好多，有一些東西真的是只能用噁心來形容。)就只剩等待火車到達龍山了。

我到了窗邊，看著外面的景色。一座非常高大的山，佔據了車窗一半以上的視野。但是距離還很遠就如此的大，實際上的大小我已經無法想像。在原本住的地方可沒有見過如果巨大的山。

聖文對我解釋說：「那便是龍山，因為傳說以前那山上有龍居住，因而得名。」

「怎麼是傳說呢？不是說真的有龍存在嗎？」

「是真的有龍存在，但是現在那山上的龍已經不多見了。現在是聽說龍已經遷離至北國或是西方的未知大陸了。」聖文講完後又繼續說，「你一定還會問，龍肉是哪裡來的對不對？因為數量變少，北國又是一般人居住的地方，未知大陸則是因為距離遙遠，加上龍本來就極為兇猛，龍肉的價格可是飆漲呢。順便跟你介紹，我們家就有龍的召喚獸！」

「龍肉好吃嗎？」我換問沃雷卡。

「口感還算可以，並不算太美味，不過非常營養就是了。」沃雷卡很自然的說。

「你吃自己的同類？」我故意說。

「龍的決鬥中失敗的一方就會被吃，另外父母的遺體也會由孩子來吃掉。」

「這種大不孝的事情也做的出來？」我一驚！中央國可是有種被稱為倫常的觀念！至少以前課本上教的是這樣講。

「也許這是龍族的觀念吧。」聖文說。

火車在到站前的十分鐘廣播了一次。聖文就稍微整理了一下包廂內。

到了之後馬上就要前往聖文說的老家。本來也很期待著看那到底是怎樣的房子，聽起來是很豪華的。

原來那個巨大的家就在龍山上。因為說實在是佔地太廣了，只好蓋在山裡面。又開始讓我聯想到獵人裡面奇犽在枯枯戮山海拔高達數千公尺的家。但是其實只在山腳而已。

就在到達了之後，我才赫然明白，之前住的房子是多麼普通、多麼的小。在我眼前的，根本可以說是夢想中的別墅，甚至可以用城堡來敘述那個家飾多麼的壯觀。這整個城，光是他的寬度大概就是一般房子的四五倍大，也比我之前大伯所帶我去看的房子還要大，因為這裡的長，無法觀看。就如同許多事情光是口頭描述，是很難讓人理解那到底有多大、多麼可觀，更何況以我這種表達能力不怎麼好的人來講，更讓人無法想像。

就在那巨大的拱門之下，準備好看裡面的樣子時，聖文提到一句話讓我頓時想要逃跑。

「什麼？！哈納還活著？」

「幹麻大驚小怪的，我可沒說過他死了。」

「我還是不去好了。」

「都已經到了門外了，你再說什麼啊？」聖文像是在表演一樣，還從包包裡拿出一條鍊子。我怎麼都不知道他有帶這種東西在身邊。馬上咖的一聲，扣在那長期以來一直戴著的項圈上面。「快點進去吧，不要讓我得像之前一樣把你拖進去。」

雖然可能沒什麼用，我還是用著乞求的眼神看著一同跟來的沃雷卡。奢望他會幫我，幫我逃離聖文伸出的魔爪，跟鍊子。

我心裡在擔心著見到哈納後的情況會是如何。該不會要重溫當時被封印的那種感覺了吧......。心臟噗通噗通的跳著，反映著我的緊張。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

召喚獸&家族-Compact Beast & Huge Family (5-4)
===============================================
「不要！」我咆嘯。

聖文嘆口氣，搖搖頭。「好吧，這也是沒辦法的事情。」他說，「那就只好再讓你睡一會了。」

搞什麼？

接著他伸出手來，用我根本來不及去理解到底他手裡拿的是什麼東西的速度，鼎住我的下巴，撬開我的嘴巴，塞進來一個奇怪的東西。咕的一聲，就吞進肚子裡了。他一句話都沒有說。

我在原地待了一會，因為已經吞下去了，就算想逃也來不及了。我清楚知道，因為上一次也是這樣。

聖文已經在拉著我進去了。我就維持著同樣的姿勢，讓他像是拖車一樣的拖著我。但是一直到進到屋裡面許久，都沒有上次那種暈眩感，我才注意到那只是聖文的一個幌子。

「真好騙。現在你睡一次都那麼久，怎麼能夠隨便就讓你睡著。下次你醒來可能都已經過了一個星期了。」聖文誇大的講。

我知道後就自己走，都已經進來了，再像個瘋子一樣想要逃出去也沒什麼意義。跟著聖文穿過長長的走廊，還爬了幾層樓才到聖文的房間。雖然整個家裏面看起來也很大，天花板的高度我看足足有十呎以上；走廊的寬度則約六呎。看起來並沒有裝潢的很華麗，但是仍然很漂亮。走到現在好像沒看到什麼人。

房間雖然大了點，但是裡面看起來很普通，要分等級的話大概就和之前我住的地方差不多。裡面有著基本應有的床、桌子、櫃子等。裡面並不是空的，我稍微看了一下，有一些聖文以前有拿給我看過，也有著許多沒見過的東西。這些應該都是魔法用品吧。

聖文放下包包後，說是要帶我們去我們的房間。走了沒幾步路，到了同層的一個房間後。「沃雷卡，你睡這間如何？」聖文說，「這間也是空的，不過比較大一點。如果真的要在裡面變成龍也沒關係，我想家人應該是不會反對的。放心，雖然這裡空房間很多，但還是有人打掃的。」

我確實有注意到。雖然沒看到人，但是光就聖文的房間來說，他至少也數個月到一年沒回來過了，怎麼可能沒有積什麼灰塵。表示一定有人打掃，只是打掃的人是誰就不知道了，一定很辛苦！

「沃雷卡還要住下來？」我問。

「不然要讓沃雷卡自己去外面住嗎？既然之後也要一起的話，那現在就先住在這裡吧。」聖文走進房間。除了稍微講了一下房間裡面有些什麼，另外還說了，「這整層樓，除了我的房間在隔壁之外，還有別人住。所以能的話盡量安靜一點，就拜託了。這邊走廊走到底的話是一間類似交誼廳的房間，等下放完東西有空的話來一下吧。沃雷卡。」

「恩。」沃雷卡答了一聲。

「那再來就是你的房間了。」

「我要自己睡一間嗎？」我吃驚的問。

「還是你還要繼續跟我睡同一間嗎？」他拍拍我的頭，「也不是不可以啦。」

就因為如此可以繼續跟聖文一起睡，至少在這巨大的房子裡能夠安心一點。

「等下等沃雷卡出來後，就先去見一下哈納跟其他的家人吧。」在我跟聖文走到那間交誼廳後，聖文說，「另外，如果沒什麼特別的狀況的話會先在龍山這裡住至少三天。之後就看你是想要先在瑪法這邊附近觀光，或是你要直接去伏諾也可以。我是沒意見。在你睡覺的時候我也問過沃雷卡了，他也願意和我們一起去。」

「沃雷卡到底為什麼要和我們一起？你知道他的底細嗎？」

「一個應該不會有惡意的半獸，或是龍。」聖文說，「既然是你的老同學兼我的老師提到的人，應該是不會有什麼危險才對。」

我可不完全這麼認為。聖文你真的是這麼能放心相信別人的人嗎？你相信段雲豪說的就算了，但是不一定段雲豪提到的人就能完全相信。何況你都確信他是從另一個世界來的了，還能這樣做。只能認為這是你的樂天。

「而且似乎確實有什麼事情要做，」聖文繼續說，「他說是很重要的事情，不過並沒有告訴我是什麼。

「無可奉告！」聖文突然大聲的說，把我嚇了一跳。「這是沃雷卡最後說的。」

說曹操曹操就到。雖然世界上到底有沒有曹操這個人，我不知道。我只知道小說中確實有這麼一號人物，以及這句話的意思。沃雷卡來了。

在聖文稍微向沃雷卡解釋接下來要去哪裡後，就動身前往另外一樓。我的心才又再度燃起緊張的火。

「我進去摟。」聖文站在哈納的房門外，敲著門說。

「請進。」一個和我印象中有點不一樣，蒼老卻又有活力的聲音從門的裡面傳來。我知道，過了這麼久，對於壽命較死神或是幻獸狼短的一般人而言，光是能夠活著就已經足以讓人驚嘆了。但是聽起來卻仍然很有精神？

「哈納，我回來了。」聖文推開門就說，「另外，這位是沃雷卡，來的途中認識的。會在這邊住幾天，沒關係吧？」

「沒關係。你回來了就好。」我看見哈納坐在裡面的一張椅子上說。他的外表明顯的有變老，滿頭白髮，皺紋變多了。但是樣子基本上沒有什麼變化。這樣很正常吧？「你好，你叫沃雷卡是吧。歡迎來到寒舍，希望在這邊住的幾天能夠愉快。」

「謝謝。」沃雷卡低下頭，好像是在行禮的樣子。

「喔？聖文，你終於有了召喚獸了嗎？」哈納的語調忽然提高了些，「沒想到你在人類的國家裏面還能找到狼，真不簡單。」

他沒認出我來嗎？這樣最好，我就把嘴閉的死死的，裝作我真的是聖文的召喚獸也沒關係。

「那個......。」聖文要說我是誰的時候，我忙向他使眼色，要他不要講出來，他才又把話縮回去。「沒什麼。那我和他們就先去和別人打招呼了。再見，哈納。」

「不要，如果你到時候講出來的話，那我可就真的要再逃走一次。」就在關上的那一瞬間我立刻對聖文說。

「那就隨便你了。不過你願意當我的召喚獸啊？」聖文又輕拍了幾下我的頭，「這樣你願意嗎？」

「願意......」我隨便講了一句，「又怎樣？」

這時看到聖文的手環跟我的手環發出陣陣光芒，我驚覺不好。難道這樣就定下所謂與召喚獸的契約了？我腦中想著書上看過的文字。哦，要讓動物成為召喚獸必須要先讓動物戴上類似契約物的東西，接著......好像要與動物訂下約定與所要的代價，並令他馴服同意之類的......，完了！

他輕拍我的頭該不會就成了指定的代價吧......，接著問我我就回答願意了......雖然我的情況特殊而一般的動物不會說話......，但是我心裡好像也有一瞬間想著願意之類的事情。

沒多久，手環的光芒漸漸消散。

「還真的可以啊？」聖文說，「夏蘭，那這樣你以後可要乖乖聽話啊，不要每次都要讓我拖著你走。」

「我才不要！」我的心沉了下來。

「契約可是已經訂下了啊。除非我也同意要解除，不然你單方面是不可能取消的。」聖文聽著便笑了起來。

之後仍然要去拜訪其他房間的人。這個家族，更正確的講說我的家族會比較好，超乎想像的龐大。在這巨大的房子裡面，許多樓層都有住人。前前後後加起來至少跑了二十個以上的房間。我從來沒有想過原來我們家族勢力這麼龐大。因為我沒有小孩，我也只知道哈納這個伯父而已，只能猜想哈納的子嗣眾多。沃雷卡也不厭其煩的一一跟著拜訪。沃雷卡並沒有多說些什麼，不知道他心裡是怎麼想的。

聖文對其他人的說詞也差不多就和哈納說的一樣，最後都會加上「他是我的召喚獸」這句話。而大家對聖文的反應也都跟哈納差不多，說什麼「你終於也有召喚獸了呢。而且還是狼......」。

我也有見到有些人身邊也有跟著一些動物，有鳥、有狗、也有貓之類的。那些就是他們的召喚獸。魔法師跟召喚獸就相當於一般人跟寵物的關係吧。但是又比一般的寵物多上了一種能夠命令動物去做事的能力。因為我看到有一個房間的人就是叫狗來開門的。

聖文應該不會那麼過分吧，真的只是把我當成召喚獸一樣的使喚......。

對所有人講完後，讓我覺得這個家像是一個社區一樣，裡面的人都各自有一個家─房間。另外，除了先前看到的哈納之外，其他人應該都算我的晚輩，因為再也沒有一個人的年紀看起來是超過九十歲的。我有期待要看到聖文的父母，不過都沒看到。主要都是年輕人，最小的還有看起來跟我差不多大的小孩。

大人應該都是外出工作去了吧，年輕人跟小孩則是和我們一樣正在這裡度過歡樂的暑假。想到暑假，我就想要一定會有人出去玩，說不定現在在這裡的人只是整個龐大家族裡面的一小部份而已。哪天要是全部聚集了，說不定都有建功一個年級的人數，甚至更多。

如果要搞清楚和全部人的家族關係的話，即使在這邊待上一個月我想都還記不起來。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

召喚獸&新世界Compact Beast & New World　(5-4)
===============================================
我們來到吃飯的大廳，不為別的，當然是因著中午要吃飯了。

進到餐廳，裡面擺著許多的長桌子。我們(很抱歉，又是除了我以外，因為現在的身分是召喚獸)隨便到其中一桌坐下，聖文說他去幫我們拿吃的，聽起來好像這裡是自助餐聽一樣。那些食物平時是何人做的呢，大家輪流、或者是外面買的？我看著聖文從桌子間的走道往大廳的一個方向走去，消失在仍不斷進來大廳的人群中。

我約略數了一下，這裡少說也有超過三十人，但仍沒有坐滿這裡的座位，由此可見這真的只是一部份的人罷。在聖文回來之前，我一如往常的開始四處觀看，看到了幾個在剛才的房間拜訪中見過的人，不例外的，在我斜角透過走道看向前方的同時，看見哈納坐在大廳的最前面，和幾個沒見過的大人。但主要還是青少年和小孩為主(也有少部分的人身旁跟著一些動物，應該是召喚獸吧)，令我聯想到畢業旅行或是校外教學時大家在餐廳吃飯的時候。

聖文不久便拿著一堆食物回來，卻聽他講：「不知道這樣夠不夠，因為數量並不算多。不知道沃雷卡除了生肉以外的話喜歡吃哪種種類的，所以我就只拿了一點點。如果要的話到時候我在幫你拿。」

「謝謝，這樣就可以了，也並不是每次都吃那麼多......。」沃雷卡向聖文道謝。

「這裡一直都是這種吃飯的方式嗎，每天？」我靠在桌邊歪著頭，看著聖文把盛裝著許多食物的盤子放到桌上問，「你怎不用魔法？」

「差不多，因為人真的太多了。就連我也不是所有人都很熟，何況都離開了好幾年。但其實並不是所有人都是有血緣關係的人，有一些也是外面的人住進來的，原因各異。」聖文拉開椅子坐下來，把手裡拿著的用餐時所需的餐具擺好。接著又笑著說，「第二個問題的話，因為規定。」

「嗨，好久不見！聖文。」從旁邊冒出一個人，走近來向聖文打招呼。他看起來年紀比我大很多，身高也比聖文高許多。從他說話的語氣來看應該適和聖文差不多的，感覺上。「你回來了啊？怎麼沒見到你來找我。」

「因為跑太多房間了，一不小心就漏掉了。哈哈......。」

那人名子叫聖安，就在聖文的旁邊坐了下來，開始和聖文聊天。我只慶幸聖文在開始和他敘舊之前沒有忘記我的午餐。

我和沃雷卡同時間吃起東西來。

我對著聖文裝在盤子裡放在地上給我的食物迅速的吃著，這時聽到有聲音問我。

「你是新來的嗎？」

我抬起頭來，看到一隻狗在我面前，外表看起來像是哈士奇，聲音的主人竟是他。他繼續問，「你的契約主是誰，那邊和聖安聊天的人類嗎？」

「你會說話？」我看著那個腳上同樣戴有一個類似手環的狗，張大了嘴，驚訝的問。「你會說話？」

「你自己不也一樣。」他兩隻湛藍的眼睛瞪著我，讓我有點不敢直視。他靠到我旁邊，在我身上聞了一下，「跟人類交易後似乎就變的可以說話，不過我可沒和人講過話，只有和別的動物。讓人類知道太多我不認為是恰當的。而且要不是能夠從人身上得到利益，也沒有理由聽命於人。」

召喚獸之間還會互相聊天對話啊，這可是書上沒提過的，想來是所有的動物都有這樣的共識，因此人類也不知道這種事實，只認為動物聽的懂人話，還會聽人的命令。果然是為了自己能得到好處。

「應該......算吧。」我尷尬的回答了一下。

「你是新的嗎？難怪，當初我也是嚇了一跳。」他的眼神柔和了一點。又繼續問，「那你和人類交換的代價是什麼？」

我想了一下代價，只想到摸頭這兩個字，這叫我怎麼說的出口。不過什麼我是新的？是指說我是和人簽訂契約不久的召喚獸嗎？

「沒什麼。」

「不能說嗎？算了，沒關係。」他搖了搖尾巴，「那我給你一個建議，人類最好還是小心為妙，不要過度聽從人類的話。真不知道樹是為什麼會接受和那個傢伙的交易，整天對他唯命是從，還幫她做一大堆事情。簡直是人類的奴隸！真是讓我很鄙視，沒想到......」他越講越憤恨，發表他對人的看法，以及解釋他會這麼做純粹只是因為聖安打敗他，而且若接受的話就能得到力量之類的。聽到這裡我開始想，若變成召喚獸會能夠理解人的語言，以及智商變高的話，那他在接受契約前怎能明白交易的代價是力量？

只是聽到他的這個建議以及這番言論，我真不敢相信這會從狗的嘴裡說出來。因為我印象中狗對人通常都很服從，整天搖著尾巴，看起來都很快樂的和人處在一起(除了一些真的沒獸道的人虐待動物之外)，要是這是從狼的口中說出來，我還認為比較正常，因為小黑就是那樣反人的狼，除非我一直以來都對狗的理解有很深的錯誤。

真要人不知道的話，現在如果有誰往我們這邊看，不隻到會不會發現一狼一狗正在進行非肢體語言的交談。或者在人看來只是單純的吠叫、嚎叫而已，其他的動物也一樣。

接著他還提到了，關於所有召喚獸們應該也要像人類那樣，形成一個組織，組成召喚獸的國家(他應該從人那邊聽到很多事情吧)。狗也是群體動物，也許這是狗的思維，想要組成一個群。不過似乎不止是他這麼想，也有其他動物認為不應該這樣受人類控制、迫害，要是能夠全部團結起來，就有辦法對抗人類，不過這應該是不可能實現的。

我想到食物鍊的關係，如果你要和你的食物或是競爭對手對話，而且還要合作的話，我不能想像是什麼情況。譬如我看到在附近的桌子下就有一隻兔子，和獵犬的關係；貓和鳥或老鼠，只怕講完話忍不住就會咬一口。但是目前是相安無事的，在這裡的情況是這樣。

不過除了知道召喚獸間會交談之外，還有許多是書上沒教的事情。和人簽訂契約的話，就能從人(當然是魔法師)那裡得到魔力，也許這就是變得會說話的原因，壽命也會因此拉長。另外聖文講的就他所說的事情來講是錯的，只要召喚獸自己把配戴在身上屬於魔法師的飾品弄掉，就能解除契約了。這是一個鳥召喚獸在弄掉戴在腳上的小戒指後發現的事情，後來再也沒有回來過了，但也同時恢復成所謂的正常動物。

聽他講話講了好久，召喚獸之間還有許多不為「人」知的深奧事情，就這點應該能自成一界了，名為召喚獸的世界。而聖文跟聖安之間好像講完了，聽到聖安呼喚他，馬上就停止不說了。高興的站起來，搖著尾巴向他的主人小跑過去，舔著聖安的手。我猜他一定忘記他剛才所說的事情了。

但是我也鬆了一口氣，聽了這麼久的講課後，終於能解脫了。

Extra-A Group
===============================================
留在龍山這座大城堡的期間，我忽然覺得留在家裡面也不錯(連每天都會至少一次變成人的樣子，因為想要洗澡、沒事胡亂使用能力的行為都沒了，我睡覺的長度也就稍微恢復正常)，聖文幾次提議要去外面逛，都被我拒絕了，只好他們兩個人一起出去，因為我逐漸跟這裡的夥伴混熟了。不過不是人類，而是同為動物的大家。雖然說並不是每個人都有召喚獸，數量相較之下較少。但同時，也不是每個召喚獸都二十四小時跟在人的身邊。

若人的主要活動空間是在房間內或是房子外的話，那在幾乎沒有什麼人的走廊就是動物們聚集的地方。若仔細去找的話，就會在一些角落發現到有小團體聚集的現象。不一定是同種的動物聚集成一團，也有是狗、貓和老鼠(我很懷疑有誰會把這樣小小的老鼠簽訂契約，當成召喚獸)組成的經典團。

那如果是肉食性動物和草食性動物之間的相處呢？以及會不會發生貓吃老鼠的情況？答案是不會。至少不會在他們面前去吃和他們一般的同類。也有獸說這是自然法則，所以他們並不介意。真是豁然貫通的心境啊。

主要的兩大團體也可以分成在白天活動和夜間活動的兩個動物群，當然就是日行性或是夜行性動物分別組成的。

而每個召喚獸也都會利用天生的能力(會飛、嗅覺靈敏、聽力好、感覺敏銳之類的)把風，若有人接近的話就會急忙退散，所以始終沒有人發現。

這讓我覺得很有趣。

我是由第一天午餐時的小哈(因為他是哈士奇，我就想如此叫他，而不是人給他取的名子，他也無所謂的接受了)引介給其他在這個家中的召喚獸認識，大家都超乎想像的熱情，完全不像是動物，這方面的精神幾乎快接近人類的等級了，甚至比人類還要開放。

除了聚在一起交談之外，也有一起在屋中追逐奔走的遊戲。當下完全沉醉在其中，根本不會覺得這種事情很無聊、或認為這很幼稚的想法。心情無比的暢快。

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(五章完)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

跳門-Falling Door 6-1
====================================================
幾天下來，我的心差不多快瘋了。接下來的行程是要前往伏諾去參觀，但我對這裡似乎開始有種留戀的感覺，我也不是非要去伏諾不可吧，好像沒什麼特別重要的理由。我當然就要求暫緩幾天，又三番兩次的講，結果一共拖了快兩個禮拜。聖文應該氣死了吧。

「真的得要去嗎？」我問。

「當然，這是答應你的事情，就算你不要也得去。」聖文堅持的說。那我倒期望他當初不應該答應我的，反正現在在這邊混也沒什麼不好。「龍山這邊的話你都一直要留在家裡，那麼接下來你一定要去伏諾！」

「要去伏諾的哪裡？」

「就叫做伏諾，跟國家同名的首都。」

「去的話要多久？不會又是坐火車吧？」我嘴巴上問，但是我猜想一定又是要坐火車了，這樣又要搭很久。

「沒錯！」

「坐火車要很久耶！沃雷卡，你不覺得很慢很無聊嗎？」我問同在旁邊的沃雷卡。

「是很慢，但是我不介意。」他雙手交叉靠在牆上，一副耍酷的樣子。

「是啦，你應該會飛吧，用飛的很快吧。」我沒好氣的說，這樣好像有點無理。沃雷卡沒有回答。「如果要去伏諾的話，這次用我的方法去。」

「什麼方法？」聖文問。

「門。你沒見過吧？」我興奮的講著，像是急於向好朋友炫耀我所擁有的東西一樣。

我稍微跟他講我所說的門是什麼東西，也不能講東西，就類似我用能力創造出來的物品那樣，只是那個算是臨時性的，並不會開啟後就一直存在，也不是實體看的見的，只能用感覺的。總之，非常方便，也許我早該在要前往諾蘭到達這裡的時候就用了。不過沒用也許是萬幸，因為我也沒料想到竟會發生預期外的事情。

在離開前，我當然也有向一些召喚獸說再見，最後則是和小哈說再見，只是不知道說什麼比較好，只有簡單的吻別。

「再見。」接著小哈竟然就親過來。這樣算親吻嗎？

一股難過的感覺竄上心頭，進而浮現在一聲長嚎當中。這就叫一切盡在狼嗥中嗎？整棟樓的人也都聽見了，還把他們從房間裡面引了出來。

而這家中的一位名叫羅安的女生(看起來和我差不多年紀，身材有點嬌小，帶著一副眼鏡。經常可見到她拿著書，一定和我一樣是書的愛好者。)來找聖文，用著輕快的語氣講了一些話。

「出外小心，不要迷路。若弄丟了什麼，憑著信心去找一定可以的。但有時候只管等待便是，祝你們一路順風。」她依序看了我們幾個。前面聽起來還好，但是後面講的救我而言怎麼聽起來怪怪的，一般再見會說這種話嗎？

「再見。」聖文向羅安道別。

我不管他說了什麼，在我們走出大門之後，現在的我只管閉著眼睛想像，要打開前往伏諾的門。

我隨在在地上一處打開了門，雖然外表看不出來，但我確定已經打開了。雖然我也想過像大黑一樣，能不能就直接把人都送到目的地，但是我擔心會出岔子，因為我還沒試過。

「從這邊跳下去。」

「哪裡？」聖文看著地上，找了一下，好像在找哪裡有洞似的。「你說的門在哪裡？」

「這裡。」我低頭點了一下在我面前的地面，接著地上泛起一陣陣的波紋向外擴散，傳到最邊緣看起來直徑約三呎左右。開在地上的話這樣的大小應該夠了吧，如果只有我一個的話則可以在小一點沒關係。

我回頭看著聖文跟沃雷卡。聖文大概看準了剛才波紋的範圍，就走向前面，像是落入水池一樣一腳踩下去便整個人沉了進去。沃雷卡則是專注的看著地上，手指還握了幾下，看起來躍躍欲試的樣子。

「換你了。」

「這個哪裡都能去是嗎？」沃雷卡向前跨了一步。

「是啊。我想是吧。」

「是嗎......」他話還沒講完就和聖文一樣，踏進門的範圍內，穿過地面掉了下去。

接著便是輪到我自己了。四周沒有人看見，我現在確認好像也沒有意義......，我向後退了幾步，算好距離一躍，自認帥氣的跳進門裡。那種無法言喻的感覺隨即出現，距離上次開門已經過了一段時間，那種感覺馬上重回腦中，有種莫名奇妙的快感！

我已預備好和聖文以及沃雷卡會合。光線閃過，我依照經驗判斷準備踩在地上，但是轉瞬之間，我好像有種錯位的感覺，只能認為是錯覺吧。我看著前方，周圍出現了不一樣的景色，啊，好漂亮的天空啊，遠方還有看的到地平線耶。看了幾秒，我馬上注意到一件離譜的事情！門的位置沒有依照想像的出現在我預想的位置，而是開在天上！

我現在正以某種足以摔成肉醬的速度、在確定掉下去一定會死的高度上，筆直落下，也許礙於心理作用，剛才我在觀賞遠方美景的時候，竟然絲毫不覺這種急速落下的巨大壓迫感，現在我感覺到了！我閉起眼睛，這是以在遊樂園玩類似這種急速下降的遊戲時，讓恐懼感也下降的一個方法。

啊，早知道這樣，也許坐火車也是個不錯的選擇啊。我不過是認為這樣比較快，就給我出這種錯，這又是誰的旨意在虐待我嗎？啊，真是的，要是我就這樣摔下去的話，不知道會不會很痛......。我的下方好像是森林耶，說不定地上會出現一團肉泥，然後森林裡的動物就會把我吃了；不然就是被樹枝給刺穿，痛苦的掛在樹上。會是哪種呢？

我好像無所謂的感覺耶，是不要命了嗎？怎麼可能？！

我收起剛才想著那種無聊事情時的心情，飛快的想著現在該怎麼半才好，我畢竟還不想死啊。有了，趕快再開一個門，通往地上，但是......若門的方向是朝下的話，我還是會摔死吧。所以要往哪個方向啊......上面、前面、還是哪裡......，我真恨我物理以前怎麼沒有先學好。但是學了我也懷疑我真的想不想的出來，現在我若有時間想這些，心動不如付出行動。

眼見地面離我越來越近，我馬上試著在認為距離夠長的下方開一個門，用有史以來最快的速度穿越門。強大的衝擊力在近乎於零的時間內擊打過來，痛？我有感覺到痛嗎？我還是失敗了嗎？我不清楚，現在我只知道世界變的黑暗了。

這是哪裡？

我站在無限的黑暗中。

現在我是站著嗎？

我的眼睛真的是睜開的嗎？

現在是在作夢嗎？

做夢的話我怎麼會有自覺這麼問嗎？

我滿腹的疑問，卻沒有聲音對我說話。

我睜開眼睛，又閉起來，然仍是漆黑一片，沒什麼改變。

現在這是什麼狀態啊，是生是死都不知道。

時間現在對我來說沒有任何意義，因為我現在沒有任何時間感，好像過了很久，又好像沒有。

我嚐試看看再一次張開眼睛來看。好刺眼！嗯！我好不高興，剛才真的只是在作夢吧、只是暫時神智不清、昏倒了吧。

我呈F形的側躺在濕軟的土地上，身上明顯的有點髒髒的(沒死就好，居然還沒有在不知情的情況下被攻擊或吃掉，已是萬幸！)。周圍有著許多樹木，這裡是剛才所見到的一大片綠色的森林裡面吧，不過從地上看的話都只看到許多褐色的粗壯樹幹，綠色的是上面葉子的部份。

我喘著氣翻個身，回想剛才的經過，腦筋有點空白，剛才真是受驚了。而醒來之前以及門裡後面不明的狀況是怎麼發生的，我很不解。不會因為一段時間沒用就會生疏成這樣，距離目的地不一樣，還會跟聖文他們分到不同的地方。我開始想到很多其他奇怪的地方。我看著天空，還很亮，因該沒有過很久吧。接著我應該要試著再用一次門，回去找他們才對。

「啊！遭......」有一個聲音在極為靠近的地方說。

是誰？這裡有人在......。

還來不及去思考、去行動，竟被一個莫名飛過來的物體給打到昏倒。

狼人村Lycanthropy 6-2
=====================================================


啊！頭好像快炸開了，這種疼痛是什麼！

我伸出爪來，抓了抓自己的頭。我張開眼睛，看到有一個人站在我的面前，但是整個頭好痛，眼前的影像也都晃呀晃的。

「快來。」

「啥？」

在對我說話嗎？

頭真的好痛，眼睛好模糊。我閉起眼睛，用力的甩了甩腦袋，當我再次睜開時情況好了一點，卻發現哪裡還有剛才那個人的蹤影。豈難道我剛才是幻覺兼幻聽？

我的注意稍微集中後，才想起我現在應該是要準備去找聖文了才對啊。沒想到還會出這種差錯，跑到......這裡......是哪裡？

這就是擅闖民宅嗎？

我身在一間小房間的床上，這裡並不大，大概連我以前房間的一半都不到，除了木板釘成的窗子以外，就只有一張床而已。床邊還擺著幾株我不知道的植物在旁邊。味道聞起來好香啊，而且當我多聞一下那個味道，我的頭痛便又少了幾分，莫非是神奇的藥草不成。

我站起來稍微看過後，確認這窗子是可以向外推開的，就稍微把窗子打開一點來看。

喔，不！天色居然已經變暗了，還以為終於恢復正常了，用幾次門居然又睡了這麼久。要是我現在在多用幾次的話，不知道又會躺多久。

我想起大黑之前給我的綠色藥丸，他說是要在睡很久的時候吃的，我立刻弄出幾顆來。看著亮如青蛙般的青綠色，不知道吃起來是什麼味道，只要不是非常苦的我都還能接受。

我大膽的先咬起一顆來，在味道還沒完全散開前就迅速吞下去，卻意外的發現不但沒有噁心的苦味，還有點淡淡的輕甜。我又舔了一顆，這次咸在口中，發現味道如糖果般的甜。我就一顆接著一顆的把全部的綠丸子吃光了，忘了大黑說要吃幾顆了......他好像也沒講，算了，反正不是苦的藥，應該都沒什麼效果才對，多吃一點說不定比較好。

我跳下用石頭簡單堆成的床，朝房門外走出去，都沒有人在，我不由得好奇心又起，在這小小的周圍四處視察一番。這裡面也有一股似曾相聞的味道。

這裡應該是廚房的位置吧，看著爐子跟一些櫃子，我如此猜想。旁邊還有一道門，我走上前去，發現門也是開的，並沒有類似鎖的裝置，真是超鄉下的感覺，好像都任人進出的樣子。

我推開木門，賊頭賊腦的左右張望，外面也沒有人在，這裡不可能是空城吧、或是空村。我隨便往一個方向的小路走，晃了一陣子，觀察到這裡的房子排列都還滿整齊的，幾乎都是一層樓，不算新，但明顯沒有到破舊的程度。這裡應該有人居住吧，只是大家都在家裡面或是集體出去了。

我抱著歷險的心態，四處探查，起先是在較外圍的地方，因為看到外邊有著用石子和木頭組成的牆壁，之後跟牆壁垂直的往中心的地方移動，終於看到有獸人聚集在一處廣場，還全部都是狼人。至少確定來到伏諾的境內了，沒有相差十萬八千里。(我也不知道伏諾國究竟有多大，說不定還是跟先前決定要去的首都─伏諾相差了很遠的距離。)

我仔細的看了一些在廣場上聚集的獸人，除了狼人之外沒有看到其他種類的獸人存在，這裡是狼人的村子，真的是只有半獸啊，連一般的動物都沒看到。我想著，就稍微避開了有人的地方，除了入侵他人住宅之外，隨便進入這個村子，說不定會被趕出來，還是自己盡速離去比較好。

不過意外總是會出現的，想要不讓人看見是不可能的，因為在我準備要找尋村子的出口時，就被一位狼人看見了，怎知他還是專程沿我走過的地方來找我的。

「找到了！那匹狼在這裡！」發現我的一名灰色狼人高聲呼喊，要召集同伴的樣子。我又有哪部分的價值值得他們來找我，該不會被認為我就是闖入房子的狼吧，可是我又沒有動他們什麼東西。

他緩緩的移動身子，不斷的注視著我。看到他這樣的動作，很難想他只是單純的找到我而已，而沒有任何對我來說是壞事的惡意。我現在若不跑，等到他們人多起來，可就跑不掉了！

我同樣緊緊瞪著他，小心翼翼的後退。我向後看了一下，這邊房子後面除了牆壁之外沒有其他的路了，現在他還是一個人，要從他旁邊溜走應該很簡單。

我深吸了一口氣，像是準備要幹一場大事一樣，一鼓作氣，拔腿就往他的方向跑。就在快到他身邊的時候急轉方向，往旁邊繞過去。他反應到了之後，也伸出雙手來捉我，只是落了個空。我就暗自竊笑，在心裡想著，「想要抓到我還早的很，就憑你？」

他馬上跟緊腳步，跑在我後面追著我。

我就在這些房子之間的小道穿梭，繞來竄去，同時間也在尋找的向外的道路。我不時的回頭看，依然只有他一個，沒有看見其他狼人在追我。剛才的叫喊只是在虛張聲勢吧，我還當他真的找人來抓我，真傻。真不知道他這樣喊的意義在哪哩，如果只是要趕走我的話，隨便叫個幾聲就行了吧，又何必這樣緊跟在我後面窮追不捨。

跑了一段時間後，直到開始有點喘了，我再度注意後面的情況時才發覺，我左右兩邊在我不知不覺間，多了幾個狼人，好一個左右夾擊，這種圍捕獵物的技巧他們也會啊？我備感驚訝。(是我把他們當白痴了吧？)

我毅然決然停下來，轉身面對那些追著我跑的傢伙，我真的犯傻了，才會想要做我接下來準備想做的事情。

單獨面對一群非友的狼(我還沒遇過)就算了，現在還是一群狼人，在怎麼樣都不可能有贏的機會，使用能力或魔法的話又另當別論了。我不知道是吃了熊心豹子膽，還是剛才的綠色小藥丸而來的勇氣。我俯低身體，抬起頭來發出一聲警告的?叫聲，接著就往其中一人衝過去，這時阻擾又來了。一雙手，一隻忽然抓住我的腳，一手拉住我的尾巴，馬上就是令人不爽的疼痛。他阻止了我之後，馬上改用另一種方式，扣住我的身體，想轉頭過去咬他也不行。

「快點，就先這樣抓住他。」

「趁現在！」

旁邊的狼人都逐一靠近，除了抓住我的傢伙之外最靠近的狼人，一下就是朝我的腦袋肘擊，像是引爆了疼痛炸彈，頭又開始劇烈的疼痛，整個世界開始搖晃，造成了輕微的腦震盪了嗎？

「繩子！」

「拿來了。」

「快點，趁他現在無力的時候。」

四肢馬上被他們用繩子給捆的死死的，連嘴都不放過，勒的好緊好痛！綁完後被一狼人整個抬起來扛在肩上，像極了他們打獵打到的獵物。

事情還能糟到什麼程度，我現在可衷心的期待著。

之後我就成了一個我不願意擔當的腳色，被狼人五花大綁的狼，一路抬到不知道哪裡去，我只能一直看著一直移動的地上。過程中有稍微動了一下，結果不知道是誰，又朝我的頭敲了好幾次！這根本是虐待！他們一群狼人還邊走邊聊天，其中還有談論到下次要抓獵物時應該要怎麼樣會比較有效率，殊不知從剛才到現在我怕的要死。要是等下是被帶到屠宰廠去，做成我從未聽說過的狼肉的話，我這一生就這麼玩蛋了。現在我也沒辦法使用能力，如果有人能夠在這種全身被綁、打到昏頭的情況下逃跑，我就真的很佩服他。

最後，所幸不如我預期的，還好這種時候是心想事不成，他們把我抬到某一間屋子裡，近來後隨手把我扔到地上。要放也不好好放，竟然用這樣丟的，我可是會痛的，你們有沒有聽到！只可惜嘴也被綁了，根本講不出話來，要不然我現在一定會側他們幾句髒話。他們其中一人就從門又走了出去，是要去報告村長。其他人也逐個離開，卻還有兩個狼人留在現場看住我，防止我逃跑。他們一定是瘋了，鬼才跑的掉。

數分鐘後，一名金色毛髮的狼人急奔進來，因為毛色的關係，看起來就和剛才那些傢伙很不一樣，看起來特別顯眼，卻面容看起來很恐慌。

「天哪！誰叫你們把他這樣綁起來的！我跟你們講說把他找回來，可沒叫你們把他弄成這樣！」他馬上走到我旁邊，把繩子弄斷，途中還因為綁的太緊了，連我身上的毛都被扯掉一些，那種痛真是無法形容的可怕！「你們該不會把他弄死了吧？怎麼辦！」

我依然一動的不動的躺在地上，眼睛圓睜的看著前方，在幫我鬆綁的狼人身後，就是剛才來追我的那幾個狼人，每個都垂著頭看著地上無可辯答。

「誰拿一些月見草來。」那金黃色的狼人說，一邊繼續檢查我的狀況。

從我看不見的方向有腳步聲過來，「這是醫生先前給的月見草跟漏盧。」聲音聽起來和我面前狼人的聲音比起來年輕很多，但是卻沒什麼自信的感覺。

他接過手來，拿他們說的月見草或是漏盧之類的到我面前。我聞道一種淡淡清香的味道，疼痛果然消了一大半，這味道我還記得，跟之前離開某人家的時候，在房間裡面聞過的草一樣。

「看起來還是沒有好轉的樣子。醫生呢，再去請一次醫生來！還有倫古呢，剛才他不是還在這裡嗎？快點把他們找來！」

「我去，村長。」剛才拿著藥草來的人，看起來是現場之中最小的一個，講完立刻跑出去。

「納茲這小子......」

這狼人就是這個村子的村長啊，看起來也很年輕，身材也令人欣賞，但是味道的話我還是比較喜歡聖文......，我想這個幹麻？

這次除了剛才出去的狼人外，還多了一大一小。

其中一人就是剛才村長要找的醫生，或許講是專門替我找的醫生會比較開心一點，但是想要是他們村子裡的狼人把我綁來的我又有點不爽了，另一人就是倫古，他來的用意是什麼我還不知道，因為看到村長的表情就會知道，現場的氣氛並不算好，感覺有點凝重，想必一定有找他的來的必要。

醫生過來後，心裡出現了疙瘩，對醫生不好的印象及回憶讓我不想再讓他接近。起先醫生和村長一樣也是在我身上摸來摸去，後來還拿出一張紙，放在我身上。紙開始發光，身上像是被某種東西輕柔的撫摸一樣，還有種一切都敞開向外的感覺。那種光芒對我而言應該再熟悉不過了，這醫生狼人居然也會魔法。

「奇怪，身體是還好，沒有嚴重的外傷、內傷，好像有點輕微腦震盪，詳細的狀況可能需要去鄰近城鎮的醫院檢查才知道。」醫生轉頭回去說。

「他應該不要緊吧？」村長問。

「大致的情況和剛才來看的情況差不多，也可能是本來就已經這樣子了，只是還沒實際看到醒來過後的情況，但是如果剛才你們真的追著他跑的話，表示他的情況應該不錯才對，」醫生看著那些追著我的人問，「你們剛才有對他做什麼嗎？」

有！有！有！現在雖然好多了，但是仍然在痛！都是他們弄的！

「他剛才朝他的頭直接用力敲下去。」一個狼人指著旁邊的狼人說。

「什麼？你是怪我嗎？你自己不也有在之後幫忙補了好幾下！」狼人聽到後馬上又回擊。

「你不也是！把他全身綁的死死的不就是你......」

簡直像是小孩子在爭吵、推卸責任一樣，他們真的是大人嗎？還是狼人都是如此幼稚？(我沒資格講他們吧。)

「夠了！」村長大聲怒斥正在爭吵的狼人們，他們馬上就安靜了，但沒一會就開始小聲的對罵。村長沒辦法只好繼續問醫生，「那現在應該怎麼辦？要是因為這樣惹到魔法師的話就完了......」

「你要不要試試看直接和他溝通，如果能夠大概明白他的想法的話應該也能知道他現在的狀況。」

「倫古。」村長說。

「恩。」名叫倫古的少年應了一聲，便向我走來。

聽起來他能夠和狼溝通對話，但是我的情況特殊，我自己根本不完全能夠理解狼的語言，大黑跟小黑他們是會說人話我才會和他們溝通啊。如果他現在在那邊嗯嗯嗚嗚、發出叫聲；做出各種動作，我也只能大概猜測他的意思，這樣就相反了吧，變成我要去理解他想問的事情是什麼了。

名叫倫古的少年狼人就到我眼睛看的到的正前方，曲下身體、雙手扶地。他先是叫了一聲，還配合著奇怪的動作，(至於是什麼動作，就請大家自己去想像好了，但是絕對不是色情的動作。要是有人在你面前趴了下去，邊叫邊甩動著身體，怎麼看都很奇怪。)一連下來，我仍半點反應都沒有，不是我不想裡他，卻是我不知道該如何回應他那些我根本不能理解的舉動。

「該不會那隻狼已經秀逗了，不然就是腦袋斷線了。」抓我狼人團的一員在旁邊看著倫古不斷嘗試引起我注意的動作完全沒有效果的時候忽然講。

「別說了，小心等下又被教訓......」

連醫生看了好一段時間，應該是看不下去了才說：「應該沒用了，只能做進一步檢查才行知道詳細的狀況，如果這個都沒辦法的話，」醫生手上又拿出一珠和剛才不一樣的植物在手上，聞起來有種刺激的辛辣感。「試試看給他吃這個，應該能引起一些反應，如果他還有救的話；不然也可能會更加惡化。要嗎？村長。」

「風險會不會太大了？要是就這樣殺了魔法師的召喚獸，可不是簡單就能解決的事情，會引起很大的爭執事件啊......，而且竟然還是伏里多拉多羅的召喚獸，我們村子可惹不起這樣的魔法家族啊......」

「把他們滅了不就解決了。」一個聽起來沉穩有力還帶有老人般磁性的聲音冷冷的說。聲音的方向是從門口傳進來的，半個背影出現在門邊。

「要是沒有魔法，他們也就不過是普通的人類罷了，又有哪些能力能跟我們比。」那狼人道。「真沒想到全村最強的你也會說這種話，看來你打敗我確實只是偶然，颯爾多。要是我絕對不會如同其他獸人一樣在那個協定以及自認優樾的魔法師之下輕易臣服。」

「事情哪有那麼簡單！他們可是......」村長話還沒講完，那狼人的背影已經漸漸遠去。

其中一些在場的狼人，在剛才那個狼人離去後，又開始竊竊私語。

聽起來好像魔法師和獸人之間有很不平等的關係，也許是魔法真的很強大吧，或是其他我不知道的因素所致。這時的我想起蒼心不經意講過的一句話，和獸人通婚表示家族很開放，那其他的魔法師絕對不會和獸人在一起嗎？不過也許是外表的關係吧......，但是半獸不也能變身成人類的樣子？我想不透到底哪裡有問題。

「村長，要不要試試看？這是目前最快、也最有效的方法，一直以來都是。」醫生又問了一次。

事情比我想的還要複雜許多。剛才那狼人說不定是和魔法師有什麼過節，村長則是在擔心我的事情。但是他講的多拉什麼的名稱指的不知道是什麼，應該也是某個魔法家族的姓氏或名稱吧。但是和我又有什麼關係呢？

他依然很有自信的繼續用他的狼語跟我溝通，我不忍讓在我面前努力不懈的他失望、以及擔心醫生手上那可能有致命危險的藥草，會塞給我吃，就低聲叫了一下。

「他叫了，他叫了！」倫古咧嘴而笑，在聽到我的叫聲後。有點反應過頭了吧，他。

「現在可以了吧？問出了什麼沒有？」村長急問。

「問他什麼？」

「什麼問他什麼，不然你剛才是在幹麻？」村長氣急敗壞的說。

「只是想引起他的注意而已。」

「你......」

他再度開始試著和我對話，神奇的是，這次他終於用人話來問我問題。

「你現在還好嗎？」

我稍微搖了一下尾巴，希望他能明白我的意思，但是不明白也沒關係。

「你從哪裡來？」

這要我怎麼說呢，龍山是在瑪法國內，伏諾是在右邊，應該是從西方來吧。不過現在我也沒辦法判定哪邊是哪個方位。

「不知道。」

「這樣啊，那你......你說什麼？」

「怎麼了？倫古？他說了什麼嗎？」

「沒什麼，只是剛才我用狼語問他......」

他剛才是講狼語嗎？聽的懂，我還以為他說的是一般的人話。

「只是什麼？！他跟你講了什麼？還是根本無法溝通？」

「可以是可以......只是......他會說話！」

「你不是聽的懂嗎？他到底說了什麼？快點問他從哪裡來，最好等下把他送回去，不然......」村長在旁邊一臉緊張的樣子。

「他會說人話。」倫古說

「喔......很......你說什麼？」村長不可置信的表情，好像看到外星人或是世界界線外的人出現在他的面前一樣，「你說他會說話？那他聽的懂我們講什麼嗎？」

他們百分之百是把我認定為召喚獸了，才會認為我不會說話。

旁邊的狼人聽見了，都露出害怕的神情，深怕某種秘密被揭露似的。我看他們是害怕我說出剛才他們虐待我、以及用言語戲謔我的事情，會害他們被擔心的要死的村長修理。

「你叫什麼名子？你現在沒事嗎？有沒有哪裡有問題？你是召喚獸嗎？還是你是完獸？你能夠明白我現在說的話吧？」村長用了極短的時間，在一瞬間講完好幾個問題。「剛才他們有沒有對你怎麼樣？」

問到重點了，只是我很訝異你看到剛才我被用繩子綁著的樣子，難道不知道他們做了什麼嗎？

「他們、沿途、一直、打我。」我把頭伸向站在後邊的狼人們，用著一副受委曲的語氣講。村長馬上朝他們白了一眼，我則繼續講，「我從、龍山、葉聖文、來的。」

「龍山，果然是那個家族嗎......。」村長身體竟然開始發抖，「你們！要是這件事情給他們知道了，說不定整個村子都會翻了！怎麼辦，竟然還惹上馭龍盛名的魔法師家族......還是有極大權勢家族......一切都完了......」

----------


## ShadelanJenn

成年禮Ceremony 6-3
====================================================
村長就陷入了某種恐慌的境界，全場最緊張的就非他莫屬了。對於龍山的一個極具權力的一個魔法師家族，我也產生了一種好奇心，那個家族究竟是擁有什麼樣的力量能夠讓人恐懼成那樣，但是跟我有什麼關係我仍然不清楚。我的銀手環，在我醒來跑出某個房子前，就被村長拿走了。我當然要拿回來，而村長竟然還向我開了一個條件，希望我能夠不要在意他們對我做的事情。但是依照一般魔法師跟半獸的關係來看，決定權應該是在聖文身上(如果他真的算是我的主人，而我也真的是他的召喚獸的話)。

「我要、手環。」

「還沒還......你......你既然會說話的話，能不能向你的主人說不要追究這件事情。納茲你也過來，是你發現他的！」

納茲依然愧疚的表情走了過來。

「我無權、做主。」我盡量讓自己的立場表現的真的像是召喚獸一樣，從我跟之前宅裡面的召喚獸聽來的觀點以及書上所說的來講。我在這部份上面，真的很喜歡開人玩笑，但是這次的玩笑應該是最嚴重的一個。

「這......」

「他、在意、不會。」聖文應該不會在意的。至今還沒見過他真正生氣的樣子。

「但是......」

村長講話怎麼支支嗚嗚，都不講完。

「手環。」

「好......」

「你叫什麼名子？有名子嗎？」倫古問。

「現在什麼情況你居然還問這個？」村長氣道。他對他們講話就都能講完，對我就都只有幾個斷字。

「夏蘭。」

我想起我最初應該是出現在森林裡才對，會跑到這個村子來就是那個叫納茲的人的作為吧，雖然當初那一下真的很痛(其實也沒多痛，因為馬上就昏過去了，只有感到一瞬間而已)。

「你、找到、我、嗎？謝謝。」我對一直冏著臉的納茲說。

「沒有。」他一臉困頓的樣子，但是至少露出了一點笑容。

「這樣啊，你要不要吃東西？」倫古問。

「倫古！」


我對自己現在的身分有點困頓，是要單純的裝作村長及其他人所認為的召喚獸，還是普通的狼侵入他的村子。不管怎麼樣，我因此有幸能看到一場成年禮的舉辦過程，納茲也是在今天的成年禮中在村子北方的森林找到我，我才會出現在這裡。

不過起初我有點愧疚，因為我的原因，看起來一臉哀愁的納茲，沒有得到他所要找的狼牙。我很想幫助他，但是我不太想拔我的牙齒給他。而村長卻給納茲一個新的機會能夠通過這次的成年禮，就是把我送到我所要去的城鎮。當然，今晚的成人禮他能夠先參加。

村長在成年禮的過程中表面上看起來沒有什麼事，心裡應該還是很在意在旁邊看的我，時不時就往我這邊瞄，終於連幾位在場的狼人都發現了異狀，不過真正知道原因的應該只有當時在場的幾位而已，其他人只是單純的感到奇怪吧。

典禮說簡單算簡單，他們先準備好了之前打獵抓到的動物，並全村的人都有出來，聚集在廣場。中間生著火燄，村長站在火焰的一側，其他人則在另一頭圍成半月形，聽著村著述說著一些故事及典禮的祝詞。我對於演講的事情不怎麼在意，就像上課打瞌睡時一樣，整個魂都飛了。當我回過神來時，正巧進入到一事的最後階段，我真想知道到底那個動作會不會痛。

「因著你們證明你們所擁有的能力及勇氣，將在此賜與卡雅克的紋痕。每個不同的紋痕都有各自的意思，相信各位一定能夠在未來的日子哩，找到真正屬於你的意義。」村長認真的對每一個站在眾人前面的參加者說，眼神充滿的堅定的喜悅。看得出來這個階段的重要，也遠超過於他所擔心的事件。「終於到了這一刻，緊張嗎？」

「會！」五位參加者同說。

「很誠實。」村長接著伸出手來，從面前的火燄中拿出了一支點著的火把。「首先，伊洛克，到這裡來。」

最右邊的狼人向前走到村長面前。村長雙手高高舉起，同時將火把舉向天空，唱著如咒語般、簡短的歌。在場的所有狼人也都一起歌唱。「卡雅克的契約在此向您宣示，德斯萊斯的權柄在此展開，以及康索思凱滅的顯現，在此賜下屬於他的印痕吧！」村長把手上的火把伸到伊洛克的面前，竟然開始燒他的毛？

伊洛克在過程中把眼睛閉的死死的，不知道是在興奮還是痛苦，咬著牙齒。火焰繼續的燒，我看了數秒才注意到，火除了逐漸燒出了一個圖案之外，周邊的毛髮都沒有任何事情，只是在炙紅的火燄中飄動。最後在吻部橫著呈現出一個類似數字「17」的形狀。

「結束了，可以睜開眼睛了。」

伊洛克張開眼睛，兩隻眼睛拼命的向中間擠，想要看清楚自己得到的紋痕究竟是什麼樣子。

後面也依序重複了好幾次剛才唱歌的動作，每個人的印痕燒出來的位置跟形狀都不盡相同，有的是類似一般的圖形、有的是類似文字或數字的樣子。看著在場的所有明顯成年的狼人，所擁有的印痕沒有一個相同。最後一個輪到納茲，村長也沒有多說什麼，同樣的重覆著同樣的儀式內容，臉上出現的卻是一個圓圈，大大的印在眉心間，上面穿過額頭跟眼睛，下至下顎近乎脖子的地方。就我看來，比起有些人是箭矢的形況，或是類似芒星的圖樣，圓圈實在是一個簡單到不行的圖案，只是這樣就算了，卻是一個超大的圓，幾乎快貫穿整個頭了。我見過蒼心的是類似三角形的圖案，就在臉頰上，如果是這樣的一個圓圈，他變成人的樣貌時究竟會怎樣......。

這部份的儀式結束之後，就有一些狼人合力抬出了一頭巨大的牛出來。他們不用任何刀械，就利用爪子割開完整的牛，腦中又浮現沃雷卡吃東西時的樣子了。接著便把一塊一塊分好的肉依照某種順序分給眾人，我就看著他們每個人都拿到一塊肉，肚子感到有點飢餓。

「你也有喔。」倫古忽然冒出來說。

喔，沒想到我也能吃！心裡產生一股巨大的感動。我向他的臉舔去，甩著尾巴。

「你會不會高興過頭了......我也不是你老大......」

什麼老大不老大，我才不管勒，只是好玩罷了。

至少到分肉的動作，整個成人禮的儀式大致就完成了，不過眾人依然聚集在廣場，聊天的聊天、遊戲的遊戲，不只是小孩而已，就連成人都在那邊打來打去，整個氣氛變得像派對一樣的熱烈。

村長以及納茲這時走了過來。

「真的不會有任何事嗎？」村長手指交錯，舉在胸口，小聲的說。剛才儀式時的氣勢消失了，又回復到了在房子裡緊張害怕的樣子。

「沒事。」這個字我大概講了不下近百遍了。實際應該沒有，只是誇飾，不過也絕對不少於十幾次。

「聽好了，明天你一定要把他送到多提去，絕對不能有閃失！」

因為我謊稱說我是要到這附近有火車的城鎮，村長卻也沒問我，就妄自認定說是多提城，不過也沒關係，去了之後就搭火車去諾蘭好了，只是隔一天他們應該會等我吧。

納茲微微點頭，村長就離開了。離開前又問了一次「真的沒事吧？」，我看你會因此真的有事！

雖然沒有機會看到村長教訓那些打我的狼人的樣子，但是見到一次半獸成年禮的過程也不錯，只是有點太短了，我覺得(分明是自己不專心，忽然就過了幾個小時)，但要是比學校的畢業典禮還長，我大概也會受不了。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

多災多難-To Be Dogged By Bad Luck 6-4
=====================================================
「夏蘭！」

「夏蘭！」

聽見有人在叫我的名子。

「夏蘭。」

「夏狼。」

「狼......」

「那個......」我感覺到有人在搖我。「能不能起來了？」

看著天空依然黑暗，都還沒天亮，再讓我睡一下。

「今天......我還要去學校......所以......」

學校......喔......要起來了......。雖然眼睛依然閉著，但是還是從地上爬了起來。深受之前每天都要很早起來的影響，聽著學校兩個字，不想起床也得起來。我下意識的向前走了幾步，然後轉彎，準備推開浴室的門，卻落了個空，忽然恍然大悟這裡不是家裡，是在外面；回頭看了一下，叫我的不是聖文，而是納茲。

「嗯......」我伸了一下懶腰。我稍微思索了一下現在的狀況。

昨天晚上，他們的成年禮結束後，時間也不早了，月亮早就高掛夜空。這裡不像都市那樣，沒有什麼高樓大廈，也沒有太多的燈光，我有看到他們家中還是有燈的裝置，不過他們並沒有使用，縱使是尚未圓月的光芒就足以照亮整個村落，整個村子都被銀色的月光所覆蓋。

倫古有邀請我去他家住一個晚上，納茲在村長不斷的催逼下同樣也邀請我，不過我不願意去，想留在外面看著不易看到的月亮以及這樣的美景。也許是心理作用，讓我認為獸人就是比較熱愛大自然的種族，所以這裡的環境會比較好；或許是我以往都被週遭人工的景物給迷惑，才沒有發覺仍然有漂亮的星斗以及明月，但是現在我的確注意到了。

然而沐浴在月光下的我，不知不覺中就睡著了。好棒的情節！心裡的我說不定正在憨笑。

「你不用這麼緊張吧。」我對納茲說。聽著他講話小小聲的，感覺很沒氣力，不知道他本來就是這樣，或是被村長給壓迫成這樣。

「喔，對。我的確是很緊張。那......你要走了嗎？我希望能在天完全亮前回來，因為......我今天還要上課。」

「去多堤要多久的時間？」

「用跑的話大概兩個小時左右，用走的話......」

要跑兩個小時？我不知道我有沒有體力跑這麼久啊，因為我的體能很差，非常差，說不定都比不上我眼前的這位狼人。比得過的只有一般的人類，真的是普通的人，不是運動選手。

多堤城是在伏諾東境這裡，唯一一個有火車通達的城市，若要去別的村子或是城鎮的話就必須改用其他的交通工具或步行。想到一件事情總能讓我想到別的，蒼心就是搭火車到多堤吧，不過不知道他到底是要去哪裡，因為接下來就無跡可尋。如果能去找他也不錯，雖然不怎麼熟，多見幾次面的話就差不多熟了吧。

整個伏諾可以區分成四個區塊，分別是東境、西境、北境以及南境。首都伏諾是在北境，而多堤則是在東境這邊，他的位置在薩納德村的西邊，基本上還滿靠近北境的地方，因此東境的東半部交通就比較沒那麼便利。我並沒有去過，沒有看到真實的情況不能這麼說，不過我想到的就是蠻荒之地這個詞。但也因此，說不定在那邊會比較少外界的人出入，會極具當地特殊的文化特色，心中出現無限想像。

出了村子後，就沿著道路不斷的向西跑。沿途路上有的是草原，有的是樹林，沒有日光的時候，也有一種不同的意蘊。而道路非常明顯，雖沒有路標之類的牌子，應該也不會迷路吧，只是要知道自己要去的地方跟辯明方位，不然可真的會迷路。起初我沒覺得有什麼異樣，因為也才剛跑不久，但是跟著納茲不斷的跑了好一段時間，應該有快一個小時的時候，我發覺自己仍然精神奕奕，沒有一點因為跑了很久而疲累的現象。看著納茲，他已經有點喘的感覺，我依然還是如剛起步沒多久的狀態，讓我感到很神奇。這就是綠色小藥丸的效果嗎？覺醒，指的是體能上的增強嗎？不知道還有沒有別的效果。

大概又過了幾十分鐘，我看見他似乎很累的樣子，就問他：「你要不要休息一下？」

「不要緊......還可以繼續跑......，因為......我想......差不多......快到了......所以......」

這次我看得出來他不是因為緊張而講的斷斷續續，他應該很喘了吧。

我並沒有再問他，要他再回話，只會讓他更累，我聽的也很辛苦。我想到一件事情，要是藥丸能夠起讓我覺醒的能力，那我應該可以靠自己抓到一個不錯的獵物才對，到目前為止我自己親自抓到過的大型獵物屈指可數，根本沒得數或許才是真的，還真有傷我的自尊心。

這附近的樹林或草叢間應該會有動物才對，不過這個時間不知道找不找得到。

「先休息一下吧。」我說。

「你......累了嗎？我......還可以......繼續跑沒關係......」

「你講話都在喘，先停一下吧，我想順便去找吃的。」我停了下來。

「那我......和你去......」

「你就先留在這裡吧，那裡，」我對著旁邊的一塊石頭跟納茲說，「你先坐在那裡吧。」接著就隨便往一個方向跑。

我不打算跑太遠，雖然我不認為我會迷路到找不到回去的路。我就在附近的樹叢裡嘗試找看看有沒有可以吃的，即使是樹果也沒關係，應該能拿來當點心。繞了好一陣子，並沒有發現什麼，我心裡有點想怪罪是因為天還沒亮、這裡根本沒有動物在，甚至連果樹也沒有。我再向遠一點的地方走，聞道了血的味道，我馬上就跑過去看看。在樹叢旁邊躺了一隻小東西，我靠近他居然沒有跑走，真是奇怪。我把頭貼近前去，血的味道確實是從牠的身上傳出來的，似乎是找到一隻死兔子了。我叼起那隻兔子，完全沒有去想牠會在這裡的原因，只當作找到了可以吃的東西。我想既然有一隻，那麼附近應該還會有其他兔子在才對。

走了幾步，又聞到類似的味道，說不定可以不費吹灰之力再多弄到幾隻。我抱著高興的心情跑去，同樣的在樹叢的旁邊，看見了黑黑的物體，我只把它也當成兔子，放下口中的食物，跑過去咬了一下。

「喔！」

我被無預期的聲音嚇到，退後了幾步。那黑黑的東西晃了一下，又停止不動了。好酷的東西啊，會罵髒話的小玩意。我輕輕的再度靠近，這次想要把它從樹叢旁邊給咬過來，連同兔子一起帶回去。我咬住後，他果然又發出聲音了。

「啊！」

我繼續咬著，好重啊，不像是一個小東西應有的重量。我略微往前一看，看到一個人平臥在地上，他怎麼會睡在這種地方？

我立即鬆口。

他的頭從身體後方抬了起來。

「該死的......我命到頭了嗎？」他頭又倒下去，嘆了一口氣，「啊，神啊，為什麼我會在這種地方迷路......現在你又要讓我給野獸吃了......」

眼前的這個男人好像是迷路了，才會睡在這裡。

「沒想到我吃的沒抓到，現在反倒是我要被吃了......」

我輕輕咬了他的腳一下。

「啊！」

有那麼痛嗎......竟然還要大叫！

「喔......餓死說不定會比較好啊......要我嘗到被野獸咬死的痛苦......我寧願餓死算了......」他自怨自艾的說。「啊...... 雖然不知道你是什麼鬼東西......如果要吃了我就快點吧，我不希望痛苦的死去......算了，動物怎麼可能聽的懂人話......」

我才不吃人勒。

「阿......阿......神啊......喔......我真命苦啊......」

我猜想他是餓到走不動了，我又不能把他扔在這裡不管，把他直接拖回去好了。我咬住他的腿，開始往後拖，我並沒有咬的狠用力，但還是聽見他在那邊一直叫。

「啊！好可怕啊！不要！我還是不想死！走開！野獸！要是我還有力氣就好了。不要啊！放開我！如果你再不鬆口......我打你......告訴你。啊！......你要把我弄到哪裡去......快放開我！啊！......」

能叫的這麼大聲，根本就沒有事情吧......。」我決定讓他先昏過去比較好，不然聽得他像殺豬似的一直叫。

要怎麼讓他昏倒？我又沒有類似的藥可以把他迷昏，電影的話好像都是打人的肚子或脖子讓他昏倒，咬他脖子一口應該就行了吧。

我跳到他的身上，咬下去的同時，他猛然一叫「啊！」的，便沒有了動靜。

真有效。

我繼續慢慢的拖著他的身體，沿著我來的味道尋回去，還好他並沒有很胖，拖的速度還可以。我遠遠的看到了納茲後，就先扔下那個男人，跑過去叫納茲一起幫忙。

「你回來了......怎麼了嗎？」

「這個。」我拉著納茲往那麼人的方向走去。

「你找到吃的了......你殺了一個人嗎......」他看到那個躺在地上不動的人後恐慌的說。

「我只是把他弄昏了，不然不好帶回來。」

「你吃人......嗎？」

「他好像迷路了。除了找到他之外還有一隻兔......」

啊！我把兔子忘在那邊沒有帶回來，真是健忘啊我。

「還要多久才會到多堤？」

「大概幾十分鐘吧......我想。」

「啊！」那個男的忽然又開始大叫。「不要吃我啊！不要！不要啊！」

「不會吃了你的......」

「啊，有人......太好了。救命啊！有野獸要吃了我！」他在地上微微掙扎著想要起來。

我對著那個男人嚎叫一聲。

「哈啊！是剛才那個怪物嗎？」他講話整個破音，驚叫著。居然叫我怪物！

我撲上他的身體，他再度叫了一次，又昏過去了。

「這樣就行了。」我說。「快點出發吧。」

「要怎麼把他一起弄過去？」

「用拖的過去吧，就像我剛才把他弄過來那樣。」

「這樣不太好吧......」

沒想到納茲也這麼囉唆。

「那你用這個好了。」我咬著一個東西給他。

我用出一個小圓環，我的製造物的其中一個，能夠有跟我的門一樣的效果，理想中是這樣，不過我還沒親自用過。就讓他來試試看好了，我擔心我來用的話又會錯位跑道別的地方去，可不能連他都一起弄丟。不過要是這樣，我也應該早一點拿出來，就不用前面辛苦的跑那一個小時了。我真笨啊。

「這是什麼東西？」

「門環。你帶著它想著要去多堤，這樣你也能夠很快的趕回去村子了。」

「你的主人應該是很厲害的魔法師吧......怎麼回事？」換納茲驚恐的問。

我們幾個開始下沉到地底，速度好像比較慢，比較像是陷進泥沼裡。

「你應該是想著多堤吧？」

「是啊......」

「這樣就可以了。」

「我還沒見過這種空間魔法......」

接著腳出現碰到地板的感覺時，已經在一個四周都是建築的地方了，只是天色尚早，還沒有什麼人在。

「好神奇啊......這樣就到多堤了......」納茲興奮的說，又是看著那個手環又是看著四周，接著才注意到剛才那個男人的身上。「啊......對了......要趕快把他送到醫院......」

「這樣你的任務算完成了吧？已經到多堤了。」

「嗯......但是總覺得怪怪的......」

這樣他就算完成了村長指派給他的任務了吧，這樣成年禮的代替考試就算完成了，了卻了我心中的擔憂，擔心他因我而錯失了很重要的儀式。

「我先走了。」

「等等......你的手環。」

「送你。」反正已經證實讓別人來用一樣可以有跟我的門一樣的效果，就算真的要，我也可以在多弄出幾個來。不過我心中冒出一句話，在這樣繼續亂用，你會睡更久......。

「你的主人不會生氣嗎......？」

「不會。」怎麼納茲也跟那個村長一樣，不停的問，該不會這是他們村子的特色吧。「你要回去的話，就想著你的村子。但是那個手環的事情不能跟別人說。」

「恩......謝謝......夏蘭？」納茲不好意思的說。「火車站的方向在那邊，你的主人應該快到了吧。」

「嗯。」

「我才注意到，你講話都講的好順喔，很厲害。」

「哦......謝謝。」我本來就會講話，在村子一個字一個字慢慢講是裝的。

我就優先起步，往他指的方向去，納茲也帶著那個仍然昏迷的男人往醫院去。以後有機會再見面吧，好像只要多認識一個人，我都會想要有再和他們見面的想法。只是我想，過了一段時間後，應該會淡忘，如果沒有印象深刻的話。

我走了一小段距離後，想要回去一個地方「我的兔子」，現在用們應該沒關係吧，一次就好，等下慢慢再走過來就行了。我馬上開了一個門，踩進去後，想到那個男人不斷的哭神，我也祈禱著，這次能平安到達兔子的地方。

到了之後，看見那隻死兔子正乖乖的躺在地上。安靜的四周，彷彿整個世界只剩下我和兔子的存在。

「很乖喔，沒有逃跑。」我對著死掉的兔子講。我在搞笑？

接著，在我把兔子咬起來的那一刻......

「就是現......」

再次被某個未知的東西打到，我，多災多難。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

另一個我-The other one 7-1
====================================================

同樣的花園，遍佈在草地上的五顏六色的花以及各種不同的草，我又再次回到這裡。同樣的廣場，我有種感覺就是永遠都在這裡打轉，不知道為什麼，就好像知道我已經來過好幾次了這樣的感覺。

但是我確信一個深藏在心裡的一個念頭，就是我要去一個地方，那個地方我必須去。只是─要不要？

「要。」

「是誰？」聽到聲音而不見其人，我趕緊問。

我左右不停的張望，並沒有見到什麼人在，聲音卻近的可以，近到足以把我吞噬。

「我是你。」聲音像個小孩子一樣。我早已不記得自己以前的聲音是怎樣的了，但是他說的我沒有絲毫的懷疑，更別說不知從何處散發出來的和我相同氣味，就如同聞到自己身上的味道一樣，我應該沒有理由去懷疑，除非我連自己都不相信了，我這麼想著。

我的視角再度回到我的前方，我看到了一匹狼，一身褐色毛髮、看起來並不大─至少不像是成狼。我原本以為我現在是人的樣子，但是卻是以差不多的高度視點看著他。身體的毛色和我一樣，只是他的瞳色卻不是一般我書上或是其他時候我見到的那樣，是藍色或黃色，而是深邃的紅色，也許該喻作是如鮮血一般的紅色。

他原本坐著的身軀站了起來，徐徐的持續向我靠近，把我和他之間不大的距離又縮短了些。我看著他，他看著我，四目相對，如同我們之間有一面神奇的鏡子，同樣呈現出一個一模一樣的我在我的前方，只是鏡子裡面的我並沒有左右相反，是完全相同且縮小一號的我。

沒有任何預兆、沒有事先串通好，我和他在同一時間都相互把頭靠向對方，互相依偎在對方的旁邊，不由自主的。我主動先伸出了爪子，和他玩耍似的動身起來，真要說的話，明明是第一次見面，但是沒有任何陌生的感覺。他就是我，我就是他，他與我都知道。我怎麼知道的我卻不知道。我們都沒有說話，但彷彿能夠直接在心裡直接溝通一樣，各自都沉浸在彼此此時的愉悅心情裡，直到我提起那件事。

「那個地方，你也要去嗎？」在沒有殺傷力的輕咬及追跑下，我翻躺在地上後問他。

我明白，他也是。心中的一個想法如此告訴我，比較像是以往都會出現的聲音。

「你也是。」他頭低下來，舔了我的口。

「那個聲音。」我問。

「並不是我，但是我現在必須要走了。」他依依的說。小孩子的聲音不適合如此難過的口吻，我這麼覺得。

「我等你。」我的心緊縮了一下，好像有另一個和我此時的感覺類似的另一個情感，產生了共鳴。

我和他的對話都僅有短短的幾個字，意外卻不意外地能夠理解的比其他攏長而不必要的語言來得清楚。

「我很快就會回來的......」我逐漸聽不見他的聲音。「封存......狀......逐漸......解除。」斷斷續續模糊不清的聲音傳進了我的感官。這不是他的聲音，也不是另一個。

最後一陣風吹過，我回過神來時已經進入了黑暗的境界，我想起─又是夢？

我驚吠一聲，聲音非常高亢，但我絕對不是想要唱歌唱很高音！

「阿嗚！」我感受到我預期到的震盪，我有時候注意到的時候總是會如此，就像從空中掉落一樣。雖然已經經歷多次，也知道只是從做夢的狀態醒來，但還是無法完全適應。瞬間，有如絕對白的光驅去了回來途中的黑暗，侵佔了我的視野，好亮─我根本看不見任何東西！

「當時似乎是醒著的狀態，不過另一個仍在沉睡中，博士。」在不遠處，一個年輕男子的聲音說。

「反正牠只是一匹小狼，應該不要緊，跟我之前遇到的怪物相比好太多了！」另一個男人的聲音，比起第一個聽到的那個人的聲音來的高亢許多。

我的眼睛過了數分鐘後看到的還是只有無盡的白，這可不是開玩笑的─我瞎了嗎？

我迅速無聲的在心裡安慰自己，這只是另一個剛睡起來、或是新的未知狀況、又也許只是吃藥的副作用，我想起之前吃下的一堆綠色藥丸，根本不用擔心。這樣根本不算是在安慰自己！說不定這就是嗑藥的嚴重後果，雖然吃起來很好吃，既然他說是藥本質就還是藥。不要，我還不想成為瞎子，世界上還有好多可看的好東西(至於是什麼，很多就是了)。

看不到，就只能用聽的跟聞的，我在一分鐘內開始嘗試讓自己鎮定，沒必要在有人的時候過度緊張，我現在是狼的樣子，並且我做到了─世界上沒有什麼不可能，只要你能接受它。我之後應該能想個辦法讓自己恢復，總會有方法的，只要用那個能力，或是根本用不到，只要看個眼科醫生就能發現只是個小問題，馬上就能治好。空氣中飄逸著一種不是很好聞的味道，我不是很喜歡的味道，以及聽著那個人又稱呼了幾次另外一個在場的人博士，這裡是醫院嗎？

不！

好吧，我得承認，這個刺激太大了。雖然我的想法中，沒有什麼是不可能發生的，任何奇怪的東西我應該都能接受，但唯獨一個地方我無法完全安心的融入─醫院！

「進行觀察之後，就可以開始進行實驗了，博士。」

「說的好聽，不過是做完後當成標本那樣賣掉不是嗎？因為這麼多年以來也從未找到神的日誌所寫的......」

「博士！」那人忽然咆哮，在博士的話還沒說完時。「那個是機密事項，縱使現在這裡沒有別的人在─甚至有可能這次真的有，也不能就這樣說出來！我跟你說過多少次了，為什麼你總是要一而再，再而三的說，你都沒把我的話放在心裡嗎？」他飛快的說著，只用了一口氣就把一連串的話在短短的幾秒內說完了，用像是在責罵小孩的口氣講。

「天哪！沒有必要這麼大聲的說吧！」博士也拉高分貝講說，「不過是指那個狼以及......」

「博士！我要講幾......」

「好啦好啦......」

我才不管他們在吵什麼。標本、實驗、醫院，我被幾個我心中的夢魘擠得我有點喘不過氣來了。我得逃跑，跑回去找聖文還有沃雷卡才行。我拔腿就想跑，如果我明智一點就會想到，用跑的怎麼逃的掉，用門應該是最快的，但是我似乎無法負擔每次用時都有點賭博成分的風險。因此，就算現在看不見也一樣，只能先嘗試。我向前一衝，卻鏘的一聲，我的頭撞上了一個東西。從節節疼痛的位置、我痛得伸爪不停的亂揮，前方的東西被抓的發出喀、喀、喀的響聲來判斷，前面有欄杆擋住了我。

「總之，快點準備！」

「神啊！這算是什麼助手啊！為什麼我總是會遇到這種類似的事情！說不定他的面皮下也是一頭野獸......」博士哀哀的說，最後一句講的特別小聲，但還是被聽見了。

「博士！快點幫忙！」助手生氣的跺腳，用命令的口氣說。我好似聽見地板痛苦的抱怨聲「碰、碰」。

我上下左右的方向找尋著，沒找到出去的方法只發現了我的四周也全都是阻礙，下面在我亂動時，發出鐵網間密彈縮的聲音，我不排除我是被關在籠子裡的可能性。

我腦中想像著一間明亮的─對現在的我而言卻是黑暗的(或是全白的？)動物醫院，裡面的某個隔間擺滿了一排不鏽鋼製的金屬籠子。動物就全部關在裡面，不斷的哀號；眼神滿是無盡的恐懼及乞求，小小的腦袋裏面想著的或許是死亡。好負面的想像！

「哦！」他們之間的誰好像注意到我的動靜。「拿一個弗多混合劑來。」博士平靜的說，「在開始前可不能讓他感受到太多的害怕，我原以為這種年齡的小狼應該不用擔心這種狀況。」

「是。」助手立即停止教訓。他的腳步聲漸行漸遠，我好像聽到了一點零星的藥瓶碰撞聲，接著又一步一步的靠近。

這裡果然是醫院！什麼藥劑的話除了醫生還有誰會這麼做？這裡果然是動物醫院！什麼樣的醫院會讓動物進去？

我控制不住的掙扎，還有什麼好東西、好感覺能在醫院出現，痛苦、昏沉，以前住院的經驗、記憶再這種時刻都能一起播使我回想，更別提最近一次也是在動物醫院的事情了。現在的我覺得，很會幻想跟聯想的這種性格，也是要看時機的，這個時候只會徒增恐懼，絕對是壞事。

我盲目地四處縮躲，不知道又大又粗的針何時會從何處插過來。看不見，就更會緊張的猜想。每一分、每一秒都會拉長，這種時候說不定連零點零零零幾秒都能夠分別的出來。

過了一段時間，沒有針，但我感覺到了更可怕的事實。這種侵過來的感覺不是魔法還是什麼，這個人也是魔法師？在獸人的國家裡？倦怠感隨著那陣感覺的流過一同帶到了我身上，經驗告訴我很快又會昏過去了，這種情況不是第一次碰到了。身體變的好重，我反抗的驅使我的身體移動，動了幾下就沒辦法了，整個攤麻了。緩緩的，身體像是巧克力一樣融化、軟了下去。這次還有一個新的感受，我的頭好痛！像是燒起來那樣的灼熱疼痛！煞有真的火燄在我的腦袋裏面燒著什麼東西一樣。喉嚨，在這個時候也是很不聽我話的一個，想要發出聲，卻只能勉強叫出一點破碎、類似沙啞的聲音─不成樣的哀號。這次是第幾次......幾次......好像是......是......。

----------


## lan

這個小說很長又很好看.精彩內容很豐富

我好喜歡喔!!~不過主角現在到底在哪裡

哩?真期待呀!!

----------


## ShadelanJenn

原本是在到達多堤後 又獨自回到原本找到兔子的地方~ 

不過之後~~~~~ 就被(消音)  [我最愛玩這套了!....]

而且我在之後雖然沒有明講 但是其實已經(消音) 不知道有沒有人看得出來。

(PS : 現在這個是修改過的 也是在經歷過某個我偶爾遇到的週期性低潮之後寫出來的 原先的版本則是在之前 順便PO出來 想問一下大家覺得哪個比較好 以及現在的這個跟以前的章節敘述方法會不會感覺不一樣、很奇怪？ 想問意見~ 懇請賜教 。因為我個人是認為我小說寫得不好...[丟掉丟掉！負面的想法要扔掉！]) 

修改前 :

---------------------------------------------------
狼-Wolves

這裡是，花園？

看著同樣的廣場，好像永遠都在這裡打轉。我到底，還要不要去？

「你要。」

「你是誰？」

一匹狼站在我面前。

「我是你。」

現在的我，樣貌同樣也是狼，就連毛色，也一樣。唯有不同的，只有他眼睛的瞳色，是紅色，深沉的紅。

「那個人，是你嗎？」

一直以來的人，那個聲音是你，還是誰？

「不是。」

「非得要去嗎？」

「我還會來的，等我。」

「什麼時候？」

「快要了，時候就快了。」他走向我的身旁，用舌頭舔著我的臉。

「我等你。」換我等待。「我等待著。」

「你願意一同奔跑嗎？」我問。

「你要你希望，因為我本......等一下......」

「你要離去了嗎？」

「神啊，為什麼我總是找不到呢？只希望這一次的這些能夠成功。」

「甚麼？」我疑惑的問。

他走了。

我搜尋著他的身影，發現四周跟著一片黑暗，接著是銀色的光亮照射在我的四周。

夢？

幾個人型逐漸浮現在光影之中，但之間卻隔著一個東西，光線被分割了開來，是欄杆，整排的欄杆在我面前、左右，應該說是我的八方皆是，我被關住了！

「這批預計什麼時候開始？博士。」右邊的人影說。

「就先繼續這樣子，只需要確認都還是活的就好。」左邊的人大聲的說著。

「博士，我有時候真的覺得你該去檢查一下你的腦袋。」

光線在他說完之後變弱了，原來是照明燈就擺在我的上方。說話的兩人都穿著白色的衣服，看起來好像醫生的穿著。我的高度好像只有在地板上一點點，因為主要看到的都是他們的腿。

「就先測試看看，總之再把抓到的這兩隻放進去，觀察他們的情況，從全部的狼裡面挑出幾隻來，那個就快到了。看來先前的事件就是預兆啊，神似乎沒有棄絕我！」

現在是什麼狀況？這個聲音......。

「是，那接下來就依照預訂的程式進行測試。可是博士，現在這樣說話行嗎？」右邊的人說。

「那個不重要，若是那樣更好，就能知道到底是不是真的了，等下使用那個之後就能更清楚的知道了。反正不管是哪一個，都能夠成為實驗的重要材料。為了要能夠更了解神的日誌裡面所講述的以及尚未明瞭的一切，我在做的只是尋求我想知道的，就是實驗！」

等一下，我好像除了聽過這個聲音之外，雖然混雜著很多奇怪的味道，但是......。

「是！博士！但是那個是機密，你這樣大聲的講，就算這裡沒有別人有不行！」

「沒關係！既然現在確定所有的狀況為可，為了確定一致性，以及可信度，施與弗多混合劑，兩隻都要。」

我想起來了！不過這麼短的時間，他就是我在樹叢中找到的，那個拼命喊神的人！看不到，我看不見他的樣子，只聞到了他身上的味道，以及這裡飄逸著的奇怪氣味。

「是！不過博士，這右邊那隻看起來尚未成熟，這樣也行嗎？」

「不管了！反倒是每次都要我自己去找，上次才會那個樣子。」

「博士！你也要幫忙！」

「喔，神啊，我怎麼會有這種助手......要我來弄這種東西，我還是有點怕啊，那次的事情才發生沒多久。」他蹲了下來，是一個滿臉鬍子的人。「醒著的......」

他的臉孔突然靠近，我不自覺的往後退了一步，忽然，好像被某種東西給扎到，明明甚麼都沒有。啊，好累......身體變的好重，抬起來的頭撐不住，身體往前倒下去，不只是沉重的感覺，頭好像快燒起來一樣的灼熱。這已經是第幾次，我不記得了......好像是......好像......。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

7-2 轉眼間
=====================================================
我身在其中，因此看到了一些我未曾了解過的事情，又或者，是我還沒去了解，才正準備要開始。有一瞬間，我對自己冒出的這個想法感到奇怪，但不久就消失了。我還有種感覺，就是一切都重新起步，我想到了，但我是不是真的明白，仍是未知，殷殷期盼著我認為的一個開始。

我睜開雙眼，面對對剛張開的眼睛有些刺眼的燦爛光線，照得我眼睛有些難受，同時身體也感受到了白日光芒的溫暖。空氣中各種不同的氣味也不斷的刺激著我的嗅覺，我追尋著腦中那片段又久遠的記憶及感覺，當中有花草樹木、大地泥土、甚至還有一種不同但仍懷念的味道，讓我想要馬上去找那味道的來源。除此之外，在視覺和嗅覺上，我環顧和聞著我現在身處的地方，如石頭一般的灰色，以及當中類似的一點味道。我認為這裡是一個洞穴，只是地面及牆壁都非常平坦光滑。只是我知道，這裡和我原本所在的地方不同，只是我是怎麼來的，我不知道。

我馬上起身用四肢站起來，在好奇心和略微害怕陌生的心情的拉扯下，我畏畏縮縮的在洞內與洞外的界線徘徊，探出頭去看外面的環境。最後是好奇的力量勝過了怕生的力量，我腳踏出了關鍵的一步之後，就更加有信心的繼續往外走出去。我回頭看了一下洞穴，不大的洞就連外面也是平平的，就這麼繞了一圈便不打算繼續理它。

我在有些柔軟的土地上短距離的跑來跑去，我赫然察覺到有種孤立感，因為現在我是單獨一個，沒有其他的同伴或家人在，接著聯想到的就是剛才聞道的令我懷念的一個味道，依循著跑到了附近不遠處的一個和剛才我出來的地方有些類似的洞穴，在裡面我看到了狼，有著黑色的毛髮。母狼正趴在裡面休息。我在洞口興奮的搖著尾巴─我不是單獨的存在了，她也注意到了我的存在，抬起頭來。我對她叫了一聲，我跑了進去，聞了聞她身上的味道，她同樣的也在我身體周圍嗅著。好想就這麼躺在她的身邊，單純的只是這麼想著，就貼到她的身邊，她也接受了我，並沒有其他的反應，只是用爪子護著我，憐憫與慈愛，這種感覺像是憶起了一種溫暖，就是連日光也比不上的感覺。短短的、初次的；簡單地、迅速地和她有了感情。

躺了好一會之後，身體不止的精力促使著我想往外跑。我跑到外面後，很想在這裡探險，四處觀察著不熟悉的這裡。母狼仍留在洞裡面，我就獨自開始四處漫遊，五感並用的去體會一切的感覺。饒是如此，還是有一些東西會在我的面前溜過而沒注意到它或牠的真貌，聲音也是。

樹木林立，高高的樹，不算粗的樹幹，有些間隔地長在地上。也有一些伸出地面的苗頭小草，遍滿全地。對我來說這些都很新奇，就好像以往都沒有看過一樣。走了一段距離，我擔心會找不到回去的路，在穿過樹林到了一條潺潺細流的小溪旁。我低下頭去用舌頭舔了一些水，再來小心翼翼的先是一隻腳踩入水中。水流沒有很快，我興致依然的就這樣在水裡面跑來跳去，還濺起了小小的水珠飛到空中，落到旁邊的地上。突然，我聽到一聲嗥叫，我心裡湧出一股慾望，也想要嗥叫。聲音的源頭我分不清是遠是近，但不久就有狼的身影出現在我所看到的樹林間的不遠處。

他對天嗥叫，聲音遠遠的傳了出去，召來了其他的狼。看到後我匆匆的向他們的方向跑去，我起先是迅速的跑在逐漸靠近之後放慢速度。

他們也急迫地跑向我，在我身邊不停的秀。也許是感到本能的驅使，我馬上翻過身來倒在地上。心理同時被好奇、渴望還有些許的緊張情緒給佔去一席的空位，不過也許緊張是多餘的。

看了一下，現在行進中的這群少說也有七、八隻。不久就開始向別的地方移動，路線的方向我認得出來是從我來的方向去。行進的速度不算快，因為我不久又被周圍的景物給吸引了，更有點像是召喚，周圍的一切好像都會和我說話，只是我完全不了解他們想說的是甚麼，而狼群時不時就會停下來等我一下，或是叫我、或是推我，我還是如小孩子般好奇的把目光聚集在周圍的景物，直至有一匹狼把我咬起來──我有點疑惑，他們怎麼能夠這樣把我咬起來，我伸直四腳──沒多久就把我放下來繼續自己走。在移動了一段距離後，來到了一個類似休息聚集的地方，不怎麼特別，大概就是在一塊頗大的空地，這裡還有很多狼在，有大有小，有些就正在玩耍，不停的互相追跑，一時之間我沒辦法確認到底數量有多少。

生活就是這樣。在所有空閑的時候，唯一能做的就是玩，雖然有一部份覺得無趣──無法跟著輪流出去的狼群一起。而每當出去的狼回來時大多都會有東西可吃，至少在旁邊看其中一狼吃完之後，其他的狼就開始依序向前進去分食。過程中我最享受的就是等到我吃完之後會有一個我經常貼近的狼替我舔乾淨沾滿嘴臉的血。結束後依然是去找狼開始咬尾巴。


轉眼間，過了幾個會發熱發火的怪物跟銀色光暈陪伴的時間。

在月光陪伴之後，再次掙開眼睛時突如其來的強光照的眼睛異常刺痛。理當出現的白色光球縮水了，更加亮白，雖說不上來，但似乎少了些感覺。

「這邊的準備就緒──」一個宏亮，且不斷變化的聲音從打的我眼睛難受的方向傳來。

「看來這裡也是，」我忍不住叫出聲。白茫一片中一個淺淺的影子以及某個令我感到奇怪跟難受的味道逐漸逼近。「我想想看，要弄出什麼樣子在送過去比較好。」

「隨時都可以開始──但是請你快一點，還有，過來幫忙！」

心中不由得出現一絲絲恐懼，嘗試遠離這些怪異的事物，卻被阻擋。在眾多混雜的味道當中，我找到一個熟悉的氣味，我急著呼求幫助，開始發出似嗥非嗥的叫聲：「嗚！嗷！」

不遠處如期望的出現回應的叫聲，我盯著聲音傳來的方向，開始加大音量。

「博士快點──早跟你說不要挑這兩隻相──還在慢吞吞做什麼──喔，博士！」

「等一下，看牠會不會做出什麼動作，要有......」

「好！我自己來！」

「這樣太快了！」

他的氣味逐漸消失，並非變淡，卻是被另一股討厭的氣息所掩蓋，還不斷的擴張，四周的空氣都充滿了那額外冒出的氣味；他的叫聲在瞬間加劇，聽得出來是關切的叫聲轉成一陣拉長的悲鳴，越來越尖，越來越細，直到聲音拉到極至斷裂消失。在我停頓之後，繼續呼叫，味道變弱了，但是還在，卻怎麼都得不到回應，心中又驚又憂。

「這個看起來不錯，很有藝術氣息，助手，我該誇獎你一下。但是那最後一聲鬼叫讓我覺得很不舒服！勾起了討厭的回憶......」

「不必了！接下來要換這邊。」

「跟成狼相比起又可愛，又可憐的小傢伙，似乎都還不知道發生什麼事情了，難得我會希望神這時能夠幫助牠。把燈調小一點，助手，就讓牠看看吧，雖然我懷疑這小傢伙──同時將來也很會可恨的小惡魔──能了解到什麼程度。該死，每次做的時候牠們怎麼都得得鬼吼鬼叫，才會又讓我想起牠們是多麼可怕的野獸。」

「博士，你這樣讓我覺得你很──」聲音最後小小聲的又說了一句。「裝腔作勢。」

「你說什麼？」

「沒事──我叫你快幫忙！」

強烈的光線逐漸退去，我心中有預期到是不是他怎麼了，在強光的殘留影響跟著消失後，我看見他就在前方的高處矗立著。我不放棄的繼續呼叫他，但是不管怎麼呼求，就是得不到一點回應。

「可憐──那就快開始吧，這隻的話就隨便你好了，看起想要他什麼姿勢，只要別讓牠有機會叫最後那一下就好。」我看見了，是在我前面的一個人在說話。

「你──要──一起──幫忙！」

「神啊，我能幫什麼忙呢？我的專長又不在這裡......好啦！不要再張大了嘴試著對我叫了！」那人走近來，打開了阻擋在我跟他之間的障礙，我想動身逃跑，身體卻在他接觸到我的那一刻動彈不得，從頭到腳無力的僵硬。連要嗥叫以表達恐懼的機會都沒有。「要是我都隨身攜帶這種東西，就不會遇到之前的情況了......」

「不要一直提起那件無聊的事，博士，我已經聽你講了不下千遍了──短短的數週──而且那是有專一性的，不是對所有......」

「夠了，我的助手，神啊，我也好希望能讓他閉嘴一下。快點吧，他們說小的不用刻意要求動作。」我被他抓到他(狼的他)的旁邊，我勉強看到他一動也不動的注視上方；他已經不帶有生命的氣息，我不知道我怎麼會如此認為，明明看起來沒有任何改變，同時也會意到，這是一件可怕的事實。

「知道了。」他仍抓著我，而另一個男人朝我伸出一隻手，我的目光完全被他抓住，剛才噁心的感覺就是從他身上散發出來的！

=====================================================
總覺得犧牲了什麼，因為卡很久，感覺好像錯動了，接著寫的地方總覺得怪怪的，冏。

(PS: 藍藍，也更新吧，希望。)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

救援出現-Nortonsan (N-7-3)
=====================================================

不寒而慄的感覺直往身上竄升，強烈的令我難受，冰冷而粘稠的觸感像是快要把我的深體包裹起來的樣子，想逃，但還是逃不了。在視覺上，雖然不是顯而易見的，但隱隱約約能夠看得出來不斷有奇怪的流體從那個人身上流出來。

就算知道沒用，但是還很想叫出聲來。

痛覺如一陣電流閃過我，而我知道似乎快要瀕臨某種極限了。連呼吸都被控制的無法自由喘息，我的肺裡的空氣仍不斷消耗著，好難受。

「博士。」那人往抓住我的人看去，表情看起來顯得奇異。

「幹麻？」

「有點奇怪，照理說這個時候......」那人說話說到一半就被打斷了，另一個人正要開口也忽然說不出話來。「什麼？」

難過的感覺稍微鬆懈下來，但仍被抓住的我依然動彈不得。但是又出現一件令我緊張的事情，純白的牆壁不自然的爆裂開來，顯露出裡面灰色的部份，看起來乾淨的異常的這個空間頓時被粉碎的碎石與灰塵充滿。

「是怎麼回事？」博士對著爆開的牆壁尖叫。

我的身體可以動了，在我察覺到這個事實的同時，馬上跳離那噁心感覺包圍住的桌子，往爆炸的牆壁的反方向跑，又有一個不安的氣息從那粉塵背後傳過來，我感覺的到。

「糟糕！」討厭的助手看見我跑了之後驚嘆道，接著又往逐漸清晰的牆壁看，在巨大的的洞後面出現一個人影。「是誰？警備呢？都跑哪去了？還有──不要在那邊亂叫博士！」

「是這裡嗎？看起來好像是。」映在沙塵幕上的人影說。「不好意思，我想打聽看看這裡有沒有一匹狼，看起來不大──啊，在那裡啊。」那兩個人都還沒看清幕後的人影是誰，那人好像已經看透這邊了，瞬間往這裡衝過來，應該說是往我的方向衝過來！

「啊！救命啊！來人啊！」博士往旁邊閃道，一不小心跌到地上，開始對著空氣亂踢亂打。

「警備人員立刻到『B4-1』地下室，有奇怪的人闖入了。」另一個人道，突然又放大音量咆哮著說「到底是怎麼回事，你們是怎麼看的，怎麼可以讓人這樣莫名奇妙的闖進來，還把實驗室牆壁弄出一個大洞來！」

「找到了，夏蘭。」那人跑到我面前說。雖然是人的外表，但是我彷彿能看透他的原型一樣，他的身影，是一條龍，我無法克制正在發抖的身體，面對強大的壓迫感，任誰都會不由自主的發抖吧。他伸手向我抓過來，我及時逃開，沒有讓他抓到。「怎麼了？不認得我了嗎？」

「快點！對！那傢伙還在這裡！什麼？你說人都被打昏是什麼意思？那就快點叫下一批人過來！」那人繼續罵，不時向旁邊對著空氣拳打腳踢的博士投以憤怒的眼神，「博士，請你停下來！」

「不快點走不行啊，真是的。」那人雙手齊上，一把抱住我的身體，便開始向剛才打開的洞口疾馳。

「喂！那人要跑了，快點堵住通往『A-3』的通道──少跟我囉唆，叫你派人就快點，要是他逃了我唯你是問。隨便啦，只要......」後面的幾句話已經聽不太清楚了。我以一種不是很舒服的姿勢被那人挾走，但感覺到他身上散發出的氣勢，我反而異常的任由他抓著，因為我知道絕對逃不了。

「找到了。」從遠處傳來聲音說。我又感覺到，旁邊冒出一個東西，這時在我們兩個旁邊的牆壁無預警的竟又爆炸！砂石碎屑又噴了過來。「啊？你自己說要不擇手段的──是──是，知道了。啊！」我看到我正以飛快的速度，從那群人頭頂上飛過。往上看，那人的外表改變了，如是變成藍色的龍。下面的人反射性的叫說：「你怎麼沒有跟我說是一隻龍──不──我起先看到的不是啊！」

「他要跑了。」

遠遠的把那群人拋下後，飛到某個地方時，那龍抓好時機雙腳向下猛蹬，瞬間改變飛行的方向，穿過上方另一個大洞。「磧，這裡也有。」

「不要讓他跑了！」這次又有一群人出現，原本打算繼續上升的洞，以不輸給龍飛行的速度癒合，恢復成一面完好的牆壁。「這樣就跑不掉了吧，沒想到竟然會有龍跑到這裡亂啊，我剛聽到的時候還很意外，還以為是開玩笑呢，但是一想到......」

龍降到地面上，不等那人講完話，直接一腳朝他肚子踢過去，整個人帶著站在後面的幾位向後飛倒。

「......可惡，該死的畜牲，只不過是一隻肉龍，竟然這樣子以下犯上。」那人用手指在旁邊的地上開始振筆疾書，嘴裡還念念有詞。

「沒想到這個世界的人，講話這麼不禮貌，能讓我如此動上肝火實在不容易啊。」龍向前走了幾步後停下來，靜靜的說。我背後的毛不禁都豎直了，因從旁邊抓住的龍身上傳來的氣息。

「竟然還會講話？」那人先是咒罵了幾聲，但手仍不停止書寫。

旁邊幾個沒倒的人和已經從地上爬起來的人都擺好防備的姿勢，口裡同樣開始誦唱某種聲音，看得出來個個面露驚恐。

「哈啊，就算是龍人，畜牲就是畜牲，你們這些從前被棄的人類身份的賤種，怎能和我們純種人類相比，就算你繼承了龍的能力，我也要讓你知道違抗我的下場。」他向下畫出最後一筆，「創世史詩，獵龍者詩篇！」他也從地上爬了起來，以一副眼前的一切盡是卑賤之物的神情說，「正好，雖然有些可憐，但我乃『根原─詩人』皮陀之裔，就藉此樹立我族之威信，哈哈哈。」

「你很在意這種事情嗎？根據目前的規定來說，可是禁止使用這樣的魔法的，難道明知如此也要公開？」龍說。

「喔？我是不知道你是哪個家族的什麼東西，竟還知道些法律嘛。這可是能夠跟伏里家族齊名的好機會啊，弒龍，弒龍......還是應該講屠龍呢？」

「要是我說我是神的使者呢？」

「你？神的使者？也好，反正我已經寫下了詩篇，就趁這個機會講清楚，你──不過是個賤種，竟然還有種稱為神的使者，真正的神的使者應該是我們──沒錯，就是身在這個組織的我們，為了探求世界的真理、打破一切封鎖的界線，就連神的日誌都在我們手中。我是不知道你是怎麼闖進來的，但是到了我這裡，你可就完全沒有機會逃跑了，我是不知道你為什麼要抓那另一隻畜牲，但也就到此為止了。」他同時向我投以異樣的眼光。

「沒辦法了，」龍把我放下，將頭低下來對我說，「待在這裡別動，夏蘭。」

夏蘭？很熟悉的感覺，這幾個字。剛才聽到時也是，有種懷念的感覺。我側著頭，反覆想著。感覺？

「你不會想打吧？畜牲，從現在開始，你再向前踏出一步，詩篇就開始了懂嗎？就算只是獵龍詩篇，但那邊的那個東西也會受到波及喔，我看得出來你應該很在乎它吧？」

「你認為呢？」龍脫下了手上戴的褐色手套，隨意向旁邊一扔就消失在空氣中。

「你似乎也會魔法嗎？但別以為這樣就有能力跟我們鬥──畜牲。」他在最後用緩慢的速度特別強調「畜牲」兩個字。旁邊人依舊誦唱著，現在以龍為中心向外擴張的數十呎內，被某個與先前類似的討厭的感覺給罩住，鎖定在小小的走道裡。

「你惹火我了。」龍說著，腳便向前踏出一步。

----------


## 幻兒

其實我看的時候有點錯愕 囧"
好像大概第七頁 第八頁的時候吧？
突然停了！然後又從頭開始了。
比照前面的章節，和後面的章節大同小異，
故事模式大都一樣，吃生肉昏迷被聖文帶走、上學、死神的出現，
和前面的幾乎大同小異！不過比起來，後者似乎比較完整些。

是覺得設定不夠完整，所以重打嗎？反正不錯看就是了。

----------


## yoyo虎

恩~把新版也看完了~
不過前面章節劇情相似的感覺讓在下好挫敗阿= =
雖然還是有許多地方不一樣~
感覺之前有幕後花絮還蠻好笑的XDD

恩~最後總算有人來就夏蘭了~(從頭看到尾感覺夏蘭真的很衰)
看到龍阿狼人阿就好興奮喔XDD
不知道龍會怎麼修理他XDD

----------


## ShadelanJenn

TO 幻兒 :



> 是覺得設定不夠完整，所以重打嗎？反正不錯看就是了。


基於這件事情，我想......就是......因為寫到中途，忽然覺得前面寫的都很糟，就很想要重新寫，掙扎了好一段時間，終於決定重寫......，內容當然有改變(似乎連基礎設定都改了...我很善變XD)大概真的是認為設定不夠完整──如果有一頁一頁看下來，我記得回覆對話中就有提到，其實劇情，完全沒有先想好XD，寫到哪裡算到哪，除了結局有一個模糊的構想外，中間......硬塞進去，配合我曾經做過的夢，或是現實中確實經歷過的事情(不過以夢居多)，大概就是這樣子。




TO 虎様:



> 不過前面章節劇情相似的感覺讓在下好挫敗阿= =


不知道虎様這句話的意思是什麼?
寫的太奇怪了讓虎様看不懂嗎......啊......。




> 感覺之前有幕後花絮還蠻好笑的XDD


學習，就是從模仿開始！ By 秋雨 夏蘭。
那是在看到沃寫的小說最後面開始加入類似的方法後我模仿的(還是講抄襲?!)




> 恩~最後總算有人來就夏蘭了~(從頭看到尾感覺夏蘭真的很衰)


現實生活不就是不如意十之八九，只是要碰到此等──怪，或是亂七八糟?──事情可不容易。(好像也很常遇到?)

但是如果很簡單就救出去的話，一切就太單調了──有時候小說的人物的運命，可畏悽慘，全都是作者的錯──如果不經生離死別，好像就不「有趣」了。只是我寫作的能力是否能夠讓看的人如此投入，我就很擔心了。



以上，謝謝兩位的回覆，看到有人回覆就會很開心。
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　夏蘭。

----------


## yoyo虎

> 不過前面章節劇情相似的感覺讓在下好挫敗阿= = 
> 不知道虎様這句話的意思是什麼?
> 寫的太奇怪了讓虎様看不懂嗎......啊......。


其實也沒有別的意思，
就是覺得他們還是先去學校，然後遇到斷雲豪，
然後還是搭火車，然後還是遇到龍人和蒼心，
所以舊版跟新版前面的章節很相似，
就這樣而已(迷：那挫敗的點在哪裡？)

前面的劇情不會很奇怪阿～
夏蘭想太多囉，
在下很喜歡夏蘭的小說的，
就這樣(迷：......)

----------


## 幻兒

(今天繼續把昨天凌晨沒看完的繼續看完...)

我跟你一樣，都是想到什麼寫什麼派的(搭肩)

其實我覺得夏蘭的筆法比較奇特，好的那種奇特，不知道YOYO(和其他獸)有沒有這種感覺呢？
而且我覺得夏蘭你真的很厲害！你寫的故事，正是所謂那種，令人猜不到接下來發展的故事！
哪像我，搞不好已經被猜光光了ＸＤＸＤ＂這種的，我覺得在奇幻小說裡是最厲害的了。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

人龍大戰二部曲-Sentousaikai (N-7-4)===============================================
在龍的腳還沒踏到地板上前，直接張開翅膀向前急速飛去。

「愚蠢！」那人說，「代價到手。」

那人先前在地上書寫的文字以及他的手指開始發光──然而實際上發光的是他手上戴的一枚戒指──就連龍的身體也開始不自然的放光，看似透明的光壟罩在龍的身上，藍色的鱗片在光線的影響下呈現半透明如寶石般的光澤，周身的光芒緊接著化成液體，延著身體往下流匯聚成一攤液態藍寶石。龍仍然向那人直直飛去，右爪伸在旁邊準備攻擊。

「你會為此付上代價，人類。」龍在快要到攻擊範圍之內時說。

「真正的代價，是你，畜牲，果然傻的可以，看來龍就算能活好幾百歲，腦袋能裝的東西還是有限嘛。」他的目光看著龍沿途飛過來而流下的液體，嘴角露出險惡的笑容。「結束了！」

龍就在爪子即將觸到那人的身體時，龐大的身軀忽地停在半空中，下一秒竟開始往後邊飛去。在還沒看清自己為什麼無法繼續往前的理由，就整個撞擊在包圍住的空間牆壁上。「哦。」龍眼睛睜的大大的，嘴中痛苦的發出細細的叫聲。

原來在地上的藍寶石液體，已經聚集起來形成三個柱人類的形狀，其中一柱的分出了如觸手般的分支連在龍的後肢以及尾巴上，正是這幾個看似細小的觸手將龍拉住並往後甩到牆壁上。

「應該不需要我向你介紹了吧，屠龍者的故事聽過沒有啊？」他嘻嘻的笑著，摸著手上正在發光的戒指。

龍頭整個低下去用力的吸了一口氣。「怎麼了，痛到讓你沒辦法再說話了嗎？比想像中的脆弱嘛，不愧是畜牲的雜種。」那人不停的加以嘲笑及羞辱的言語，好似刻意要激起龍更大的怒火。龍抬起頭來，立馬從嘴中吐出龐大的火燄，向那人的方向燒遍的整個走道以及三個人形的物體。我看到熊熊的烈火在我前面揮過，急忙退縮了幾步。

「不要動！夏蘭。」龍在吐完火焰之後迅促的朝我喊道。

火焰不到幾秒即便散去，只留下被火燄燒熱的空氣，使我感到異常嚴熱，以及藍色的人柱已經從龍的身上離開，完好的站在走道的正中央，而其他人都躲在壟罩住的空間之外，絲毫無損。

「哼，他們可是魔法的產物、同時也是傳說中的三位屠龍者，像你這種程度的火燄是不可能能夠解決掉的，你何不乾脆乖乖的讓他們殺了比較痛快？」

「我還沒有死的打算。」龍說著像我看了一眼，咬牙切齒的說。「忍耐一下。」

「喔？我到要看看你還能做什......」那人說著，急忙把耳朵摀住。龍正張大了口巨聲嚎啸，整個走道甚至開始劇烈震動，上方的牆壁還因此裂了幾條裂縫。那包圍住這裡的魔法牆壁，擋的住火燄卻擋不住聲音。有些人耐不住突來的巨響，兩眼翻白倒了下去。三個人柱因為依然是液體狀，像水波一樣開始左右搖晃震動。我也快要受不了，無力的趴倒在地上。

那人用力摀住耳朵，嘴巴不斷的動，但是完全被龍的巨嚎給蓋住。三個人柱開始行動，直立的身形下方分成兩隻腳，手的部位分別形成類似刀劍的型態，都往龍的方向揮砍。龍看見他們逼近，嚎啸聲又往上拉大，原本以為已是極限，但是卻又再度急升，竟將幾個人柱最靠近龍的部位如果凍般的粉碎，噴在地上。上方的牆，終有幾處垮了下來，又聽見細小破碎的聲音，忽然暗了下來。有幾個人受不了倒在地上。三個人柱依然不為所動，它們根本沒有感覺這回事，只管繼續長出武器再度發動攻擊。

「看來好像沒用。」龍見勢不對馬上打住，閃到旁邊躲開人柱的攻擊。

「可惡，該死的東西。」他手仍不放下，這回可聽見他的咒罵聲了。「你們幾個，快點給我起來。」他看著倒下去的人已經爬不起來了。「沒用的東西。」

「啊哈，你已經逃不掉了，你的鬼叫也是不可能摧毀它們的。」他聽到遠處轉角又有新的一批人趕到的腳步聲。「雖然不想把這大好機會分給別人，不過我想快點結束這無聊的人畜大戰。」

「我的目的已經達到，只要能夠藉此強化自身能力就已經足夠。」龍說完就退回人類的樣子。三個人柱又是一陣抖動，頃刻間整個灑到地上，化成一攤水，迅速的蒸散掉了。「這能力不只侷限在龍的身體。看來是這樣沒錯。」

「你......」

「你說代價是吧，那如果龍消失了，魔法自然就解除了吧。」他從容的說著，跑過來抱起癱軟的我，我的頭痛的動不了。「你的魔法的確很棘手。先走了。」

剛才幾個誦唱咒語的人大部分都已倒下，壟罩的空間變的異常脆弱，龍這回只從背後伸出翅膀，帶著我從上方垮掉的牆壁逃了出去。

「大家，快點繼續追──」裡面的人奮力的喊。

「從這裡上不去啊，天花板太高了。」

「──不，沒有──你敢怪我？你算什麼東西──」

往上飛了幾層後，開始平面移動，直到穿越最後一個洞口，外面的天上垂掛著銀色的月亮，在裡面時都沒發現已經晚上了，繼續飛了一小段距離，接著收起翅膀，躲到一處草叢裡面把我放下。

「還好嗎？」有一個人的聲音說。

「我沒猜錯的話──」變回人的龍說。

「夏蘭，你感覺還好嗎？」他笑著說，「哈哈。怎麼臉上多弄了個疤痕了呢？」

又來了，我豎起耳朵聽。夏蘭，很熟悉的感覺，但是那是什麼？我輕聲叫了幾聲，頭還是感到疼痛。

「──他有問題。」

「有問題是什麼意思？」他把注視著龍的臉轉向我，看得出來是難過的神情。「夏蘭？──」他吞了口口水。

「──你認得我嗎？」

我勉強從地上爬起來，此時才聞了聞他身上的味道，坐回到地上，這味道？眼前這人的味道讓我想起了他的味道，他竟突然死了！怎麼回事？我難過的長嗥一聲。

伴隨著我的悲嗥，眼前的這個人眼中的哀懼也不斷加劇。

----------


## 幻兒

咦咦咦，本來不是只有夏蘭跟藍龍嗎　囧＂
這裡怎麼又突然多出了一個人？
然後又有人死了　囧＂
到底是藍龍死還是多出來的那個人死我都不曉得　囧＂

----------


## ShadelanJenn

ＴＯ　幻兒：




> 咦咦咦，本來不是只有夏蘭跟藍龍嗎　囧＂ 
> 這裡怎麼又突然多出了一個人？


他不是新腳色唷，有看過前面的章節的話應該不難猜是誰，我想......。





> 然後又有人死了　囧＂ 
> 到底是藍龍死還是多出來的那個人死我都不曉得　囧＂





> 眼前這人的味道讓我想起了他的味道，他竟突然死了！怎麼回事？我難過的長嗥一聲。


這裡我認為(你認為勒，你寫的你認為勒?!)死的不是龍也不是跑出來的人。

我忽然很愛打迷糊仗XD。

----------


## 幻兒

映象中只有那個博士跟助手是人呀　囧＂
聖文也不可能出現在這，
難道就是這兩個其中一個　囧？

啊～我真的不知道啦　QwQ~

----------


## yoyo虎

恩...似乎是這樣說，
在場的當然是聖文，(因為他跟沃雷卡一起行動，而且跟夏蘭很熟)
然後在夏蘭聞一聞聖文的味道後，讓他想起了某人，
但這個某人卻突然死了！
恩大概就是這樣＝　＝
所以死的不是聖文也不是龍，
看來打架的時候聖文是負責接應的...

感覺龍被摔出去的時候...恩，
好可憐QQ

----------


## ShadelanJenn

虎様看的出來啊，太高興了。(太小看人獸家了吧)




> 感覺龍被摔出去的時候...恩， 
> 好可憐QQ


這樣會太......之後我試試看推出修改版的，....
雖不噁心，但慎看。

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


===============================================
龍就在爪子即將觸到那人的身體時，龐大的身軀忽地停在半空中，下一秒竟開始往後邊飛去。在還沒看清自己為什麼無法繼續往前的理由，就整個撞擊在包圍住的空間牆壁上。「哦。」龍眼睛睜的大大的，嘴中痛苦的發出細細的叫聲。

原來在地上的藍寶石液體，已經聚集起來形成三個柱人類的形狀，其中一柱的分出了如觸手般的分支連在龍的後肢以及尾巴上，正是這幾個看似細小的觸手將龍拉住並往後甩到牆壁上。

「應該不需要我向你介紹了吧，屠龍者的故事聽過沒有啊？」他嘻嘻的笑著，摸著手上正在發光的戒指。他接著輕彈了下手指，「這樣如何？」

原本纏住尾巴跟後肢的觸手再度長出許多分支，從旁邊化為利刃穿透堅硬的龍麟在全身上下插出數個碩大的傷口，藍色的觸手以及龍藍色的鱗片上沾染了噴出的血液。

「啊！」

另外兩個人柱此時也向龍靠近，它們用手在傷口邊不斷的拉扯，以沾染更多的龍血往頭部的口送，像是配合著龍發出的痛苦叫聲，它們同時也發出滿足而尖銳刺耳的呻吟。

其中一個人柱，拔開了插進龍身體內的觸手，將頭整個貼近滋滋流血的傷口，讓身體變形整個鑽進龍的體內開始大肆暢飲。

「住......手......！」

「他們可是沒有感情的魔法產物，早跟你說放棄的話可以給你個痛快。」

噗滋噗滋的，從龍的體內隱隱約約聽到奇怪的聲音，龍的下腹部開始扭曲，緊接著從傷口處擠出一陀一陀攪碎的內臟肉屑。

「啊！──啊，──啊......」龍的臉上盡是飽嘗痛苦而扭曲變形的臉，叫聲逐漸強烈又漸漸的平靜了下來。

「已經不行了嗎？哼。」

「......」

「不！」我心中的一個聲音吶喊。「不行。」


===============================================


沃我對不起你......

----------


## 幻兒

啊勒 囧" 我的理解能力真的太差了，
剛剛突然有恍然大悟的感覺，
需要惡補了(默

----------

